# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Что-то вроде стихов...

## Linda

Мне холодно… в этом мире 
Где снег от замерших слез 
Где дождь – из опавших листьев 
Что солнце куда-то унес… 
И небо плачет над кровью 
Что льется прямо на снег 
Жизнь стала сплошной слезою 
А сны превратились в бред… 
Веревка – скоро удавит 
Сплетенная в прочных узлах 

Мне хочется это исправить 
Я только не знаю как…….

----------


## Night

Понравилось,только слишком что то мрачно.

----------


## алексей

мне понравилось...

----------


## daddy's girl

*Linda*

топик самоТВОРЕНИЕ: стихи
милости прошу  :Smile:

----------


## Crash

Красиво... :roll:

----------


## I-330

А можно мне тоже?

Как пепел в огромной Вселенной,
Как прах всех великих Земли
Исчезну с планеты нетленной,
Как ветер в безбрежной дали.

И сам Сатана в путь последний
Проводит дорогою тьмы.
Дорогой, ведущей к спасенью
Заблудшей, мятежной души.

И всё о чём в жизни мечтала,
С могильной придёт тишиной.
Душе не нашедшей покоя
На этой планете большой.

----------


## Linda

Острое ты прячешь в рукаве,
Нож, или заточенная боль… 
Я такая же. Но я никто. Я ноль
Холод… в отрицательной шкале…

Волк, грызущий собственную плоть
Из капканов ржавых вырываясь
В хищной глубине миров скрываясь 
Падая на собственную кровь…


Ушла в темноту, никто не позвал. Просто шаг из окна…
И так просто можно прервать – все, и даже себя…
Это больно, но не до слез. Было больнее терять
А теперь лишь последний вопрос: сколько секунд летать?


Тихо забилась в холодном углу
Я так хочу к тебе.
Капли тоски на голом полу,
Душа застряла… в окне…
Птицы бьются – они улетят,
Капли воды внутри.
Холодный след… куда то назад,
А я так хочу где ты… 


Рассказать что такое сад?
Где нет зла
Рассказать что такое ад?
Я там была
Рассказать что такое боль? 
Я ей дышу,
Рассказать что такое смерть?
Я ей живу.

Рассказать что такое ночь?
Когда нет сна
Рассказать что такое день?
Когда одна
Рссказать что такое ложь?
Одни слова
Рассказать что такое я?
Но без тебя.

Рассказать что такое кровь?
Она внутри
Рассказат что такое бред?
Но не смотри,
Рассказать что такое срыв?
И пустота,
А под ногами течет обрыв
И темнота…

Рассказать что такое свет?
Где нет тебя
Расказать что такое смех?
Когда все зря,
Рассказать что такое грязь?
А в ней душа
Рассказать что такое жить?
И не дышать… 

http://www.stihi.ru/author.html?koten0k

----------


## -

вода мешала читать... 
молодчинка

----------


## Artist

Очень-очень...! Молодцы, ребята, красиво.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

да. молодцы. круто. ток надо было всё в одной теме писать. ну да ладно.

----------


## Linda

Иногда кажется, что весь окружающий мир хочет довести тебя до слез… своим безразличием, или несправедливостью... показать насколько он жесток и абсурден, заставляя тебя подстраиваться… для чего? Может он хочет что бы ты стала жестокой? Сильной? Какой……….?
У тебя ведь и так фактически больше нет души. Ты ее почти добила…. ты писала стихи, а сейчас и двух строчек связать не можешь, так что бы было красиво… ты помнишь что такое красота, узнаешь ее в других… но в тебе ее не осталось. Наверно, кто-то так захотел…
Когда привыкаешь к боли, безразличию… становишься другой…. мир хочет что-бы ты плакала, а тебе все-равно… просто пофиг… ты ведь знаешь чего ожидать… становишься роботом… запрограмированным… с дыркой внутри и пустыми глазами… ты все меньше говоришь о боли, хотя раньше казалось что ты и боль – одно целое. Теперь нет боли, тебя приучили к ней, ты ее не замечаешь… а пустота, которая осталась…. разве ее можно почувствовать? Ведь ее нет. И тебя нет….
Завтра зачем-то опять бессмысленно поднимется солнце, постучится к тебе в окошко, решит тебя разбудить… к чему эта наглость…? Разве ты просила будить, разве ты хочешь завтра проснуться? Разве тебе не все-рав-но…?
Тебе больше никто не подарит тепла, не поймет… нЕчего понимать, тебе не о чем говорить с ними… раньше было не о чем, и сейчас… только раньше казалось что они пусты, а сейчас ты еще пустее их…
Раньше, когда тебе было больно, в тебе дышала ненависть… ты ненавидела мир… а теперь презираешь его… 
И все-же что этот мир от тебя хочет? Безразличия? Войны? Первое он получил, а война была бы слишком неравной… наверно этот мир слаб, потому и бьет тех, кто слишком слабы перед ним…
Мир ведь такой большой… такой чужой… и такой жалкий…

----------


## Римма

Мне нравится стихотворение Борхеса на эту тему… Вот оно:
20 мая 1928
Сейчас он неуязвим, как боги.
Ничто на земле не сможет нанести ему рану: ни чахотка, ни разлюбившая 
его женщина, ни мучительное беспокойство стихов, ни луна, этот белый
предмет, для которого уже не нужно подбирать слова.
Он медленно спускается по липовой аллее, рассматривает входные двери и
балюстрады, не пытаясь их запомнить.
Он уже знает, сколько ему осталось дней и сколько ночей.
Он предписал себе строгую дисциплину. Ему следует выполнить 
определенные дела, посетить определенные кафе, прикоснуться к дереву и 
оконной решетке, чтобы будущее оказалось столь же непреложным, как
прошлое.
Он действует так, чтобы желаемое и страшащее его событие неизбежно 
оказалось заключительным членом ряда.
Он идет по Сорок девятой улице; думает, что никогда уже не войдет ни в одну
арку, ведущую в какой-нибудь внутренний дворик..
Он уже попрощался со многими друзьями, хотя они об этом не подозревают.
Он думает, что никогда не узнает, будет ли завтрашний день дождливым.
Он встречается со своим знакомым и разыгрывает его. Он знает, что спустя
какое-то время этот случай станет анекдотом.
Сейчас он неуязвим, как мертвые.
В назначенный час он поднимется по мраморным ступеням. (Это останется в
памяти других.)
Он спустится в туалетную комнату; вода быстро смоет кровь с шахматных плиток 
пола. Зеркало поджидает его.
Он приведет в порядок прическу, поправит узел галстука (он всегда был
чуточку денди, каким и полагается быть юному поэту) и попытается 
вообразить, что тот, кого он видит в зеркале, выполнит все действия, а он,
его двойник, повторит их.
Его рука не дрогнет, когда свершится последнее из них. Послушное и
волшебное, оружие уже приставлено к виску.
Я полагаю, именно так все и произошло.

----------


## stre10k

Ангел падает первым

Знать бы теперь, чего не хватает
Для того, чтоб не ждать пока время отравит,
Чтоб без злобы идти навстречу прохожим,
Не убивать вечера, царапая кожу.
Знать бы, за что обречен на скитанья,
Брошен я в грязь на боль и страдания,
Оставлен во тьме потерянных дней
Под крики мною спасенных людей.
Знать бы, зачем в этом мире родился,
Узнал бы - наверное бы удивился,
Одиноким рожденный погибнет один,
Слезами стекая по стеклам витрин.
Знать бы, что значит слово “счастливый”,
Не просто промокший до нитки под ливнем,
Не просто влюбленный, не просто успешный,
Не просто разбитый и безутешный.
Знать бы, что ждет меня впереди,
За склоном в прохладе бездонной тени,
За спиной у любви, той еще стервы,
В мире, где ангел падает первым.

остальное - см. ссылку в профиле, если заинтересовало

----------


## Римма

Вольные ассоциации...

Angels Falls First

Ангел падает первым,
Омыв своей кровью закат.
Не твое искушенье,
Но силы придуманы мною.
Он ступил за черту.
Там, где каждый ему был, как брат,
Где белеет лицо
Той, что так и осталась святою...
По горящим углям.
Я не бог. Я всего лишь глаза.
Я могу открыть дверь,
За которой сны ветра и пепла.
Он ступил за черту.
Ты ведь знаешь - пути нет назад...
И твое пораженье - всего один шаг до победы.
Ангел падает первым...
                                  Паденье. Злость, жалость - пока
Ты вошел в этот мир с его гранями света и тени.
Это боль. К виску дуло. Не дрогнет рука.
Это смерть. Но за нею - второе рожденье...

----------


## Ирина

давайте и я вам свой стих представлю  :Smile:  

Друзья

Друзья любимые мои Вы,
Без Вас никто!
Без Вас ничто!
Умру сейчас я так наивно,
Что будет всем вокруг смешно…
Друзья, люблю я Вас так сильно,
Что плачу я наедине…
Одна я покрываюсь пылю
И засыпаю в тишине…
Без Вас мне грустно и тоскливо..
Без Вас мне холодно здесь жить…
Так хочется обнять Вас сильно
И быть! И вместе рядом быть…
Я не могу…без Вас так пусто…
Я здесь одна…Я здесь никто…
Я не могу…мешает чувство
Оно плывет туда…на дно…
В теле дыра, она живая…
Она кричит и плачет там
Где было сердце…она пустая
Вокруг остался только шрам
Друзья мои, Вы не грустите!
Вам без меня будет легко…
Вы на поминках угоститесь
А обо мне забудьте...все!...

----------


## blooddrakon

Я думал враги - оказались друзья
Я думал друзья - оказались враги
Сквозь толстые стены пробиться нельзя
За тучами в небе не видно ни зги
Я бьюсь об стекло и желаю пробиться
Сквозь весь этот ужас дневной суеты
Хочу взлететь птицей и камнем разбиться 
Устал жить под сводом дневной суеты
Я спрячу свой страх в глубинах сознанья
Желая сокрыть все сомненья свои
И молча взирая на длань мироздания
Забыть постараюсь мучения свои

----------


## Римма

Еще в тему... Наткнулась в "Замке Валькирии" (рекомендую! чудное место!) на стих, который меня зацепил (самый первый):

http://valkiria-2004.narod.ru/stihi_dezmond.html

Правда, бесподобно?..

Еще на тему одиночества есть замечательные стихи у Инны Ф. Я в ее стихи влюблена уже много лет. Народ, зацените:

http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/06/26-631.html

----------


## fucka rolla

Адище города окна разбили
на крохотные, сосущие светами адки.
Рыжие дьяволы, вздымались автомобили,
над самым ухом взрывая гудки.

А там, под вывеской, где сельди из Керчи —
сбитый старикашка шарил очки
и заплакал, когда в вечереющем смерче
трамвай с разбега взметнул зрачки.

В дырах небоскребов, где горела руда
и железо поездов громоздило лаз —
крикнул аэроплан и упал туда,
где у раненого солнца вытекал глаз.

И тогда уже — скомкав фонарей одеяла —
ночь излюбилась, похабна и пьяна,
а за солнцами улиц где-то ковыляла
никому не нужная, дряблая луна.

----------


## Римма

P.S.

К.

Небо, раскрытое словно ладони,
Взорвано звездами. Пульс тишины.
Ветер по крышам. Сердца мы настроим
На частоту бьющей ритмом волны.
Вечная тема - зажженой свечою
Страстно и просто рассеять свой свет.
Вечная тема - оставшись с собою 
Наедине, вдруг понять: тебя нет...
Радужных снов пропустить свою дозу,
Подойти к краю. Слова нелегки...
Знаешь... Рассветы, закаты и грозы
Больше не смоют с нас нашей тоски,
Больше не станут глушить мимоходом
Вечную боль: небеса - где-то там...
Гонщик на слишком крутом повороте
Не рассчитал - и разнес себя в хлам.
Я на исход, как на спицу, нанизан.
Счастливы те, кто обрел свой покой.
... Но перед тем, как шаг сделать с карниза,
Душу на память. Короткой строкой...


Ночь 25.07.07г.

----------


## vlad775577

Римма
Суперрр без вопросов!!

----------


## vlad775577

Кольнуло,что-то вдруг в груди
Увидел,ангел во плоти
Увидел,свет в конце туннеля
Увидел мрак,увидел тень
Я вижу огненную даль
С ней рядом,здесь сидит печаль
Огнём,всё палит душу мне
В безмолвной,сказочной стране
Я ухожу, без тени,без сомненья
Я выбрал этот путь давно
Не знаю,счастья я, стесненья
Мне наплевать не помогло
Я так хотел напиться
Я так хотел летать
Судьбо насладиться
Но в этом мире
Только врать
Мне столько приходилось
Что я забыл всю ложь
И в суете людской родилось
Мне нужен ножь..мне нужен ножь..
Прервать оковы,снять все цепи
Я думаю смогу сейчас
И визг металла
В лунном свете
В душе погас..в душе погас

----------


## Agains

чтоб научится любить научись ненавидеть
чтоб научится жить научись умирать
Всё уходи немогу тебя видеть
Всё что вокруг заставляет страдать
Поищи в своём сердце место для рая
Не забудь записать свою последнюю мысль
И больше ненадо мне этого мая
Я подыхаю от этой весны
По таблице элементов пустоты отношений
По карте эмоций и собственной лжи
Ты как и я небудешь терпеть унижений
Не забудешь её как частичку мечты

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Я могу тебя очень ждать
Долго-долго и верно-верно,
И ночами могу не спать,
Год и два, и всю жизнь, наверное.
Пусть листочки календаря отлетят,
Как листва у сада.
Только знать бы, что все не зря,
Что ТЕБЕ ЭТО, правда, НАДО.
Я могу за тобой пойти
По чащобам и перелазам,
По пескам бездорог ползти,
Где и черт не бывал ни разу.
Все пройду, никого не коря,
Одолею любые тревоги.
Только знать бы, что все не зря,
Что потом не предашь в дороге.
Я могу за тебя отдать,
Все, что есть у меня и будет,
Я могу за тебя принять
Горечь злейших на свете судеб.
Буду счастьем считать тебя
Даря целый мир ежечасно.
Только знать бы, что все не зря,
Что люблю я тебя не напрасно...

----------


## Римма

http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/07/31-816.html

----------


## Agains

ты ненайдёш свой дом
Впереди лишь тьма и ветер
Холодный дождь,грусные песни
В море безумия расправишь крылья
Ты темный ангел красоты
Огонь напалма страсть порока
Навеки остаёшься ты пожаром у порога
Твой дом исчез он превратился в пепел
И ты скитаешься как вольный ветер

__________________________________________________  _____


Я смотрю в синее небо
Наблюдаю за тенью уходящей мечты
Сжигаю страници из моей жизни
Воспоминанья станут горсткой залы
Как хорошё мне было когдато
Тогда когда дышал лишь только тобой
Жизнь война и мы в ней солдаты
Но я завязал с этой борьбой
Если ты помнишь
То помни и дальше
Если забыла
Лучше не вспоминай
Как с тобой были в месте когдато
А потом ты сказала прощай
Тихо плачу под звуки
Грозы в тёплом мае
Немогу больше видеть тебя
И весь свет
Пару шагов и с головою в пропость
Там асфальт мне скажет привет

----------


## Римма

> Я могу тебя очень ждать
> Долго-долго и верно-верно,
> И ночами могу не спать,
> Год и два, и всю жизнь, наверное.
> Пусть листочки календаря отлетят,
> Как листва у сада.
> Только знать бы, что все не зря,
> Что ТЕБЕ ЭТО, правда, НАДО.
> Я могу за тобой пойти
> ...


 Тронуло твое стихотворение... Особенно эти вот строки... Ну, просто все отдать, ничего не ждя взамен...
Хорошее стихотворение... Не о себе. О любимом.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

мне очень понравились все ваши стихи и я хотела бы написать свои. Они старые...просто я закончила писать стихи в 8 классе, поэтому не судите строго, хотя мнение хотелось бы услышать...



У меня есть все для того, чтобы жить. 
Я дышу, значит я существую. 
Я хочу быть любимой и просто любить. 
Одинокою быть не могу я. 
А жизнь мне такая совсем не нужна: 
Где ты, где я и другая. 
Она забирает тебя у меня, 
Закрыты навек двери рая. 
Я уже не властна над своей душой, 
Готова все отдать за миг с тобою. 
Но все не так и ты не мой 
И бездна предо мною. 
Тебя забыть не в силах я. 
Другому в сердце путь закрытый 
Пока не выпущу тебя, 
Пока не станешь днем прожитым. 
Все время вижу, как она тебя ласкает, 
А в сердце жжет, душа болит... 
И будто всю меня напополам ломает 
И все внутри бурлит, кипит. 
Но выстоять должна я эти муки, 
Хотя пока не знаю как.. 
Забуду про любовь, забуду про разлуку, 
А свет вокруг вдруг станет мрак. 
Таких перемен во мне не заметят 
Ни ты, ни другая, ни кто-то еще... 
А мне почему-то становится легче, 
Хочу умереть, но с чистой душой.



Солдатам Победы. 


Вы молча уходили на войну, 
И матери вам вслед глядели плача. 
Пройти войну, спасти свою страну 
Не всем солдатам выпала удача. 
И с фронтовых истерзанных дорог, 
Из блиндажей, политых вашей кровью, 
Резных окошек теплый огонек 
Вы видели с надеждой и любовью. 
Вы тишиной умели дорожить, 
Спасти ее вы из огня сумели, 
Собою Родину хотели вы прикрыть 
И потому надели вы шинели. 
В боях смогли вы землю отстоять 
Уже детей имеют ваши дети, 
А вы боитесь, чтоб не вспыхнул мир опять, 
Оставив вдовами невест по всей планете. 
Сегодня мир, покой и тишина, 
В полях, где шли бои, созрели нивы, 
В историю ушла война 
А вам не верится, что вы остались живы. 
Неумолимо время, ваш редеет строй, 
Но вы за то, чтобы исчезли войны. 
Чтоб день Победы, этот день святой 
Весь мир в веках и праздновал, и помнил.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

У меня в жизни было немного реально депрессивных состояний, но вот один раз стало так гадко на душе, что даже стихотворение отвратительное получилось, поэтому сразу извиняюсь за хромающую рифму. Это вообще единственное мое произведение настолько негативного характера.


Улыбка, смех, радость - фальшиво.
Грусть, тоска - где-то в душе.
И тут мне становится очень паршиво,
Ведь ложь не приносит счастья уже.
Правду искать под обломками веры?
Всё бесполезно, когда невпопад
Ты плавно уходишь от заданной темы
И в сердце по-прежнему лишь снегопад.
Когда вдруг надежда, что тает последней,
Уходит сама, не прощаясь в дверях.
Потом почему-то сдают мои нервы,
А люди вокруг говорят: "Депресняк".
И вроде бы хочется чего-то хорошего,
Хотя бы любви, только чистой любви.
Не знают даже великие ученые, 
Что это лишь миф, замечательный миф.
А серые будни убивают все лучшее,
Все чистое, доброе, что есть на Земле.
Они превращают в бездарное, глупое.
А совесть - такого не помнят уже.
Мир наш погрязнет теперь в этом ужасе,
Хотя, пока есть здесь наивные дети,
Чей разум не занят еще этим мусором...
Учитесь любить их и верить в людей.


Я не знаю, почему, но большинству моих друзей оно очень нравится.[/i][/b]

----------


## Римма

_Если кого-то интересует мое мнение, могу подвести итоги... Свои итоги. Я внимательно прочла Ваши стихотворения, и вот что хочу сказать..._

*Strelok* - неплохо, неплохо... Из цикла (ссылка в профиле) больше всего понравились "Майский луг", "Прибой", "Один на один", "Осень", ну и еще там была пара хороших стихов...
Зацепили строки:

_"Будь просто живым, по жизни идущим..."

"Иль я настолько погибший, прямо как ты…"
_
(Stre10k, если ты не против, я могу сделать эту строку на какой-то период своей подписью? Просто действительно хорошо сказано...)

*Fucka Rolla* - ассоциации с Маяковским. Яркая образность, но образы порой сложноваты... Из того, что читала, зацепило пронзительной искренностью "Брошусь на землю, камня корою/ в кровь лицо изотру... "

*Agains* порадовал неординарностью некоторых строк. Вот они:

_"Ты темный ангел красоты
Огонь напалма страсть порока"_
(красиво...)

_"Жизнь война и мы в ней солдаты
Но я завязал с этой борьбой"

"По таблице элементов пустоты отношений 
По карте эмоций и собственной лжи" 
_

*MAJLbIXA* - ну вроде уже сказала...

*Freezer* - мне близок твой стих. Вот строки, которые мне в нем понравились:

_"Ты видел смерть,Ты закалил свой дух. 
Твой дух силён, Твои глаза как сталь."_

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Когда стоишь этажом ниже и слышишь невыносимые звуки сверху
Когда правда режет глаза и голова разрывается на части
Когда бред всего мира не знает больше правды и чести
Тогда твоё сердце каменеет и никогда больше не узнает страсти
Пустота поглощает разум оставляя один на один с одиночеством
И каждый новый шаг обжигает мысль о слове честность
Каждый новый прыжок в будущее выполняет очередное пророчество
Завершая жизнь самоубийством одним прыжком в бездну.

----------


## Римма

Я мог бы убить,
Я мог бы - спасти,
Я мог бы тебя до черты довести,
За которой лишь мрак,
Сожжены все мосты,
На бескрайних полях
Золотятся цветы.

Я твоей тишиной
Буду пьян допьяна,
С твоим именем просто так
Падать до дна.
И сорваться, слова
Жечь всю ночь напролет.
Ты же видишь - паденье...
И снова на взлет.

3.09.2007г.

----------


## Wolf

Ты изначально один, но даже если есть друг
Он не увидит всех бед на ладонях твоих рук
Он за тебя не станет смелым, если ты оторопел
И за тебя сказать не сможет то, что ты сказать хотел
Он может только помочь, если что-то не так
Когда глаза твои застелет безысходности мрак
Когда слезы ровно делят на три части лицо
И не осталось надежды на себя самого...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Надежда самообман, но это всё что у нас есть
Она ходит по рукам продовая свою часть
Эта лживая тварь пыль пускает в глаза
Исчезая в тот момент, когда она так нужна
Она будет уходить и возврощваться много раз
Всегда держа на расстоянии заветный алмаз
Я без надежды убит тоской на вылет прострелен
Потому что надеялся, а не был уверен!

Дельфин - Надежда
Большой респект и уважуха!!  8)

----------


## Wolf

То ли жить не умею,
То ли выжить не смог -
Над могилой моею
Тихо вянет цветок.

Бесполезное тело
За ограду снесли -
И любовь не согрела,
И друзья не спасли.

Я грешил неумело,
И добрел невпопад -
Над могилой моею 
Шуршит листопад.

Над могилой моею
Сам, похмельный, стою -
То ли жить не умею,
То ли жизнь не люблю…

----------


## Римма

*Vlad -*  :Smile:  

Суммарный отзыв на ст-ия *Волка-Одиночки, Wolf`a, Blooddrakon`a* и др. пишущих здесь... Все, что накопилось и нашло отклик в моей душе, вылилось в стих. Вот он:

_Обитателям SUI-forum`a посвящается..._

Ты, забывший себя,
Потерявший лицо,
Замыкаешь пути
Из развилок в кольцо.
Нет надежды, нет сил.
На кресте ты распят,
Сам себе и Га-Ноцри,
И Понтий Пилат.

На пустых рубежах
Затерявшийся фрик,
Как и все здесь, на днях ты
Нашел свой тупик.
И рассудок - Гоморра,
А сердце - Содом.
Это глупо: пытаться
Пробить стену лбом.

В этом листьев круженье
Над старой плитой
Мир постиг отраженье
Твоей красотой.
Ты познал душой ветер,
Был близок свет звезд...
Все по кругу; мир - змей,
Что глотает свой хвост.

Ты - увидевший край...
Тот, кто видел - идет
Там, где вера вмерзает
В расплавленный лед,
И граница тонка
Меж краев "смерть" и "жизнь".
До черты два шага...
Дай мне руку! Держись...

_4.09.2007г._

* * *
_А также еще пара, к делу не относящихся   :_

[Игровое]

_...To be continued..._

Воскресать из обломков,
Упрямо и сразу
Собирая остатки 
Растраченных сил,
Оживлять мертвецов
И отстраивать базу,
Чтоб ударить и вынести
Вражеский тыл.

Воскресать... из руин,
Мертвых, дымных, и снова
В бой идти, и войска
Вновь возглавит герой.
Никогда не сдаваться,
Ты дал себе слово, 
Что escape - удел трусов.
Прими же свой бой.

_4.09.2007г._
* * *

_[С претензией на хокку...   ]_

Старая настольная лампа.
Круг света, чашка чая.
Собираю мозаику слов.

_4.09.07г._

* * *

_Все мы были детьми..._


Твой век не назвать беспечным,
Ты тонешь в своей печали,
И давит на плечи вечность...
Но вспомни себя в начале.

Как ты выбирал дороги,
Не роясь в маршрутных картах...
Но жизнью даны уроки,
Заучены, как параграф.

Нечестны ее приемы,
Банальны ее напевки...
Для вечности все живем мы,
Как бабочки-однодневки.

Но стылой звездой в ладони
Опустится вера в счастье.
Останутся травы лета
И дождь - то мое причастье.

Пусть жить одним днем - нелепо...
Душа поет флейтой тонко.
И бьется, синея, небо
В раскрытых глазах ребенка.

5.09.2007г.

----------


## Agains

Моя недавно написаная политизированая песенка "Проклетое государство прошлое,настоящие,будущие":

Пока я живой.Я как в сибири
Пока я дышу.Я чувствую страх
Пройдёт это время.А что будет в мире
Сколько будет крови на ментовских руках
Ленин как зомби.Бродит по миру
Нашь страшный невидимый вождь
Ведь его дух в каждой квартире
По газовым трубам к вам врывается ложь
Пока дышу я.Он будет сильным
Пока дышу я.Все будут рыдать
Групен фюлер Вова подохнет в сортире
А вы всеравно продолжайте стонать
От новой зарплаты
От дочери бляди
Очередей
из свежих могил
нехватки денег
себе на бутылку
муж алкоголик
брат имбицил.
Ленин он грозный
Он всех уничтожит
Ему всеравно на возраст и пол
Вот нахуяж в 91 вы замутили такой раскол

И еще одна:

Молли сидит в тёмном углу
Молли боится всего человечества
Я ей нечем помочь немогу
4 стены как часть бесконечности
Все ненавидят молли(4)
Молли прикована к ржавой батарее
Молли была вскрыта тысячью ножей
Она хотела бороться с вечностью
А получила лишь укусы вшей

----------


## NoNaMe

Вампир тучи гонит,
Вампир в трубах стонет,
Труп косой, холодный 
По стеклу стучит
На тропинках лужи 
Морщатся от  стужи
И под крышей спрятались
Мертвые грачи.
Верная примета, 
Что приходит лето.

От заката до рассвета
Превращаются леса 
В расписного мертвеца
Снова трупы, снова жертвы
За рекой и у крыльца
Вот они плывут куда-то
То назад а то вперед
От заката до рассвета 
Ветер их на части рвет

©Йа в первом классе.

----------


## Римма

*Freezer*, спасибо.   :Smile:   Спасибо всем вам... Твои стихи пока читаю. Чуть позже отпишу рецензию, если пожелаешь...

*NoName*, ты продолжаешь меня удивлять... Что-то ведь определенно в тебе есть... Стих странный, интересный. Только вот кажется порой, что ты слишком прячешься под напускным цинизмом... а ведь неплохой человек...   :Smile:  

Из цикла *The Age Of Vamp`Ire*


Прости меня; своей ладонью 
Коснусь я твоего лица, 
Спи... Ворох листьев в изголовье, 
С тобой была я до конца. 

Закат ложится мне на плечи, 
Я в тлении закатных струй. 
И затянувшийся, как вечность, 
Был мой смертельный поцелуй. 


Прости меня; мне искушеньем 
Мир сумрачных твоих стал грез, 
Став бесконечным сновиденьем, 
Одной из тех далеких звезд, 

Что я за звезды не считаю. 
Скорей осколками мечты. 
Со мною - ночь, без дна, без края. 
Теперь ее познаешь ты. 


Ты жил - и не нашел здесь Бога, 
Ни в зло не верил, ни в добро. 
Я темный свет... И не помогут 
Распятия и серебро. 

Прости... Давно я не гадаю, 
Сколь тайн в себе хранит земля. 
И своей кровью возрождаю 
Тебя из тьмы небытия. 


И кто-то в этом мире тенью 
Тебя из глины лепит сам, 
Дарует вновь иное зренье 
Нечеловеческим глазам. 

С людьми не избежать нам встречи. 
Ты к ней готов? Тогда держись. 
Крепчает голод, спутник вечный, 
Зовет - и просит жизнь за жизнь. 


И в зеркалах нет отраженья, 
И памяти темна вода. 
Прости меня; твои движенья 
Уже скрывает темнота. 

Мотив осенний, ветер стылый, 
Запястья в кружевах, кольцо, 
Красиво кудри обрамляют 
Твое застывшее лицо. 


Крадутся мертвыми ночами, 
Пьют кровь еще пока живых. 
Они при жизни обручались, 
Не-смерть не сохранила их. 

Лишь тени. Не наполнить цветом. 
Но посмотри, ведь это мы... 
И станет мертвенным приветом 
Холодный вздох осенней тьмы. 


6.09.2007г.

* * *

_Впечатления от Helsing`а..._

*ВАМПИР* 

Утоли мой вечный голод теплотой 
Мой инстинкт охоты утоли 
Мы не сможем возвратиться на покой 
В тлен давно оставленной земли 

Что же ты прочла в моих глазах? 
В их прищуре светит торжество 
Я как зверь метнулся на твой страх 
Странное почуял в нас сродство 

И запястья холоднее льда 
Тишина мертва в груди у той 
Что когда-то прошептала: «Да» 
На взгляд: «Хочешь ли пойти со мной?» 

Вечность «жизни», бренность, суета 
Только тьма и холод за спиной - 
Если б я не знал, что ты всегда 
За меня, со мною и за мной 


7 января 2007 г.

* * *

Посвящается «Братству Вампиров»

Да будет ночь. Твой плащ тебе к лицу.
К лицу ль жалеть о смысле
Растраченного бытия? Так что ж?..
И ты идешь, стремительный, как выстрел,
Бросок внезапен, как летящий нож.

Да будет ночь. Как холоден твой взгляд;
Взгляни в лицо толпы шерстистой, многоликой,
Ты был таким же много лет назад,
Как все они. Теперь в тебе наш яд.

Ты ныне здесь, с тенями наравне,
И крови узами повязан с нами прочно.
Вот истина сокрыта – не в вине,
В багровой влаге, терпкой и порочной.

Закрой глаза. Прими свою печаль.
Тот, кем ты стал, не сможет быть иным.
Доверься нашей сути и плечам,
Взгляни на мир, что стал тебе чужим - …

9.11.06 г.

* * *

*Ассасин*

_Под «Адаптацию»…_

Уже не жаль – разверсто небо,
Уже не жаль – глаза как лед.
Как в омут головой – с разбега
В покой и тишь усталых вод.

А за спиной – вновь пыльный город,
Еще один, и тает след…
Нечеловеческих глаз холод
Вобрал всю сталь прошедших лет.

Я не смогу остановиться,
На горизонте цель ярка.
Взгляни, узри – еще дымится
Кровь на запятнанных клинках.

И я скольжу неслышной тенью – 
Мне, как и прочим, нет лица, - 
Я в город шел без сожаленья
Упругой поступью бойца.

24.11.2006 г.

(это написано на одну картинку, позже приложу   :Smile:  )

* * *

*АНГЕЛЫ ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ*

Хотя бы раз все кризиса приметы
Бывают налицо, уж ты поверь.
На случай этот каждый из поэтов
По ангелу припрятал в рукаве.

Они развеют захандривших профи,
Вдохнут в сердца страдальцев новый пыл,
И тонны сигарет, и крепкий кофе
С небес доставят, не жалея крыл.

А к огненной воде, что пьют невинно,
У ангелов какой-то скептицизм -
Мол, veritas, рожденная in vino,
Одна: у вас, увы, алкоголизм!

И расцветают хлесткие букеты
Из одностиший, шаржей, эпиграмм...
А ведь и я могла бы стать поэтом,
(Иль рифмоплетом - как угодно Вам...)

Сверхновою звездой талант мой вспыхнет!
Но все труды не стоят ничего! -
Который месяц мой бездельник дрыхнет
Без задних ног. Одолжишь своего?..

26.12.04г.


* * *

* * *

_Посв. Анжель Алькор_

_Да, я вижу: ты больше не веришь,
Но попробуй содрать ярлыки...

(автор неизвестен)_

Снова осень нахлынет волною,
В небе - клин улетающих птиц.
Вновь сентябрь безразличие смоет
И усталость с измотанных лиц.

Ты же видишь сама - это время
Озаренных любовью стихов, -
В близость счастья заставит поверить,
От свинцовых избавит оков...

Нас очистит холодное пламя,
Мысли станут светлы и легки.
Осень пишет картины мазками,
Обрывая с души ярлыки.

23.09.03 г.

* * *

*Aska*, этот стих - ассоциации с твоим "Кто бы мог подумать" _(выложишь здесь? Вещь хорошая... Как и "Рисовать")._ Разреши процитирую:

_Этому человеку нужно было совсем немного.
Он мечтал о 2х вещах.
Любить
и увидеть небо над Петербургом.
Или полюбить небо над Петербургом
и видеть.
А может,
он просто хотел видеть небо.
Но он так и не добился
этого. Ничего не добился.
Просто проебал.
Все.
Всех.
Себя.
Такое случается.

/.../

Он умел только летать.

Ненавидел двери
тормоза
стены
и все,
что мешало ему
нестись 
вдаль
прочь
к Питерскому
серому
небу_

Тронуло оно меня сильно... свободное, страстное, о человеке, не сдериживаемом оковами, умеющем жить, любить, летать. Я вижу в нем тебя... 
Оно давно вертится у меня в голове, а недавно получилось что-то свое. Когда я его писала, думала о тебе.  Так что получается, оно - тебе...
Для меня этот стих скорее об умении жить, придать вкус каждому мгновению жизни, вложить в нее свой смысл... 
Знала я таких людей...


* * *

Он давно мир считал
Примелькавшимся сном,
Опоенный надеждой, как темным вином...

Он любил вечера,
Он глядел в неба синь,
Крепкий чай да листы, большего не просил.

Он чертил в них слова,
Плыл в иные миры,
Отложив про запас
                            шанс уйти из игры.

Высь иль дно - не желал
Ни туда, ни сюда,
И свиваются нервы, искрясь, в провода...

И его не пугает
Путь - треснувший лед.
Он нашел себе
                      место для шага вперед.

Ему за... Но придя, он врубает свой рок.
По искрящимся нервам бежит снова ток.

Он живой. Он живет, не считая года.
Течет время сквозь пальцы, как с крана вода.

Он готов потерять все и все обрести.
Умерев - оказаться в начале пути...

7-9.09.2007г.

----------


## Вия

кровь течет по моим рукам, 
секунда удела давно пролетела
сегодня небудет,завтра прошло...
зачем же я плоть в своей жизни лишила?
зачем изменила тому кто любил?
зачем же всетаки я согрешила?
а кровь текла по моим рукам...
мне было больно
и жить нехотелось...
сегодня мне уже всёравно...
любила,грустила и в жизни разбилась...сегодня и завтра со мной умерло...

----------


## Аска

Римма, спасибо тебе огромнейшее. Так страшно получать оценки чего-то сокровенного и так дорого, когда они высоки.

Полная версия моего стишка.

*Кто бы мог подумать*

Кто бы мог подумать.
В это так трудно поверить.
Этому человеку нужно было совсем немного.
Он мечтал о 2х вещах.
Любить
и увидеть небо над Петербургом.
Или полюбить небо над Петербургом
и видеть.
А может,
он просто хотел видеть небо.
Но он так и не добился
этого. Ничего не добился.
Просто проебал.
Все.
Всех.
Себя.
Такое случается.

Он не хотел,
чтобы все случилось так.
Он вообще не хотел,
чтобы все случилось.
Он просто
не хотел.

Кто бы мог подумать.

И он не думал,
что все может быть так
глупо
предсказуемо
неожиданно
банально.
Что будет больно.
Он думал,
что у него иммунитет
к боли.
Он думал,
что его душе все равно.
Он любил думать.

Но даже он не мог подумать,
что все случиться так.

Ведь он мечтал о красоте.
О желании.
О страсти.
О самоубийстве.

Он знал,
что бога
нет.

Знал,
что смысла
нет.

Ему снилось небо
над Питером,
любовь,
снег,
страсть
...

И он не хотел идти.

Он умел только летать.

Ненавидел двери
тормоза
стены
и все,
что мешало ему
нестись 
вдаль
прочь
к Питерскому
серому
небу



Кто мог подумать

что он умрет

от остановки

сердца




Ведь оно у него было.

кто бы мог подумать

           *   *   *

Второй стишок кажется мне сырым и местами затертым. Несколько банальных фраз, сплошь - банальные рифмы, а концовка и вовсе смазанная. Но кое-что мне в нем все же нравится. 


*Рисовать*

Мне хотелось рисовать небо,
Облака и сигаретный дым,
Мне хотелось, чтобы мир не был
Облакам отцом неродным.

Мне хотелось писать воздух,
Свежий прозрачный день,
Мне хотелось забыть про отдых,
На палитре смешав свет и тень.

Я мечтала о ярких красках,
Снилась мне акварель,
Я ночами жила в сказках,
Не сминая постель.

Я все видела – солнце, ветер,
Различая во тьме цвета,
Для меня весь мир был светел,
И печаль моя тоже светла.

Я все знала – оттенки, чувства,
Добавляла во все рассвет,
Для меня даже там, где пусто,
Все залил бесконечный свет.

Но однажды пришел вечер.
Я ждала его, знала о нем,
В этот вечер затих ветер,
Но закат не сиял огнем.

Этот вечер был просто серым,
В нем как будто исчез цвет,
Мне казалось, что он был первым
За последние триста лет.

Мне казалось, что после ночи
Не увижу я больше свет,
Что останется только точка,
И что смысла в рисунке нет.

Я была одинока, и только
Знала я, что закончен путь,
Что уменьшился мир настолько,
Что утратил навеки суть.

Я всю ночь буду рвать портреты,
Натюрморты, пейзажи и сны.
Но бессмысленно ждать рассвета:
В мире теперь нет весны...

----------


## Вия

я хочу умереть лепестком чёрной розы,
поплыть по воде через бури и грозы.
я хочу умереть свежей каплею крови,
пробежав по тебе через сердце с любовью.
я хочу умереть тихим отзвуком плача,
я хочу в небе жить и никак неиначе,
я хочу умереть волной разбившись о камень,
затушив перед этим любви своей пламя...
прошу вас друзья мои оцените его.мне это очень важно.заранее спасибо

----------


## Римма

> Второй стишок кажется мне сырым и местами затертым. Несколько банальных фраз, сплошь - банальные рифмы, а концовка и вовсе смазанная. Но кое-что мне в нем все же нравится.


 *Aska...*  Может, сыроват немного. Но оставь как есть. Чем он меня притянул - в нем есть... душа. Оно бьется, как пульс. И там все так просто сказано, без изысков - и эта простота мне по сердцу.

*"Я все видела – солнце, ветер,
Различая во тьме цвета,
Для меня весь мир был светел,
И печаль моя тоже светла.

Я все знала – оттенки, чувства,
Добавляла во все рассвет,
Для меня даже там, где пусто,
Все залил бесконечный свет.

Но однажды пришел вечер.
Я ждала его, знала о нем..."*

Рисуется такой образ невинного ребенка, впервые столкнувшегося с изнанкой жизни. И этот свет, и эта доступность всем оттенкам эмоций - радости и печали, открытость - это то, что отличает ребенка от взрослого. Он не прячется, он готов принять все, все познать... даже если это может убить. Он еще не знает, что это может убить. А взрослый уже наверное не променяет "месяц счастья на полгода страданий". У него меньше на это энергии, ресурсов... меньше света, который заливает все строки Твоего стихотворения, Солнце... Оставь как есть. У меня тоже бывают стихи (раньше все старые я выкидывала, теперь храню почти все, что пишу, за исключением самых неудачных) - чувствуешь недочеты, корявость или размытость некоторых фраз - но менять не можешь. Оно есть как есть. Как ребенок. Он уже родился. Просто прими его. Еще будут...   :Smile:  


Про небо над Питером - вообще шедевр, коротко и по сути, ничего лишнего. Про сердце хорошо сказано: "Ведь оно у него было". Я восхищена этим Твоим стихотворением. Слепок живой человеческой души. Твоей души.

----------


## Римма

*Вия*, очень понравилась строка в твоем стихотворении




> *Я хочу в небе жить и никак не иначе...*

----------


## Аска

*Римма*, спасибо тебе огромное, родная. Ты не представляешь, насколько то, что ты пишешь, трогает меня. Спасибо, что так внимательно читаешь мои и не только мои стихи, спасибо, что откликаешься на них душой, сердцем. Ведь оно у тебя есть.
*Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо.*


_Старая настольная лампа. 
Круг света, чашка чая. 
Собираю мозаику слов._

И где тут претензия на хокку? Это и есть хокку!   :Smile:

----------


## Anathema666666

В одном мгновенье видеть вечность, 
Огромный мир в зерне песка, 
В единой горсти бесконечность
И небо в чашечке цветка...


Кусочег от Вильяма Блейка

----------


## Аска

*Anathema666666*, Вильям Блейк был одним из моих любимых поэтов года 3-4 назад. У него великолепные почти детские по чистоте стихи.

----------


## Вия

грусть в душе на сердце боль...когда же смерть прийдёт за мной?
---------
я пережила свои
страданья,
я разлюбила свои мечты...остались мне одни страданья,
плоды сердечной пустоты.
-----------
кровь и лёд,
ад и мгла
тихо убивают меня...
---------
никто не понимает меня.
вокруг пустота и злая мгла.
только луна смотрит тускло в окно.
здесь в этом мире всё за меня решено...

----------


## Agains

Слезы все падают  на пол
медленно стекая по щекам
Даже не знаю почему плачу
Понять немогу в чем причина
Все вроде отлично наверное
А слезы все текут и текут
Как ручейки по моей коже
Бегут кудато но почемуже бегут
Меня разрывает начасти
Мне больно но почему
Плохо умираю отстаньте
Я жить уже немогу
Физическая боль заглушает душевную
А теперь они воедино слелись
Мучаюсь как наркоман без дозы
И непойму отчего
Может любовь?
нет это врятли
Так что же
Что мучает так
Что жизнь превращается в сплошное дерьмо

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Вот чего-то такое у меня позавчера родилось...Коротко, но такое настроение было...

----------


## tabasco

время как песок сквозь пальцы 
не догонишь не поймаешь 
не сил больше подниматься 
потеряв все понимаешь 
в глубине бескрайней неба 
солнце черным ухмыльнется 
тихо флейта словно небыль 
и в груди звезда взорвется

----------


## Римма

_(ну, думаю, все уже догадались, на каую книгу это написано...)_

До звезды до любой
рукой подать,
Без страховок лети к ним
сразу, и
На одной из них скажет
кто-нибудь:
"Эй! Меняюсь с тобою
разумом".

И обмен вмиг закончен
странный сей,
Ты без слов прочтешь
собеседника,
Вам идти
под единым парусом
И вдвоем одним
курсом следовать.

Оказавшись намедни
в мире, где
Понимание мерят
граммами,
Вам с щитом вашим
быть в беде,
И летят 
телепатограммами

Ваши мысли в пространство
в унисон...
Став бродягой
без рода и племени,
Ты спасешься... С улыбкою
(есть резон)
Скажешь: "Что может быть
проще времени?"

3.10.2007г.

----------


## Римма

ГОРОД

Город, что тронула
лет седина
Город безвременья
скоро весна

Город гравюрою
вписан в мир снов
Черные здания
гребни мостов

Город, где раньше ты
была жива
Город, где ласкою
стынут слова

Город - громадою...
Черный колосс
В снег капли падали
крови и слез

Город - надеждою
лишь волчий вой...
Город заснеженный
был я живой

5.10.07г.

----------


## Аска

*Freezer2007*, зря ты так. Хорошие стихи были.

Рон?

----------


## Sonata Nebo

Моё.  Поэтом себе далеко не считаю.


***
Эта песня о иzнутрёжке всех историй
Кто о чём мечтал и за это был низвергнут в море.
Перьями ошипанноотчаян
Я знаю ключ

к исполненью
всех
желаний...

Сухой порох пустоты 
Проглотили львы
Извергли изумруды.
Где я ?...манускрипты сказок 
чихают
от простуды.


***
И из рук росли цветы,
Истекали кровью реки,
Пустоты звенящей пeсни
Пели дети и цветы...

***
Куда и я - туда и ты
мы носим в сердце тайну воды
где свет я вижу там и тьма
где нежность песен - кислота


***

Мы пришли, чтобы стать первыми
Мы пришли, чтобы стать последними.
Когда солнце рвёт звёздной пылью, когда ВИЧ забирает только лучших...
Когда люди бросают ножи в спину....
Мы пришли, чтобы стать свободыми.
Когда звёзды лишь точки в пространстве, когда небо идеально залито кислотой.
Когда истина спаивает небо.
Мы пришли, чтобы знать - нет надежды на будующее.
Когда уже не умирают от любви....когда не умирают умерев.
Когда сжигают тело изнутри.
Мы пришли, чтобы быть отвергнутыми.
Когда любовь - лишь повод, чтоб трахаться, когда слёзы - лишь повод искупаться.
Когда у краёв цвета, не те, что радуга.
Мы пришли, чтобы быть ничтожными.
Когда свет в конце, это мчащийся поезд. Когда свет вообще - это чьи-то сигареты.
Когда в крови осталась только химия...
Мы пришли, чтобы быть распятыми...
Когда в чьих-то квартирах ты учишься быть чесным.
Когда давишься чьим-то алкоголем.
Когда хочешь жить, но остаётся только действовать,
Чтобы не стать животным, истребляемым забоем.
Когда жжёшь сердце чьёй-то болью.
Когда собираешь его из других индивидуальностей.
Когда шрамы вновь разъеты солью.
Будешь лгать себе в своей же слабости.
Будешь мучиться своей безпомощьностью.
Ненавидя, что боишься быть убитм.
Со своих стигмат сдирая чью-то совесть.
Мы распяты, чтобы скоро стать забытыми.

----------


## Римма

*Одиночество. Фантазии.* 

_Fantasy about…_ 

Пылает аура роскошной ночи… 
Она неслышной поступью войдет 
В свободное от суеты жилище, 
В шелк простыней прохладных – теплой кожей. 
По комнате плывет voice of Enigma… 
И легкий аромат от благовоний 
зажженной палочки – сандал или миндаль… 
И бархатная мягкость темноты 
так чувственно ложится мне на веки… 
Забывшись, иероглифы чертить 
в пустом пространстве, 
в воздухе, во тьме… 

* * * 

_(Алиса-в стране чудесный-вечер…)_ 

Душистая пенная ванна… 
Интимно мерцают свечи. 
Шампанское томно в бокале 
играет… свободный вечер. 
Молчание будет полным. 
К чертям телефон, заботы… 
Я даже не помню, кто вы, 
И если вдруг спросят: «Кто ты?» - 
боюсь, что я не отвечу… 
Потом вспомню все непременно. 
Пока… догорают свечи, 
Встаю Афродитой из пены… 

* * * 

_Fly of_ 

На крыше – ветер… 
На плечи куртку натянуть, 
озябнув… 
Внизу спит город 
Там живут – живые… 
обычной жизнью: 
магазин, картошка, 
а может быть витрин роскошных глянец 
не в этом суть. 
Но кто-нибудь найдется 
кто, как и ты, прохладной этой ночью 
не спит и отыскал свой лаз на крышу. 
Кто, как и ты, 
задумчиво пускает 
по ветру 
в небо все свои стихи, 
и ветер кружит ворох снов и мыслей, 
усеивая ими город спящих… 
Кто, как и ты, причастье примет – небом 
и будет слушать, как звенят в тиши 
холодной звезды… 

* * * 

Прогулка в парке 
статуи колонной 
Присесть в ряду их, 
стать такой же 
недвижной, отстраненной, безголосой, 
окаменев. 
Лишь только небо, 
густая синь, 
ему все безразлично, 
взирает свысока 
на все деянья наши. 
Тогда я стану небом, 
секунда – и растает, растворится 
мой силуэт, 
ушедший в его синь. 

* * * 

_(Leave me alone…)_ 

А может, просто 
одному остаться, 
устав от шума, гама, 
праздников, бессонниц, 
извечных споров 
о житейском смысле, 
а может быть о смысле бытия 
неважно. 
Уйти от всех, 
устроиться удобно 
и не жалеть о том, что день проходит, 
и наблюдать, 
как легкие пылинки 
танцуют в теплом солнечном луче. 


_10 – 11 октября 2007 г._

----------


## Римма

Настало время 
ощутить вкус соли 
ее был - пуд... 
осталась только горсть... 
И провести черту 
в песке прибрежном 
святым остался - по воде пройдешь, 
а нет - ко дну... 

туда дорога, если слаб... 

так что же? 

Увидеть вдруг себя со стороны - 
вот темный силуэт в закатном солнце 
еще свеченье будто бы над ним... 

И сохраняя 
спокойным выражение лица 
смотреть, как над тобою 
меркнет нимб 

Фигура на мгновение застыла 
у дремлющей обманчиво воды 
...бесстрастно наблюдать, как твои крылья 
из белых стали пепельно-седы... 

А может, это не предел, - 
их ночь своим окрасит цветом... 
Уйти туда, 
где гордость не порок 
всего лишь способ 
собой остаться 
лишь хотя бы в этом... 

Перед тобой - черта... 
И ты шагнешь, 
спокойно глядя, 
как темна вода... 

вот темный силуэт в лучах заката 
еще свеченье будто бы над ним... 

И не пройти 
по мутной водной глади - 
Ты знаешь сам. 
На дно... 
и иже с ним. 

_10.10.07г._

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Freezer2007*, я твои пустые посты сотру, ладно?)

----------


## Freezer2007

харашо, я только за, Рон только часть удалил

----------


## SpiceGirl

Вот вчера сочинила..Только плиз не смеяться...


Меня все ненавидят,
На свете я одна...
Мне не везет по жизни..
Моя участь трудна...

И вот,взяла иголку,
И села у окна...
В глаза мне бледно светит
Печальная луна...

Иголкой проведу я
По вене на руке..
И медленно вспорю я
Остатки жизни в ней...

Они уйдут неслышно,
Как ветер,неспеша...
Уйду сейчас из жизни,
И улетит душа...

Теперь не существую,
Теперь меня здесь нет...
На небо улечу я,
И встречу я рассвет...

Никто не вспомнит даже,
Что в мире я жила,
И только южный ветер
Могиле даст тепла...

----------


## Аска

*Sonata Nebo*, очень зацепило.
Есть еще что-то?
Если не трудно, напиши в личные сообщения, пожалуйста.

----------


## Люция

Дама в красном


Я увидел Смерть в темно-красном наряде
Она тихо сидела возле меня
Я сказал ей «Как вы прекрасны!
Не хотите, что б обнял вас я?»

Она быстро, понурив голову,
Мне с насмешкой вещала о том,
Что любви между духом и призраком,
Быть не может на свете ином…

Вдруг я понял, насколько немощен,
Я сознался себе во всем,
Умирал я от той неизбежности,
Что зовется жизни концом…

В огорченье сказал я ей жалобно
«Скоро буду навеки ваш
Меня к вам так ужасно тянет,
Ангел Смерти занес свой палаш».

А она, вдруг, метнувшись в сторону,
Поквитаться решила со мной
«Полюбила вас – в этом истина
Скоро станете ядом, тьмой!»

И заплакал, к кровати прижавшись,
Вижу, дама пропала, вдруг
Пред очами увидел я демонов -
В адской пляске сомкнулись в круг.

«Я ошибся, простите!» - опомнился
Только поздно, она уже
Ждет, не терпится ей поужинать
На поминках по бедной душе.

Нет, не буду я холод чувствовать,
А любовь, ведь согреет меня,
Я кричал ей – напрасно было
Она шепчет, за руку держа.

«Здравствуй, милый, ты мой возлюбленный,
Я так долго искала, любя,
Знаю, ты для меня единственный
Мне другого не надо – тебя!»

В этот миг мое сердце дрогнуло,
Понял я, что пришла за мной
Дама в красном, которую видел я
Что красивой была такой

----------


## Вия

просто нравиться:-)

время и место условны,
константы лишь честь и доблесть.
а мы будем живы на зло вам
счастливы будем на совесть...
глаза-что пустые колодцы
в душе бесконечная слякоть,
если б суметь расколоться!
тогда мы научимся плакать.

----------


## Агата

Суицид
Сегодня ночью она умирала,
Она не желала жизни такой.
Она небу вопросы кричала,
Но ответы не нравились ей –
Она выбрала путь другой.
Она решила, что лучше сдаться,
Она решила, что лучше не жить.
Она даже не захотела попытаться
Жизнь свою изменить.
Она не смогла противостоять лени,
Она сломалась под напором Судьбы,
Она желала сделаться тенью:
Так легче убежать от беды.
Она, глупышка, наивно считала,
Что сама в праве покинуть игру.
Но этот вопрос лишь Небо решало
(Только не спрашивай меня: «Почему?»)
Она билась в истерике, Небо ругала,
Что оно не дает уйти в мир Иной,
А Небо снисходительно за ней наблюдало,
Оно не хотело её брать с собой.
Сегодня ночью она умирала,
А Небо её спасло,
Сегодня она мудрее стала –
Это Небо ей помогло.

----------


## Агата

> Вот вчера сочинила..Только плиз не смеяться...
> 
> 
> Меня все ненавидят,
> На свете я одна...
> Мне не везет по жизни..
> Моя участь трудна...
> 
> И вот,взяла иголку,
> ...


 очень понравилось, если честно...особенно концовка зацепила. хорошее стихотворение
вот че-т похожее на эту же тематику:

Зимний вечер, уж позднее время.
А она все сидит у окна.
Она смотрит и смотрит на небо –
Она смотрит опять в никуда.
Ее руки заляпаны краской, 
Краской сердца, что в кожу впилась.
На запястье открытая дверца,
Дверца к смерти, как алая пасть.
Она смотрит и смотрит лишь в небо.
Может, видит она там Богов?
Наш мир милым ей не был – 
Для нее был лишь зов облаков.
И она ничего уж не слышит
И не чувствует холод зимы,
Может быть, даже не дышит,
И в глазах – отраженье луны.
Но недолго ей быть в этой коме:
Скоро сон ее в сети возьмет,
Но завтра по Божьей воле
Рассвет в нее жизнь вдохнет.

----------


## Графомания

повесилось сердце
средь рыбацких сетей
утопилась луна
в порыве теней
отравлен младенец
плевком отца
сожжена святая
даром Творца
разрублено счастье
мечтою безумца
распята печяль
откровеннием думца
любовь зарыта
зевком тумана
Боже, спаси от дурмана..

предсказуемость бытия 
свилась у глотки
бессмысленность моя жаждает водки
голод эмоций задохнулся
фатальный исход очнулся
колючия пустота взрывает мысли
беглые хватки прокисли
недопонимание. . непонимание ... рехнулись
душа и тело разминулись
холод сам от себя ёжиться
немое эхо размножиться 

мертвая вода приглашает погостить
мертвая вода любит угостить
мертвая вода смоет перекос
мертвая вода- глуп твой Sos
ненадо капризных запятых
над пропастью встав
простить и тех и их
таков устав
острова затопило
берега и подавно
донышко отразило
забытое-славно
мертвая вода
переполненный простор
мертвая вода
рыбий задор
мертвая вода
по колено страсть
радость и напасть 

одна Нева лишь утешенье
одна Нева-на целый свет
забыто пряное спасенье
поет чернеющий валет
а люди топчються.. плюються..
у них заботы и туман
пусть им лучи даються
и не шипит шаман
скрипка в спину рыдает
не оглянуться назад
божий закон-все умирает
другие входят в сад
я же всего лишь мечтатель
наивный восклицатель
гулявший в облаках сладострастья
познавший города ненастья
рывок жаждет проснуться
а рыбы мечтают ходить
мне б окунуться
да счастье удить
страшно немного.. вдруг утону?
ветер глазеет строго
нет, лишь засну
будут сниться поцелуи весны
болото искриться
и объятья сосны
одна Нева лишь утешенье
одна Нева..на целый свет
я отпускаю искушенье
застелая голубой вельвет

----------


## Графомания

куда не глянь- везде крутой овраг
что не услышь- кончяеться словом- враг
куда не иди- мрак к себе зовёт
где не плюнь- одиночество бредёт
где не пой- всюду перебьёт вой
и тишиной поведёт на убой…

----------


## Freezer2007

ты ищеш то, чего - нет.
Надеясь найти в душе свет.
Вопрос и ответ, вопрос и ответ.
Но это лишь глупый совет.

Останься сама и молчи,
К себе подбери ты ключи,
Столкнёшся со злом, так кричи,
Как загнаный зверь ты рычи.

Со страхом столкнёшся - беги.
Беги в глубь себя и умри.
Лишь там обретёшь ты покой.
Залитое пламя водой.
__________________________________________________  ___
наклепал за пять минут, просто из души вылилось. не судите строго, это не призыв.
пытался не писать но немогу, рифмы так и прут)))

----------


## Графомания

*Freezer2007*
ponra   aha sudji odni tut sobralis 4tob tebja sudit..  :Smile:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Это у мя сегодня вышло)

----------


## TUSKA

я невероятно люблю автора этих стихов.Он живёт в Сыктывкаре и его никто не печатает.Не без оснований думаю,что его нет с нами.

Ангелу.
Светлый ангел,исцели
Душу,ввергнутую в ад!
Отпусти грехи мои
И верни меня назад,
В царство вечного рассвета,
В мир безоблачного лета...

Светлый ангел,расскажи
О деревьях вековых,
Где таятся миражи
Песен странников слепых.
О лесах поведай древних,
О богах поведай первых...

Светлый ангел,подари
Свежесть утренних ветров,
Торжество и боль зари
Над вершинами холмов,
Над зелёными лугами,
Золотыми городами...

Светлый ангел,донеси
Шум прибоя,брызги волн,
В океане отрази
Неземной любви закон.
Пусть лазоревые воды 
Пропоют мотив свободы...

Светлый ангел,разожги
В очаге моём огонь
И пролей,пролей дожди
На горячую ладонь,
На пылающие веки,
Обожжённые навеки...

Ангел мой,не улетай,
Ведь разлука-не для нас.
Возроди увядший рай
Навсегда,но не час,
Возроди цветными снами 
И ожившими мечтами...

Немо,солнышко моё.Если ты здесь,откликнись,пожалуйста!

----------


## Freezer2007

предисловие.

Ночь, на асфальте кровь.
Кровь серца, испытавшего любовь.
Толпятся люди, лишь недвижен он.
И льётся свет из близлежащих окон.
Сирена скорой, красный, синий свет,
И чел в погонах подобрал ответ.
В записке той - прощался с нею он.
Последний выдох, и последний стон.
Всё, больше боли не познает он.



Он был романтик, много он мечтал.
Мечтал о жизни средь высоких скал,
Хотел прожить, достойно он сто лет.
И умереть на всё узнав ответ.
Ценил друзей, которых неимел.
Спокойно жил, он никогда не пел.
Спиртное, никотин он не любил.
Прощал он всех, на зло давно забил.
Он жил как все, был весел, и грустил.
Он всех врагов и всех богов простил.
Жил одним днём и весел был всегда.
Был скромен он, но только иногда.
Привык он к тем, с кем был немало лет.
Но был переведён он в новый свет.
Он целый год был одинок как волк.
Он был один, искал он в жизни толк.
Но год прошёл, он стал своим для них.
Но в этот раз как мышь остался тих.
И лишь теперь заметил он людей,
И среди них он стал искать друзей.
Нашёл друзей, но вот, девятый клас.
И часть из них вновь покидает нас.
Хотел дружить с парнями. но немог.
Не зделал его пошлым добрый бог.
За жизнь свою он видел двух друзей.
но жизнь - это игра ферзей,
Неможешь знать кто выиграл, а кто - нет,
На сто вопросов, лишь один ответ.
Нашёл наш парень друга, но увы,
Несмог он избежать своей судьбы.
Стрела амура, выстрел и конец.
И вот у ног её лежит этот глупец.
Он оставался с ней где только мог,
Все замечали что по ней он сох.
Но парню было похуй на весь мир,
Зависел от неё словно вампир.
Он понимал что должен ей сказать,
Но страх всё продолжал его терзать.
Прошли года, а он всё также глуп.
И он осознаёт что очень туп.
Она считала другом парня, но...
Вся жизнь - не сон, и не кусок кино.
И вот финал, одиннадцатый клас,
Он понимал, приходит его час.
Но вот опять страх на его пути,
Нельзя признатся, и нельзя уйти.
О смерти мысли только в голове.
Забыть пытаясь, думал о траве.
Наркотик разум затемнял на краткий миг.
И в голове сто образов из змей и книг.
Плечом к плечу с тобой стояли дым и спирт.
Ты поддался на змея сладкий флирт.
Но и от них те велено отречься,
Душе твоей, за жизнь, в аду попечься.
Теперь ты "мёртв", ты плачешь по ночам,
Ты смотришь ввысь, вслед солнечным лучам.
Ты уходил три раза, но увы,
Ты крепко связан путами судьбы.
Кровь вены, утопление и яд,
Всё несмертельно, это лишь заряд.
И снова ночь, нодушка, слёзы, плачь,
Ты здался, сам-себе теперь полачь.
Выходишь на балкон, открыл окно,
Перила, но тебе всё всёравно.
Лишь краткий миг, полёт и вечный сон.
Все его мысли. Есть ли здесь резон?
Но ему пофиг, вот балкон, окно,
Осколки, кровь, разбитое стекло.
Сжимая руку видит он её,
Она не плачет, ей всё всёравно.
Неможет серце выдержать всю боль,
И в ночь уходит обретать покой.

А на скамейке старец смотрит вниз:
На землю, кровь и крашеный карниз.

Лишь ночь, и на асфальте кровь,
Кровь серца, испытавшего любовь.
Толпятся люди, лишь недвижен он.
И льётся свет из близлежащих окон.
Сирена скорой, красный, синий свет.
И чел в погонах подобрал ответ.
В записке той прощался с нею, он.
Последний выдох и последний стон.
ВСЁ,БОЛЬШЕ БОЛИ НЕ ПОЗНАЕТ ОН.

----------


## Графомания

v russkuju ruletku poigrat
slabo v 16 let?
ni4ego ob ishode neznat
pozivu ili net?
stidno bit dolzno
zizn tolko na4alas
eto ne kino
eto ziteiskaja vjaz
toli ot skuki.. toli ot beznadeznosti
ti ne zabotisja o nadeznosti
4ertikov v krov vognat smelostju
dishat legkomislennoi oplelostju
4to est sovest?-zadavat neaktualno
ti voobshe susestvuesh amoralno
sigrat v luboi moment
ne pozelev o tom
kakoi podarit present
revolver potom
neto4tobi zelaesh..
skoree prihot maksimalizma
ti sam ne ponimaesh..
kak vnimaesh smert narcissizma

----------


## Агата

> А можно мне тоже? 
> 
> Как пепел в огромной Вселенной, 
> Как прах всех великих Земли 
> Исчезну с планеты нетленной, 
> Как ветер в безбрежной дали. 
> 
> И сам Сатана в путь последний 
> Проводит дорогою тьмы. 
> ...


 блин, а мне понравилось...

----------


## Freezer2007

Пустота и одиночество

*П*ознав любовь, ты убежать хотел,
*У*йдя от жизни, вниз ты посмотрел.
*С*оединил ты грусть людей и смех,
*Т*ы стал сильней и избежал помех.
*О*ткрыв серца отверженых людей,
*Т*ы отыскал ключь тысячи дверей.
*А*д мёрз во тьме, рай был нагрет огнём.

*И* души все искали мира в нём.

*О*дна душа спустилась вниз, и вот,
*Д*авно блуждает миром - жалкий бот.
*И*дёт вперёд но видит пустоту.
*Н*очь дарит людям мир и простоту.
*О*дин патрон пробьёт висок глупца,
*Ч*ем уничтожит многие серца,
*Е*диный выстрел, мира больше нет,
*С*трела амура, ты сказал обет.
*Т*вои слова тебя же прокляли,
*В*сегда пред взором у тебя стояли,
*О*б камни судеб душу разбивали.

----------


## TUSKA

*Freezer2007*
гениально!ты просто чудо!

----------


## Freezer2007

*Странные моменты, дальше немогу.*
*Т*ронутые кенты, обещанья богу.
*Р*анние обрывки, памяти - забыты.
*А*томы сознания - наркотой убиты.
*Н*ервы обезврежены, никотин жжот серце.
*НЫ*не всё заснежено, стены кроют дверцы.
*Е*ретик спасаясь - надевает берцы.

*М*ощь последней пули, быстро убивает,
*О*немев от боли, все надежды тают.
*М*оет серце кровью, разьедает душу.
*Е*ле выживая, превращаюсь в тушу.
*Н*естесняясь бога, дохожу до грани,
*ТЫ* лелеишь душу. Ты подобна лани.


*Д*оказав все чуства, предаёшь надежды.
*А*кт. Конец искуства. Мир лишён одежды.
*ЛЬ*ёт холодным душем, дождь из поднебесья,
*Ш*лёт рабов послушных, ангельская песня.
*Е*сли выжить сможешь, снизу оставайся.

*Н*е смотри на небо, в промахах не кайся.
*Е*сли больно будет, слёз неиспугайся.
*М*ожно просто здохнуть, победить все фобы.
*О*сторожно ссохнуть - как старые робы.
*Г*оворя "наверно" - обрекаешь душу.
*У*ходя на небо, словно с моря в сушу.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Прости меня, и навсегда прощай.*
*Р*аб осмелел, он убегает в Рай.
*О*ткрыл врата, пошёл он в светлый край.
*С*пасал он душу, полюбил он май.
*Т*аял на солнце, слышал -"замерзай".
*И* слов твоих боялся - " Ну, дерзай"

*М*орские брызги, капли на щеке.
*Е*диный выход убежать к реке.
*Н*енадо думать - почему ты здесь,
*Я* нехотел, но укротил всю спесь. 


*И* этот мир был проклят мной навек,

*Н*адменный мир, а проклял - человек,
*А*нгелом смерти, обратился снег.
*В*ойна вошла в привычку, словно - бег.
*С*егодня с неба снизойдут мечты.
*Е*сли увидишь... Что счас видишь ты?
*Г*де мир который завещал пророк?
*Д*а ты ведь даже, неузнала срок.
*А* ото лжи, невиден больше прок.

*П*оследним словом, возвышён был крест.
*Р*азбитым символом из жесточайших мест.
*О*брывки фраз, моменты пустоты.
*Щ*елчок курка, разлита кровь на фоты.
*А*бстрактна жизнь, и розданы все квоты.
*Й*оты сознанья по стене размыты.

----------


## Freezer2007

Поезд ехал вперёд, добовлялись вагоны.
Видел парня народ, за ним шли милионы.
Поезд ехал вперёд, по полям и пустыням.
Люди разных пород, уходили к долинам.
Поезд ехал вперёд, сквозь года и века.
На щеках соли вод, и кресту мстила Мекка.
Поезд ехал вперёд, загорались святыни.
Разгадав генный код, не ушли от гордыни.
Поезд ехал вперёд, разлетались осколки.
Память помнила мёд, но слова жизни колки.
Поезд ехал вперёд, и седой машинист.
Видел он людской род, он не мстил. Он был чист...

----------


## Only_humaN

*Freezer2007* Бесспорно крута! Нет слов!

----------


## AKtor

Столько хороших стихов, охота прочитать все и сразу!)
Вот мое маленькое творение двухлетней давности...

Там вдали, где течет река,
Где стальной конструкции твердь,
Там в глаза мне глядит высота,
Там меня ожидает смерть.

----------


## Litta

*скромно* можно тоже словечко вставить? 

Ухожу по уснувшей дорожке.
Не разбудить бы эту тишину!
Еще чуть-чуть, еще совсем немножко
И я свой долг тебе, Господь, верну.

Ухожу беспечно за рассветом,
И вдыхаю аромат угасшей ночи…
А спешу к тебе я за ответом:
Что же будет с нами завтра, Отче?

Ухожу. Уж ждешь меня, наверно?
В вечность канут эти несколько минут.
И легко и больно мне безмерно,
Что не держат и остаться не зовут.

Ухожу. Пускай меня забудут.
Так, пожалуй, легче уходить.
И за мной другие идти будут…
Мне бы не хотелось вечно жить…

Ухожу и уношу в ладошках
Звезды, вечер, ветер и луну,
Неба перевернутую плошку…
Не расплескать бы эту тишину!

----------


## Freezer2007

Последний ряд, здесь только я, один.
Бутылка колы, чипсы, аспирин.
Я одинок. Я знаю жизнь, и пусть.
Мой мозг одолевает, рифмы грусть.
Она заставит жизнь увидеть - стих.
Пусть будет он для многих очень тих.
Он будет тихим словно крик ручья,
Смерть с жизнью доиграли. Счёт - ничья.
__________________________________________

Dепресия

*D*ля многих - смерть несёт она.
*Е*два поёмёшь. она - страшна.
*П*ройдя все радости и боль.
*Р*азьест людей, как шубу - моль.
*Е*нот. Он сер. Но весел он.
*С*ольётся кровь на блеклый трон.
*И* сколько жив есть - человек,
*Я*ство для депры живёт - век.
______________________________________________

*Я* знаю! Вы меня поймёте.

*С*очувствием огонь зальёте.

*В*едь вам знакома моя боль.
*А*рхивы видят от слёз - соль.
*М*ои слова, не чужды вам.
*И* знаю я, что я - не сам.

*О*дин я здесь, а там нас сто.
*D*авно я понял своё место.
*Н*ашёл и жалость, и мажор.
*О*ткрыл замки, почти как вор.
*Й*од лил на руку новый друг.

*К*ровь успокоилась, и вдруг.
*Р*аскаты чуств, и понял друг.
*О*ткуда вытащил тебя. Он знал.
*В*ид сверху. Тёмный зал.
*И* волны чуств создали вал.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Кульно!! молодец!

----------


## Maestus

Litta, классно, мне понравилось.

Собственно, свое:

Исписаны души последним посланьем,
Я вижу и знаю, что скоро конец.
Мой разум давлеет пустым дребезжаньем,
Встревая меж двух бесконечных колец.

Последние вздохи - не больше чем реки
В бескрайней пустыне, барханах песков.
Останешься - сгинешь, закроются веки,
Но руки запомнят следы от оков.

Простясь, возвращайся, уйди без оглядки,
За гранью миров ты спокойнее всех.
А жизнь пронеслась - но не громко, не гладко,
Напомнив лишь злой и отчаянный смех...

----------


## Ваш позитивный идол

А вот и моё небольшое творение...

     Пропал порыв, изсякли мысли и не осталось нечего..
   Лиш пустота в округе рыщит, терзая безметежным сном.
 И чем заполнить эту гладь? Куда бежать и где бы скрытся?
                  Искать пора свой путь во Тьме..

      Заполнить ею пустоту, проснутся, наноги вставая
            Взглянуть на мир, очухавшись от сна...
              Смотреть, искать, кудаб податся..
                 Но всёже... всюду пустота..

----------


## Freezer2007

*Яд рассвета*
*Я* видел смех, но познавал и боль.
*Д*ошёл до грани, но нашёл лишь соль.

*Р*ассвета луч, пробился сквозь окно,
*А*бстрактна кровь и вена как в кино.
*С*вет солнца, алым, вспыхнуло сукно.
*С*овет архангелов, а на губах - вино.
*В*ладеешь всем, но для других -никто.
*Е*да червей . Иль прах среди полей,
*Т*вой выбор смерть? Но чтоб решать,ты - кто?
*А*трист познавший множество ролей!

----------


## Логист

Первый и последний стих написаный в 5 утра... с просони...

                     Пара строк о правде!

Живу, смеюсь, общаюсь... Все как обычно короче говоря.
Вдруг монотоность жизни нарушает тишина,
И вот я слышу голос, так дико меня манящий
Из уст велеколепной сирены, изящно исходящий.
Вокруг все словно расцвело, ожило...
Кругом трава, цветы, деревья и голубеющая даль,
Лишь я один остался в этом мире и кто то там еще,
Чей голос мне так приятен и так знаком.
Постоял, подумал... еще немного постоял,
Решил! Иду по зову сердца, что так сжалось в груди моей.
Путь мой извилист и далек, да неоправдано жесток,
Идет он через море, море страха и надежд.
Тринадцать дней в пути безщадном,
Иду и вижу... что то веднеется вдали!
О боже! неужели! Я достиг этой цели!
Подойдя поближе чуть, я увидел света яркий луч,
Словно бездна под нагами, белела на земле.
Неожидано я слышу этот голос,
что так приятен мне и так знаком,
Иди сюда... доносилось из нутри,
сделай шаг и будь со мной на веке этом.
Я словно кукла сделал шаг неподвластной мне ногой,
И сорвался в бездну, будто с неба капля аш два о.
Лечу я вниз, в глубь бездоного ущелья,
Лечу и вижу, что то приблежается ко мне...
Это камень так стремительно, Летящий точно на меня!
Он попадает прямо в сердце, непонятно почему.
Немного позже летит еще один! и еще!
И у всех камней есть свое кошмарное название,
подлость, ревность, ненависть, и правда!
Но за что и почему! разве так возможно?
Неполучая на вопрос ответа наступает темнота,
Которая так безлика, холодна, будто замержшая река.
И когда пропало чувство страха и всердце пустота,
Понимание пришло мне лишь тогда,
когда Настал момент конца полета,
из-за последнего этого слова что сказала мне она,
Прости меня я нечайно! убила меня она...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Тем, кто ушёл

Покинув нас, вы обрели покой,
И если так, смеётесь вы над нами.
Сидите там махаете рукой.
Но целый мир, лежит, меж мной и вами.

Не знал я вас, но вы семьёю стали,
Семьёю мне, которой – не имел.
Душе надежду на конец, вы дали,
Надежду дали, доказать что смел.

Мы помним вас, надеюсь - не забудем,
Мы к вам хотим, но нам не суждено.
Хранить в сердцах, мы вас во веки будем,
И в первый тост, за вас, поднял вино.*

----------


## Римма

Верой спаси себя, верою без названья,
текстов святых, богов, идолов и курений,
пусть за твоей спиной на рубеж больше станет 
перешагни его, не преклонив коленей

Не опустив глаза, как идут люди в храмы,
Суть очищения – искренность, стать собою,
далее от витрин, спешки, толпы, трамваев,
Просто войти в свой храм, что назовут душою

И посидеть в углу или узнать все двери,
Каждого закоулка пыль собрав под ногами
Просто себя понять, ведь суть доверия – верить…
И в темноту войти, чтобы зажечь в ней пламя, 

Что пронесешь с собой факелом и пожаром, 
В свете его огня тают пустые тени,
Ты в этом теле жил – краткий срок, да недаром
Суть твоего пути – смерть, а потом рожденье…

10.12.2007г.

----------


## Римма

Давно сюда не заглядывала... С любопытством читаю, что народ здесь выкладывает...

*Freezer2007*
Твои акростихи и те, что после них, на порядок выше того, что было раньше (и что ты уничтожил). Ты "поднялся" по меньшей мере на уровень. Говорю это как человек с довольно большим стажем стихотворчества). Продолжай. Из тебя должен получиться довольно неплохой поэт. Так держать! Яркий пример того, как страдания дают ощутимый толчок для развития личности... достаточно неординарной, если судить по стихам.  В общем, порадовал ты меня... Может, своих пару акростихов подкину сюда (ты меня вдохновил))) чуть позже...
В общем, не останавливайся. Ты ведь сильный человек. Хотя может пока еще сам об этом не знаешь. С наилучшими пожеланиями... Я)))

А вообще - народ стал (за некоторыми исключениями, правда  :Frown:  выкладывать более качественные стихотворения... выходящие за рамки рифм "кровь-морковь" и проч. (опять же, не беру в расчет некоторые вирши... но это их дело)  Это не может не радовать. Пожалуй стоит сюда почаще заходить... (с интересом

----------


## Римма

Э-ээ... Может, несколько не в тему, но - зацените картинку. Называется "обретая лицо"... 

http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/Av/i-68.jpg
Мне кажется, многим сюда подходит. Многим нам.
Мне кажется, это класса:

"Поэты ходят пятками по лезвию ножа
И режут в кровь свои босые души"
_(В.Высоцкий)_

А эта называется - "потеря лица". Как вам?

http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/Av/i-70.jpg

И еще одна, моя любимая, "падающие ангелы"

http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/rimristaya/Av/i-40.jpg

----------


## Freezer2007

спасибо, я кстати один из старых стихов нашёл, картинка, отсканировал и забыл удалить.   :Smile:

----------


## belladona

обожаю стихи к песням "Пикника", вот, парочку любимых:


Глаза очерчены углем и капли ртути возле рта.
Побудь натянутой струной в моих танцующих руках.
Каких бы слов не говорил - такие тайны за тобой,
Что все заклятия мои тебя обходят стороной.

Открыта дверь, тебя я жду, в одну из пепельных ночей.
И твои руки обовьет змея железных обручей.
Один лишь шаг до высоты - ничуть не дальше до греха.
Не потому ли в этот миг ты настороженно тиха?

Глаза очерчены углем, а ты не выпита до дна.
И этой прихотью одной душа беспечная больна.
И я надеюсь этот мир не утолит тебя ничем
И на руках твоих уснет змея железных обручей.


**********************

Лицо 


Ты наверно нарочно красишь краской порочной лицо.
Обожжешься, смеешься - "Вот удача в конце-то концов"
Прочь фонарь гонит утро, повезло хоть ему-то
Он поймал тебя красным кольцом.
Ты наверно нарочно
Красишь краской порочной лицо...лицо.

Ты наверно нарочно красишь краской порочной лицо...лицо.

Манят улиц узоры, доведут до позора вот-вот.
Обернешься, споткнешься - не иначе сегодня везет.
Было б сердце нейлоновым, небо бездонным,
Наливался бы ветер свинцом.
Ты наверно нарочно красишь краской порочной лицо...лицо.

Было б сердце нейлоновым, небо бездонным... щщщщщ

Ты наверно нарочно красишь краской порочной лицо...лицо.


********************************


Твое сердце должно быть моим 


Я следом за тобой пойду,
Меня не отличишь от тени,
А спрячешься в траву,
Я притворюсь растеньем.
Это я незаметно крадусь
В час когда ты уходишь ко сну,
Твое сердце должно быть моим,
Твое сердце вернет мне весну.

Да ты можешь отдать свою душу оранжевым демонам страсти,
И смотреть замирая как она превращается в дым.
Что душа мне твоя - етот легкий затерянный ветер,
Нет, должно быть моим только сердце, твое сердце должно быть моим.

Да, ты можешь отдать свое тело восьми носорогам,
И одев себя в пену и дрожь в раскаленную падать волну.
Что до етого мне, и какое мне дело?
Нет, должно быть моим твое сердце, твое сердце вернет мне весну.

Да, ты можешь впустить в свою комнату пеструю птицу сомнений
И смотреть как горячими крыльями бьет она по лицу не давая уснуть.
Что мне мысли твои? Эта жалкая нить что связала и душу и тело.
Нет, должно быть моим твое сердце, твое сердце вернет мне весну.

Я следом за тобой пойду,
Меня не отличишь от тени.
А спрячешься в траву, 
Я притворюсь растеньем.
Это я незаметно крадусь
В час когда ты отходишь ко сну,
Твое сердце должно быть моим,
Твое сердце вернет мне весну.


*********************************


Много дивного на свете


Много дивного на свете,
Стоит дверь лишь распахнуть;
Подойдите ближе, дети:
Я вам что-то расскажу:

Жили тут двое - горячая кровь,
Неосторожно играли в любовь.
Что-то следов их никак не найти
Видно с живыми им не по пути.

Вдруг кто-то камнем упал с высоты,
Видно летел он на крыльях мечты.
Прыгая с крыши мог он не знать,
Как нелегко научиться летать.

С каждым днем тише нетвердый мой шаг,
А тело, как клетка, где птицей бьется душа.
Вижу, как идет навстречу кто-то в белом и с косой;
Все мы гости в этом мире, пора домой!

Дети притихли от песни моей:
"Дядя, наверное всех ты умней!
Мы не хотим ничего упустить,
Дядя, скорей, научи же нас жить!

Дети набросились, стали пытать:
Ох, если б мог я хоть что-то сказать!

 Пора домой!



***************************


Hочь


Ночь шуршит над головой как вампира черный плащ,
Мы проходим стороной - эти игры не для нас.
Пусть в объятьях темноты бьется кто-нибудь другой,
Мы свободны и чисты, мы проходим стороной.

Вот и я до боли в ушах посмеяться не прочь
Лишь пока светло в небесах, лишь пока не наступит ночь:

Вновь пиковый выпал туз из колоды старых карт,
И опять идет подсчет, кто остался в дураках.
Знает сломанный корабль: жизнь-река и надо плыть,
Буйный ветер рассекать, тихий берег позабыть.

Ночь шуршит над головой как вампира черный плащ,
Мы проходим стороной, эти игры не для нас.
А пока у нас в груди тонкая не рвется нить,
Можно солнцу гимны петь и о ночи позабыть.

Вот и я до боли в ушах посмеяться не прочь
Лишь пока светло в небесах, лишь пока не наступит ночь:


****************************


А может быть и не было меня…

А может быть и не было меня – молчи
И сердце без меня само стучит
И рвутся струны сами собой
Как будто обрывается свет,
А может быть и нет…

А может быть и не было меня – скажи
И кровь, как речка между камней, сама бежит
И рвутся струны сами собой
Как будто обрывается свет,
А может быть и нет…

И лед тебя коснется и жар – замри, очнись
Спокойною и легкою рукой листая дни
И рвутся струны сами собой
Как будто обрывается свет,
А может быть и нет…

----------


## Агата

Блин, а у Пикника и правда текста клевые... надо найти песни. послушать

----------


## belladona

их нужно не просто слушать, в них надо вслушиваться...
чего стоит одна их песня "Себе не найдя двойников", а "Осень" мммм.... тока могу сказать совершенно определенно одно:
когда просто счастлив, их песни раздражают..)

----------


## belladona

их нужно не просто слушать, в них надо вслушиваться...
чего стоит одна их песня "Себе не найдя двойников", а "Осень" мммм.... тока могу сказать совершенно определенно одно:
когда просто счастлив, их песни раздражают..)

----------


## Римма

*Belladonna...*По части Пикника могу подписаться под Вашими словами
Это больше чем просто стихи

У Вас хороший вкус

----------


## Агата

ммм, ну вот один из моих стишочков ... на ваш суд  :Big Grin:  


Дар, проклятье или просто Бог посмеялся?

Я чувствую, что я всесильна!
Я чувствую, что я – могу!
Я расправляю свои крылья
И к вдохновению лечу!
Я бешено глотаю воздух – 
Он чист и свеж, в нем – жизни вкус!
А в этих тысячах прохожих 
Я ощущаю мира пульс!
Я истекаю сладкой кровью, 
И тело разрывает боль,
Но я довольна своей ролью –
Свои же раны окунаю в соль.
Кусочек лжи – и боль рождает слово!
Обиды, слёзы – Муза любит их!
Для вдохновенья нужно ей немного:
Агония души – и вот явился стих!
Творите же! Рабы несчастий, горя!
Творите! Это – кара вам и дар!
Вы тонете в безумствующем море –
Истерзаны, измучены, и в душах – боли жар!
Пылайте! Чтобы таял лед,
Чтоб жизнь средь нас цвела!
Пылайте! Чтоб из года в год
В сердцах была весна!
Творите! Вдохновляя тех,
Кто слаб, кто хочет, чтоб
Явилась Смерть и без потех
Их превратила в лед!
Пишите кровью свой шедевр,
Превозмогая боль!
Таков у Бога был маневр:
Он дал вам нож и соль!
Вдыхайте творчество друг в друга!
Пульс мира – он во всех!
Вот – ваша жизнь! Вот – ваша нега!
Вот он – ваш дар, ваш крест… и чей-то смех

----------


## Агата

> пытался не писать но немогу, рифмы так и прут)))


 это называется талант, которфый обязательно надо развивать  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

*Графомания*, красивые стихи...

----------


## wwwww

К сожалению не умею писать стихи.Но хотелось бы тоже оставить свой вклад в этом разделе. Итак Иосиф Бродский.
                ====
    Смотри в окно и думай понемногу,
    Во всём твоя вина, одна твоя вина,
    И хорошо.Спасибо.Слава Богу.
    Как хорошо, что некого винить,
    Как хорошо, что ты никем не связан,
    Как хорошо, что до смерти любить
    Тебя никто на свете не обязан.
    Как хорошо, что никогда во тьму
    Ничья рука тебя не провожала,
    Как хорошо на свете одному.

          ==========


    В городском полумраке, полусвете,
    В городском гаме, в плеске и стоне,
    Тоненькая песенка смерти.
    Верхний свет улиц, верхний свет улиц,
    Всё рисует нам этот город и эту воду,
    И короткий свист у фасадов узких
    Вылетающих вверх, вылетающих на свободу...
....Теперь ты идёшь один, идёшь один по асфальту,
    И навстречу тебе летят блестящие автомобили.
    Вот и жизнь проходит, свет над заливом меркнет,
    Шелестя платьем, тарахтя каблуками, многоменна...

----------


## Aska

*wwwww*, огромный респект Вам.

Бродского очень люблю.

----------


## wwwww

*Aska*  можно на ты. 
   Бродский,Гумилёв, Пастернак.Практически любой  их стих про смерть, одиночество, депрессию. Мне вот ещё у Блока кое-что нравится.
    =====
               Ночь,улица,фонарь, аптека,
               Бессмысленный и тусклый свет.
               Живи ещё хоть четверть века-
               Всё будет так.Исхода нет.
               Умрёшь-начнёшь опять сначала
               И повторится всё, как встарь:
               Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
               аптека, улица, фонарь.

----------


## wwwww

Александр Блок.

                               ******
   В моей душе больной и молчаливой
   Сложилась песня чудная одна,
   Она  не блещет музыкой красивой,
   Она туманна, сумрачна, бледна.
   В  ней  нет напева,  звук ее нестройный
   Не может  смертный голос передать,
   Она полна печали беспокойной...

----------


## Графомания

Агата, skoree grafomanstvo  :Smile:

----------


## Графомания

взрослые ! не серчаЙте попрoстy .. без такта.. 
иначе от детеЙ вам будет-катаракта 
он может при вас веселыЙ ..озорноЙ
а в дyше нет искорки тепловоЙ 
боится показатся трyсливым 
и излишне некрасивым 
сдохнyтЬ или не сдохнyтЬ? 
вопрос пределЬно ясен 
мы любим глохнутЬ 
когда суицид для подростка прекрасен 
чтож вы давитесЬ слезами? 
проклиная детеЙ  неyстанно 
ведЬ сами своими же глазами 
сыновеЙ  и дочереЙ  казнили плавно 
а вы, осyздавшие безповоротно 
говорившие похабно .. блевотно.. 
мол самоyбиство-страшныЙ  грех 
а вы слышали когда-нибудЬ ангелЬскиЙ раЙскиЙ смех? 
не думаю.. что вы без грехов .. 
так лyтче помолитесЬ за несчастных сынов 
они не ведали что творили 
но вы сами их безразличием били..

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

http://filosofem.rxfly.net/

там два моих стиха, позднее выложу мысли, которые были в голове, пока я валялся в дурке

----------


## Freezer2007

Бежал по снегу, и терял дорогу,
Я спотыкался, падал, и вставал.
Я уходил, из мира понемногу.
В ставал и шёл, но всёже - уставал.

Я говарил, с собою - заставляя, 
Я исчезал, из памяти врагов.
Я помогал друзьям, не рассуждая,
Я не нуждался в помощи богов.

----------


## L

Тип моё...

Мы живём в огромном мире злом,
Который изменяет нас с каждым днём.
Он заставляет нас совершать грехи,
Которым не подчиняются верхи...


Мы испытали эту бешеную боль,
Любить пытались - но на сердце ноль.
Наша жизнь похожа стала на кошмар,
Получаем снова в душу контр-удар..


Каждый хочет отомстить,
Так с кем же нам по жизни быть?

Ты слышишь бой часов,
Не снять с души оков,
Это слишком длинная жизнь...
Ты знаешь , зачем мы здесь,
Ведь нами овладела месть,
Мы уйдём сейчас...
Смерть в душе у нас...

"Ты разбит? Дело лишь твоё.
Запомни, жизнь всегда берёт своё" - 
Стандартный, наглый общества ответ.
В котором, явно, смысла нет...

Каждый хочет отомстить,
Так с кем же нам по жизни быть?

Ты слышишь бой часов,
Не снять с души оков,
Это слишком длинная жизнь...
Ты знаешь , зачем мы здесь,
Ведь нами овладела месть,
Мы уйдём сейчас...
Смерть в душе у нас...

----------


## Испорченная миром

L, классные стихи. Меня зацепило. Красиво и со смыслом. Это твои первые стихи здесь?Напиши еще, у тебя талант.

----------


## L

"Небо..."

Отпустите меня в небо,
Из ада, что придумал мир...
Я хочу жить там, где не был,
За гранью всех душевных дыр...

Я боролся с тьмою,
Я терял своих друзей...
Как же жить мне с этой болью?
Как же мне привыкнуть к ней?


Помни, Помни и не забывай,
Вся твоя жизнь - это тест для души.
Ты откроешь ворота в свой рай,
Только ты сам себе это внуши...

Я так говорил,
Но есть ли в этом суть?
Планы в жизнь не превратил,
Ведь былого не вернуть...

----------


## Испорченная миром

Здорово  :Big Grin:  Мне очень нравится.

----------


## Римма

> Бежал по снегу, и терял дорогу,
> Я спотыкался, падал, и вставал.
> (...)
> Я исчезал, из памяти врагов.
> Я помогал друзьям, не рассуждая,
> Я не нуждался в помощи богов.


 Вот это, *Freezer*, очень понравилось... Почти мои ощущения... Звучит почти по-взрослому, зрелому. Выражаю тебе респект.

----------


## Римма

Хатуль

Эзотерический романс

Крест, полумесяц, алтарь, аналой.
Я отличный алхимик, я маг удалой:
приходи заниматься со мной Каббалой
и Вуду!
Посреди нарисованных двух пентаграмм
мы для храбрости примем с тобой по сто грамм
и устроим магический трам-тарарам
повсюду.
Научу я тебя танцевать при луне,
отключать электричество целой стране
и летать, а затем приземляться в окне (аккуратно!),
и вынюхивать клады в пучине морей;
а потом - если станешь сильней и мудрей –
научу превращаться в различных зверей (и обратно!).
Силой духа войдем в треугольник Бермуд,
чай попьем у пяти симпатичнейших будд:
там расскажут тебе, что обьятья - не блуд, а тантра.
Мы пройдем по твоих инкарнаций цепи:
ты и есть тот ямщик, замерзавший в степи!
А еще - крестоносец, гетера и питекантроп!
Ни Иисус, ни Иуда, ни Будда (да-да!)
не расскажет, и сам не поймет никогда,
за каким это делом нам надо туда соваться;
а когда пригласят отчитаться в конце
за грехи человечества в нашем лице
будем только стоять с глупым видом и целоваться.
Посмотри, как пылает негаснущий куст!
Это - зримый накал моих бешеных чувств!
Я - крупнейший знаток запрещенных искусств, но - таю!
Приходи же скорей под покров темноты
и тотчас на кусте засияют цветы
неземной красоты, оттого лишь, что ты -
Такая,
такая,
такая,
сяка-а-ая!!!

----------


## Дима

Здорово!!! я тоже под эмоциями написал недавно два стишка

Кругом война кругом шипы

воюю телом и духовно

хочу уснуть средь темноты

уснуть чтоб не было мне больно



Иду вперед по улице одной

сто мыслей в голове и все о ней

уйти б за горизонт,ведь он зовет с собой

по этой улице мы шли когда то с ней 



Мы шли и осень процветала

Дорожка уходила вдаль 

не видно было ни предела ни начала

не будет больше так,а жаль



Пройдут года и вновь наступит лето

настанет оттепель после зимы

по улице пройдет она-богиня света

не вспомнив,что когда то там ходили МЫ....

____________________________________
и еще

я шел куда то никуда
туда я шел куда не знаю
где будут рады мне всегда
За что живу с такой наградой

все жили в обшем как всегда
Ничто никак не замечая
И не заметят никогда
что вдруг кого то потеряли

Я жил всегда на зло другим
Не верил в чувства и в судьбу
Влюбился стал вдруг так раним 
в ту самую кого любить хочу

Но было поздно я упал
упал морально и духовно
и вестник смерти мне сказал
умри за то что было больно...

----------


## Katrin

Хорошо быть одной,
Хорошо быть собой.
Рассказать что есть зло, а что счастье.
Поделиться листвой,
Поделиться мечтой
И вдыхать ароматы ненастья.
Где-то ждёт снегопад
Внутри райских баллад
От каких не уйдёт и слово.
Будет бить и ласкать,
Заставляя мечтать
О хорошем, забытом "улове"...
Хорошо понимать,
Хорошо вспоминать,
Хорошо вспоминать, то, что больно.
Это лечит и учит тебя понимать,
Где есть правда, а где всё фривольно.

----------


## Римма

Хатуль - у него это песня, очень понравилась, еще много есть, и серьезных

----------


## Katrin

Зима. Прекрасная пора для мысли...
Мысли, улетающей как листок.
Ты видишь в небе качующие песни
И думаешь про восток.

А мысли приносят тебя обратно, 
Отняв возможность увидеть рай, 
Тебе, а что тебе остаётся?
Как просто думать в пустую даль.

А думаешь ведь всё равно о прекрасном,
И трепетно жжёшь внутри этот рай.
Ты знаешь, что жизнь твоя в цвете красном
И всё равно возвращаешься в май.

В май, где тепло и уютно для мысли,
Ты обнимаешь её, как дитя.
И думаешь:"Как было близко..."
Взглянув, осознаешь,- что ближе Луна.

----------


## _xEmptinesSx_

не судите строго.. 


Она грустно посмотрит в окно
Печально посмотрит вниз
Жить ей осталось немножко
Она встала на мокрый карниз
Все мысли как ком
Она закрыла глаза
Запутались и нет мыслей о том
Как она любит тебя.
По щеке течёт слеза
Руки сжались в кулак
Ещё минута и она сделает шаг
Она ждёт хотя бы знак.
Какой красивый закат
Может быть это знак?
Сжались руки в кулак
И она сделала шаг.
Полёт будто на крыльях птицы
Только вниз
Удар отдался сердце как спицей
Я помню мокрый карниз....

----------


## _xEmptinesSx_

До сих пор твои глаза
До сир пор твоя ухмылка
Вспоминаю то.. как из меня
Ты Сделал классную подстилку.

Я нажимаю на стереть, но что в ответ
Система не работает, простите
Я с болью на душе смотрела на рассвет
Без боли мне никак, извините.

Я помню те часы мучения боли
Я помню всё
Я помню сколько было крови
Больше ничего.

А дальше жизнь пошла как ад
Я горела в каждом невезении
А ты был сволочь очень рад
Что не являлось утешением.

А ещё я помню сон
Как тебя в тюрьме еб@Jlи
Твой жалостный крик и стон
Они всё знали.

А я живу и режу вены
Плачу по часам
Я вспоминаю те моменты
Как жестоко ты меня еб@Jl

----------


## _xEmptinesSx_

В душе творится бардак
В душе какая то тьма
Душа словно в доме чердак
Так же темна и одна....

Птица так же как я
Улетает в небо
Я так люблю тебя
Почему ты мне не веришь?

Я так хочу полететь
Встать на мокрый карниз
Я так хочу умереть
И полететь вниз

Ты не слышишь как я
Плачу по ночам
Я так люблю тебя
И навсегда твоя.

Я провожу в ночи
Лезвием по венам
Я слышу как часы
Бьют ударом по стенам

Немножко больно
Но скоро всё пройдёт
Вода мрачнеет моей кровью
И свет сейчас уйдёт

Я смотрю на вас с высока
Вы так глупы
Ещё я смотрю на тебя
Детка, только не реви...

----------


## Freezer2007

Ты словно нежный розы лепесток,
Ты сердца жар, снимая - помогаешь.
Твои глаза, как голубой поток,
В них света блики. Словно утопаешь.

Тебе я слово, не подумав дал,
Прости меня, но я его нарушу.
Прелесна песня, стоя плачет зал,
За твоё счастье, я отдал бы душу.

Но в мире этом, нет цены для чуств.
И дёшевы как грязь, любовь и дружба.
Толпа фанатов призрачных искуств,
Прости меня, но здесь ты безоружна.

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Agains

Весь этот мир построен на лжи
Все люди вокруг как безликие тени
Нету здесь места для чистой любви
Только осколки и мостов сплетенья
Чёрные птици клюющие сердце
Вечная осень поселилась во мне
лишь боли и скорби квинсестенция
Тени и мрак в кричащей душе 

Как будто из мозга вырвали сознанье
Как будто в мире стёрли все цвета
Встречаю лишь стену непониманья
Только холод и слепые глаза
Разбитым стеклом царапая руки
Хочу заглушить душевную боль
Но только лишь твои нежные губы
Единицу ненависти превратят в ноль

Уже слишком поздно
Оставаться одному
Меня окружили все эти люди
Чтобы начать игру
Вся моя ненависть
Вырветься криком
Я устал от пустоты
Я сотру всё одним мигом
И расставлю все точки над и

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Красиво... Чусивую себя полной бездарностью... У меня никогда не получалось создать что-то подобное

----------


## Katrin

А ты попробуй. Стихи сами ложатся на бумагу.

----------


## Freezer2007

или на монитор :wink:

----------


## _xEmptinesSx_

В твоих глазах пустота
Слёзы просто  вода
Ты не слышишь меня,я кричу
Ты не слышишь... к тебе так хочу

Люблю я только тебя
Слышишь? На веки твоя
Оборви мои крылья, забери моё сердце
Мне уже всё равно.. в этом мире нам тесно

Может я вскрою вены?
И забуду про проблемы
Посмотрю на вас сверху смеясь
Вы глупы.. этой дурью маясь....

----------


## Freezer2007

Как я хочу сказать тебе:-"люблю",
Но ты не хочешь слышать моих слов.
Каждую ночь, во сне, тебя молю,
Но между нами вырыт дружбы ров.

Ты другом чтишь меня, но почему?
Ведь я тебя богиней привознёс.
Теперь ты хочешь, и звонишь ему.
А я сижу, один, как старый пёс.

Теперь и в дружбе я не вижу прок,
Ведь одинок, когда мне очень больно.
Я получил от жизни злой урок,
И понимаю, что с меня - довольно!

----------


## Freezer2007

Прекрасен свет луны, в ночном тумане,
Уносит вдаль, звёзд, голубой поток.
Лишь только блики, видно на лимане,
И грудь наполнит воздуха глоток.

Ты взгляд уставший, уронив на берег,
Пойдёшь вперёд, во влагу пред собой.
Тебе не нужно, ни любви, ни денег,
Идя вперёд, ты обретёшь покой.

Вода откроет сердце, смоет боль,
И ты поймёшь, зачем пришла на Землю.
А на язык, попав, растает соль,
И пропадёшь ты, обратившись тенью.

*Лиман возьмёт тебя, к себе, на мягкий ил,
И не найдут, те кто тебя простил.*

P.S. как думаете выделенные строчки нужны, или без них лучше?

----------


## _xEmptinesSx_

Ты покинул меня
Моё сердце мою душу
Всё равно я твоя
Ты слушай меня слушай.

Помню я твои глаза
И голос погребённый
Навсегда твоя.. твоя
Ты мною умертвённый

Зачем покинул ты меня?
Зачем не подождал?
Ты знал что я люблю тебя
ТЫ ЗНАЛ ТЫ ЗНАЛ ТЫ ЗНАЛ!!!!

И по щеке бежит слеза
Такая хрупкая...
Слёзы... дождь.. одна вода...
Я так соскучилась...

----------


## *He-8AD'a

Я в дурке (стих)
Я в дурке, все сошли с ума
Одной бумагой жопу вытирают
Из-за другой убить готовы
Все знают правду, но вкушают ложь
Никто не хочет осложнений - 
Все мирно помереть хотят…
Так сдохни ж, быдло, и исчезни
Вслед за дерьмом своим отправься
Ведь ты не стоишь ничего
Пустое Человечье Чучело!…
Лжецы, трусливые бараны, в душе
Желающие крови, зрелищ, рая (в
Котором можно будет ВСЕ(!!!))
О, недалекие! Вам дай свободу
Вы ж подавитесь!…
?!?КАК Я СЮДА ПОПАЛ?!?………

автор не я, а стих великолепный. оцените.

----------


## Lelarna

_Алый снег

Снег, разукрашенный каплями крови,
Тает под бархатом черных одежд
Я умерла, я не чувствую боли,
Я умерла, меня больше нет…

Птицы кружатся над телом холодным,
Снег укрывает безжизненный труп…
Жизнь завершилась утром морозным,
Тихим «Прости», сорвавшемся с губ…

Я умерла, я не чувствую боли,
Я умерла, я не слышу ваш стон…
Не помогу ничем я вам боле,
Больше никто не нарушит мой сон…

Скоро простятся со мною родные,
Позже придут на могилу мою,
А уже завтра умрут и другие,
Миру отдавшие душу свою…

Буду ли вечно страдать я, сгорая
Или же буду парить над Землей,
Я не забуду, как умирая
Я, наконец, обрела свой покой…_

----------


## Lelarna

_ ***
Простите меня за капризы, за слабость,
Простите меня за правду и ложь,
Простите за грусть и простите за радость,
За то, что когда-то взялась я за нож…

Простите за боль, что я вам причинила,
Простите за детскую глупость мою…
Простите меня, те, кого не любила!
Простите меня, те, кого я люблю…


              ***
Простите и прощайте!
Увидимся ли вновь?
Меня не вспоминайте,
Не будоражьте кровь…
Прошу, оставьте речи
Вы для других времен,
Поставив молча свечи,
Уйдите с похорон…
Уйдите и забудьте
О том, что было тут,
Что девственное тело 
Я превратила в труп.
Себя вы не вините,
Ведь вы здесь не причем
Сама я так хотела,
И сознаюсь во всем.


Потеря

Ты ушла в Другой Мир так внезапно,
Не сказав нам ни слова, ушла.
Ты покинула нас безвозвратно
И быть может, покой там нашла…

Каждый день ты для нас просыпалась,
Засыпала опять же для нас,
А теперь ты с нами рассталась,
Не увидим твоих больше глаз…_

----------


## PhrosiUM

Одиночество…
Заливает глаза краска боли и смерти,
Не могу, не хочу… Да кому это важно?
Уходите быстрей, не нужны мне, поверьте
Ваши лживые лица, обманувшись однажды…
Мне уже никуда. Дверь открыть не могу я…
Прислонившись щекой о холодную стену
Всю счастливую жизнь однозначно минуя
Буду ласково гладить в руках измену…
На краю, у небес, гордо руки расправив
Оглянусь на судьбу, улыбнусь и срываюсь
От себя этот правильный мир избавив
Будет легче обоим, здесь я только мешаюсь…
Мы в расчете теперь, добрый мир, я свободна…
Никого не виню, все сама оттолкнула
Можешь жизнь отдавать, забирать…Как угодно
В одиночестве я навсегда  утонула…
Мой Последний рассвет, хмурым небом растает
Благодарна за все вам родные, простите.
За спиной ничего больше, дрожь нарастает
Я на свет полечу, вы со мной не летите…

***

Смертельный укус в сердце,
Смотреть на себя больно…
Внутри разорвались шрамы, 
Не надо жалеть, довольно.
Я больше тебе не сдамся
Умру, но останусь дикой
Я лучше судьбе поддамся
Одна… И с безумным криком
Я буду сидеть над морем
Вдыхая свободный ветер
Пытаться изгнать горе
Стеклом стану душу метить
Петь песни родной музы
Она меня не прогонит
А там я для всех обуза
Любовь я сожму в ладонях
Сложу на горящую землю
Взорвется она скоро…
А я лишь себе внемлю…
А пепел ее укрою…

***

Теперь одна, теперь я ангел боли
И нет печальнее на свете глаз
Увы, но нет у сердца воли
Чтоб ветреный убить экстаз
Теперь один, теперь ты ангел мести
Не тем, кто нами был распят
А тем, кого любили вместе
Пусть, что не правы говорят
Есть две дороги, два пути:
Тебе свернуть, а мне в начало
В начале бы тебя найти
Что б крепче нас судьба связала…

----------


## Lelarna

_Одиночеству

Одиночество, друг мой единственный,
Ты спасаешь меня от обид,
Так спаси ты меня и от истины,
Что в себе моя сущность таит.
Ты спаси мое тело от разума,
Научи на земле дальше жить,
Расскажи мне о том, что не сказано,
Помоги о ненужном забыть.
_

----------


## Katrin

Я хотела подарить тебе себя,
Но ты не понял моего огня.
Я старалась показать тебе себя,
Но ты не увидел во мне меня.
Когда я уходила- ты кричал,
Твой крик во мне бился,
Как волны о причал.
Но я не обернулась и ушла, 
Оставив позади тебя и потухавшие слова.
Мне было жаль себя - обидно за тебя,
Что все слова остались лишь словами.
Хотелось к сердцу мне тебя прижать
И целовать руками.
Пойми, хотелось мне верить,
Что ты понимаешь,
Что веришь в меня и в любовь не играешь,
А вышло всё не так...
Пойми, ты мне не враг,
Но и не друг уже, ты понимаешь.
Остался в пустоте осколком мрак,
И думаешь:"С чего?" - плечами пожимаешь...
Скажу тебе, что я на самом деле птица, 
А птица, знаешь, крыльями живёт.
Ты не давал мне вдоволь насладиться
И ощутить безумствия полёт.
И я ушла; теперь
Прошу тебя не стоит
Губами измерять мой длительный полёт.
Ты просто знай, что сердце волком воет
И в твою честь последний раз поёт...

----------


## Betta

не у мею я писать стихи, но один выложу...

Скала. Обрыв, и море.
Небо. Облако, и свет.
Любовь. Предательство, и горе.
Незнаю, да и нет.
Ответ - вопрос,разочарованье.
Слезы, щеки и глаза.
Шаг.Полет, и понимание.
Обрыв, и море, и скала.

----------


## нетуменяника

Вот что интересно: мою тему со стихами удалили, а другие авторские топики существуют себе спокойно и давно уже. Мол, пиши в общий раздел. А хрен ли я буду в ОБЩИЙ пИсать? Мне свой личный подавай и никак иначе. Все. Значит моих стихов тут больше не будет.

----------


## Litta

Моя душа устала умирать. 
Устала возвращаться к старой боли. 
Устала разрываться от неволи. 
Но не устала тебя звать… 

Моя душа устала вспоминать. 
Устала собираться воедино, 
Чтобы потом одним ударом в спину 
Свое единство потерять. 

Моя душа устала, слышишь? 
Я не могу больше, пойми. 
Ты можешь, я прошу, верни 
Меня, покуда тело дышит. 

За что? Я не могу понять. 
Как много в сердце ран осталось. 
Как много счастья потерялось…. 
Моя душа устала умирать….

----------


## Litta

дали задание перенести стихи сюда. кто уже читал - извиняюсь :Smile: 

Не замечая касания ветра, 
Ты пробегаешь, желанная где-то. 
Но в завершении трудного дня 
Почувствуй меня, посмотри на меня. 

Все это, может быть, ясно и просто: 
Мы разминулись на том перекрестке. 
За встречу судьбу не кляня, 
Послушай меня, позабудь про меня. 

Жизнь обрывается необратимо. 
Я растворяюсь – ты бежишь мимо. 
В прошлое взглядом своим не маня, 
Прости же меня! Отпусти же меня!

----------


## Litta

Не спрашивай меня, что это значит. 
О чем глупец молчит, о том и плачет. 
И если я тебе теперь чужая, 
То где Любовь, помилуй Бог, не знаю. 

Не спрашивай меня, как между делом 
Я перестала быть единым целым, 
Как собираюсь подобрать и склеить, 
Шутить, играть, самой себе не верить. 

Не спрашивай меня – что в этом проку? 
Бьют по щеке – подставь другую щеку. 
И как мне больно без тебя – сказать не смею, 
Но врать – как всем – тебе я не умею. 

Не спрашивай меня. Я не отвечу. 
Печально улыбнусь тебе навстречу. 
Все это зря. Не подберешь – не бросишь? 
И ты ведь все равно меня не спросишь….

----------


## Litta

Я снова меняю заплатки на пальцах 
Я все понимаю – не нужно стесняться 
Всегда под рукою тот, кто осудит 
Я знаю наверно, что счастья не будет. 

Пойдем, попоем, помолчим, посмеемся, 
Полюбим друг друга, потом разойдемся 
Ты скажешь, что все это было ошибкой. 
Я тихо заплачу, и ты не услышишь. 

Ты скажешь, что всем без меня будет лучше 
Что каждый свое тогда счастье получит 
Что я не нужна и со мной только хуже 
Что я человек, который не нужен. 

Я верю тебе, я ломаю преграды 
Коль сердце разбито – не просят пощады. 
Глотаю таблетки, секунды считаю 
И искренне верю, что умираю. 

А утром опять открываю глаза 
На щеку невольно сползает слеза 
Мне нужно всего лишь сломать этот страх 
Мы встретимся позже на небесах. 

Рисую улыбку, ведь это прощанье 
Никто не сдержал своего обещанья 
Ты тоже, и смотришь, меня ненавидя 
Что ж, хорошо, что никто не увидит. 

Я сделаю шаг по мосту голубому 
Мне бы хотелось суметь по-другому 
Но ваш высший суд никогда не обманет. 
Уходят. Уходишь. Меня вдруг не станет.

----------


## Freezer2007

Звезда ушедшая в туман,
тебя я буду помнить вечно.
Весь этот мир - сплошной обман,
и царство скуки - бесконечно.

Покинуть тьму, идти вперёд,
туда, где горы, жизни пики,
Туда, где чуства топят лёд,
где звери -  первозданно дики.

Туда, где всё - прекрасный сон,
где нет ни боли, ни страданий,
Туда, где Жизнь создала трон,
Трон, исполняющий желанья.

----------


## sliver

и разве

и разве я здесь виноват
и что я тут могу поделать
но люди подвигов хотят
и только им они поверят

и разве кто-то будет рад
что принесу себя я в жертву
но вот все встали и молчат:
я должен сунуть шею в петлю

и разве смерть искупит боль
наркоз ли станет избавленьем
и справедлив ли приговор
зовущий к злому преступленью

и разве я смогу узнать
того кто выйдет из могилы
готовый мстить и убивать
за то что и его убили

и разве правильно менять
кисть – на топор, на краски – кровь 
и за бесценок отдавать
свою мечту, очаг и кров

и разве перелётных стай
крик не зовёт вернуться в небо?...
остро на меч глядит самурай
весь запорошен снегом

----------


## Агата

*Freezer2007*, как всегда - классно....
почему то больше всего нра строчка "где звери - первозданно дики"

*sliver*

классный стих... такой.. какойто.. весь с вопросами, на которые не нужны ответы... а про самурая.. эх, и почему мы не самураи?

----------


## sliver

*Агата*  :Big Grin:  
мы скорее камикадзе...

Не всё в этой теме успел прочесть, но из того, что успел, многое понравилось.

----------


## smileboy

Переношу в связи с просьбой свои стихи сюда. За понимание спасибо.

*Поздно…*
_Посвящается Анциферовой Виктории aka Поbeda_

Хочешь я, сделаю лучше,
Хочешь я, сделаю больше,
Только оставь свою душу
Только останься на дольше!
Встань и вытри слезы
Встань, боли уже не будет
Смирись, сожги все грезы
Мы уйдем, и мир забудет

Я сделаю шаг
Посмотри, как верить в чудо
Я сделаю шаг
Скажу прости и не забуду
Я сделаю шаг
Пройди по лезвию бритвы
Я сделаю
Смотри на свет!!! Теперь мы квиты.

Солнца свет, не нужен
Мы ушли нас двое
Мир без нас, простужен
Осталась только капля крови
Только небо и ветер
Застыла пуля у виска
Я тебе не ответил
Ты слышишь голос, она уже близка…

Я сделаю шаг
Скажи, как было нужно
Я сделаю шаг
Уже не будет хуже
Я сделаю шаг
Оставлю за собою след
Я сделаю шаг
В твоих глазах кроваво красный снег...

* * *
*Необратимость*

ОНА ушла, сказав, прости,
Часы пробили ровно полночь,
Мне больше не куда идти,
И нечем пустоту заполнить.

ОНА уйдёт, а ТЫ не плачь,
Будь сильным, всё пройдёт когда-то,
Любовь убей свою и спрячь,
Не вспоминай он ней, не надо.

ОНА Поbеdа! Не твоя!
ОНА Поbеdа над собою,
ТЫ проиграл, игра так зла,
И ей никак не быть с тобою

ОНА ничья! ОНА для всех!
ОНА останется такой,
А ТЫ уйдёшь, уйдешь как все!
С глазами полными росой.

И не осталось больше сил,
Бороться с чувством столь жестоким,
Мир слишком стал невыносим,
И смысл жизни кажется далёким.

Но всё закончится  теперь,
Потухнет солнца луч, и я сгорю,
Ведь в мире не бывает без потерь!?
Прости меня  за то, что я тебя люблю…

Люблю!

* * *
*В* новь свет луны, надежды, веры и свободы
*И* ночь с ТОБОЙ, и кровь и снег
*К* асается ТЕБЯ, сводя на горизонте неба своды
*Т* епло храня твоих уставших век
*О* дин ТВОЙ шаг, один ТВОЙ взгляд которым я пленён
*Р* уками согревая весь мой мир наполненный любовью
*И* ТЫ живешь, благословляя ход времён
*Я* БУДУ ЖИТЬ, но только лишь ТОБОЮ...

----------


## Freezer2007

Я умру за тебя, 
Я погибну с тобой,
Не вини, я любя,
Я совсем не герой.

Заколочена грусть,
В серце ржавым гвоздём.
Я дурак, ну и пусть,
Я иду под дождём.

На душе - пустота,
Строки рэпа в ушах,
Я надеюсь ты та,
Но боюсь сделать шаг.

----------


## Betta

Ночь.Темно и тихо
Сверху бездна звезд
А вокруг все пусто
Ты не так то прост
Ты-сейчас загадка
Втемноте ночной,
Утром я узнаю,
Кто же ты такой.
Сейчас я наслаждаюсь
Временем в руках
Вечность...улыбаюсь,
Слезы на глазах.
Вот я вижу солнце
А тебя все нет
Я пойму,что утро
Вовсе не ответ.
Ночью ты был тайной
А сейчас лишь тень,
Но свежи воспоминанья 
О тебе, поверь.
Я теперь не знаю
Явь или мечта?
Но все равно мечтаю
утром у окна.

----------


## Агата

*Freezer2007*,*smileboy*... просто слов нет... я уж лучше помолчу...

----------


## smileboy

Живешь с заботой о любви,
Благославляя ход времен.
Считаешь звезды,но увы
На небе лишь судьбы закон.

И может быть потухнет страх,
И путь начнешь с других дорог,
Ты смотришь в мир совсем не так,
Ты знаешь мир с других сторон.

И странствуя,забудешь то,
Что раньше болью было.
И будет очень нелегко,
Но ты же к этому привыкла?!!

А может быть не сможешь ты
Начать судьбу иную...
А может быть захочешь ты
Забыть себя...другую...

И не виня,весь этот мир
Уйдешь о смерти не жалея
Ты будешь счастлива...иди...
Ведь там есть жизнь...

_поверю._

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Нарисуй мне глаза, я хочу видеть синее небо…
Я хочу видеть солнце – слепящий оранжевый круг...
Нарисуй мне глаза, это будет над мраком победой,
Я устал жить во тьме, когда краски играют вокруг…
Нарисуй мне глаза, и я буду любить то, что вижу,
Я готов свои руки и ноги за это отдать…
Если слышишь меня, то прошу, подойди ко мне ближе, 
Нарисуй мне глаза, я слепым не хочу умирать…

Ты дала мне глаза, почему все вокруг стало серым?
Почему в небе дым, а под небом царит пустота?
Неужели обманом была моя страстная вера?
Где та радость, что ждал я увидеть средь мира холста?
Неужели напрасно я годы провел в ожиданьи?
Я реву в небеса, словно раненый яростный зверь…
Чем я мог заслужить это страшное лжи наказанье?
Ты дала мне глаза… так зашей их навеки теперь...
Вот такой стишок...

----------


## Lelarna

_+Кира Каин+, здорово... 
Редко можно встретить стихи с интересной темой... Вот этот один из них. Молодец._

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Lelarna, спасибо,рад что кому то нравятся мои стихи...

----------


## Агата

*+Кира Каин+*



> рад что кому то нравятся мои стихи...


 и еще и рассказы=)
рада что на форуме стало еще одним талантливым человеком больше+)))
классный стих

для тех, кто еще как бы не знает:
тема"в пустоте спасенье?(черные облака)" тепрь тема для рассказов всех форумчан - то есть все активно закидываем туда свои творения. попозже, когда я сооброжу, тема переменуется в "наши рассказы"  :Big Grin:

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Вот еще стишок... Один из любимых...
<<Психорай>>
Больничный свет погаснет на заре

И станет боль опять началом дня,

Где все, как снег бело и в сентябре;

Где стены мягкие, как рыхлая земля...

Там люди – ангелы, беззвучные, как сон

В одеждах белых ходят день и ночь.

Там живы Сталин и Наполеон,

Там все хотят во всем тебе помочь...

Там рукава завязаны назад,

Чтоб ты не смог поранить сам себя;

Там говорят, что мир с наружи– ад,

А в этом месте все живут любя...

Никто не станет рушить твой покой,

И тишина лелеять будет слух...

Здесь, если что присмотрят за тобой

С двух до восьми, и вновь с восьми до двух...

Здесь я всегда доволен всем и рад,

Здесь хорошо относятся ко мне;

Я знаю, это место- райский сад,

Только зачем решетки на окне?...

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Вот еще стишок... Один из любимых...
<<Психорай>>
Больничный свет погаснет на заре

И станет боль опять началом дня,

Где все, как снег бело и в сентябре;

Где стены мягкие, как рыхлая земля...

Там люди – ангелы, беззвучные, как сон

В одеждах белых ходят день и ночь.

Там живы Сталин и Наполеон,

Там все хотят во всем тебе помочь...

Там рукава завязаны назад,

Чтоб ты не смог поранить сам себя;

Там говорят, что мир с наружи– ад,

А в этом месте все живут любя...

Никто не станет рушить твой покой,

И тишина лелеять будет слух...

Здесь, если что присмотрят за тобой

С двух до восьми, и вновь с восьми до двух...

Здесь я всегда доволен всем и рад,

Здесь хорошо относятся ко мне;

Я знаю, это место- райский сад,

Только зачем решетки на окне?...

----------


## Агата

*+Кира Каин+*, блин! мне нра!  :Big Grin:  честно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

мой ангел в крови захлебнулся
                                     из вен.
крик души, тихим эхом, оттолкнулся
                                     от стен.
я молчал, слыша мысли, я спал
                                     как мертвец.
я вбежал, тёмный зал, я упал,
                                     тёмный жрец.
я молил, тени лиц, боль и смех
                                     серце-лёд.
я погиб, испарился, принял грех,
                                     проклял род.

___________________________________________
только что зделал, первый подобного типа

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Вот еще один из старых...
Правда ритм своеобразный, но мож кому понравится...
<<Матери матерей>>

Мы поколение слабых детей,
Поколение тех, кто не носит идей;
Матерьми мы воспитаны были своих матерей...
Мы не знали свободы, она нам не друг, 
Мы не видели рая, а ад был вокруг;
Мы кормились из чьих-то чужих, незнакомых нам рук...
Наши слезы не бились дождями в окно,
И мы знали, что свыше уже решено,
Как нам жить, умирать и в какое шагать нам окно...
И теперь перед смертью мы ищем людей,
Что возьмутся воспитывать наших детей;
Но погибли уж матери, бросивших нас матерей...

----------


## Freezer2007

Раскатами грома, воздух проник,
Свинцовые грозы, серца прорезают,
Они шли вперёд, но куда? - там тупик!
Один за одним, их тела - исчезают.

Они не желали,со смертью встречатся,
Но долг не предали, их честь - нерушима.
Они не боялись, с родными растатся,
Бежали вперёд, через стены из дыма.

Они уходили, из жизни - во сны,
Симфонией боя отпеты, навеки.
Они были дети - забытой войны,
И в память о них, из слёз текут реки.

----------


## sliver

*+Кира Каин+* про палату супер.



ТЕНДЕРНИСС

Крикну я,
Ты эхом тихим,
Эхом долгим
Отзовись.


Я усну,
Ты сном далеким,
Сном чудесным
Мне приснись.


Я взгрустну,
Слезою, тая,
По щеке
Ты прокатись.


Я умру.
Ты, отпуская,
На прощанье
Улыбнись.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Давно ничего не писала...вот...захотелось...



Весенний дождь (Весна)

Износила, в клочки изорвала
Свою белую шубу зима.
Уходя, все клочки разметала
По углам – закоулкам сама.
И земле захотелось умыться,
Клочья зимнего сна смыть с лица,
Под весенним дождем освежиться,
Чтоб проснуться уже до конца.
Дождь обрушился задорный, босоногий,
Бьет по крышам с утренней зари,
В реки превращает все дороги,
Мутные пускает пузыри.
Хлещет дождь по тонким голым веткам,
Гроздьями висит на жестких почках
Где, как запеленутые детки,
Спят до срока клейкие листочки.
А потом, после такого душа,
Полотенцами своих лучей
Землю солнце бережно обсушит, 
Словно мать искупанных детей.
Солнцу улыбнется вся природа,
Жаждой обновления полна.
Как прекрасно это время года,
Названное коротко – Весна!

----------


## Freezer2007

*Светлый Ангел*

_______________________________
а вот моё тВАРЕНИЕ))
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Ангелы смерти кружат надо мной,
Они не желают дать мне покой.
Их песня, несёт в душу страх, волчий вой,
Они завязали со мной тихий бой.

Они не стремятся меня убивать,
Их силы направлены душу топтать,
Плевать им на всех: на друзей и на мать,
Они прилетели мечты забирать.

Играет со мной адский - ангельский рой,
Не замечая что я призрак немой.
Я помню тот день, тот момент роковой,
Когда я поклялся что буду живой.

Тогда я не думал, что смог бы соврать,
Но клятвы свои не привык нарушать,
И пусть теперь звери сбиваются в рать,
Мне нужно всем тварям долги передать!
[/img]

----------


## Foxy*

а вот мои. 
 :Smile:  
*** 
Судьба? – Игра! 
Мечта? – твоя! 
И сон, не сон, 
Все на Яву. 
Тебя под утро отпущу. 

Любовь? – Твоя! 
Сильней меня. 
Хоть ты лишь сон, 
Тебя молю: 
Не уходи! Не отпущу! 

Игра игрой! 
Закон чужой, 
А ты не мой, 
Молчишь? Немой. 

А ты молчишь, 
И лишь горишь. 
Не знаешь, что сказать, 
Дрожишь. 
Боишься, что не покоришь, 
Ничем, ничем не впечатлишь. 


*** 
Проходит ночь, наступит день, 
Пройдет поток безудержный. 
Чьи-то мысли, чьи-то сны, 
Чьи-то … ничьи они. 
Лишь только зимний листопад, 
Лишь только летний звездопад, 
Сгорают где-то – звездопад. 
В руке скользнула чья-то тень, 
А по земле прошелся день. 
И снова ночь. Остановить, 
Хотя б на миг остановить. 
Чия-то тень опять сверкает, 
Мелькает слабо без судьбы. 
И в полу сумерках зори 
Творит ночное лицедейство. 
Кто он? Злодей? 
А может, вор? 
А может просто так, прохожий? 
Но на кого-то так похожий. 
Возможно, зрения обман. 
Возможно, иней и туман. 
И час сей, он такой погожий, 
Жаль, что к зиме он не пригожий. 


Зима 

Зима – холодная краса. 
Зима – нас жалит черная оса. 

Зима – сковала реки, не беда. 
Зима – разбила чувства навсегда. 

Зима – рисует свои приведенья. 
Зима – забыты наши сновиденья. 

Зима – обняла белым одеялом. 
Зима – своим морозом опьяняла. 

Зима – дыханье лёгкое срывает. 
Зима – чьи-то дневники листает. 

Зима – густые облака. 
Зима – чужие небеса. 

Зима… 
Зима… 
Зима… 


Кошка гуляющая сама по себе 

Кому-то больно понимать, 
А мне легко осознавать, 
И так, как есть все принимать. 
Я – одинокая, 
Я – кошка, 
Сама гуляю по себе, 
Сама блуждаю в черной мгле. 
Кого-то, может, я цепляю, 
Но не надолго, отпускаю. 
Со мною трудно уживаться, 
И не легко со мной расстаться. 
Опять ныряю я в свой мир. 
Я там свободна. Там – мой мир. 
Мне тяжело среди людей, 
Мне тяжело среди друзей. 
И не могу я быть ручною, 
И не хочу я быть чужою. 
Блуждаю так среди людей, 
Теряя цель пропавших дней. 
Как будто свет, как будто тень. 
В свечи мелькнул, сверкнул мой день, 
И, догорая в тишине, 
На ушко крикнет только мне: 
Что лучше быть свободной птицей, 
И жить одной среди людей; 
Законом мира не кориться, 
Не забывать своих идей. 


*** 
Скажите, почему мороз? 
Скажите, почему без слез? 
Не вздрагивая, не боясь, 
Бросаем в пропасть нашу связь. 

Любовь бросаем в пустоту, 
Разбитую и ничью, 
И жалко на нее смотреть, 
И больно, ее не согреть. 

Скажите, почему весна? 
Скажите, почему одна? 
И уходил ты, не спросил, 
Покинул, больше нету сил. 

Я понимаю, что одна, 
Я виновата лишь сама, 
Хоть оттолкнула, изо льда, 
Но не хотела навсегда. 

Скажите, почему жара? 
Скажите, почему огня? 
Не сберегли мы. Без дождя 
Иссякнут наши берега. 

И океан станет рекою, 
А озеро всего лишь мною. 
И не поняв меня опять, 
Меня же будишь проклинать. 


*** 
Как жаль, что быть я ливнем не могу; 
Как жаль, что быть я ветром не могу; 
Как жаль, что я не солнце и не небо; 
Как жаль, что я не дальняя планета. 
И не могу я быть душой вселенной, 
Чтобы манить всех тайнами. Неверной, 
Неверной же была моя судьба, 
Что так зовет их свысока, 
И убивает вмиг, любя, 
Моменты те, что были дороги когда-то, 
Сбивает чувства все куда-то. 
И остается пустота, 
А в ней дрожит чья-то душа – 
Моя душа, что бьется диким зверем из угла, 
Чтоб от людей сбежать. И навсегда 
Забыть кошмар свой навсегда. 
А на вопросы: почему? 
Я тихо-тихо прошепчу: 
Как жаль, что быть собой… я не хочу… 


*** 
Я тот листок, 
Что оторвался с ветки, 
В надежде выше улететь. 
Я тот ручей, 
Что вырвался из речки, 
В надежде океаном стать. 
И так хотелось мне услышать 
вечность, 
И так хотелось мне потрогать 
нежность, 
И так хотелось… жизни мне 
хотелось. 
Не суждено наверно мне летать, 
Быть может, повезет хоть океаном 
стать. 
А может быть, я стану небом, 
И выпаду на землю белым снегом. 
А может быть, я стану светом, 
И буду освещать планеты. 
А может, лучше быть волной, 
Такой игривой и шальной. 
А может лучше мне исчезнуть, 
В ночи мне тихо так исчезнуть. 
Никто небойсь и не заметит, 
Лишь эхом пустота ответит. 
И может, лучше будит всем, 
И будит меньше им проблем. 
Подумаешь, исчезнет кошка, 
Кричащая в ночь под окошком. 
Спокойствие и тишина, 
Вот только тень теперь одна, 
Вот только день счас без утра. 
Вот только нет в душе огня, 
Лишь только холод и зима. 


*** 
Горячая слеза стекает по щеке, 
А мысли все опали, как листва. 
В груди не бьется, 
Там, где сердце – пустота, 
А я не та. 
И каждый вечер 
Вздыхая плачу в тишине, 
В моей безвинной пустоте. 
И тихи, тихо – 
Город спит. 
А жалость в омуте молчит, 
И я молчу, чтоб не спугнуть, 
Чтоб сон мне чей-то не спугнуть. 
Никто не знал, что я слаба, 
И не узнает никогда. 
Какая странная судьба! 
Вновь вечер, и вновь пустота. 
Наверно, это навсегда. 
Чии-то сны, 
Чии-то мы 
Сплетаемся в одно звено, 
Оно лишь часть, и не одно. 
Есть тысячи таких цепей 
И жалость ты преодолей. 
Никто не знает, что слаба, 
Никто не знает, что одна.

----------


## IncognitO

Никого не вини, ты сам виноват,
Что этот мир превратился вдруг в ад.
Ты можешь попробывать выход найти,
А если не выйдет, просто уйти.

Только подумай о тех кому вред,
Увы нанесёт твой ранний уход.
Если их нет и это всё бред,
Тогда не изменишь такой вот исход.

Глупо жить прошлым,
Посмотри же вперёд.
Всё кажется пошлым?
Настал твой черёд.

Не буду молить, не буду кричать,
Ты сам всё обдумал, ты сам всё принЯл.
Я буду в слезах уже вспоминать,
Как взглядом тебя туда провожал.

Я не поэт, не мастер пера,
Я лишь вплетаю в рифму слова.
Унесут последние крики ветра,
Ничего не исправить, жизнь такова.

))

----------


## Агата

*IncognitO*, так это твой стих? а я уже хотела тебе писать чето типа :"из какой песни слова в подписи?"=) клевые слова=) наверно еще и на музыку их наложил?=)

----------


## IncognitO

*Агата*
Хы, пасиб ))) Не, на музыку не наложил... лабан я в игре на гитаре )) Сначала придумал подпись, потом случайно сюда занесло. Просто иногда пропирает чёнить врифму написать. А поэтами тут и не пахнет )

----------


## Вейяр

*IncognitO*
почему то читая твой стих мне представился китайский мудрец, который наставляет своих учеников
"Не слишком мне подражайте
 Задумйтесь в чем польза сходства такого
 Две половинки дыни
"

----------


## Вейяр

Тра та та
И сколько предстоит понять
В суровых снах пророчеств
Окутав тайну вечный мрак
Скрывает след убожеств
Тому дано предначертать
Пути свершений множеств
Кого все будут обвинять
Продав дух, честь и совесть
Звезд падших, нет, не сосчитать 
На полотне художеств	
Где кровь и слезы, смуты мрак
Тона в руках  ничтожеств
Раскаяться и перестать
Плести раздора сети
Из сердца демонов изгнать
Идти навстречу свету

----------


## IncognitO

*Вейяр* Вах! )

Неоновый свет красивых ветрин,
Закрытые двери, свет в окнах домов.
Идёшь по дороге, ты снова один,
Идёшь средь чужих обыденных снов.

Пройдёт мимо пёс, похож на тебя,
Без смысла бредёт в ночи темноту.
Посмотрит тоскливо, на звёзды глядя,
Не видит он больше их красоту.

И так день за днём и каждую ночь,
Повторяется сцена снова и снова.
Вот только терперь такое не вмочь,
Ведь вовсе не хочется сердцу финала такова 

)))

----------


## артур

горе приходит нежданно, внезапно,
жизнь преподносит жестокий обман,
люди всего лишь печальная драма,
этого мира горький обман,
жизнь это лишь темный сон мракобесья,
мы это изверги мира сего,
страданья и муки будут нам местью,
местью богов за распутье и зло,
мы все погибнем под красной луною,
и в темном туннеле не ждет нас просвет,
счастья не будет, не будет прощенья,
из этого мира извергнет нас бог,
но мы не умрем - наши души бессмертны,
мы будем скитаться по грешной земле,
и мы поглотим этот мир в бесконечность,
ведь мы не как все – мы изгой поднебесной…
   (я впервые пишу один из стихов в интенете...даже никто из друзей их не слышал...пожалуйста сильно не засерайте...)

----------


## Fess

> Ты изначально один, но даже если есть друг
> Он не увидит всех бед на ладонях твоих рук
> Он за тебя не станет смелым, если ты оторопел
> И за тебя сказать не сможет то, что ты сказать хотел
> Он может только помочь, если что-то не так
> Когда глаза твои застелет безысходности мрак
> Когда слезы ровно делят на три части лицо
> И не осталось надежды на себя самого...


 
 Это текст песни Дельфина "Надежда"
 Одна из моих любимых....

----------


## Only_humaN

блин... так давно тут не был... так не хватало ваших стихов... спасибо всем...

----------


## stre10k

хочется верить

ведь так хочется верить кому-то, во что-то,
и так хочется плыть между душ облаков,
но всегда обрывалась дрожащая нота
на каждом из сделанных мною шагов.
как сильно всемогущее чувство любви,
коим только людей наградила природа,
и как страшно стучит в онемевшей груди,
когда вновь о потере вещает погода.
как болезненно снова видеть те сны,
в которых я вновь одинокий бродяга,
как пусты и бесцветны эти сны без любви, 
и как тускла побелка в душевной тюряге.
пусть стрелою в мгновенье взметнется душа,
но ведь каждый рассвет может стать и последним,
как может навечно твое слово "прощай"
стать беззвучною пулей в моем направленье.
и беспечным паденьем с райских высот
столь же стремительно, быстро, упорно,
моя боль наберет еще оборот
и вобьет в меня гвоздь, хоть не первый бесспорно.
но блеском алтарным сияет душа,
когда сердце стучит в униссон с небесами,
и в глазах начинает гореть неспеша
священный огонь с ангелов голосами.


девственность смерти

столько лет пронеслось без чужого тепла,
только угли средь серого тусклого тла,
беспощадно и резко меняли лицо
замыкая недели в немое кольцо.
слезы капали ртутью из пропастей глаз,
стирая без того пустое сейчас,
без намека на свет догорали огни -
немеющих будней бесстыжие дни.
за рекою костер, и из прошлого ввысь,
все ниже и ниже мысли неслись,
девственность смерти пытаясь порвать
впиваюсь зубами - меня не догнать.
моя ненависть правит моим же парадом,
оттолкнувши все то, что теперь со мной рядом,
а на выставке проданных дьяволу чувств
моя боль затмевает величье искусств.
и в стае дворовых бесстыдных волков
под ливень проклятий всевышних богов
изнывая от боли под звук килогерцев
на мокром асфальте лежит мое сердце.

----------


## stre10k

из ада

не будет завтра, не было вчера,
прошиты дни как черной нитью болью,
как след от красного чернильного пера,
от бритвы след моею теплой кровью.
мерещится ли мне рассвет,
или закат я вижу снова,
сквозь дым от сотни сигарет
не видно солнца никакого.
лишь серый сумрак, капельки росы,
лишь ужас в полузакрытом глазе,
и раны затянувшейся весны
на бледной коже в темно-красных стразах.
от вспаханной дождями мягкой почвы
разит смиреньем скрипов облаков
всю жизнь свою я прожил словно ночью,
всю ночь провел в обличье мотыльков.
как хочется взрывать пустоты криком, 
спускать лавины с гор из одиноких чувств,
но глаз останется во тьме полузакрытым,
и нет лавин - источник боли пуст.
разносит ветер письма без ответа,
их стоит жечь и согревать людей,
не нужно звать карету мне, карету,
пешком во тьме и одиночестве теплей.
холодный пот струею вдоль виска,
и приоткрыт мой рот в беззвучном стоне ада,
как много в волосах моих песка,
как мало мне от жизни стало надо.
пусть станет же последним в этот раз
из ада будто присланный по почте
закатный предрассветный час,
последний час безумно страшной ночи...

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Не найдено ни совести,
Ни чести, ни любви...
Нам жизнь не строки повести,
Нам смерть не пуп земли...
Когда стреляли старыми
По новым у стены
Мы шли вперед с фанфарами
К рождению войны...
Еще недорожденные
Мы знали вкус земли
Еще недоубитые
Мы смерть превозмогли
Мы в поисках сочувствия
Нашли чужие лбы
При совести отсутствии
Могила нам- столбы
Not found, мы не найдены,
Пусть кто-то и искал
Крест- палка с перекладиной,
Текст: "Без вести пропал"...

----------


## Freezer2007

Домой! Прийдите призраки и тени,
Достаточно ютится по углам.
Все те, пред кем, судьба воздвигла стены,
Все те, кто ненавидит шум и гам.

Востаньте! Духи пыльной паутины,
Ведь через год вновь скрещены пути.
Теперь тебе помогут из рутины,
Дорогу в жизнь, иль к смерти путь, найти.

Услыште! Те, кто одной крови с нами,
И вознеся бокал за тех друзей -
Кто сидя за небесными столами,
Из сводов предков смотрит на мир сей.

Выпьем до дна, отпустим с миром тех:
Кто будучи живым, страдал за каждый грех.
Кто, оступился, не прошёл свой путь.
Прости друзей, прости, но не забудь.

----------


## Римма

Давно я здесь не была...
*оглядываясь*
что у нас новенького?)))

----------


## Римма

ЧУЖИЕ ХОРОШИЕ НА МОЙ ВКУС СТИХИ С ССЫЛКАМИ:

АВТОР: ВИВИАНА

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/05/08/4120

Разожги эту ночь и сгори в ней дотла,
Чтобы даже весна тебя не сберегла.
Я хочу быть сильней, чем желание жить.
Разбуди меня здесь.

- Ворожи, ворожи.

Преврати мою кровь в электрический ток.
Поцелуй между строк, словно пуля в висок.
Не сломаться внутри. Не сорваться на крик.
Расстреляй мои сны.

- Говори, говори.

От себя не спасти, не избавить от слез.
То ли это любовь, то ли это всерьез.
Разорви мою ночь, как стихи, на слова
И меня вместе с ней...

- Убивай, убивай.

С головой в листопад, в колдовство с головой.
Я сегодня с тобой, значит, буду живой.
Острый смех тетивой в ломких пальцах дрожит.
Разбивай мою жизнь.

- Ворожи, ворожи.

----------


## Римма

Вивиана

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/01/19/593



Вены мостов. Капилляры дорог.
Взорванный город стынет у ног.
Линии жизни отсечены.

отдан-приказ-о-начале-войны

Черное солнце. Слепые глаза.
Хочется плакать, но плакать нельзя.
Выключить свет, оборвать провода.

все-мы-уйдем-не-оставив-следа

Кровью и болью! Огнем и мечом!
Нет нам спасения, мир обречен!
Важно ли, кто и на чьей стороне?

все-мы-сгорим-в-перекрестном-огне

Это искусство - уметь умирать.
В плен не сдаваться и пленных не брать.
Вечный полет по чужой полосе.

в-этом-сражении-все-против-всех

Кто мы, распятые в этом снегу?
Хочется вспомнить, но я не могу.
Время затишья вот-вот истечет.

я-начинаю-обратный-отсчет

Шаг до границы. Последний порог.
Взорванный город. Случайный ожог.
Отдан приказ не вернуться назад.

так-начинается-полураспад

так-завершается-самораспад

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ВЕРА ПОЛОЗКОВА

как они говорят, мама, как они воздевают бровки,
бабочки-однодневки, такие, ангелы-полукровки,
кожа сладкие сливки,
вдоль каждой шеи татуировки,
пузырьки поднимаются по загривку, как в газировке,
отключают сознание при передозировке,
это при моей-то железной выправке, мама,
дьявольской тренировке

мама, как они смотрят поверх тебя, если им не друг ты,
мама, как они улыбаются леденяще, когда им враг ты;
диетические питательные продукты
натуральные человеческие экстракты
полые объекты, мама, скуластые злые фрукты,
бесполезные говорящие
артефакты

как они одеты, мама, как им все вещи великоваты
самые скелеты
у них тончайшей ручной работы
терракотовые солдаты, мама,
воинственные пустоты,
белокурые роботы, мама, голые мегаватты,
как заставишь себя любить настоящих, что ты,
когда рядом такие вкусные
суррогаты

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ЕВГЕНИЙ ЕВТУШЕНКО

Девочка на шаре
(волшебное стихотворение)

Мне снится — я тебя уже любил.
Мне снится — я тебя уже убил.

Но ты воскресла в облике ином,
как девочка на шарике земном
в изгибисто наивной простоте
у раннего Пикассо на холсте.
и попросила, ребрами моля:
«Люби меня!», как: «Не столкни меня!»

Я тот усталый взрослый акробат,
от мускулов бессмысленных горбат,
который знает, что советы — ложь,
что рано или поздно упадешь.

Сказать мне страшно: «Я тебя люблю»,
как будто выдать: «Я тебя убью».

Ведь в глубине прозрачного лица
Я вижу лица, лица без конца,
которые когда-то наповал
или не сразу — пыткой — убивал.

Ты от баланса страшного бела:
«Я знаю все. Я многими была.
Я знаю — ты меня уже любил.
Я знаю — ты меня уже убил.
Но шар земной не поверну я вспять:
люби опять, потом убей опять».

Девчонка ты. Останови свой шар.
Я убивать устал. Я слишком стар.

Но шар земной ножонками гоня,
ты падаешь с него: «Люби меня».
И лишь внутри — таких похожих — глаз:
«Не убивай меня на этот раз!»

1967 год

----------


## Римма

АВТОР:  ARIES


Копоть пепелищ… Жалкая картина.
Не всегда, увы, выход – середина.
Ветер перемен стяг вражды полощет…
Закатить скандал – что быть может проще? –
Если на душе хмуро и тоскливо.
Но земля таких носит терпеливо.
Все пред ней равны, да не меж собою.
Хрупких два крыла ты пятнаешь кровью
За свою бескрылость – тучность по природе.
На хмельной воде и чаинка бродит!
Желчность – не порок, жизненное кредо:
Мелочный цирроз всем известных клеток.
Пройденный этап! Дальняя дорога…
Зарастёт тропа к твоему порогу,
Порастёт быльём. Прошлому печали!
Заживут мои раны за плечами.


7.10.00 г.

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ЯНКА ДЯГИЛЕВА

Порой умирают боги — и права нет больше верить
Порой заметает дороги. Крестом забивают двери
И сохнут ключи в пустыне, а взрыв сотрясает сушу,
Когда умирает богиня, когда оставляет души
Огонь пожирает стены, и храмы становятся прахом
И движутся манекены, не ведая больше страха
Шагают полки по иконам бессмысленным ровным клином
Теперь больше верят погонам и ампулам с героином
Терновый венец завянет, всяк будет себе хозяин
Фольклором народным станет убивший Авеля Каин
Погаснет огонь в лампадках, умолкнут священные гимны
Не будет ни рая, ни ада, когда наши боги погибнут
Так иди и твори, что надо, не бойся, никто не накажет
Теперь ничего не свято…

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: АНДРЕЙ ЗЕМСКОВ

ПАМЯТИ ЯНКИ ДЯГИЛЕВОЙ

http://yanka.lenin.ru/memory/songs_about/zemskov.htm

Сбитые пальцы, порванные струны,
Несыгранных концертов шипы и розы,
Знаки Зодиака, свастики и руны,
Железные браслеты, кровавые слезы.

Сиреневое небо, серебряный ветер,
Живые имена под мертвой водою,
Колючих ограждений угрюмые дети,
Двадцать восемь песен, взятые с боем.

По семи кругам сумасшедшей карусели,
По как попало брошенным звездам,
Слово - с ветки голоса сорванное семя,
Домой скорее, домой, пока не поздно, -

Туда, где можно просто улыбаться,
Просто помнить и дышать покоем...
А порванные струны, сбитые пальцы
Унесет река и от сглаза скроет.

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ДЕНИС КОРОТАЕВ

(МЕРТВ...)

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/06/02/6504

Ржавый крест над моею могилой.
На плите – уцелевшее слово.
Боже мой, как давно это было!
Черт возьми, как не хочется снова

Воскресать из подручного праха,
Восставать из чумазого пепла
И лететь обезумевшей птахой
В это людное, лобное пекло,

Каждый день представляться кустарно
Слабовидящим, смертным и чахлым…
Эй, вы там, теоретики кармы,
А надрать бы вам к лешему чакры!

Как наскучило жить в укоризне,
Поносить то, что слабо и тленно
И болтаться от жизни до жизни
По беспутным задворкам вселенной…

----------


## Римма

Идущий

http://vampire.zx6.ru/content/view/669/51/

(артериального цвета словами...)

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: АНДРЕЙ БЕЛЯНИН


(сайт автора: http://sunny-mi.narod.ru/stihi.html
еще один: http://www.skiminok.ru/Poeziya1.asp?razdel=2)

Волк

Для графини травили волка.
Его поступь была легка…
Полированная двустволка –
Как восторженная строка!
Он был вольный и одинокий.
На виду или на слуху.
Стрекотали про смерть сороки
Беспардонную чепуху.
Упоенно рычала свора,
Егеря поднимали плеть –
Все искали, где тот, который
Призван выйти и умереть?
Нет, любимая… Даже в мыслях
Я не буду ничей холоп.
Я уже не подам под выстрел
Свой упрямый звериный лоб.
И моя негустая шкура
Не украсит ничей камин.
Пуля дура? Конечно дура…
Только в поле и я – один…
Все бело, и борзые стелют
Над равниной беззвучный бег.
Эх, дожить бы хоть до апреля –
Поглядеть, как растает снег,..
Как по небу скользят беспечно
Облака до краев земли…
И влюбиться в тебя навечно,
За секунду
до крика:
«Пли!»

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: БРАУНИ КУЗИНА СВЕТЛАНА

http://stihi.ru/2009/03/08/5758

Через много лет я скажу себе: "Вымирай",
И уйду на дно, на ходу обрастая шерстью.
Меня примут мамонты в свой ледниковый рай,
И я буду гордиться этой безумной честью.

А пока я живу, проповедую каждый вдох.
Не считаю дни и упрямо не верю смерти.
Не владеют моей судьбою ни чёрт, ни бог -
Не ищу опоры в земной и небесной тверди.

Верю только ветру, влюблённому в паруса,
И, когда он мечтою мои наполняет крылья,
Я своими руками делаю чудеса -
Не по силам мне человеческое бессилье.

А когда ветер стихнет - нет-нет, не уйдет за край,
Не свернётся в штиль, а исчезнет в иные двери,
Я уйду под лёд, я скажу себе: "Вымирай".
А пока я живу и упрямо в бессмертье верю.

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ВЕРА ПОЛОЗКОВА

Визг

А и все тебе пьется-воется, но не плачется, хоть убей. Твои мальчики – 
божье воинство, а ты выскочка и плебей;там за каждым такая 
очередь,что стоять тебе до седин, покучнее, сукины дочери, вас 
полгорода, я один; каждый светлый, красивый, ласковый, каждый 
носит внутри ледник – неудачники вроде нас с тобой любят пыточки 
вроде них.

Бог умеет лелеять, пестовать, но с тобой свирепеет весь: на тебе ведь 
живого места нет, ну откуда такая спесь? Стисни зубы и будь же 
паинькой, покивай Ему, подыграй, ты же съедена тьмой и паникой, 
сдайся, сдайся, и будет рай. Сядь на площади в центре города, что ж 
ты ходишь-то напролом, ты же выпотрошена, вспорота, только нитки и 
поролон; ну потешь Его, ну пожалуйста, кверху брюхом к Нему 
всплыви, все равно не дождешься жалости, облегчения и любви.

Ты же слабая, сводит икры ведь, в сердце острое сверлецо; сколько 
можно терять, проигрывать и пытаться держать лицо.

Как в тюрьме: отпускают влёгкую, если видят, что ты мертва. Но 
глаза у тебя с издевкою, и поэтому черта с два. В целом, ты уже точно 
смертница, с решетом-то таким в груди.

Но внутри еще что-то сердится. Значит, все еще впереди.

----------


## Римма

Инна Филиппова

http://grey-bird.narod.ru/rus/filippov.htm

А Маргарита уходит вдаль,
А Маргарита уходит в снег,
В голубизну вечеров, в хрусталь
Серых уставших московских рек.

Гаснет посадочная полоса,
Ночь отключает витрин ряды.
А Маргарита бредет в глаза,
В чьи-то глаза, в чьи-то сады...

В низком окошке потушат свет,
Не догорит тетрадь, что пуста.
Но Маргарита сквозь город бед
Тихо войдет в ваши уста.

И все о'кей, да пламени в такт.
Будет довольно хлеба и лжи.
А небеса - это тот же этап,
Где так же хочется выжить и жить.

А небеса - эта та же сталь,
Что вены взрежет нам по весне,
Где Маргарита уходит вдаль,
Где Маргарита уходит в не...



* * *


Ника Батхен

http://www.stihi.ru/2006/04/15-311

Баллада о зове

Небо белое надо льдом
В камышах потеряшка утка
Чистит перья. И нотой «до»
Заунывно играет дудка.

Полынья. По воде круги.
Ни следа на зеркальной глади.
Вышло время раздать долги
И дорогу по звуку ладить.

Спит в подвалах мое зерно.
Даже псы прекратили травлю.
Город Гаммельн, ты был давно.
Я сегодня тебя оставлю.

Стал важнее крысиных слов
Снег с обочин — сырой и грязный.
Отпусти меня, Крысолов —
Я по сердце в потоке вязну.

Дудка дразнит: на полпути
Шкуру скинешь — получишь перья,
Станешь птицей. Тогда — лети!
Дудка манит — и я ей верю.

И шагаю вперед отвес-
Но таков неуемный норов —
На приманку шальных небес
Мы порой покидаем норы.

Полынья-не-я. Далеко
День, что был без остатка прожит.
...А ходить по воде легко.
Крысы это умеют тоже.

----------


## Римма

Инна Филиппова

http://graal-sgp.narod.ru/traktir_graal/graal-1/graa...

Словно жёлтые листья, фонари облетают на землю.
Я пройду этот город, но я ничего не запомню,
Ничего не пойму, но возьму, что смогу, и приемлю,
И оставлю в тиши полустёртых и сумрачных комнат.

И оставлю я жизнь там, где книги и дым сигаретный,
И не я, тень моя, письма все – что к тебе – начертает.
А за окнами будут звенеть и качаться от ветра
Может жёлтые листья, а может фонарные стаи.

И проляжет дорога – от края – до края – до края,
Будет плыть свет ночной по глазам, по мечтам и каналам,
Белый, жёлтый, зелёный, в кошачьих глазах догорая,
Он очертит весь мир – тот, что я для тебя рисовала.

Начертаю письмо - не письмо, пару-тройку эскизов –
То, что жизнь прожита, но что завтра всё снова начнётся.
И внезапно очнётся у края души и карниза
Может жёлтая ветка, а может осеннее солнце.

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ИОСИФ БРОДСКИЙ

http://www.stihi-rus.ru/1/br/42.htm

УТОЧНЕНИЕ 

Откуда ни возьмись -
как резкий взмах -
Божественная высь
в твоих словах -
как отповедь, верней,
как зов: "за мной!" -
над нежностью моей,
моей, земной.
Куда же мне? На звук!
За речь. За взгляд.
За жизнь. За пальцы рук.
За рай. За ад.
И, тень свою губя
(не так ли?), хоть
за самого себя.
Верней, за плоть.
За сдержанность, запал,
всю боль - верней,
всю лестницу из шпал,
стремянку дней
восставив - поднимусь!
(Не тело - пуст!)
Как эхо, я коснусь
и стоп, и уст.
Звучи же! Меж ветвей,
в глуши, в лесу,
здесь, в памяти твоей,
в любви, внизу
постичь - на самом дне!
не по плечу:
нисходишь ли ко мне,
иль я лечу.

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ИННА ФИЛЛИПОВА

http://stihi.ru/2003/09/15-568

А я теперь с камнями говорю
И фенечки плету из криков птичьих,
И утром вслед за всеми безразлично
Иду встречать холодную зарю.
Но не на службу ухожу я, в скит
Небес, провисших сыро в сердцевине,
И собираю ягоды рябины
В пустые рукава своей реки.
Переберу их все – звезда к звезде,
Отмою не водою, но виною…
На чьей земле побеги даст весною
Судьба, что я пустила по воде?
И кто найдет мой полутемный дом,
Просоленный осенним перламутром?

…И снова день пройдет, и будет утро
Смотреть на полушария садов…

----------


## Римма

ТАМАРА ШУМЕЙКО 

Сын. Дочь.
http://www.stihi.ru/2008/04/18/1046

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: КОТ БАСЕ

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/07/31/2568

Ангел, а?

Я приставлена к ней и хожу по пятам, хоть и злая она, и не носит креста, и ругается яростно с пеной у рта, если тень мою где-то заметит. Я привыкла и нянчу ее без обид, я же к людям иду, если что-то болит, а душа ее, в общем, почти инвалид, хоть она не считается с этим. Я ей сказки читаю в висок по ночам, и мешаю серебряной ложечкой чай, и сдуваю неслышно пылинки с плеча, и желаю всех благ и здоровья. Это, в сущности, просто, и мне не впервой, я ее иногда называю сестрой, если только она не рыдает порой и не бредит дурацкой любовью. Вот тогда я сержусь и ее не люблю, вот тогда я сама от нее устаю, и зачем подложили мне эту свинью, лучше б дали кого поспокойней. Мне приходится пить с ней сухое вино, снова слушать на полную громкость «Сплинов», а потом открывать нараспашку окно и карабкаться на подоконник. И когда ей расхочется плакать и пить, она будет на небо смотреть и просить, чтобы дали ей крылья чуть-чуть поносить, полетать на свободе ночами. А я буду прохладой сентябрьской дуть и ложится ей дымчатой кошкой на грудь, и показывать вечеру в комнату путь, и сидеть у нее за плечами. У меня и без этого куча забот, только я провожу так который там? год и, хотя она мне отдохнуть не дает, я ее полюбила такую. Я скажу – и по комнате сны закружат, и она будет спать, чуть неровно дыша, и ресницы легонько во сне задрожат, если я ее вдруг поцелую. И пока она спит, я шагну из окна – рассказать все, о чем попросила она, я, вообще-то, ей так помогать не должна, но она же мечтала об этом… И я всем докажу, что нас надо спасти, пусть там ей подберут поудачней пути, только если ее что-то ждет впереди – мне придется отправиться следом.

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: СВЕТЛАНА ШИРАНКОВА

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/06/08/1303

Хранитель счастья


Сестре


Плачешь? Не надо. Так ни фига не легче. Больно? Я знаю, девочка, се ля ви. Это пока не кровь, а всего лишь кетчуп, к слову сказать, замешанный на крови. Это пока тихонечко, понарошку, не на износ, а первая проба сил: сжатие, растяжение – стерпишь, крошка? А на излом? А вдоль боковой оси? От недосыпа сносит в безумный штопор, где-то звенит будильник – пора вставать. Кто бы еще дыру в голове заштопал, чтобы по центру: «Warning! Не кантовать!»? Что у тебя в наушниках? Smashing Pumpkins? Кто у тебя на сердце? Не злись, молчу. Милая, ты же так задираешь планку, что никому на свете не по плечу, ты же по венам гонишь все двести сорок, незаземленный провод внутри дрожит… Город вокруг – размытый и невесомый – тщится июнь по-быстрому пережить, горбится под ладонью кольцо бульваров, жмурит глаза высотка, звенит трамвай.

Хочется счастья? Вон же его – навалом, только тебе нездешнего подавай: чтобы такого наглого, цветом в просинь, выйти во дворик и на весь мир орать. Кстати, скажи, кого ты ночами просишь то отпустить, то руки не убирать? В мякоть подушки – выкрик голодной чайки, зубы покрепче стиснуть, иначе – взрыв. Ваша любовь – немыслимая случайность, ты это даже сможешь понять, остыв… Или не сможешь. Пятая, сто вторая – грабли все те же, очень похожи лбы. 

Кто я? Смешной хранитель, рисунок с краю шустрой, дурной, плаксивой твоей судьбы.

Будет еще темнее и больше в минус, будет, возможно, лучше – вопрос кому. Я по-любому сразу на помощь кинусь, хоть на войну, хоть в облако, хоть в волну. Я не смогу судьбу разобрать на части, ни переделать, ни облегчить пути… 
Просто добавлю сверху немного счастья, чтобы тебе хватило на перейти.

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: ТЕБЕ СКАЗАТЬ

http://www.stihi.ru/2003/06/06-943

Просьба


Даруй мне лёгкость отдавать
И принимать дары открыто -
Как чередуют вдох и выдох -
Любовь, надежды и слова.

Даруй мне лёгкость забывать
И помнить то, что жизнью смыто -
Черты лица, оттенки быта,
Сквозняк в груди и плотность шва.

Даруй мне лёгкость быть собой,
Но отражать в себе любого -
И мимолётность, и основу,
И ангелов над головой.

Даруй мне лёгкость за чертой,
А до - любовь, надежды... - снова,
Как чередует мудро слово:
Звук, полный силы - звук пустой.

----------


## Римма

Елена Евгеньева

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/10/16/4339

Капельмейстер небес

Капельмейстер небес, отворяя ларец с жемчугами
капель осени дней пополам с фа-мажор недопетым,
пополам с недопитым и всё-таки сказочным летом,
начинает спектакль по мотивам комедии-драмы.

Окна неба-земли будут плакать осенним квартетом,
не понять, то ли север, а то ли опять не восток
в сочинённом по поводу грусти воскресном либретто,
чьи пассажи руки превращаются в зрительный ток.

Капельмейстер небес, дирижируя тайной факира,
к сотворению птиц добавляет метелей печаль,
искромётную инея с синей огранкою шаль
и простое сознание хрупкой гармонии мира.

----------


## Римма

Елена Евгеньева

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/10/06/4393

Мой добрый ангел, ты опять не спишь,
ажурных крыльев ощущаю ветер.
Послушай, в небесах такая тишь,
какой, наверно, не было на свете.

Был долгий день, туманный и сквозной,
колокола вызванивали зорю,
из листьев правил плот последний Ной,
уплыть с которым снам на небо впору.

Был вечер-флейта - пели облака,
смягчая лица торопливых скверов.
В твоём крыле опять моя рука,
И мне так сладко просто просто верить.

----------


## Римма

Инна Филиппова

http://stihi.ru/2000/08/21-35

Я прорасту в асфальте и песке,
Ладонями - к разбегу дождевому,
Фонарному осколку неживому,
Забытому у осени в виске.

Я прорасту сквозь тихую траву.
И будут листья падать мимо, мимо...
И все дороги вечера - до Рима,
А все дороги утра - в синеву.

Меня не тронут мертвые слова,
Лишь по губам скользнет чужая мера.
Осенний свет без ласки и размера
Погладит всех детей по головам.

Я прорасту не зло, не вопреки,
А как дыхание сквозь губы века,
Как из доски непрошенная ветка
И как из кисти глупые мазки.

----------


## Римма

Инна Ф.

http://www.stihi.ru/2007/03/26-2788

День в чреве города сгорает,
Алеют дали...
Земля весенняя, сырая,
Хранит усталость.
Ловлю щекою горький ветер,
Его прохладу.
Как мало надо нам на свете,
Как мало надо;
Земное краткое прощенье,
Да ломоть хлеба.
В душе, как в зазеркалье, тени
Уходят в небо,
Бредут нестройной вереницей
К звезде холодной...
Сегодня люди, завтра птицы -
Мы все свободны..

----------


## Римма

Кай Мартуро

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/11/02/8954

Дикая Охота

Кони мчатся, и тени бросаются в пыль.
Пеплом взорванных звёзд
Серебрится ковыль.
За спиною смешались судьбой имена –
Ночь сметенных границ, бескорыстного зла.
Дробный топот коней, небо в линиях пут
И изгибами спин белых псов Гвин ап Нудд
Искаженные грани ворот и миров
И горящий оскал настигающих псов.
И крылатые тени, и память – зола
И погоня несёт, закусив удила,
Загоняя в забвение, в ночь и в полынь.
Тени мертвых миров и остывшую пыль.

17.10.05, Луна Охотника (Лан Кен)
31.10.09, Самейн

----------


## Римма

Мое:

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/08/23/831

Что в себе таит частый пульс стихов -
Потаенный смысл, время наших игр,
Вкус мате, обрывки черновиков -
В угол из угла, словно в клетке тигр;

Жажда уловить тайных мыслей суть,
Летописью строк заарканить век -
Чтобы разглядел в них когда-нибудь
бьющийся твой пульс
умный человек.


23.08.09

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

http://stihi.ru/2009/11/15/25


Каждому по заслугам - да не по силам, слеза навернулась -  высохла - испарилась,  скажи-ка мне, солнце, где же тебя носило, пока я ночами здесь за тебя молилась? Скажи-ка мне, милая, сколько ушло  надежды на эти  романы, бездарные, неживые? Ты не оставишь на память и пары нежных – только сквозные – рваные – ножевые; что про любовь, прислушайся – даже слово пахнет печалью заезженного винила…  Ночь офигенно теплая – это повод, чтоб ничего – случайно – не изменилось.
Просто лежишь на лавочке – небо - купол, Веня*  в наушниках, ночь еле держат ветки, если они вдруг сломаются – пара кукол так и останется в звездной холодной сетке, так и замрет –  марионетки, тени, пока кукловод в каморке  варганит кофе…  Если луна вдруг свалится на колени – я не участвую в празднике – катастрофе – фокусе – накоси – выкуси – нет спектакля – старая сказка, нынче никто не помнит… Где ты тут видишь душу – тряпье и пакля, это гораздо проще и экономней, что ты с моралью, сочувствие – участь слабых, жестокость и сила – важнее, чем все таланты. Ночь в ноябре имеет особый запах – как  будто перчатку бросили дуэлянты, как будто от Черного моря до Черной речки одно окончание карандашом исправить…  Если сейчас ты стала бесчеловечней, значит, смени лошадку на переправе. Может, в других окажется все и сразу – сердце пустое, живи, заходи без стука. Если я стала верить в твои рассказы – значит, и я научилась быть просто сукой.
И да пребудет с нами зима и сила. Я научилась верить – как ты просила.



*Веня Д`ркин

----------


## Римма

Кот Басе


http://stihi.ru/2009/10/15/2537

Non dolet

Друзья, садитесь, вот ваша ложа – абонемент на полжизни в силе, и наш спектакль опять о том же, но я сегодня сильней и строже – да вы же сами меня просили, вы сами строили эту сцену, писали тексты, ломали пальцы – так потрудитесь достать прицелы, из двух биноклей составить целый и просто вовремя улыбаться. Друзья, давайте хотя бы дружно – последний глупый инстинкт единства, оставьте ваши пивные кружки… хотя, пожалуй, вам будет скучно в четвертом акте самоубийства. Вам будет скучно – от слез и смеха, от всех нелепых моих усилий, судьба – в заплатах, душа – в прорехах… А цирк закрылся, сгорел, уехал – и даже зрителей попросили! Кина не будет. Включайте лампы, хватайте шубы из гардероба. Дай, Джим, на счастье актеру лапу, а вы – на бал-с корабля-по трапу, ведь вы пинка заслужили – оба. Вы так привыкли писать мне роли и мерить чьи-то чужие лица, что сердце заживо распороли – и в зазеркалье умчался кролик, боясь кому-то проговориться… Алиса, девочка, эти люди – оставь их жить по своим законам, давай исчезнем, давай забудем, чеширский кот на блестящем блюде улыбкой тающий над балконом, крокет и розы, часы и карты, упало зеркало – не разбилось, мы слишком много сыграли партий, мы так устали – и шляпник в марте сказал, что время остановилось. И я останусь – в своих Вселенных, в своих загадочных измереньях, и мир случится – живой, нетленный, и в ваших клетках не будет пленных с таким сияющим опереньем. Друзья, садитесь, берите вилки, читайте прозу, съедайте ужин, вы тоже топчетесь на развилке, вам в тягость театр одной улыбки – а мне тем более он не нужен. Я так устала уже от бреда, что вы привычно зовете бытом – от ваших дел, голосов, секретов… но пьеса, в общем-то, не об этом – о чем-то правильном и забытом – о тех мелодиях, мыслях, красках, что утонут в полутемном зале… Друзья, все здорово и прекрасно. Спасибо вам за простую сказку…
…которую вы мне не рассказали.

----------


## Римма

Кот Басе

http://stihi.ru/2009/09/28/6190

осень. contra

Осень ложится кленовой ладонью в руку и паутинки сеткой вплетает в кожу, осень каштановым пони идет по кругу, сочное яблоко нюхая осторожно, осень сигналит оранжевым парашютом, дождями пугает робкое бабье лето, осень еще не знает, что я не буду любить ее, как положено всем поэтам.

----------


## Римма

Ирина Мельник

Бэньг-бэньг

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/05/27/5681

…Бэньг-Бэньг…
Тауэр Бридж. Двенадцать часов.

Солнце цеплялось за шторы. Солнце впустила Алиса.
В мир распахнула кулису: маленький корчился город…
Кролик вернется не скоро… Солнечный луч экзерсисы -
Па и батманы на тисе. Столик и чашки на полках…
Карты кропила без толку… Луч-озорник расшалился…
Выросла быстро Алиса. Сделала пирсинг, наколку,
Красит упрямую челку. Будет урок вокализа…
Лилии, розы, ирисы – платье из синего шелка…
Дни, как зерно в кофемолке… «Доброе утро, Алиса!»
Кроличья шубка, и виза, и приключений осколки…
Лондон…
Больница…
Карболка…

----------


## Римма

Леонид Филатов

http://sirenebo.narod.ru/filatov.html

ОДНАЖДЫ УТРОМ

Белым-бело! – И в этом белом гимне
Явилась нам, болезненно остра,
Необходимость тут же стать другими,
Уже совсем не теми, что вчера.

Как будто Бог, устав от наших каверз,
От ссор и дрязг, от жалоб и нытья,
Возвёл отныне снег, крахмал и кафель
В разряд святых условий бытия.

И вдруг шаги и разговоры стихли,
И тишина везде вошла в закон
Как результат большой воскресной стирки
Одежд, религий, судеб и знамён.

----------


## Римма

Катя Капович

http://www.vavilon.ru/texts/kapovich0.html
http://magazines.russ.ru/novyi_mi/portf/kapov/

ОПЫТЫ

Приделай к воздуху мотор сенокосилки
и крылья мельницы, заглохшей в прошлом веке,
и ты получишь ангела в пробирке,
как сказано в одной ацтекской книге.

Смешное чудище, сородич динозавра,
фанерный ангел на ногах неровных,
тебя я водворю в такое завтра,
где вещи наконец антропоморфны.

И ты взлетишь над снежною землею,
над контурною картой континента,
над неподвижной синею рекою,
шуршащей за спиной, как изолента.

----------


## Римма

автор (?)

http://kainstuart.livejournal.com/

Я побегу и к рельсам припаду
Испить колесный перестук вагонов,
Как в этом днями истекающем году,
Оркестром выгоняемый с перрона.

Я буду ждать тебя, а ты меня не жди,
Я эту сказку без тебя продолжу,
Но я прошу тебя, не уходи,
Хотя я слишком, слишком много должен.

И, если жизнь когда-нибудь опять
Меня забросит на центральный полустанок,
Я выйду из вагона провожать
Без чьих-то слов ушедшие составы,

И кто-нибудь мой вязкий силуэт
Расценит, как последнее признанье
И закричит, как будто бы, в ответ
Пронзительно и горько: «До свиданья!»

Но слишком бесконечен круг
Колес плацкартного вагона,
Твой город покидает друг,
Оркестром выгоняемый с перрона.


* * *

Ты говоришь, что я похож на волка
Ты говоришь, что я похож на волка,
Когда уставший я зализываю раны,
Когда дрожу при выстреле двустволки
И вижу сны про лунные поляны.

Ты говоришь, что далеко есть кто-то,
Кто ждет меня и безнадежно ищет,
Что где-то начата великая охота
Для волчьей крови, а не ради пищи.

А я скажу: я был среди собратьев
И вместе с ними горло рвал добыче,
И вместе с ними на холме покатом
Ложился под холодный выстрел,

И, перевязанный бинтом и цепью,
Я публику смешил у балаганов,
И зарабатывал себе ведро помоев
И набивал хозяину карманы…

Ты говоришь, что я похож на волка…
А я скажу: теперь похож я мало.
Меня б ты видел под огнем двустволки
И видел взгляд бы мой у балагана.

----------


## Римма

http://vegron.narod.ru/st_ne_mo/bel_2.html

Андрей Белянин

* * *

Минотавр

Минотавр топчет звёзды…
Геи молоко разлито. 
Ночь темна. Наверно, поздно
Ощущать себя разбитым, 
Если и хрусталь небесный
Уступает грубой силе. 
Мне сегодня стало тесно
В этом доме. Или - или? 
Или мы совсем не звёзды
И умрём не так красиво…
Может, тихо, может, грозно, 
Может, даже агрессивно. 
Или - звёзды?! Это значит, 
С неба падая упрямо, 
Мы летим туда, где плачут
Дети, брошенные мамой. 
Загадайте пожеланье -
Мы замедлим ритм паденья, 
До последнего свиданья
Будет целое мгновенье. 
Всё исполнится, поверьте…
Только нам, судьбой забытым, -
Тихий хруст зеркальной смерти
Под раздвоенным копытом.

----------


## Римма

Елена Кориняк

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/02/28/5132

не теряйте меня, не теряйте,
даже если меня уже нет.
некрологам не доверяйте
и не вешайте в рамке портрет.

просто я с одинокою стаей
где-то там - высоко, высоко
улетаю от вас, улетаю,
от земли оторвавшись легко...

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

Нескучный сад

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/11/23/8692

Сад был не райским – даже наоборот, нам ни двора в нем не было, ни кола, в нем ничего отчаянно не росло, кроме деревьев познанья добра и зла, в нем не дарилось просто – взималось сверх, и воздавалось – пряником и кнутом, сад был чистилищем, избранным, не для всех, сад был на месте проклятом и святом, сколько нас путали петли его дорог – сбитые ноги, стертые башмаки, каждый пытался бросить все, но не смог…
Сад был нескучным.
Господи, помоги.

----------


## Чипполино

Закрыть глаза!закрыть,закрыть
Ищу я способ,как себя убить
Метро и поезда фонарь
Ты думаешь как прыгнуть в даль

Закрыть глаза!И их закрыв
Увидеть жизненной скалы обрыв
Ах как приятно падать вниз
Прощай оконный мой корниз.

Закрыть глаза!Закрыть,закрыть
СебЯ живьем в гробу зарыть
Таблетки,кофе,запах масла
Мне было очень,очень страшно

Глаза немые,карие закрыть
Не может больше так вот быть
А всем уже сказать прости
И слышать голос:"Ты умри..."

Закрыть глаза свои...застыть
И чувствовать что жив,и выть!
И эти мысли мне не описать
Как это...каждый час...и умирать

Закрыть,ресницы опустить
Под воду опуститься и уплыть
Закрыть закрыть закрыть
и все что было позабыть

Теперь глаза смогу открыть
С тоской душевной просто жить
Вновь радость веры обрести
Подняв себя идти!идти!

Очей желание открыть
Смотреть,но тяжесть их сокрыть
Да...приятно это пережив
Знать жизни минутный тариф...

----------


## Римма

Автор: Вивиана

ничья

http://stihi.ru/2009/11/28/1492


приходить бесцельно, уходить без страха.
улыбаться ночью, а наутро плакать.
я вгрызаюсь в вены - боль течет наружу.
кто меня согреет, если будет нужно?
я устала падать. ветер треплет крылья.
вы меня любили, вы меня забыли,
вы меня убили, срезали под корень.
раненое сердце истекает горем.

я - ничья

рассыпаться эхом, ядом кровоточить,
раздирая душу, раздирая в клочья.
песня оборвется. ты меня не слушай!
завтра будет солнце. завтра будет лучше.
сплетены узоры из отдельных судеб.
кто меня узнает, тот меня осудит.
я теряю память, я хочу остаться
преломленным светом в тонких белых пальцах.

я - ничья

я меняю облик, сбрасываю кожу.
я кидаюсь тенью под ноги прохожим.
подставляю руки поцелуям лезвий.
и не дотянуться: дальше только бездна.
все, что было с нами, обернулось снами.
все, что было свято, пожирает пламя.
у меня в ладонях остывает город.
уходи, не бойся. ты уже не дорог.

и я - ничья

----------


## Римма

Антон Прозоров

http://stihi.ru/2008/09/19/537

а она ты знаешь жила негромко
собирала мысли слова дела
собирала марки с волнистой кромкой
собирала счастье не собрала

подступила осень усталость старость
и рефрен такой мол пора пора
в телефонной книге ее остались
только раритетные номера

а какие платья поди надень их
не по моде нынче не тот стандарт
но ее коллекция сновидений
и сейчас невиданный авангард

так бывало ночью в лицо ударит
белоснежный ветер но вот беда
эти сны кому их потом куда их
никому наверное никуда

до свиданья жаворонки и совы
трепетанье ситцевой пелены
до чего мы господи невесомы
несладимы призрачны неполны

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

Ассоциации

http://stihi.ru/2009/11/27/5054

Ты стоишь на отвесном краю строфы, на запястье спящей змеей браслет, а в наушниках девочка из Уфы помнит все твои трещинки – 10 лет, мимо строем проходит твоя война, не попавшая в рифму, в контекст, в размер, ты стоишь над обрывом, не видя дна, как одна из парижских слепых химер, ты  стоишь неподвижно, едва дыша, но не можешь сделать последний шаг – острие простого карандаша будет все – и всегда – за тебя решать, ты не можешь уйти – эта грань зовет, слишком манит, действует, как гипноз, но не будет сил, чтоб шагнуть вперед, чтобы сердце строчкой оборвалось, и не будет смелости отойти, сжечь бумаги, просто забыть слова, это кто-то сверху твои пути продолжает грифелем  рисовать, это кто-то ноги спустил с софы, курит трубку, в дым превращая грусть…  Ты стоишь на отвесном краю строфы, зная все свои трещинки наизусть.

----------


## Чипполино

Со всей любовью всех я обнимала
Со всей душой я в жизнь играла,
Но как же страшно,я устала
Я почему то из жизни,как пропала.

И почему то призрак я
Никто не мой и я ничья
И как порвавшись вдруг,струна
Я здесь осталася одна.

И почему то как прозрачно
Я вижу всех,но мрачно
И почему вокруг
Не слышу сердца стук?

И неба нету надо мной
И нету радости земной
Не видима внизу земля
Наверное пропала я.

Наверное исчезла вновь
Не согревая свою кровь
И не стараясь жизнь вернуть
Исчезла я в загробный путь.

Как странно я же тут...
Меня обратно позовут?
Не будет слов упоминальных
И нету слез печальных.



Я просто это говорю
Что на душе и чем живу
В моем туманном мире,на замочке
Гуляют только эти,строчки.

----------


## stre10k

Я больше не могу так жить -
Все забывать, но все ж любить,
Теперь все верно, я не лгу -
Я правда больше не могу...

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

Снимая крылья...

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/11/30/5445

И почему мне больно -  потому что мои смешные плюшевые крылья подвешены во времени, в пространстве на острых до безумия крюках, я продолжаю никому не нужной историей, давно покрытой пылью, рассказывать легенды дальних странствий для  тех, к кому протянута рука. Я продолжаю путаться в предлогах для встреч, звонков, для собственных желаний, стирая недописанные строчки с пергаментных желтеющих сердец, я медальон, хранящий чей-то локон, как артефакт чужих воспоминаний, как документ, что сотни раз просрочен и выброшен архивом наконец. И почему мне больно – это время размеренно ползет по циферблату, царапая потертые деленья нелепой и отчаянной шкалы, я музыкант, покинувший свой Бремен, чтоб где-то стать отчаянным солдатом, чтоб променять любовь и вдохновенье на торжество отравленной стрелы. И почему  - да просто по сигналу инерционных нервных окончаний, еще не разучившихся не верить в твое – давно забытое – тепло, наверное, и  смерти будет мало, чтоб сделать это бывшим и случайным, мне догорать – тебе судить и мерить.
Мне будет больно.
Но тебе – светло.

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/12/01/450

Это просто история без героев, эпизод подслушанных разговоров. Он мечтал, что когда-то их будет трое, и она улыбалась – еще не скоро, он писал за двоих по ночам программы, потому что парню, конечно, проще, и при встрече ее молодую маму называл серьезно «любимой тещей». Он работал, как проклятый, снял квартиру, разбирался в шубах, духах, бриллиантах, и она смеялась: «Уйди, противный!», но у жизни тысячи вариантов. И когда наконец-то купили кольца, вдруг пришел анализ с пометкой «онко-», и романтик с верой народовольца стал ненужным больше больным подонком. Крест вдовы – печальная перспектива, молодая жизнь, не судите строго…
Он остался ночью в пустой квартире – умирать бессмысленно, понемногу, он был предан больше, чем бренным телом, он был предан всем, для чего дышалось, в лунном свете плавилась и блестела рукоять отравленного кинжала. Он не верил в Бога, не верил в черта, он хотел, не мучаясь, просто сдохнуть, но рентгеном заживо перечеркнут, перестал делить «хорошо» и «плохо». И весной – после трех беспощадных химий, воскресая чьим-то порывом воли, он вернулся к жизни – худой, как схимник, обескровлен – только не обездолен. Он отстроил мир – по следам, крупицам, по кирпичику – точно, до сотой дюйма, он сумел от смерти освободиться – и остаться светлым, простым и юным, не просил у неба достойной мести – Бог и так ему предоставил фору, никогда с подругой, потом – невестой не случилось лишнего разговора. У него родился кудрявый мальчик, через год – его отраженье – дочка. Потому что быть не могло иначе. Потому, что быть не могло – и точка.
Через много лет на случайном рынке, выбирая детям хурму и груши, он увидел в нищенке над корзинкой ту, которой однажды он стал не нужен. Им обоим было слегка за сорок, только время въелось в нее печатью… Эпизод подслушанных разговоров, лучше б было просто не замечать их.
Он смотрел – и ужас больничных пыток, всех мучений, что разрывали сердце, в этом взгляде виделся так открыто, что она искала, куда бы деться, что она всей черной, пропащей сутью понимала, что ей за это будет…  Сверху мудро и строго смотрели судьи. Мимо шли равнодушно и молча люди.
Они больше не встретились – даже взглядом, никогда друг другу и не приснились.
Берегите тех, кто сегодня рядом. Берегите.
И – оставайтесь с ними.

----------


## настёнок

супер..очень трогает..

----------


## Римма

Александр Коковихин

стихоплёт

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/11/23/3817

   "Свеча горела на столе,
          Свеча горела"
           (Б. Пастернак)


там люди бьются за металл
за толстый доллар
а ты капусту стричь не стал
а ты не повар

там вдалеке суровый бой
а ты в порядке
играешь в прятки сам с собой
играешь в прятки

пускай грызутся кошельки
менты, бандиты
и помогают главнюки
чтоб шито-крыто

а ты ушёл (в забой, в запой)
ты просто помер
играешь в регби сам собой
играешь в покер

пускай купаются в деньгах
и покупают
команды, страны, облака
и солнце к маю

ты всё простишь, ты не слепой
и не пройдоха
играешь в рифмы сам с собой
играешь в бога

----------


## Римма

Таль Бэт

Сетевое

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/12/02/4656

Я не знаю, чего ты хочешь.
Надо мною сереет небо.
В этом кластере одиночеств - бог, возможно, ни разу не был. Бог возможно немного занят микроклиматом микромира и поэтому не бросает звезды в руки простым кумирам.
Я не знаю, чего ты ищешь, но мне кажется, что не бога. Не рисует себя всевышний юзерпиками микроблога.
Социальные.. сетевые.. Жизнь не менее манекенна.. и прохожие, как живые, головами трясут степенно.
Я не знаю, чего ты просишь, но мне кажется, что не счастья. Что-то прячется между строчек социального соучастия, что-то пенится и клокочет и наверно прорвет однажды.. может быть этой самой ночью.. в небо.. змеем цветным бумажным. В небо серое надо мною, в равнодушную бесконечность.. расплескается и умоет переспелую человечность.

----------


## Georgy

_Пушкин._

Дар напрасный, дар случайный,
Жизнь, зачем ты мне дана?
Иль зачем судьбою тайной
Ты на казнь осуждена?

Кто меня враждебной властью 
Из ничтожества воззвал,
Душу мне наполнил страстью,
Ум сомненьем взволновал?..

Цели нет передо мною: 
Сердце пусто, празден ум, 
И томит меня тоскою 
Однозвучный жизни шум.

_Митрополит Филарет ответил на эти стихи:_

Не напрасно, не случайно
Жизнь от Бога мне дана,
Не без воли Бога тайной 
И на казнь осуждена.

Сам я своенравной властью 
Зло из темных бездн воззвал, 
Сам наполнил душу страстью, 
Ум сомненьем взволновал.

Вспомнись мне, забвенный мною! 
Просияй сквозь сумрак дум —
И созиждется Тобою 
Сердце чисто, светел ум!

_В ответ митрополиту Филарету Пушкин написал «Стансы»:_

В часы забав иль праздной скуки,
Бывало, лире я моей 
Вверял изнеженные звуки 
Безумства, лени и страстей.

Но и тогда струны лукавой 
Невольно звон я прерывал, 
Когда твой голос величавый 
Меня внезапно поражал.

Я лил потоки слез нежданных, 
И ранам совести моей 
Твоих речей благоуханных 
Отраден чистый был елей.

И ныне с высоты духовной 
Мне руку простираешь ты, 
И силой кроткой и любовной 
Смиряешь буйные мечты.

Твоим огнем душа согрета 
Отвергла мрак земных сует, 
И внемлет арфе Филарета 
В священном ужасе поэт.

----------


## astalavista333

у лукаморья дуб зелёный
дебилный кот на дубе том
и днём и ночью овц зелёный
повешан там на дубе том

ебутся мозги планакуров
че бля поэты стали все
убейте кошку станет лехче
стихи пишут поэты а я наказываю 
ЗЫыыыы  давно так не ржал

----------


## Красный_Кот

Девочка - эмо сидит на трубе. 
Мечтает о смерти
Грустит о судьбе.
И тут труба взрывается.
Газпром - мечты сбываются.

 :Smile:

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

Жестокий романс

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/02/16/3448

Я почти научился любить, не сгорая,
Но еще не умею любить безответно.
Александр Щербина

Время пишет сценарий, стирая повторы, я иду по кольцу гравировкой событий, продолжая любить вопреки приговорам, когда кто-то подпишет приказ «не любите», я иду в темноте, я держу, задыхаясь, каждый нежный изгиб, каждый маленький хрящик … Я могу тебе выложить Вечность стихами, чтоб хотя бы минуту побыть в настоящем. В моих снах, как в архивах, пылится на полках фотохроника всех невозможных итогов, ты не знаешь, как это мучительно долго, ты не видишь, как это отчаянно много – собирать по крупицам, намекам и встречам – словно рваное облако штопает ветер… Я могу рисовать тебя так бесконечно – до мельчайших деталей на темном портрете, я молчу, когда ты исчезаешь бесследно, забирая надежду и ключик от рая…

Я почти научилась любить безответно.

Но еще не умею любить, не сгорая.

----------


## Римма

Светлана Ширанкова

Отрицание отрицания

http://www.stihi.ru/2006/02/05-1153

Воробьями зачирикал февраль,
На окне весну почувствовал кот.
Если глаз не открывать - это рай,
А откроешь - сразу зрение врет.

Будто пролито на скатерть "Бордо",
Сигарета мокнет в луже вина,
Будто с вешалки исчезло пальто,
И зубная щетка в ванной - одна.

Будто вдребезги разбит телефон,
Будто губы от усмешки болят...
Если глаз не открывать - это сон,
А откроешь - без сомнения, ад.

Это трусость? Ну и пусть, все равно.
Лучше так - на ощупь, веря в свой бред.
В дверь звонят... уже, похоже, давно.
Да, иду, вот только - выключу свет.

Резь в глазницах - боже, как горячо,
Словно кто-то в них плеснул кислоты.
А под пальцами - чужое плечо,
Если глаз не открывать - это ты.

----------


## Римма

Светлана Ширанкова

Танцы на кончике иглы

http://www.stihi.ru/2006/03/24-1246

К черту весенние приступы намертво скомканных строк,
Липкую блажь полнолуния, кофе и сутки без сна.
Видишь – над серыми крышами ангелы пляшут фокстрот.
Крылья линяют у ангелов, время такое – весна.

В джинсах и курточках синеньких едут в вагонах метро,
Стиснув озябшими пальцами самый счастливый билет.
Ночь. В переходе на «Киевской» ангелы пляшут фокстрот –
Прямо под стершейся надписью «Здравствуйте. Выхода нет».

Медленно, боже, как медленно, будто бы на эшафот,
Движутся тени бескрылые – «ховер», «перо» и «топ спин»*.
Март… притяжения пленники, ангелы пляшут фокстрот.
Что бы ты отдал, любимый мой, за возвращение – к ним? 

Шорох пластинки заезженной под патефонной иглой,
Рвется наружу отчаянно сердце, попавшее в такт…
Утро! И ангелы – прежними – взмоют с асфальта домой.
Жизнь начинается заново – может быть, именно так?

____________________________
*«ховер», «перо» и «топ спин» - танцевальные фигуры

----------


## Римма

Денис Коротаев

http://www.stihi.ru/2005/08/11-1072

Я говорил ей: "Мы - электроды. 
 Мол, ты - катод, ну а я - анод. 
А от анода к нему, к катоду 
Поток свободно пойдет, пойдет..." 

Я говорил ей: "Мол, мы - частицы. 
Ты - электрон, ну а я - протон. 
Дай прикоснуться, дай причаститься, 
Дай зарядиться о твой кулон." 

Я говорил ей, склонясь в поклоне, 
Об энтропии земной глуши, 
О резольвенте, брахистохроне 
И экстремали моей души. 

Она сказала: "Не надо свиста!" 
Ну почему бы ей не понять, 
Что я не тормоз, а лишь резистор, 
И попросил бы не оскорблять. 

Я говорил ей: "Духовны раз мы, 
Должны быть выше мирских оков, 
И инфузорий, и протоплазмы, 
И этих, как их?.. Ну, дураков." 

Она сказала: "Уменьши громкость!" 
Я не уменьшил, и, теша спесь, 
Она, зараза, разбила емкость 
И повредила мой интерфейс...

----------


## dotosh

Вспомнилось "Телевизор" "Люли-люли"(Не ручаюсь за полную точность)
Над моею планетой,где я тараканом живу
Дуют мудрые ветры,слова облаками плывут
Свет ложится на мысли устааалые
Золотой кислотой -пшик,и не стало их.
И пошло застолье шум в ушах
И новый Хозяин с твоею душею пьет на брудершафт
А душа,захмелев,мечтает забыться вечным сном
И склонившись над нею хищною птицей шепчет он:
 "Бей,зомби,бей в барабаны прекраасно
Как у Христа за пазухой,как в Нирване безопаасно
Умиленное обнимет тебя Человечество
Теперь то ты знаешь,зачем ты живешь?"

Люли-люли-люли любовь
Полюбуйся на своих рабов
Мы себя обманули с тобой
И скулим миллиардами ртов:
"Люли-люли ЛЮБОВЬ"

Это слово больно и затерто до дыр
Этим словом давно провонял весь мир
Волосатенький апостол,бородатенький Бог
Сахарная пудра на куче дерьма
Боевая Камасутра для могучих масс
Неистовая молитва об стену лбом
Люли-люли-люли-люли Любовь.

----------


## Римма

> Боевая Камасутра для могучих масс


  :Smile: )))

нестандартный текст
ценю
почему-то тексты "Алисы" вспомнились...

----------


## Римма

Инна Филиппова

http://www.interlit2001.com/filippova-2-07.htm
http://inna-f.narod.ru/dr_16.htm

***

Ты напрасно спасенья ждал,
О свободе тут и не слышно...
Тут глядит неусыпно вдаль
Хмурый ангел на черной вышке.

Замыкается неба клеть,
Металлически звезды гаснут.
…А побег — это та же смерть,
Что ни выберешь — все напрасно…

 По морщинистой мостовой
Ты бредешь городским ущельем.
И огней неживой конвой
Под лопатку привычно целит.

Слышишь пьяные голоса?
Это где-то жгут письма с воли…
Вот и выстрел. И в небесах
Тускло-красная клякса боли.

----------


## Римма

Инна Филиппова

http://inna-f.narod.ru/dr_6.htm

Белеют призрачные лица,
На грязной вате сохнет кровь…
Жизнь опостыла, как больница,
Где ампутируют любовь.

С утра лежу и жду наркоза,
Твержу: “Ну хоть бы поскорей…”
В надбитой банке сохнут розы,
Что кто-то сунул медсестре.

А за окном пейзаж осенний
Ржавеет в сером свете дня,
И где-то, может, есть спасенье…
Но для других… не для меня…

----------


## Римма

Инна Филиппова

http://inna-f.narod.ru/dr_19.htm

***

Нас время разметет: золу – к золе,
А золото – к луне в слепом канале…
Чтоб гончие мой легкий след не взяли,
Я не оставлю следа на земле.
Оставлю только ласковую ночь
И, над Невой парящий, снежный ветер.
Нагую душу люди не заметят,
Не соблазнят ни славой, ни виной…
Любовь моя, прошу тебя, прости!
Не надо сожалений и печали.
Мы вместе. Просто ты стоишь в начале
Своей дороги, я – в конце пути.
Мы вместе. Просто мир перед тобой
Еще лежит, как первое причастье,
А мне известно: боль рождает счастье
И счастье порождает снова боль.
Смотри, как золотистый серпантин
Послушно опускается в ладони…
Я знаю: на земле нет лучшей доли,
Чем вовремя проститься и уйти.

----------


## Римма

Марина Дэвис

одной девушке. посмертно

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/10/25/7328

А кто из нас не рвался к звездам, милый мой? Кто не хотел всего и сразу? Возьми меня в охапку, отвези домой. Останови меня на этой фразе. А кто из нас по встречной не гонял? А кто не разгонялся до предела? Тащи меня, мой милый, на вокзал. И прочь из города, пока я не сгорела как свечка, спичка, лампочка, бумажный лист. Бей в колокол, сигнальные ракеты трать. Я твой любимый циник-эгоист. Меня совсем не сложно потерять. Мне тесен город, мне тесна страна. И кто из нас не смел и не запальчив? Нет, не спасай меня - а выбрось из окна, вложив предсмертную между холодных пальцев. Там будет - некого винить, сама решила сигануть с балкона. Там будет - просто надоело жить. . . В кармане пиджака найдут икону. А на поминках, горла не жалея, вой. От горя волосы с башки косматой рви. Ну что ты растерялся, милый мой. Ну что ты грустно смотришь? Подтолкни.

----------


## Olga

Про суицид

Мертвой тоской упадет последняя слеза.
Меня ждет покой, я уйду навсегда.
Боль. Не в силах больше верить вашим словам.
В этом мире все фальшь и просто обман.
Я сама как и вы, но не в силах терпеть.
Я устала. Не надо меня больше жалеть.

Смерть - пустота. Там наверно легко.
И не надо делать совсем ничего.
Можно молчать и рыдать в темноте,
И никто ничего не ответит тебе.
Там так же как здесь,
Только не нужно дышать
И делать вид, что хочешь кому-то что-то сказать.

Суицид для тех - кто хочет остаться один,
Не слышать смех, не понимать причин.
Просто уйти, чтобы быть одному...
Туда... в этот свет или темноту...
Там то, что ты хочешь увидеть,
То чего так не хватает...
Надеюсь душа без тела больше там не страдает.

Там можно летать одиноко,
Превращаясь из пламени в лед.
Там никто не посмотрит жестоко
И плохо не назовет.
Мне кажется там очень сладко,
И души меняют цвет...
Только им там друг до друга
Окончательно дела нет...
Там не строят иллюзий и планов,
Просто живут для себя,
Освободившись от земных завалов.
Там память уснет навсегда.

----------


## pobarabanus

Очень понравилось! сильное стихотворение!.... три раза прочитал.....

----------


## Olga

Спасибо большое) Рада что понравилось!

----------


## Римма

По традиции делюсь найденным у других авторов...

***

Кот Басё

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/03/08/378

Ветер с севера гонит тучи, и дождем караван навьючен, ветер холоден, стар и скрючен, он устал от такой весны. Дождь прольется над нашим домом, по нелепым законам Ома – мы устроены по-другому, то есть слишком напряжены. Силу тока пора уменьшить – чтобы не было в сердце трещин, по которым ясней и резче узнают не попавших в рай. Отрекайся, люби, как надо – добродетель, покой и правда – получай это все в награду, просто медленно умирай. Умирай – потому, что /слышишь?/ ты не хочешь подняться выше, стоя где-то под самой крышей, ты твердишь о родной земле, что считает тебя игрушкой – много лет никому не нужной, что жестоко снимает стружку, заставляя собой болеть. О земле, что давно не держит, что уже нарожала свежих, что тебя отпустила прежде, чем мы стали ее просить… Небо ждет, только ты боишься сделать шаг, оказаться ближе, ты упрямо стоишь под крышей, вызывая себе такси. Небо теплое, словно море, я теряюсь в его просторе, я не вправе решать и спорить, я не в силах сидеть и ждать. Крепкий вечер в бокале подан, тучи пьют дождевую воду, на войне за свою свободу мне приходится побеждать. Моя армия – дождь и ветер, я одна здесь за все в ответе, я случилась на этом свете для того, чтобы вы смогли…  По карнизам шагают тучи, караван темнотой навьючен, ты не знаешь, как будет лучше.
Ты не видишь меня с земли.

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

Amantes sunt amentes

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/03/05/7853

Влюбленность - это не род недуга, а та волна, что идет по кругу - безумным вихрем сметать друг друга и засыпать, покорившись ей. Ad delectandum - быть просто вместе, готовить завтрак под "наши" песни, не знать бессмысленных "до" и "если", а верить - в каждый из лучших дней. Решить однажды, что боль растает, как снег, что ветром весна стирает, и мы случимся двумя мирами в одной системе координат. Amantes - хроника, одержимость, куда нас тянет непостижимо, мы проживаем в таком режиме игру, в которой нельзя назад. Пора признаться, пора ответить... Смотри, как яростно солнце светит, и мы идем по своей планете, и мы владеем своей весной. Давай придумаем краски ярче, чем те, что созданы для незрячих, наш мир - безумный, цветной, горячий, он ждет и светится... Ты со мной?

----------


## FUNTIK

Как не забыл весь мир творений,
что истикали от творцов.
Как желает умиротворений,
самый выший из богов.

Как помнят песни,ранних поколений,
поющих сегодняшних пивцов.
Как память царства и историй,
что сохраняет наш народ.

Так и у меня в душе и сердце,
останится любовь,тепло.
И не забыть мне лет прошедших,
искрящихся всегда с тобой.

Хоть и не увидимся мы в суе,
но ты всегда со мной,ты здесь.
Непотерял тебя на вечно, 
МАМА, мы увидимся с тобой.

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

Fuck them all

***

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/03/11/2999

Да поднимусь я  - с колен, с лопаток, со дна колодца, из глубины, вы снова сделали виноватой меня, но я не беру вины – спасибо, хватит, полны карманы, боюсь, не выдержу – через край, вы не даете заштопать раны, лукаво щурясь: «не умирай». Какие руки, какие плечи, какое чертово «я люблю», я научилась по-человечьи свое тепло отдавать зверью, по холке гладить, кормить с ладоней, не замечая, как крепок клык, и верить – зверь мой меня не тронет, он мной приручен, ко мне привык, и удивляться, услышав шорох, глухое рыканье за спиной…
Да поднимусь я  - без разговоров, которых вы не вели со мной, без лишней нежности и заботы, без вас, любимые, - в сотый раз…
Вот только в счастье за поворотом придется тоже идти без вас.

----------


## Римма

(Нашла это в Сети. Автор мне неизвестен)

***

Стихи уставшей деловой женщины

Хочется дурой набитою стать,
Чтоб не уметь ни писать, ни читать,
Чтобы валяться круглые сутки...
Чтобы смеяться на глупые шутки...
Чтобы переться от розовой шмотки,
Чтобы подруги - одни идиотки,
Чтоб в ридикюле духи и жЫвачка,
Чтоб Петросян насмешил до ус ....ки,
Чтобы компьютер - большой калькулятор,
Чтобы с ашипкай писать "гиниратор",
Чтобы "Дом-2" - "зашибись передача",
Кучу любовников и побогаче,
Чтобы в наушниках - "Шпильки" с Биланом,
Чтобы трусы - только "Дольче Габана",
Чтоб "кибернетика" - страшное слово, 
Чтобы "политика - это не клёво".
В общем, хочу быть набитою дурой,
Брать не умом, а лицом и фигурой,
Всё достигать, обнажая коленки...
Стать бы такой... И убица ап стенку

----------


## Римма

Smoker

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/07/05/1308

Это только сначала не больно. Потом начнется.
Если время и лечит кого, то ногою левой.
Беспробудно и страшно бренчит затравленный Моцарт,
Понимая, что сам он – лишь вымысел без Сальери.

Это только сначала… А после – сушите весла,
Голосите по-взрослому, кто вас теперь осудит?
Но не вырасти дереву там, где козлы да кОзлы,
А корнями не выхватить неба озонный студень.

Это только сначала. А скоро боль тебя сменит.
Твое имя присвоит себе в этом контр-страйке.
И она за тебя, от молений содрав колени,
Примет пряник и кнут. И получит пинка и пайку. 

Это только сначала? И только в конце? Да бросьте.
Разделительной гоним навстречу. За встречу! Прозит!
 …В наших башнях снесенных, в осколках слоновьей кости,
Беспробудно Сальери и Моцарт нас лакримозят…

----------


## Римма

Вик

тихое

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/11/21/463

***

отрешенный небожитель, брат бродяге и царю,
на ворованном иврите я с тобою говорю:
голос мой всё тише, тише (покидает масло жмых…)
птицы лязгают по крыше, мокрые от слёз твоих 
их в ладони, как в кавычки заключая на заре,
ты, конечно, по привычке тихо плачешь в ноябре.
на душе похолодало. мир покрыл, как ряска плёс,
звон презренного металла, а не этих жарких слёз,
и, накрывший медным тазом всё, что ново и старо,
день в оконной раме смазан хлёсткой кистью писсаро. 
ветер выкрутни буровит. листья, словно капли крови, 
скопом грязевой ушат покрывают и шуршат.
что ещё? в запруде лебедь, белоснежная как свет...
в тишине разлит молебен, и тебя как будто нет, 
но идёт долиной мглистой в межпространственный разрез
шёпот сердца атеиста до семи твоих небес.

----------


## [email protected]

Вот, случайно недавно прочитал, очень понравилось.. надо бы всерьез чтением заняться, что то я про старину Хайяма забыл совсем.

Мы с тобою - добыча, а мир - западня.
Бог - охотник нас травит, к могиле гоня.
Сам во всем виноват, что случается в мире,
А в грехах обвиняет тебя и меня.

----------


## Римма

Хайям рулит!)) с его теплым юмором и меткими замечаниями

----------


## Римма

Дарья Серенко

НЕ ВСЕ ДОМА

Уходя из дома, туши свет,
Кроши хлеб.
Словно собираешься уйти надолго,
Забыть дорогу.
Дороги-то взрослеют, а ты - нет,
Заигравшийся в нелюбимого
Ребёнок от Бога.
Так вот и бывает: решаешь уйти,
Решаешь уйти серьёзно и навсегда,
Не отрезав, как надо, к себе пути.
На всякий пожарный.
На всякий, да...
Вечером выловят, притащат в дом.
Будешь стоять, лицо утирать ладошкой:
"Я вам не нужен!"
И будто не знать о том,
Что нашли-то тебя
По хлебным крошкам.

----------


## inv

умно)))

----------


## Римма

Светлана Сурганова

Весна

(текст песни)

***

Процент сумасшедших в нашей квартире
увеличится, если ты не придешь.
И весна - не весна, если ты позабыла
свой город дождей, этот садик и дом.
В коммунальной квартире - 
Содом и Гоморра:
кошки рожают, дети орут
и посудой гремят соседские монстры,
курят, курят, и счастье куют.

Весна, весна идет!
Весне дорогу!
Весна, весна идет!
Весне дорогу!

Но я понимаю, что все тебе это
давно надоело и больше чем жить.
Что нет пустоты, есть отсутствие веры,
что нет нелюбви, есть присутствие лжи.
А март своим безразборчивым бредом
уложит в свой грунт тела молодых,
да так, чтоб не смог реаниматор
в искусстве своем сам себя превзойти.

Весна, весна идет!
Весне дорогу!
Весна, весна идет!
Весне дорогу!

И что из того, что разорваны связи?
И что из того, что молчат провода?
И что из того, что все песни похожи
одна на другую, а та - на тебя?
В моей преисподней 
Как будто бы людно,
но поздно сшивать уже 
рану край в край,
и я разделяю все случаи жизни
на что было до и после тебя!

Весна!
Весна...

----------


## Римма

Зинаида Гиппиус

***

ИДИ ЗА МНОЙ.

Полуувядших лилий аромат
Мои мечтанья легкие туманит.
Мне лилии о смерти говорят,
О времени, когда меня не станет.

Мир - успокоенной душе моей.
Ничто ее не радует, не ранит.
Не забывай моих последних дней,
Пойми меня, когда меня не станет.

Я знаю, друг, дорога не длинна,
И скоро тело бедное устанет.
Но ведаю: любовь, как смерть, сильна.
Люби меня, когда меня не станет.

Мне чудится таинственный обет.
И, ведаю, он сердца не обманет, -
Забвения тебе в разлуке нет!
Иди за мной, когда меня не станет.

1895.

----------


## Римма

Бесамемуча

там когда-то было солнце

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/04/03/5139

***

это серенькое небо…не взлететь, не разогнуться.
окольцованы предзимьем, очередностью на выход.
помолчать об очевидном и уйти - не оглянуться,
постараться не тревожить утомившееся «лихо».

можно вверх, а можно ниже - перископами к востоку,
где когда-то было солнце… остающимся – на память
недосказанность - межстрочно: от забытого порога
через собственные души до ненайденного храма. 

хочешь, встретимся однажды? по теплу моей ладони
ты отыщешь эту точку…разминуться невозможно.
там когда-то пели птицы. и давай без церемоний –
в двух мгновеньях до рассвета, за полынью придорожной.

----------


## Римма

Автор мне неизвестен

***

Знаешь, ангелов нет, им здесь просто не будет житья.
Им обрежут крыла, их пером фаршируют подушки.
Им закроют глаза и завяжут узлом на макушке
Небольшую деталь небольшого комплекта белья.

Пусть их лучше не будет, пусть некому будет упасть
И разбиться о серый асфальт, защищающий души.
Души тех, кто с усердием учится знать, а не слушать,
Кто не глядя умеет сказать, где и сколько возможно украсть.

Даже если б я знала о них, я бы стала, конечно, молчать.
Это раньше у каждого был персональный хранитель...
А сейчас прогуляться вдоль крыши со мной не хотите ль?
Хоть мы их и не встретим, но точно не будем скучать.

----------


## Джули

А вот и мое произведение:
_Слепой Ангел_

Ангел с небес спускался
Расправив белые крылья
Опустился и в комочек сжался
Сжался от безсилья
Неужели люди
Все жестоки стали
Опустили руки
Верить перестали
Себя,друг друга убивать
Вошло наверно в моду
Лежать тихонько умирать
Вот что нужно народу
Вот Ангел встал и посмотрел
Глазами полными печали
Он это видеть не хотел
Глаза без жизнеными стали
И где то ходит по земле
Печальный слепой Ангел
Мечтает он вернутся в рай
Ведь он крылатый Ангел

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

Ночное

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/04/13/2380

***

Ночь проходит – как заряд батареи трубки, и к утру окончательно сядет, сойдя на нет. Мы опять попытались собрать свои карты в руки, но для ставок не хватает уже монет. Слишком пусто в карманах – выверни наизнанку, ты найдешь там окончания старых фраз. Не занять у другого, и не пойти ва-банк, и мы уже не играем. Видишь, играют в нас. Все слова обесценились, все, что имеет смысл – не озвучишь, не выдашь, не выстроишь в стройный текст. Ночь проходит факиром – босой по осколкам мыслей. Она может быть вечной. Если не надоест. Мы не знаем друг друга. Мы слишком друг друга знаем. Это просто синонимы – выбрать и заменить. И у каждого вместо сердца – дыра сквозная. Каждый горд и успешен, избран и знаменит. И у каждого сто причин не пойти навстречу, и у каждого – инстинктивно – потребность жить. Ночь ложится неслышно – как будто ей станет легче – на горячие угли общей больной души. Мы стоим в тупике, из которого – вверх и в пропасть. Кто кого уничтожит, возвысит, рискнет вернуть?..  Мы друг друга сто раз пропускали вперед – попробуй. Не поднимемся вместе к звездам – пойдем ко дну. Если б не было правил – все было бы очень просто. Вертикальный контекст. Проклятая память бьет. Я ведь знаю, как ты умеешь любить серьезно, когда каждой клеточкой чувствуется – твое, ты берешь людей – уверенно, не стесняясь, как художник выбирает карандаши…

Ты не можешь – это многое объясняет.

Я не верю – это многое и решит.

----------


## Freddi

Одинoкая свечкa медленнo тлелa годами,
Вдруг пoявилaсь Онa и загорелoсь Плaмя,
Нo cдуть тo плaмя решилa онa сгoрячa,
Кaк бы сoвсем нe пoгaсла свечa...   
(с) моё

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё 

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/05/05/4702 

*** 

Бирюзой в серебре затихают волны, ювелирно точен рисунок мыса, море спит на ключицах Земли кулоном, словно знак бесконечность в оправу вписан, византийским узором ложатся камни на зеленый пояс лесных массивов, и Земля обнимает меня руками - так, что с ней расстаться невыносимо, невозможно – спаяны воедино, гравитация плюс горизонт покоя. Я тиха, безмятежна, невозмутима, только небо какое-то не такое – чайка вьется в лазури и ищет что-то, и внезапно на миг замирает возле белоснежного следа от самолета, разделившего небо на «до» и «после».

----------


## IloveInet

Я тебя сначало милый ,дорогой мой ,расчешу,
После ,я возьму и гриму килограммчик наложу,
Ты смотреться будешь лучше,счас тебе я докажу,
Когда парочку косичек на головке привяжу.

Возьму красок разноцветных,разукрашу те лицо,
Будешь ты крутейшим перцем,я не вру западлецо.
Просто мне сейчас доверься,все сомненья убери,
Ты звездее всех на свете,всех на свете раза в три.

----------


## Римма

Инна Ф. 

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/01/28/480 

(отрывок) 

*** 

Куда-то улетают облака 
И небо – словно тряпка на ветру… 
Все – тленно. Только голос и строка 
Останутся за нами – не умрут. 

На ветках никнет рыжий балдахин 
И капают мгновенья, словно яд… 
Все – тленно. Только песни и стихи 
Останутся за нами – не сгорят.

----------


## Римма

Ольга Родионова 

http://www.netslova.ru/verochka/idu.html#2 

http://gondola.zamok.net/060/60ver_1.html 

*** 

Мы так давно не дети, и луна 
Лежит пятном на лаковом паркете. 
И жизнь видна из темного окна. 
И мы не дети. 

Зима, зима, и скромные дары, 
И золотые тонкие осколки, 
И жизнь светла, как новые шары 
На нашей елке. 

Как золотые шкурки на снегу, 
Как шкурки лис на мамином жакете, 
Как звезд картон, как нежность на бегу, 
Как - мы не дети. 

Уткнуться лбом в желанное тепло, 
В кафтан, пропахший пылью театральной, 
И видеть жизнь в узорное стекло - 
Большой и дальней. 

Большой и теплой - с папиных колен, 
Сияющей уже в мечтах о лете... 
Мой новогодний сон, мой дом, мой плен, 
Где мы - не дети, 

Где ничего, любимый, никогда - 
Под ватой свежевыпавшего снега... 
И лишь твоя картонная звезда 
Сияет с неба.

----------


## Римма

Анжелика Толкачева

http://www.ramenskoye.ru/?action=lit...=poetry&id=477

"Мы с тобой одной
крови, ты и я"
(Киплинг)


А ведь мы немного схожи:
Волк, собака — кровь одна.
Шкура разная? Так что же!
Ведь одна на всех луна!

Я устроюсь возле дома,
Ты — на горке под сосной.
Мы с тобою не знакомы,
Но знакомые с луной.

Свет притягивает души.
Время скручено в спираль.
Навостри, волчара, уши.
Слышишь? Вторит эхом даль!

Ты — с тоскою одинокою.
Я — о воле вою ввысь.
В неба пропасть звездноокую
По-звериному молись!

Ты — на полпути к селенью.
Я — на полпути к тайге.
А луна скользит по небу
По невидимой дуге!..

А ведь мы немного схожи:
Волк, собака — кровь одна.
Шкура разная, так что же?
Ведь одна на всех луна.

----------


## Olga

Посвящается всем у кого депрессия

Хотела забыть про все к чертовой матери.
У меня получилось, были провалы в памяти.
Это страшно, но врач сказала такого больше не будет.
Нужно просто об этом не думать.

Есть два типа людей склонных к депрессии:
Кто-то уходит в работу, а кто-то хочет повеситься.
Но теперь нет никого спокойней меня в этом мире.
Феназепам под язык - в депрессивном стиле.

Я не помню вкус алкоголя уже 3 месяца,
Потому что не хочется. 
Над головой наверное нимб уже светится.

Я просто милое солнышко, но согреть пока не могу.
Замерзаю сама, даже в такую жару.

P.S. поставьте мне 5 с плюсом по борьбе с депрессией)

----------


## Olga

Расфигачу свою гитару об стену
Или лучше с балкона выкину -
Предавая ее оранж душу тлену.
Ее бренное тело - выхухоль.

Нахрена мне ее вообще подарили?
Я ж сама ее слезно выпрашивала.
Но гитары не лечат в романтик стиле
Ни тела, ни души, ни депрессии

Я и играть то на ней не умею,
А мечтала, что буду учиться.
В музыкалку ходить нудно и лениво.
Я, наверно, уже стара и пора лечиться)

Одна девочка мне так и сказала,
Говорит, не круто в мои 22 -
Что учиться играть я уже стара((((

Может найдется какой-нить суицидник,
Кто играть научит меня?

p.s. опять эта "гитарная хрень" поперла....((

----------


## Olga

наверное, прихожу в себя, депрессия излечима..  )

В воздухе пахнет сухой листвой,
Под ногами шишки и иглы сосны.
Я в лесу. Этой жаркой летней порой
Мне не снятся больше плохие сны.

Я очнулась, и мир вокруг
Снова греет своими ласками.
Я жива, я буду, и я живу
И никогда не была так счастлива.

Ветер тучи уносит далеко на юг,
И обиды все тают в воздухе.
Ты прости меня, что не было сил.
Я жива. И спасибо, Господи

----------


## КрошкаРу

Римма, браво, дивные стихи!

----------


## наивная дурочка

Недолго я пила из чаши Бытия 
Из чаши той, что полнится слезами
 Шёл день за днём, и годы за годами. 
Всё меньше слёз всё больше пустоты..

Я пью до дна, хоть слёзы так горьки, 
Но самой горькой каплей станешь ты.
Последней, самой горькой и прощальной.
Закончен путь унылый и печальный.

Не стоит сожалеть, когда уйду. 
Не нужно слёз- прольётся кровь убийцы. 
Моя душа подобно серой птице 
Найдёт пристанище,
найдет себе покой.

Я так устала боль в себе хранить.
Хотела душу в сталь перекалить.
Я сердце в серый лёд, в осколок льда 
Хотела превратить,
Но не смогла

Недолго я пила из чаши Бытия 
Из чаши той, что полнилась слезами.
Теперь пуста и слёз в ней больше нет.
Мне их хватило на 16 лет

----------


## Римма

АВТОР: Инна Филиппова

***

Эта осень среди всех бед
Тонкой книжкой-раскраской аллей.
Эта осень — всего лишь след
На последней моей земле.

Что найдем, потеряем мы,
Все не стоит ее родства
И слепой первобытной тьмы,
Облекающей плоть в слова.

Каждый создал, познал, что смог,
Зло, наощупь, в душе, во мгле.
Эта осень — всего лишь срок
Пребывания на земле.

То ли слово, то ль Божий лик,
То ли просто тоска и суть.
Эта осень — последний крик,
Журавлиный стеклянный путь.

***

Чашка кофе. Чашка мирозданья.
Сломан мир под веками, на дне.
За окном сквозь призрачные зданья
Опадает облако огней.

Опадает мертвое пространство
На асфальт, как выцветший лоскут.
И, качнувшись, лампа беспристрастно
На глаза кладет по пятаку.

Одиночество. Мое владенье.
Акры обетованной земли.
Синий город, выстроенный зреньем,
Над Невой качается вдали.

Уплывают корабли на север,
Обретая порт в прищуре век.
Чашка кофе ночью с воскресенья
На субботу. Осень. Первый снег.

* * *

Солнце — мертвая рыба на песке
Осень
Мы как птицы 
Играем в последний полет
Беспредел наших крыльев
И бритва неба —
Счастье которое непоправимо

* * *

Растрачу облака впустую,
Как жизнь свою.
Ничем на свете не рискую
И не пою.

И ни к чему я не причастна,
И ни к кому.
И, как зверек, сбегает счастье
Из тьмы во тьму.

Растрачу дни свои под снегом
Прошедших драм,
Стеклом толченым, теплым хлебом —
На стол богам.

Так было, будет. Для порядка
Из-под небес
Струится золотая прядка
На мертвый лес.

----------


## Римма

Инна Филиппова

http://www.interlit2001.com/filippova-5.htm

Дай мне руку — на все семь бед,
Что расскажем за чашкой чая.
Дай мне руку — на то, что свет,
Где мы выжили, так случаен.

Так беспечен его обман.
Так неверны его улыбки.
Дай мне руку — на океан,
Этот питерский вечер зыбкий.

Дай мне руку — чтобы нам быть,
Чтоб спокойно гореть, как свечи.
Чтоб когда-нибудь переплыть,
То ли жизнь, то ли этот вечер.

Там внизу огоньки, огни,
Там внизу будут чьи-то лица.
Дай мне руку — на все те дни,
За которые не молиться,

Но идти до той тишины,
Где не важен закон вчерашний.
Чтоб уткнуться в кольцо луны,
Словно Богу в его рубашку.

Тянет вечер в окошке нить
Тускло-ржавой фонарной пыли.
Дай мне руку — чтоб не забыть
Всех, кого мы с тобой любили.

Кто-то черен, а кто-то бел.
Но для нас нет иного бога,
Чем, кто душу нам отогрел
И ушел по своим дорогам,

И ушел — на свои семь бед,
И ушел — на свои законы.
Дай мне руку — на то, что свет,
Где мы выжили, мало помнит.

И пускай нас не вспомнят, пусть.
И пускай — даже мы друг друга...
Дай мне руку — на весь тот путь,
Где не надо идти по кругу.

----------


## Страсть

Я любила тебя,
Ты меня избегал.
Я кричала тебе,
Ты мне вслед промолчал.
Я просила прощенья,
Ты меня не простил.
Я хотела заплакать,
Но дождь меня опередил.


Сердце бьётся тихо,
От чего?
Мысли не впорядке,
Для кого?
Ускоряется дыханье,
Почему?
Понимаю,что ненужна я никому....

----------


## Римма

Мои свежие стихи...

***

По мотивам кинофильма Lost and Delirious

Стать рыцарем ее - ступить на край,
От всех скрыть слезы, опустить манжеты
(порезы на руках - гарант билета
в пропахший йодом войлоковый рай)

[Как же мне позабыть мою девочку? карты все спутаны.
Ее смех ее голос податливость тела под утро и
То, как смотрит она иногда, а тебя хоть привязывай.
Это, милая, тайна, молчи, никому не рассказывай...]

Что ты знаешь о ней - той, которая стала мне ангелом?
Ее тела ландшафт наизусть все изгибы и впадины  
Я волчонком ручным с ней -  смягчается суть моя дикая 
Прижиматься и слушать биение сердца в груди ее...  

[А в глазах ее - звезд мириады и лунное крошево ...
Тем больнее сейчас глядя в них, слушать глупую ложь ее,
И пожара лесного внутри разгорается зарево,
Уходя - уходи... И не надо, не надо спасать меня...]

Безмолвному течению реки
Не вытравить безумье и отвагу.
Ты снова кормишь сокола с руки
И сгоряча хватаешься за шпагу.

[В лес уйду, моя девочка, узкими тропами тайными,
Подзову к себе сокола криком гортанным отчаянным
С крыши вниз, в неба высь, ты прощай, - что вы там внизу замерли.

Что ты знаешь о ней, что ты знаешь о ней, что ты знаешь о...]



20 ноября 2010 г.

----------


## Римма

Свет vs Тьма


Я войду в ваши храмы, как ходят все люди - с молитвой,
Заживу после войн - ни руин, ни окопов, ни рытвин,
Стану света фотоном, мельчайшей частицей, пылинкой,
Светлой мудростью Борхеса и откровенностью Рильке.

[Я плечо, если надо кому-то помочь.
Но приходит ночь]

Древней магией темный огонь разольется по венам,
Плод Луны наливается соком, сулит перемены.
Вновь глаза зажигаются голодом старым звериным,
Из окна да по улицам тенью бесшумною длинной...

[Аверс - кресло судьи, реверс - жертвы и явки с повинной]

До поры все o`key, но сейчас срыв и выход из-под контроля;
Дать свободу зверью [тихий рык]  - вот в чем суть, вот в чем соль и
в чем сладость - пружиняще лапы поставить на плечи
и оскалиться - люди, ваш страх - он такой человечий...

[Ни к чему ваши слабые глупые... блеянья... речи]

Свет иль Тьма? Аверс, реверс? Решай: или-или
...Я серебряной пулей пробью ее сердце - навылет.
И потухнут глаза, что при жизни огнями светились...
Ты появишься вновь - лишь Луна наберет свою силу...

[Эх, сестра, где тебя столько жизней носило...]





20 ноября 2010 г.

----------


## Римма

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/11/20/8880

Быть воином - оставить теплый кров,
С собой - лишь меч, котомка да стук сердца.
Объехать этот лучший из миров,
войной согреться.

Вновь рукоять меча в ладони сжата,
Быть воином - до смерти, до конца.
И шрамы от клинков чужих ложатся
поверх лица.

Присяг и кодексов ярмо всегда сложней,
Чем просто жизнь без рамок и обетов.
Груз прошлых войн топить всего верней
в забвенье Леты.

На воина обветренных губах
Улыбка чуть заметная застыла.
Он отпустил свой старый темный страх
И просит - силы.

В размеренном течении реки
Он обретет желанную свободу.
Он выпускает меч свой из руки
И входит - в воду.




20 ноября 2010 г.

----------


## Билл Гейтс

Длинные руки, тонкие пальцы,
Хитрого цвета глаза.
-"Можешь и Мне тоже поулыбаться"-
Скажешь со смехом - "коза!".

Двое в одном - Ты выдох, Я вдох.
Шутки вдвоём- никто не привык.
"Верите в Бога? Да чтобы он сдох - 
Вот интересно, отсохнет язык?!"

Длинные ночи, пьяные речи - 
"Боги так строги - Меня наказали,
Легче бы - рядом с предплечьем- картечью,
Лучше бы СПИД, чем Тебя Мне послали.."

длинные крики, тонкие ноты - 
воющий голос, как у шакала..
деепричастные обороты...
"Ты виновата. Меня Ты сломала.."

длинная шея.. слабые нервы..
желтая кожа, гланды в ремне.
Ты, Мой Джульетт, выдохнул первым, 
Я, Твой Ромео, пока на земле..

----------


## Римма

Автор: Crazy

Быть растоптанным, рваться наружу, 
Улетать, молча таять в закате. 
Осознать, что ты больше не нужен, 
Что пришёлся сегодня некстати. 
И курить, загрязнять атмосферу, 
Безразлично разглядывать стены, 
Потеплее укрыть свою веру, 
Резануть, изорвать свои вены 
И сидеть, темноту изучая, 
Растворять в ней вопросы, ответы 
И курить, пустоту загрязняя, 
И об душу тушить сигарету.

----------


## Римма

(мое. из последнего. скучала по друзьям, оставшимся в Хабаровске...)

***

Волчья церковь


Я был рожден зверем, вырос в своей стае,
Духу волков верен, а вот теперь маюсь...
Где вы, мои братья? Серые где сестрицы?
Тихо. И не слыхать мне ни позывных волчицы,

Ни подвыванья стаи, нет никаких сигналов.
Мы так давно расстались, свидеться шансов мало.
Днем я держусь гордо. Ночью опять снится:
Рядом волков морды - старых друзей лица.

Доброй вам всем охоты, где бы вы ни плутали!
Знаю я отчего-то - больше не будет стаи,
Той, что была б центром, той, где душа - птицей,
Волчью найти церковь, истово в ней молиться

Хрипло и беспокойно, сердце порвав в клочья.
Так отзовись воем тот, в ком душа волчья.



3 декабря 2010 г.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

я тоже стихотворю периодически....

***
не касаться твоих волос...
не скользить по шёлку предплечий.
помнить запах пристыженных роз,
По минутам растерянной встречи.
цветом сдержанным, издалека,
повторять свои терпкие мысли.
неизвестна мне эта тоска
по тебе.и непрожитой жизни.

обнимаю за талию музу:
и лилейный её аромат
мне конечно пришелся по вкусу...
но тебя мне так не обнять!
Неизведанный вкус шоколада
Под запретом. вне разума. сны
аккуратным куском рафинада
Растворяются в ласках воды.

и с обидою ревностной муза
смотрит в бездну моих чёрных глаз.
в тихой лирике летнего блюза
она слышит стихи не о нас:
не касаться твоих волос...
не скользить по шёлку предплечий.
вдыхать запах пристыженных роз,
ожидая ещё одной встречи.

----------


## безкровный

Позвольте, пожалуйста, и мне выложить свои стихи. Простите, если они Вам чем-то покажутся глупыми.

* ******

Сердце рвёт боль, в душе пустота,
Я словно бегу, но не знаю куда.
В небе есть Бог, но не слышу его,
Словно он от меня где-то там за завесой дождя,
Далеко, далеко.
Напряжён до предела, я ищу свой ответ,
И не знаю, найду ли, да, или нет.
Свет нового дня я встречаю с тоской,
Что принесет он, радость ли? Боль?
Я хочу отдохнуть. Но как? Я не знаю.
Может быть та, что снилась мне, знает.
Она подарила мне навсегда свой ласковый взгляд.
И нежные руки, в которых я утонул,
Убрали всю боль, подарили покой. Навсегда. Поцелуй…
Но это был сон.
Проснулся, - и снова меня окатила жестокой реальности боли волна.
Я снова бегу. Не зная куда.
Стук сердца и боль. Рану омоет слеза.
И может быть чья-то губа. Прикосновение рук…
Вот только когда?
Я снова бегу.
Солнца закат, небо в огне.
Последний рубеж где-то там, вдалеке.
Там где капли огня срываются в бездну,
Пытаясь проникнут в душу мою... 


* ******

Не хочется верить, что напрасно живёшь,
Что после смерти свой след не оставишь,
Что не вспомнит никто тебя, когда ты умрёшь,
Жирную точку после себя не поставишь....

Мне хочется верить, что построишь ты дом,
Чтобы он был, был твоей крепостью,
И грязные мысли не поселятся в нём,
Чистая кровь не смешается с мерзостью....

Медленным шагом по жизни ступая,
Тебе хочется смерть отложить навсегда,
Но даже с болью комок, тихо в горле глотая,
Понимаешь, что ответ не найдёшь никогда... 

Прошу прощение за такие стихи...

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Прошу прощение за такие стихи...


 как можно просить прощения за стихи? красивая лирика, не бездушная.

----------


## Freddi

а у меня не стихи, я так, оставить запись в треде

Я жизнь не жил, остаток не пытаюсь...
Какого ж чёрта?! Я до сих пор тут трепыхаюсь?!

----------


## Римма

у меня
ментоловый блюз
ментальное тело
малиновый лак
у меня
нервный тик
никотиновый шок
неровный шаг

я спускаюсь в метро
в его гулком нутро
метрономы молчат
и мучают прихожан
люди едут туда где их ждут
где их есть кому провожать
за иллюзией нужности
за персональными джа

выдыхая муссоны
в пустых вагонах
допотопных депо
этаких арт-деко
я пишу на стекле
том, к которому "не прислоняться"
"ты слишком долго и далеко"

осторожно
на следующей станции
выйдет твой бог
и едва ли вы встретитесь с ним опять
здесь повсюду джедаи и джа
а обычного бога
простого понятного бога
не отыскать

я от станции "август" 
до станции "снова сентябрь"
скитаюсь который век
абонент недоступен
он либо не адекватен
либо не человек


в этом грохоте, гоготе, гуле
не гугл, ни яндекс
не сможет найти сети
здесь, в слепой пустоте
где забвение стоит
ровно один жетон
ровно один жетон
и пять станций 
пути

(с)

http://www.diary.ru/~chudo-zdes

----------


## Римма

*** 

Где наши карты – игральные или пиратские, 
хоть медицинские? Где хоть какие-то карты, 
видеть маршрут и масштаб, чтоб идти и карабкаться? 
В чёрных ночах с золотым соловьиным бельканто 
так одуряюще пахнет листвой новорожденной, 
солнцем, соляркой – дорогой и близким вокзалом, 
клеем древесным, слепым неуверенным дождиком … 
Как это много и как это всё-таки мало – 
несколько лет наших, в пыль кофемолкой размолотых. 
Плохо без карт – непонятно, куда же идти нам. 
А соловей всё выводит по чёрному золотом 
важное что-то. И тенью, крадущимся тигром 
ты покидаешь квартиру… 

(Ника Невыразимова) 

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/04/28/6556 

*** 

В мои руки смотри осторожно, не фокусируясь,  
сознавая, что я гуманоид с планеты Сириус, 
и никак не ужиться, наверное, мне с землянами. 
Мои руки несут что-то круглое и стеклянное. 
Это воздух – дышать. Это воздух. Бери. Пусть дышится. 
Мои руки могли быть руками упавшей лыжницы, 
пробежавшей «на бронзу» трассу адреналиново 
с переломами рёбер. Трасса – такая длинная… 
Это воздух – бери. Больше взять невозможно, нечего, 
ибо руки пусты. Им не свойственно обеспечивать, 
созидать и ваять, и держать поводки с собаками. 
Мои руки по-прежнему лыжными машут палками. 

(Ника Невыразимова) 

*** 

Александр Рак 

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/11/15/627 

Я уйду в параллельное небо, где звёзды иные. 
Я уйду я параллельное завтра, где нету оков. 
Там все люди, как братья, и все там друг другу родные. 
Я забуду про мир, где охота идёт на волков. 
Там не воют машины, там лютни поют и кифары. 
Там не ищут ответов, там правильный ищут вопрос. 

...Наплевать, что там кормят баландой и бьют санитары. 
Но зато там в соседней палате Аллах и Христос.

----------


## Римма

Вера Полозкова

http://vero4ka.livejournal.com/tag/стихи

так они росли, зажимали баре мизинцем, выпускали ноздрями дым
полночь заходила к ним в кухню растерянным понятым
так они посмеивались над всем, что вменяют им
так переставали казаться самим себе
чем-то сверхъестественным и святым

так они меняли клёпаную кожу на шерсть и твид
обретали платёжеспособный вид
начинали писать то, о чем неуютно думать,
а не то, что всех удивит

так они росли, делались ни плохи, ни хороши
часто предпочитали бессонным нью-йоркским сквотам хижины в ланкийской глуши,
чтобы море и ни души
спорам тишину
ноутбукам простые карандаши

так они росли, и на общих снимках вместо умершего
образовывался провал
чей-то голос теплел, чей-то юмор устаревал
но уж если они смеялись, то в терцию или квинту -
в какой-то правильный интервал

так из панковатых зверят - в большой настоящий ад
пили все подряд, работали всем подряд
понимали, что правда всегда лишь в том,
чего люди не говорят

так они росли, упорядочивали хаос, и мир пустел
так они достигали собственных тел, а потом намного перерастали границы тел
всякий рвался сшибать систему с петель, всякий жаждал великих дел
каждый получил по куску эпохи себе в надел
по мешку иллюзий себе в удел
прав был тот, кто большего не хотел

так они взрослели, скучали по временам, когда были непримиримее во сто крат,
когда все слова что-то значили, даже эти - "республиканец" и "демократ"
так они втихаря обучали внуков играть блюзовый квадрат
младший в старости выглядел как апостол
старший, разумеется, как пират
а последним остался я
я надсадно хрипящий список своих утрат
но когда мои парни придут за мной в тёртой коже, я буду рад
молодые, глаза темнее, чем виноград
скажут что-нибудь вроде
"дрянной городишко, брат"
и ещё
"собирайся, брат"

27-28 сентября 2009 года

----------


## огрызок тепла

а мне тоже плозкова нравится.

Слушай, нет, со мной тебе делать нечего.
От меня ни добра, ни толку, ни просто ужина –
Я всегда несдержана, заторможена и простужена.
Я всегда поступаю скучно и опрометчиво.
Не хочу ни лести давно, ни жалости,
Ни мужчин с вином, ни подруг с проблемами.
Я воздам тебе и романами, и поэмами,
Только не губи себя – уходи, пожалуйста.(она же)

----------


## Римма

Огрызок тепла - отличный стих!!!
Дааа, Полозкова очень талантлива!!!!

еще один есть автор - молодой, но очень талантливый...
у него один стих есть, от которого я расплакалась, хотя думала, меня уже ничто пробить не может.
Сейчас найду...

----------


## Римма

Николай Туманов

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/04/23/2528

***

Ты приходишь… 
Ты тихо своим ключом отпираешь замок на моей двери. 
От порога, раздевшись едва ещё, начинаешь смеяться и говорить. 
Ты проходишь на кухню и ставишь чай, разливая жасминовый аромат. 
И я жду, дверь откроется, вот сейчас, вслед за звуками явишься ты сама…

…Просыпаюсь… 
Мяукает на дворе, одичавший в весеннем разврате кот. За окном старушка – смешной берет на затылке, в улыбке разинут рот, и  задорный дедушка лет под сто в пиджаке расцветки «морской прибой», кормят хлебом уличных злых котов, что лениво ругаются меж собой…

...Это стало привычкой: ты и рассвет… По утрам, задыхаясь в своей любви, я иду за тобой по сырой траве в мир, в котором и муху нельзя убить. Забывая следы на твоих руках, где шприцы прорывались сквозь стенки вен, я прощаю не знающую греха, за десятки в этом грехе измен…
…Мир, в который сбегала ты от меня, для меня был запретен. Твой странный мир заставлял изменяться и изменять. Он, тебя выкрадывая, штормил. Героиновый сон из твоих глубин прорывался криками: «Помоги!..» Я с тобою ссорился. Я грубил. Под холодным душем лечил мозги.
…А когда отпускало тебя к утру, ты клялась, что это в последний раз. Ты просила – пусть память тебе сотрут, не жалея, сволочи-доктора. Утыкаясь носом в десятки «нет», я на форумах точно таких, как ты, разрывал всё знающий интернет, чтоб хоть как-то помочь тебе сжечь мосты.
…Я и сам становился почти врачом, проникая в тайны твоих миров. Всё казалось немного совсем ещё… Панацея есть – пациент здоров!..

…Но, когда в дветысячисотый раз я открыл глаза из тревожных снов, ты ответно своих не открыла глаз. 
Ты другое досматривала кино…

…И обиженный дядька, бухой с утра, ненавидящим взглядом махнув с листа, проворчал: «Отлеталась. Домой пора. Нехер было, зашириваясь, летать…»
…Ведь бывают такие ещё врачи, что едва ты для жалоб откроешь рот, тут же сам себе скажешь: «Молчи! Молчи!.. всё равно он тебя не поймёт, урод!» Только этот, опухший овал лица вдруг, взглянув мне в глаза, перестал ворчать и сказал: «Ты чего?.. Ты держись, пацан! И не вздумай вот так же себя кончать!»

…И качнулся устало привычный день… 
И обрушилось небо из высока… 
И какая-то толстая злая тень, не жалея, хлопала по щекам…

…А когда я воздух сглотнул, как яд, приходя в себя, никакой ещё, тень, размытая в дальних своих краях, оказалась плачущим вдруг врачом… Тот, кто только что виделся злым козлом, говорил сквозь слёзы: «Ребёнок мой, эта жизнь не раз возьмёт на излом. Эта сука - не праздник, а вечный бой! Ты держись, послушай меня. Я сед. За плечами Чечня и ещё Афган. Я тебе не отец, а скорее дед. Только я не видел сильней врага, чем вот этот, который сожрал её. Этот зверь не потешный укус клещей. Он людей не жалея по граммам пьёт, доводя до стадии овощей. Я уже задолбался спасать таких. Без ста граммов смотреть на такое - мрак! Ты же чистый пока. Не начни с тоски. Я ведь вижу,  ты в общем-то не дурак.»
…И, коньяк запивая сухим вином, мы давились засохшим кусочком «бри».
Я ему рассказал, что хотел давно, но с другими не смог бы поговорить…

…И теперь ты приходишь... 
Своим ключом отпираешь замок на моей двери…
От порога, раздевшись едва ещё, начинаешь смеяться и говорить…
Ты проходишь на кухню и ставишь чай, разливая жасминовый аромат…

И я жду… 
дверь откроется… 
вот сейчас…
вслед за звуками явишься ты сама…

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/12/15/3475

***

Раздели меня, Господи, раздели, на слова, часы, полюса Земли, на зверей и травы, на соль и мед… На него раздели меня. На нее. Проведи экватор во мне – чертой, за которой тот не столкнется с той, чтоб они, волнами о борт звеня, не сливались снова в одну меня. Раздели меня, Господи. Я ковчег. Я не знаю, кто во мне и зачем, слышу только песни и голоса… Научи меня, Господи, что сказать. Как спасти их, собранных там, внутри, как найти для каждого материк, отпустить их в облако и на дно?.. На нее раздели меня. На него. Я слежу, как свет переходит в тень, отпускаю голубя каждый день, я смотрю в бездонную синеву. И уже не знаю, куда плыву. Раздели меня, Господи. Вот ребро, я хочу деревянным своим нутром, потемневшим от крепкой твоей смолы, прорасти, чтобы доски ушли в стволы, чтобы больше не плыть и не помнить, как он тяжел и огромен, она легка… 

Им не выплыть, не выжить во мне вдвоем.

На него раздели меня.

На нее.

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/01/22/2993

***

Останови меня на полпути к знакомой пропасти… Я помню эти скалы, земную твердь, сведенную оскалом, и шрам обрыва… Видишь, впереди густой туман – в него скользит песок с крутого склона… Камни, осыпаясь, рождают в недрах эхо, и слепая  земля поет на сотни голосов – не ангельских, не демонских – но тех, кому нет места в каждой из епархий… И я пою. И звук горчит, и пахнет бессмертием, разлитым в темноте. Останови меня. Ее края расходятся, как вспоротая рана, но пропасть дышит, чувствует, и странно, что там, внутри, однажды буду я. Смотреть нельзя. Упавших не спасти. Тропинка петли путает устало…

Но я иду.

Я помню эти скалы…

Останови меня на полпути.

----------


## Римма

ГЕОРГИЙ ИВАНОВ

Ветер тише, дождик глуше,
И на все один ответ:
Корабли увидят сушу,
Мертвые увидят свет.

Ежедневной жизни муку
Я и так едва терплю.
За ритмическую скуку,
Дождик, я тебя люблю.

Барабанит, барабанит,
Барабанит, -- ну и пусть.
А когда совсем устанет,
И моя устанет грусть.

В самом деле -- что я трушу:
Хуже страха вещи нет.
Ну и потеряю душу,
Ну и не увижу свет.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Нет еще вопроса, но готов ответ
Выколи глазенки да лети на свет
В бедовых потемках так легко читать
Соженую иконку больше не порвать
Битая пластика песенку споет
Мертвая собачка под не уснет
На детской  площадке слышен горький плач
Бедненькая Таня хоронила мяч
Домик без окошек обживал сосед
Кто то пожалеет кто то плюнет в след

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Вот ужас нероздареных стихов
И немой крик бегущий за тобою
Невырваться тебе из цепких слов
Своих собак затравливал любовью
Мои глаза совсем уже пусты
Огнем сияют дьявольские блики
И в зеркалах изрезаной души
С ножами пляшут только твои лики
Играет нож и забывает ствол
Петля туда сюда летает
Дорога в небо тысячей окон
Там страшный бог любви нас обвенчает
Нет притяженья неба и земли
Ни там ни тут ни что уже не важно
В огне плывут с бумаги корабли
Воздушным шарикам среди шприцов не страшно
А водка уже пьется как вода
Кабак наполнен блядскими тенями
Что мне до той с кем я пришел сюда
Я мру сегодня горькими глотками
Схватил одну-анука попляши!
Пустая кукла с мертвыми глазами
Марионетки пляшут без души
А меня душит страх за то чту будет с нами

----------


## Ivan Govnov

ЗЕРО
Новый день голодной ложкой
Сошкребет остатки сна
Соберу себя по крошкам
Чтоб отдать на милость дня
Солнце лживо улыбнется
И с небес опять продаст
Боль приветливо проснется
По собачьи лапу даст
А по кругу чьито лица
Опостылевших людей
Перелистают страницы
Улиц, серых площадей
Сквозь больничные палаты
Сквозь чужие голоса
Снег летит стерильной ватой
В мир где плачут образа
Ничего не ожидая
Нинадеяс ниначто 
Сахар в чае тихо тая
Предвещает мне ЗЕРО

----------


## Ivan Govnov

развелся-потерял и жену и маленькую дочку.Зато прорвало на стишки. Вот так.

----------


## Римма

Автор: Чёрный Георг Предел Невозможного

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/10/08/8922

тебя привычно давит жизнь
как масло давит жизнь
ты так давно устал твердить
держись держись держись

и вот утратив резкость черт
старанием врачей
ты просто хочешь знать зачем
желаешь знать зачем

и под прицелом глаз больших
как зеркало души
ты слушаешь приказ дыши
давай дыши дыши

усталость лёгкая как смерть
и тянет слиться с ней
а говорят не смей не смей
а говорят не смей

а сердцу нужно не стучать
и можно не стучать
но только пусть они молчат
на час всего на час

я верил мы с тобой одно 
двойное но одно
с тобой мне было всё равно
по дну до дна на дно

могли луну рукой достать
и даже лечь под танк
а вышло что конкомитант
простой конкомитант

и кто ты сам и где твой дом
тогда теперь потом 
а говорил что мы уйдём
что мы уйдём вдвоём

усталость лёгкая как сон
прозрачная как сон
а говорил другим путём
под пируэты сов

и вот тебя и нет совсем
и запах твой осел
и не осталось мне ни тем
ни очертаний тел

привязанность к другим вещам
любовь к другим вещам
но помнишь ты же обещал
ведь ты же обещал

----------


## Римма

Чёрный Георг

http://rifma.ru/posts/post/421864

***

Ты снова приходишь на берег – и трогаешь волны,
И гладишь прозрачные, слабо-покатые спины...
Пустые, как ветер. 
Как воздух – текучи и вольны.
И так веселы, словно стаи подростков-дельфинов.
Ты смотришь – сквозь воду – в глубины, и видишь там город.
Огни... 
Вереницы огней... 
Фонари и машины.
К тебе присосались – и тянут, и тянут за ворот –
Туда, в глубину... 
Глубина созданА для мужчины.
И ты, подойдя к самой кромке воды, цепенеешь,
За поручни взявшись – на крыше высотного дома.
И, как в сорок пятом какой-нибудь "правильный" немец,
Готов размышлять о «победе» – совсем по-другому.
Пространство для птиц и для рыб существует трёхмерным.
На плоскости жить – что за радость, скажите на милость?..
Смелей! 
Разбегись – и ныряй, 
Погружаясь всем телом
В такие красоты, 
Что им никогда и не снились.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Недавно открыл для себя Непомнящего. Очень близко и к Башлачеву и к Я. Дягилевой. Сильные тексты:
"Мы будем жить долго

Маленький кораблик плыл прочь от тебя,
По течению или так, куда глаза глядят.
А куда они глядят?  Что рай, что ад…
Лишь бы оттуда, где не простят,
Чтобы тихо напиться и все забыть,
Чтобы тихо уснуть и все забыть,
Чтобы тихо исчезнуть и все забыть,
Чтобы тихо что угодно и все забыть.
Как горели пробки, как летели планки,
Как поверх давила-ездила пьянь-вечность на танке,
И те, кого Бог любит, умирали молодыми; 
Ну, а мы тусовались совсем с другими -
Мы будем жить долго.

Там у них, у богов, сегодня застолье –
Поминки по тому, что мы звали любовью.
У нас это словечко рифмуется кровью,
А они не знают, что это такое.
Говорил бог богу: «Конечно, на кой нам,
Но объясни, что эти люди называют словом больно?
Мы думали, мы можем быть за них спокойны,
А они себя ведут как-то недостойно».
Так разговаривали боги, а я сегодня пил
И вчера тоже пил, а зачем – забыл.
Мы будем жить долго.

А вчера что-то очень неплохо светилось,
Светилось-святилось, жаль вот, позабылось.
Не горела свечка, земленела прохлада -
То ли так вышло, то ли так надо.
Захотел повыебаться – дескать, крылья из воска,
Руками в карманы, головою в доски.
Доски-то гнилье, но что-то черное между:
То ли это тьма, то ли это надежда –
Мы будем жить долго."

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Еще один хлам, давно написал. Рифма правда избитая (тень-день) зато он честный. 

Ты приручила мою тень
И тенью обернула день
А ночью завела в свой сад
Где стонут травы и кричат
Где вся любовь живет в цветах
В колючих розах и шипах

Там полюбил тебя такой
Тревожной, мрачною, чужой
С росой полночной на щеках
С цветущим маком в волосах

И вот оглохнув от стрекоз
Я пью отраву твоих розг
Запястья рук вскрывает нож
И я уйду а ты уснеш

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Поклоняйтесь жизни поклонитесь свету
Золотые трубы подымите к небу
Пусть поют и славят листья ивы желтой
Что упали в землю не прилипли к солнцу
Маленькое чудо-сок бежит из вены
Тоненькой дорожкой питая побеги
Хлебные колосья роздирают маки
На свадебных открытках траурные знаки
Так дождемся ночи не выходя из тени
Ведь золотые трупы смотрят уже в небо
И венки созрели со стальным каркасом
Куклы все сгорели с смехом с диким плясом

----------


## Бурундук

(брееееед)))
Обращение Атеиста к Богу.

Боже,скажи мне честно,всего один в жизни раз
Давай обойдёмся без глупых, пафосных фраз 
Здесь шесть миллиардов людей,на планете
Душа почти каждого из нас "лежит"на монете
Но даже здесь,в этом вечном аду
Есть ангелы.В Эдеме,да,в твоём "саду"
Должны б они навек остаться 
Но они на Земле.И куда им податься?
Их души бесценны.Грехов у них нет
Неужто поэтому у них нет и лет?
Их жизнь обрубленна и болью заполненна...
Боже,ведь твоя ж это  воля исполненна?
Так вот скажи,зачем ты губишь чистый свет?
Ведь знаешь же его и так здесь нет.
Зачем ты мучаешь так их?Что б побыстрей забрать?
О Бог,над "шутками" твоими нам суждено рыдать.
Скажи,в чём ангела вина?Что неба свет он?
Но наша жизнь,но даже не игра.Всего лишь кон.
Ты хочешь проучить своих "плохих детей"?
Но почему ценой таких ужаснейших смертей?
Прошу не за себя.За ангелов прошу...
Скажи что делать?Да видит Мэри я не согрешу,
Но только если ты,хотя бы в жизни раз
Без этих глупых,глупых фраз
Ты чудо сотворишь.Продлишь ты годы их,
Ведь больно это так.Их жизнь всего лишь миг.
Как глупо.Атеист.Я пала на колени пред тобой.
Я унижаюсь.Как могу?Но Боже,Боже мой
Прошу один лишь раз,один лишь раз!
Ты обрати внимание на ангелов,не нас.
О Боже каждый день буду молиться
Я буду,буду унижаться пред тобой
Ты знаешь смерти ангел не боится,
Прошу оставь!Ему нужен покой.
Ты видишь Боже я в отчаянии.Услышь же крик моей души
Тебя прошу я ,умоляю,ты просто,просто не спеши
Не отнимай ты их у нас .Они к тебе вернуться
Но дай им шанс.Они проснуться.
Ты видишь всё и понимаешь.
Зачем жестоко так играешь?

Но всё это конечно бред.
Ведь Бога в этом мире нет.

----------


## Римма

Инна Ф. 

http://www.stihi.ru/2001/01/15-34 

Припадаю к соцветьям трав 
И холодному телу дня. 
Я не знаю, кто прав, не прав, 
Но я верю цветам, камням. 

Но я верю чужим словам, 
Злым, беспечным, совсем простым. 
Я не знаю зачем жива, 
Но сжигаю свои мосты. 

В небесах догорят легко 
Тонкорукие тополя. 
Я не знаю каков закон, 
Но я верю тебе, земля. 

А вкус вечера – вкус вина. 
Я не помню зачем иду. 
Как в пруду, в глубине окна 
Кто-то тихо зажег звезду.

----------


## Римма

У нее такой холодный взгляд, 
Для нее все истины равны - 
Это рано в кровь проникший яд 
Невской тускло-глянцевой волны. 

Для нее "поверить" и "простить" - 
Новые названия простуд. 
Не играет, даже не грустит, 
Смотрит в мир, как смотрят в темноту. 

(Инна Ф.)

----------


## Римма

Федерико Гарсиа Лорка

***

ПОСТУПЬ СИГИРИЙИ

Бьется о смуглые плечи
бабочек черная стая.
Белые змеи тумана
след заметают.

И небо земное
над млечной землею.

Идет она пленницей ритма,
который настичь невозможно,
с тоскою в серебряном сердце,
с кинжалом в серебряных ножнах.

Куда ты несешь, сигирийя,
агонию певчего тела?
Какой ты луне завещала
печаль олеандров и мела?

И небо земное
над млечной землею.

----------


## Римма

http://textpesenplus.narod.ru/cat_pe...pishu_tebe.htm

Текст песни группы "Зимовье Зверей" - Пишу тебе

Пишу тебе за три родины,
Моё долгое путешествие.
Годы прожиты, люди пройдены,
И опять живу против шерсти я.

Пишу тебе за три посоха,
Моё главное приключение.
Я иду по дну, будто посуху,
А мир опять плывёт по течению.

Пишу тебе перво-наперво
О том, что уже потеряно.
Пишу о том бело - набело,
И уже не стучу по дереву.

О том, что ещё не начато,
И неясно, когда аукнется,
Я пишу тебе чёрно - начерно -
Надежду цежу по унциям.

Пишу тебе за три космоса,
Моё тайное несогласие.
Я на суше черчу без компаса
И сверяю моря по классикам.

Я видел три вечных города,
И в каждом из них - по Цезарю,
Я писал о том за три голубя -
Голубей подстрелили цензоры.

Здесь зелено, да не молодо,
Время тянется, как процессия,
А я пишу тебе за три голода,
За семь холодов по Цельсию.

Пишу тебе за три выстрела,
Моё зыбкое перемирие.
В кобуре моей что-то вызрело,
Только я не пойму, что именно.

Но я вижу галеры с язвами,
И в тени иных, будто в нише я.
И глаза мои вроде ясные,
Но в мозгу царит чернокнижие.

Чудеса чересчур воинственны,
И в ходу по воде хождения.
Здесь на каждого по три истины,
И на всех одно заблуждение.

Пишу тебе неразборчиво -
И не кесарем, и не писарем.
Пою тебе мелким почерком,
Едким месивом, горьким бисером.

Пишу на деревню дедушке -
Забавляюсь свободой творчества.
За душою моей - безденежье
Да постылое богоборчество.

Я спиной к спине - тот же вроде бы,
А лицом к лицу - так вообще не я.
Я зову тебя за три родины,
Моё страшное возвращение...

Бумага моя кончается.
Продолжается расстояние.
Я пишу тебе паче чаянья
Из отчаянья - в покаяние.

----------


## Baalberith

Текст песни группы "Dee Waste" - Бедный Ангел

Бедный ангел скребется под дверью,
Потерян и разбит посланник божий.
Сломались крылья, коркой кровь на перьях,
И мелкий липкий пот на бледной коже -
Осколки зеркала, а под кроватью змеи –
Кошмарный, тяжкий, мутный сон…
Не уходи, но помешать я не посмею,
Внутри себя я окружен со всех сторон.
Пришел домой вторым, но стану третьим
Ушедшим на войну и не вернувшимся с нее.
В разбитом зеркале я замер… дрогнут веки -
И ангел умер. дверь закрыта. для него.
Запылились давно провода,
Никто не жмет на кнопки…
И бежит из крана песок, а не вода,
И высох мозг в черепной коробке.
Пустота… безысходность впереди…
А сил хватает только чтоб напиться.
Ночь, потом похмелье, снова боль в груди,
И сбегают из памяти лица…
Ночью – падение в алкогольные бездны,
Утром – выдирание остатков вчера,
Блюю стихами, обрывки мыслей –
Привет от бездны.
Будь моим волком,
Но наешься так, чтоб я остался цел.
Ведь от овцы не будет толка.
Совсем ослаб и не успел…
Смотри на меня сверху вниз,
Разрушай мое самосознание,
Искажай мой внутренний смысл,
Не обращай на меня внимания!
Где мы оставили наши души?
Никто не знает, никто не подслушал.
А вечность забыла, хоть у нее и не спросишь.
Она не отдаст, да и ты не попросишь.
За мной придет другой,
Он будет стар, как мир и мудр, как бог,
Он заберет меня с собой.
Останки ангела у двери улыбнутся,
Приветливо помашут нам рукой.
И оперятся крылья, затворятся двери –
Не видеть наш триумф
И сохранить покой.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Песня группы JAM (Ольга Волоцкая)
Стакан текилы

Стакан текилы
Соль застывает на губах
Убить красиво
И этот день, и этот страх
Немного позже контракт напомнит о себе
Не так уж сложно чужим побыть наедине...
С самим собой...

Играй, скрипач
Я слишком пьян
Твоих удач
Хмельной дурман
Сорвется сердце на беду...
И я уйду...

Последний вечер
Прольется счастье, как вино
Чужие плечи
Я обнимаю - все равно
Кабак не лечит, табачный дым закрыл глаза
Погаснут свечи
А я опять не досказал...
С самим собой...

Играй, скрипач
Последний раз
И горький смех усталых фраз
Сорвется сердце в темноту...
И я уйду...

Печаль с усмешкой
Откроет утром новый лист
И я поспешно
Одену маску, я артист
И даже вечность
На струны ляжет у меня
И так беспечно
Сойду в огонь чужого дня...
С самим собой...

Играй, скрипач
Дуэт на час
Не обмануть
В который раз
Ты вырвешь сердце на бегу...
И я уйду...

http://jam.dkmayak.ru/wind.html#tequila

----------


## Baalberith

Песня группы Тиль Уленшпигель - Смерть и Рыцарь
Поведал старец мне седой,
О солнечных краях,
Где дети в радости росли,
И умирали старики
С улыбкой на губах.

Там жил отважный рыцарь Гвилл
Когда-то в старину.
И больше жизни он любил,
Ей он все песни посвятил,
Красавицу княжну.

Отважней не было бойца
В тех солнечных краях.
В бою со смертью он шутил,
Играл, смеялся и шалил
На бранных на полях.

Однажды так сказал сэр Гвилл:
"Послушайте, друзья.
Я всех врагов своих убил
Но только Смерть не победил.
В дорогу еду я."

Он ехал на лихом коне.
Под ним дрожала твердь.
Когда ж прилег он отдохнуть
В прозрачной мглистой тишине
Пред ним предстала Смерть.

Но не был страшен лик ее
Она была как та,
Кого наш рыцарь так любил,
Кому все песни посвятил,
Красавица княжна.

"Вот я, любовница твоя.
Тебя ли гложет страх?
Не та ли я, с кем ты шутил,
Играл, смеялся и шалил
На бранных на полях.

Забудь свой край,
Забудь свой дом,
Забудь на веки ту,
Кого ты думал, что любил
Кому все песни посвятил,
Красавицу княжну."

И странный рыцарь принял смерть
В объятия свои.
Над ними смолкли все века,
Над ними смолкли все года,
Над ними смолкли дни.

Не стало смерти в тех краях.
И нет уж сто веков.
Взгляд нестареющих детей
Ужасен стал как сто смертей.
Лик страшен стариков.

И ходит вечно по земле
В немой тоске одна,
Та, что наш рыцарь так любил,
Кому все песни посвятил,
Красавица княжна.

----------


## Epitaph

Дельфин - Транспечаль
с альбома: Синяя лирика №2

Я ухожу в небытие, я ухожу в никуда.
Моя печаль для меня почему-то легка.
И мне не хочется плакать, мне не хочется ждать.
И больше я не смогу ничего потерять.

Все будет быстро, огненный сноп.
Восьмиграммовый снаряд разрушит мой лоб,
Лишь только тоненькой струйкой опуститься кровь,
По виску и глазам, крася в яркое бровь.

Все песни не спеты, да кому они нужны.
Моя жизнь - это зима, а я ждал весны.
Я говорил то, что думал, и делал то, что умел,
Но кончается все, и для меня есть предел.

Умные клетки серой жижи в башке
Оставляют следы на тетрадном листе.
Выходит, что так все и должно было быть. 
И я родился для того, чтобы себя убить.

Я не знал никого, кем бы я был любим.
Было много друзей, но я всегда был один.
Было что-то такое, чего я не знал,
И был кто-то такой, кого я искал.

Но поиски тщетны, а знания - ложь.
За пять секунд до сигнала приятная дрожь.
Мои пальцы сжимают холодную смерть,
И я просигналю в височную твердь.

----------


## Римма

Никто не может нам смотреть в глаза -
Боятся утонуть в чужой печали.
Мы оказались тоньше хрупкого стекла,
А все считали — мы из равнодушной стали...

(с) поет Кипелов

----------


## Римма

Текст песни группы "Обе-рек" - Ты

Что в тебе такого, такого случайного,
Что не вписать в порядок обыденности,
Что не решается на сделку со старостью
И не доверяет искусственным принципам?

Что в тебе такого, такого опасного,
Что заставляет любить с осторожностью,
Под пулями-дурами или на краю пропасти,
Не допуская сомненья напрасного?

Ты – моя вода,
Живая или мертвая,
Прозрачная, холодная
И горькая вода…

Ты – моя весна,
Открытая, беспечная,
Святая, бесконечная,
Далёкая весна…

Что в тебе такого, такого печального,
Что не вмещается ни в слово, ни в линии,
И разрывает мне сердце нечаянно
И приподнимает над бездною синею?

Что в тебе такого, такого абсурдного,
Что не позволяет смыслу здравому здравствовать?
Что не позволяет верой общею веровать
И огнём сомнения сжигает всё начисто?

Ты – моя вода…

Что в тебе от вечности, а что от бессилия?
Кто найдёт границу твоего вдохновения?
Кто поставит маркером оценку под именем
Или на табличке даты смерти-рождения?

----------


## Римма

Да не коснутся руки жадной стали. 
За пять веков мы умирать устали, 
Но в этот раз попробуем дойти.

Странники бродят по миру, 
Хранимые волей неба, 
Чужими странными снами, 
В толпе обычных людей. 
Меняя частицы дара 
На меру земного хлеба, 
Идут безоружные дети 
Навстречу своей звезде.

Да не коснется нас рутина смертных дней, 
Да не утратит простоты молитва. 
Нас тяжесть крыльев делает сильней
И даст надежду выжить в этой битве.

(Тэм)

----------


## Римма

Автор: Индульгенция

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/02/23/1319

***

Пока летит стрела, пока от тетивы на пальцах виден след, не поздно вскинуть руку, и не умножить зла, и пламенем живым свести удар на нет. Несложная наука: уйти от острия, когда стрелок знаком, изучен от и до, безмерно предсказуем. Спастись - вопрос чутья. Но веет холодком, отсроченной бедой, последним поцелуем, словами "я была" в прошедшем. Время злю - мне впору бы молчать. И - с первого абзаца: Пока летит стрела, всего одно "люблю" успеет 
прозвучать в груди. 
И оборваться.

----------


## Римма

Индульгенция

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/05/24/8901

***

Слушай, я знаю, ты выкинул тот чертёж, белым по чёрному, с меткой "не удалось"...
Сколько тебе после этого не спалось? Да, ты не спишь. Забыла... Такая злость, 
веришь ли, что в коленях и пальцах дрожь. Где же была, ответь, твоя голова? 
В чём был подвох, с чего всё пошло не так? 
Это тебе "фигня" и тебе "пустяк", а у меня все ноты теперь не в такт,
раз уж ошибся, забил бы, не создавал! Я фамильярна, но мы ведь одна семья, 
вылепил, высушил, слёзками окропил... Здесь у тебя миллиарды послушных спин. 
Не досчитался одной? Сотворил - терпи в каждом моём междометьи не инь, а ян.
Если не нравится - вычеркни, отмени, щёлкни, ну, чем ты там щёлкаешь, и адью! 
Так приговаривай, строй из себя судью, я тут в сторонке тихонечко постою, 
пофилософствую малость в твоей тени.
Только решай со мной, Господи.
Не тяни.

----------


## Римма

Кот Басё

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/02/22/2480

Credo quia verum

***

Absolvo te

Я лежала, вдыхая искусственный воздух, 
замирая от боли, вжимаясь в подушку. 
Мой крылатый Хирург без ножа и наркоза 
мне вчера, наконец, ампутировал душу. 
И когда моя кровь вымывала из тканей 
имена, поцелуи, дыхание, шепот… 

Я тебя метастазами прятала в память. 

И молилась о том, чтобы Он не нашел их.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Сергей Калугин ТАНЕЦ КАЗАНОВЫ
Слабый шорох вдоль стен, мягкий бархатный стук
Ваша поступь легка - шаг с мыска на каблук
И подернуты страстью зрачки, словно пленкой мазутной.
Любопытство и робость истома и страх
Сладко кружится пропасть и стон на губах -
Так замрите пред мертвой витриной, где выставлен труп мой.

Я изрядный танцор - прикоснитесь желаньем, я выйду.
Обратите внимание - щеголь, красавец и фат,
Лишь слегка потускнел мой камзол, изукрашенный пылью
Да в разомкнутой коже оскалиной кости блестят.

На стене молоток - бейте прямо в стекло
И осколков поток рухнет больно и зло,
Вы падете без вывертов - ярко, но просто, поверьте.
Дребезг треснувшей жизни хрустальный трезвон
Тризна в горней отчизне трезво взрезан виссон
Я пред Вами, а Вы предо мной - киска, зубки ощерьте.

И оркестр из шести богомолов ударит в литавры,
Я сожму Вашу талию в тонких костлявых руках.
Первый танец - кадриль, на широких лопатках кентавра,
Сорок бешеных па по-над бездной, чье детище - мрак.

Кто сказал: "Казанова не знает любви" - тот не понял вопроса,
Мной изведан безумный полет на хвосте перетертого троса.
Ржавый скрежет лебедок и блоков - мелодия бреда,
Казанова, прогнувшись касаткой, ныряет в поклон менуэта.

За ключицу держитесь - безудержный пляс,
Не глядите в замочные скважины глаз,
Там, под крышкою черепа, - пыль и сушеные мухи.
Я рукой в три кольца обовью Ваш каркас,
А затем куртуазно отщелкаю вальс
Кастаньетами желтых зубов возле Вашего нежного уха.

Нет дороги назад - перекрыта и взорвана трасса,
И не рвитесь из рук - время криво, и вряд ли право
Серный дым заклубился - скользим по кускам обгорелого мяса
Вдоль багряных чертогов Властителя Века Сего.

Что Вы вздрогнули, детка - не Армагеддон.
Это яростный рев похотливых валторн
В честь одной безвозвратно погибшей, хоть юной, особы.
И не вздумайте дернуть крест-накрест рукой:
Вам же нравится пропасть - так рвитесь за мной,
Будет бал в любострастии ложа из приторной сдобы.

Плошки с беличьим жиром во мраке призывно мерцают,
Канделябры свихнувшейся, пряной, развратной любви.
Шаг с карниза, рывок на асфальт, где червем отмокает
Прах решенья бороться с вакхическим пульсом в крови.

Кто сказал - "Казанова чарует лишь с целью маневра"?
Мне причастен пикантный полет на хвосте перетертого нерва,
Мой напор сокрушит Гималаи и гордые Анды
В монотонной свирепости черной и злой сарабанды.

Sanctus Deus, Sanctus fortis, Sanctus immort&#225;lis, miser&#233;re nobis,
Miser&#233;re nobis.
Sanctus Deus, Sanctus fortis, Sanctus immort&#225;lis, miser&#233;re,
Miser&#233;re nobis.

Треск разорванной ткани, бесстыдная мгла
В обнаженной нирване схлестнулись тела
Шорох кожистых крыл - нас баюкают ангелы ночи.
Диким хмелем обвейся и стыло смотри,
Как звезда эдельвейса раскрылась внутри,
Как вибрирует в плеске соития мой позвоночник.

Хрип дыхания слушай, забудь про шаги на дороге -
Там пришли за тобой, только это до времени ждет.
Ты нагая взойдешь на разбитые черные дроги
И безумный возница оскалит ликующий рот.

Леденяще и скупо ударит Луна,
Содрогнется над крупом возницы спина,
Завизжат на дорожных камнях проступившие лица.
В тусклых митрах тумана под крыльями сна
Расплетут пентаграмму Нетопырь и Желна
И совьют на воздусех пылающий бред багряницы.

Но не помни об этом в упругом пьянящем экстазе,
Выпестовывай сладость мучительной влажной волны.
Звезды рушатся вбок, лик ощерен и зверообразен,
Время взорвано зверем и взрезана кровля спины.

Кто сказал "Казанова расчетлив" - тот врет неумело,
Я люблю безоглядно врастать в прежде чуждое тело.
Полночь, руки внутри, скоро сердце под пальцами брызнет,
Я пленен сладострастьем полета на осколке взорвавшейся жизни!

Снова - шорох вдоль стен мягкий бархатный стук
Снова поступь легка - шаг с мыска на каблук
И подернуты страстью зрачки, словно пленкой мазутной.
Любопытство и робость, истома и страх
Сладко кружится пропасть и стон на губах.
Подойдите. Вас манит витрина, где выставлен труп мой...

Read more: http://orgius.ru/txt/kazanova.html#ixzz1F8bjNYV9

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Сочинил тут на днях:
Стихи на ветер, сердце на костер
Солнце  остыло и не стало светом
Палач занес уже невидимый топор
И снег пошел обледеневшим летом

И ты пришла , закутавшись в снега
В стеклянный холод траурной невесты
В руках цветы - хрустальный отблеск льда
Молчишь. Слова пусты, а обещания пресны

И холодно и страшно мне с тобой
Хочу бежать, но двигаться не в силах
 Я льдом прикован к пустоши немой
Сад мой, стал кладбищем в могилах

Смотри теперь на мой застывший плен
Я душу продал за щепотку снега
Любовь змеится в лабиринтах вен
И падает подкошенное небо.

----------


## Римма

Кот Басе 

Альтернативная история

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/04/26/5817 

*** 

Я выбиваюсь из ритма одним ударом. Из сил – со второй попытки, зато надолго. Спроси меня не об этом, мой верный, старый не друг и не враг, а Кто-то иного толка. Спроси меня не об этом, и я отвечу, как много весны приходит ежевечерне. Я строю здесь пирамиду, и строить легче, когда твое имя кладется в ее сеченье. Здесь небо багрово, тропический лес огромен. Мои мегалиты теряются в буйстве красок. Я вижу огни сигнальные в звездном доме. На глыбах гранита тебе оставляю фразы. До часа отлета осталось совсем немножко. Дожди зарядили, сыро необычайно. 
Я сделаю кошку с лицом человека. 
Кошку. 
Чтоб ты догадался, как я по тебе скучаю.

----------


## Римма

Бес-Толочь

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/02/22/4884

Конечно выживем

Он не пошлет ничего "такого" ... ничего сложного.... ничего смертного.. ничего совсем уж больного... такого, что нельзя было б вынести... я же всегда так считала... теперь ли отказываться...? Нет, нужно верить... нужно показываться людям.... без соплей, без каменных лиц.. без глаз - пустых отражений больниц.... чтоб они тоже верили... что это можно выдержать... пережить, переждать, пропустить.... вырезать.... Если кто-то с тобой будет верить вместе...будет, как на насесте - тепло и уютно...даже если запахнет ядом... трупным.... И ... только не проси помощи... - ты же знаешь, что с золушками творят полночи....Он не может послать ничего, что не вынести... не надо верить... лучше пыль протри, мусор выброси....В жизни нет ничего убивающего ... кроме смерти.... а ей - все не до тебя .. забей ты.... 
Это как иногда с задачками... в конце книжицы - есть ответики... а решеньица.... нет... хоть пачками... жри учебники и задачники...

----------


## lisenok

Вот моё одно стихотворение. Я его написал не сейчас, а почти 10 лет назад. Тогда я была очень религиозным человеком, а сейчас себя не отношу ни к какой религии. Эти небольшие подробности из своего прошлого я написала для того,чтобы было понятно моё стихотворение, т.к. религия самоубийство считает большим грехом, но если тебя убьют, то всё нормально (для того, кого убили).Ну, а теперь сам стих.

УБИЙСТВО
Убийсво дело не простое,
Но я прошу тебя убей.
Проявишь ты любовь ко мне, 
Убив меня и поскорей

Я всё устрою,ты не думай
Тебе не будет ничего,
Не будет ничего тебе за это,
Ни наказанья, ни угроз,

А только благодарность
И много слёз благоларенья
За эти лучшие мгновенья
Вечерних грёз.

Не мучай я тебя прошу.
Сегодня тебе я заплачу.
Услугу ввек я не забуду
И благодарна буду я
За то,что ты убил меня!
Этот стих я посвятила одесскому киллеру.Как видите почти за 10 лет мало, что изменилось. И я сомневаюсь, что в будущем измениться. А вот стих о моих родителях:

Сколько было дней счастливых.
Они прошли, их нет теперь, 
И много будет дней унылых
Вместо тех счастливых дней.

Когда-то счастье было у меня,
Оно прошло бесследно,
Оставив только память про себя,
Что было и ушло.

Меня спросить оно забыло
Хочу ль я этого иль нет,
Чтобы оно сейчас же уходило.

Теперь не будет дней прекрасных,
Не будет радости такой,
Когда я маленькой бежала
И папу с радостью встречала, 
Когда вернулся он с Афгана.

Когда приехал из Афгана, 
За шею крепко его я обняла,
И в щёчку я поцеловала
Ведь столько времени ждала.

И не было придела той детской радости тогда
Какие были то счастливые мгновенья
Не описать мне никогда!

Тогда мне было лишь пять лет,
Но я понимала и тогда,
Что жизни многих человек
Может забрать война.

Ну, а теперь не имею ни кого я
Ни мамы, ни отца.
Жизнь просто стала адом для меня!
Зачем родители вы бросили меня?
А это я написала прямо сейчас, пока писал это сообщение, читайте: 

Вот такая штука жизнь.
Зачем живёшь не знаешь
Только выпрыгнишь ты вниз,
Тогда может и познаешь.

----------


## Римма

Собачья Роза

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/11/10/4995

*отрывок*

Какая грусть - для вас дотла сгореть
и знать, что вы по-прежнему несчастны,
и уходить, уже не над травой – 
над соснами, берёзами, дубами,
в обнимку с ветром, лёгкой и живой,
овсяный колосок зажав зубами.

----------


## Римма

Собачья Роза

Снежная Королева - Герде

http://www.stihi.ru/2007/04/09-2890

***

Не дуйся, не скандаль и не реви - 
Не мусори солёным льдом в чертогах.
Лепечешь о всесилии любви?
Похоже, знаешь ты о ней немного.

Переживи бестрепетно апрель:
Нет страсти - не случится и печали.
И у меня он был... какой-то Лель...
Прыжок в костёр - и небо... 
Откачали.

(Я видела его - уже потом,
Проездом в ледяное царство, что ли:
Хмельной, валялся с кем-то под кустом
И был притом весьма собой доволен).

Не снизошла земная благодать,
Не стало девой ледяное диво...
Пришлось прекрасной и бессмертной стать,
Уж если не случилось стать счастливой.

Мне жаль теперь вас - всех, кто сердцем слаб,
Кто не прошёл морозной крепкой ковки,
Остался рыхло-снежным, вроде баб - 
Ведро на голове и нос морковкой.

Ты ищешь Кая? Глянь в соседний зал:
Склонившись над столом по-стариковски,
Самовлюблённый метросексуал
Играет лишь кристаллами Сваровски.

Он был моим - задолго до меня,
Предпочитая человеку вечность,
Спасаясь, как волчонок, от огня,
Боясь от твоего тепла растечься.

Бери свою добычу, сердце-лев,
Но помни, что тебе всю жизнь придётся
Спасать его - но не от королев,
А от любви - безжалостного солнца.

----------


## Римма

Илья Бестужев 

http://www.stihi.ru/2009/11/10/2185 

Дракон 

*** 

"…Я «ЯК»-истребитель. Мотор мой звенит, 
Небо – моя обитель…" 
В.С.Высоцкий 
*** 

Год – сорок первый. Я – дракон. 
Летел над пропастью, 
И смесь тумана с молоком 
Рубили лопасти. 

Тянулся к солнцу, в синеву, 
Хрипел компрессором… 
Да… Я был – Богом наяву. 
А может, кесарем… 

Я помню… Рваный небосвод, 
То снег, то солнышко, 
И бился в кашле пулемет – 
Взахлеб. До донышка. 

Четыре паруса-крыла, 
Вы слишком медленны… 
Пушистый шнур – навстречу. Мгла 
Да – трубы. Медные? 

Нет. Хоронить меня – не вам, 
Тевтонским рыцарям! 
Я – слишком верен небесам, 
В которых биться мне. 

…Рычит в предсмертии мотор, 
Плюется гайками. 
Мне ль – проиграть жестокий спор? 
Крещен ведь – Чайкою. 

Крещен… Все ближе – тень креста 
Сквозь перекрестие. 
Прости, последняя мечта. 
Привет, созвездия! 

…Лет через …дцать меня найдут 
В болотах мурманских, 
Поднимут…. Жиденький салют, 
Да водка – русская. 

Елейным маслицем с икон 
Подмажут лопасти. 
И продадут… А был – дракон, 
Парил над пропастью…

----------


## Ivan Govnov

(Стишок не закончен, но таким уже и будет)

Из колючих трав выложу постель,
Отвяжу собак и просплю всю ночь.
Злые голоса все скребутся в дверь,
Принося беду под холодный дождь.
Пару рваных крыл, перебитый хвост
Вот и весь финал неземной любви.
В сердце я к тебе строил хрупкий мост
Где горит река да тонут корабли...

----------


## Римма

Иван...
а неплохо ведь. очень даже неплохо, надо признать....

----------


## Римма

Лилия Слатвицкая

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/04/26/9925

Сталкер от А до Я

***

Ты – Абсолютный Атеист, ты видел Ад,
Где убивал в Бою бездарном Брата Брат.
Где рифмовалась кровь с Враждой, Виной, Войной,
Где Гроздья Гнева и Герой – одной ценой.

…Достали в Доску все Друзья, что за фигня?
Ах, Если б только Есаул бросал коня…
И Жизнь без Жалости  - твоя Жена с тех пор
Ты в Зоне Злости зажигаешь – полный вздор!

Иного мира Интерес Иметь в руках.
Такое Кредо. Без него ты - Кризис, Крах!
…Мартышка Мордочку мохнатую прижмёт,
К твоим Ногам Невинно Небо упадёт.

Осатанело, Отрешённо, нервно, зло
В Плену Покоя не сидится. Понесло
Рассудка, Разума Резонам вопреки
Тебя, мой Сталкер, в Сплав Сомнительной реки.

Тревожит странника Тернистый Трудный путь.
Ума Указка не даёт к Утру Уснуть.
Фальшивых Файлов накидает, словно хлам.
Ты Хладнокровно не захочешь видеть Храм.

Ценитель ревностный своих стальных Цепей
Чем ты кичишься, Сталкер? Честно! Ты – НИЧЕЙ…
Шар золотой – ведь не Шагреневая кожа,
В Щель мироздания протиснуться не сможет.

БытЬ илЬ не бЫть? РазЪединить? РазЪять? ОтЪехать? 
Мне Эльдорадо не ответит. Только Эхо
Мне ветер с Юга принесёт. В Ютубе  - топ.
Ты Явно Яду наглотался, милый! СТОП!

----------


## Римма

Бином

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/09/06/722

Я не знаю как мне дотянуться.
Я расту, я выгнулась лозой...
Все мои попытки эволюций
к вечеру сползают в мезозой
и опять ночные динозавры
получают сердце на прокорм.
Я не знаю как дожить до завтра.
Как ты близко... как ты далеко.

----------


## Римма

Лилу Сабрум:

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/04/03/9692

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/12/114

***

а внутри - мой мир нераскрывшихся парашютов, недосказанных текстов, невыплаканных молитв. мне тепло в нём, радостно в нём, уютно. это дом родной мой. пожалуйста, кроме шуток, - никогда не спрашивай, где у меня болит. 

мне достались кем-то выброшенные трофеи - приступ счастья и набор неправильных хромосом. и от этого видимо память моя сильнее. извини, я живу, как случается. как умею. (и живу так долго, но это ещё не всё).

я наверно смогла бы тебе объяснить на пальцах, почему тишины так много в моих глазах, и зачем огня положено не касаться. я сегодня считала звёзды. их триста двадцать. триста двадцать в моих неправильных небесах.

и ты знаешь, здесь нет и не было середины. амплитуда полётов опасней, чем прыгнуть вниз. перспектива знать правду страшнее, чем выстрел в спину. ну скажи мне пожалуйста, что ты пришёл постигнуть? и пока не поздно, лучше остановись.

да, внутри - безнадёжный космос, прекрасный космос. он меня возвращает к жизни часам к восьми. он мой путь и ещё не пройденный перекрёсток. и взрослеть тяжело, но сложнее родиться взрослым, понимая при этом, как здорово быть детьми.

вот и весь антураж, в этом нет ничего святого. здесь алмазы покоятся где-то под сундуком. я сама их не видела, я не беру чужого. у меня осталось умение слышать, огонь и слово. это дар от Бога, спасибо Ему на том.

хаос шумно врывается в душу, уносит крышу, это так очевидно, что не о чем говорить. мой единственный поводырь - это Голос свыше. и поскольку это не то, что ты хочешь слышать, - никогда не спрашивай, что у меня внутри.

----------


## Римма

Лилу Сабрум

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/08/5057

я двадцать шестой порядковый номер. мои слова приклеены к дереву, держатся на смоле. у дерева нет нарицаний, оно - глава последнего леса, оставшегося земле. и там, между веток оно для тебя хранит священную тайну. тянись. открывайся. верь. и это намного сильнее твоих молитв. и это значительно проще, чем ключ и дверь. 
здесь мир твоих клеток. здесь память твоей души. у дерева имени нет и вовек не будет. но тает смола. тебе нужно всерьёз решить, продумать ходы для двенадцати тысяч судеб.

и я помогу, ведь для этого я спаслась. здесь всё очень просто. возьми мои ветки, пока стою. но время отмеряно, порциями на глаз.
я двадцать шестой порядковый номер. и я горю.

----------


## Римма

Жерар Де Ридфор

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/03/21/9454

***

Ну что ж! На губах поцелуем шотландского виски
Последнее «да» и касание белой ладони,
Под пологом ив, омертвевших в смиренном поклоне
Свои имена мы заносим в расстрельные списки.

Ну что ж! Погибает на рельсах измученный вечер,
И летний янтарь помутнел от молочных туманов,
Кленовый костер разгорелся букетом тюльпанов,
Но рвутся листы под рябиновым градом картечи.

Ну что ж! Уходи, если кончились сладкие соки,
Укутайся в дождь – холоднее не станет убитым,
Под маршем теней не расколются серые плиты,
А горечь со дна растворится в хрустальной протоке...

Ну что ж! Ухожу, на прощанье не тронув берета,
В сияющий плен многоглазой фонарной геенны,
И ты уходи за пределы вокзальной арены –
Рябиной в груди выжигать петербургское лето.

----------


## Римма

Жерар Де Ридфор

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/04/2661

***

Когда луна нальется желтым медом,
Когда туман скользнет в открытый ворот,
За нас решат, и бросят в спящий город -
Играть в войну с предсказанным исходом.

Из мира в мир - маршрут для рокировки,
Не мы идем - крадутся наши тени,
Из ночи в день не выведут ступени,
За нас молчат пустые остановки...

Рука к руке - стоим в стеклянном ливне,
Укрыты мглой от глаз фонарной стражи,
Блеснет кинжал за бархатным корсажем - 
Заметит блеск безжалостный противник.

Квадраты плит расчертят поле боя,
Из мира в мир помчатся звуки горна,
И брызнет свет... А мы сегодня - в черном,
Напротив нас - в туман одеты двое.

Играть легко рожденным ради смерти!
Неловкий шаг сменяется полетом -
Красивый ход... Но жаль, недоработан.
Нас больше нет на шахматном проспекте.

----------


## Римма

Галина Стрелкова

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/04/29/7757

***

Можешь меня не слышать, в меня не верить.
Можешь закрыться статусом "посторонний".
Только мои слова, как ручные звери,
Тычут доверчиво носом в твои ладони.

Только моя душа одинокой высью
Смотрит в тебя. Потеряна и случайна.
Я поменяла волчью тропу на лисью.
И позабыла кем я была вначале.

Мне бы остаться. Просто остаться. Мне бы
Рядом с тобой. Не важно в жару ли, в слякоть.
Ты не в глаза мне смотришь - ты смотришь в небо,
Где одинокий Бог не умеет плакать.

----------


## Римма

Вивиана

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/05/1218

***

Небо выцвело белым, водой растекался лед.
Сердце вышло в расход, слава Богу, что не мое.
Поцелуем за встречу, ладонью по волосам...
Я пришел безымянным, тебе ли меня спасать?

Я пришел безнадежным на пламя твоей свечи.
Коли сбился с дороги, тебе ли меня лечить
Да прорехи латать, если шкура душе тесна?
Заливается смехом совсем_не_моя весна.

Едкий цвет одиночества стынет в хмельной крови.
Я сорвался с обрыва, тебе ли меня ловить?
Ветер бьется о стекла. Впусти - невеликий труд.
Кто явился нежданным, забудется поутру.

На рассвете проснешься - не вспомнится ни о чем.
От порога прогонишь да плюнешь через плечо,
Или сжалишься вслед, дашь ответ на двенадцать бед:
"Не дели нашу боль, лучше всю забирай себе..."

----------


## Римма

Вивиана

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/10/757

Полукровка

***

Безымянный назовет себя Драконом.
Черный цвет окрасит выбранное знамя.
От рождения стоявший вне закона,
Я верну себе отобранное вами.

Мир, как сон полночный, надвое расколот.
Пробуждение - достойная награда.
На дороге к королевскому престолу
Нет соперника опаснее бастарда.

Семь грехов, один другого безобразней.
Семь ступеней в основании у трона.
Я преступник, я заслуживаю казни!
Отчего же вы вручили мне корону?

Мой отточенный клинок напился крови
И безжалостно прервал немало судеб.
Почему меня никто не остановит?
Потому что победителей не судят.

Краски выцвели, все призрачно и зыбко.
Взятый город растворяется в нигредо.
Этот вечер - без сомнения, ошибка.
Этот вечер - без сомнения, победа.

Вся надменная, разряженная свора
Покорится тем, кто вылеплен из грязи.
Я вхожу... и затихают разговоры.
Улыбаются предатели и мрази.

Улыбаются. Затравленно и робко.
Я читаю затаенное по лицам.
На колени перед принцем-полукровкой!

На колени перед вашим черным принцем.

----------


## Римма

Индульгенция

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/04/25/8271

***

*1*
Помнишь, палата 108, реанимация, синие сланцы, цветочный узор матраца, ты - краше в гроб кладут! - бледная, зубы клацают, ты, матерясь, пытаешься отжиматься. Хоть от стены, понемногу, но до бессилия, так, чтоб цветочки синие не бесили, сил не хватает, но дело сейчас не в силе, и ты отжимаешься, сколько бы не просили хмурые девочки в белых халатах: - Полно же, ты оклемалась бы, деточка, зажила...
Зло и упрямо, русалочкой (в каждой из ног - ножи), но не сдаёшься, 
такие вот, блин, дела...


*2*
Помнишь, палата 16, в соседней - мальчики,
добро шутили: - Для рыженькой есть кровать.
...ты открываешь глаза, отдираешь датчики, 
чтобы его телефонно поцеловать.
Да, у тебя две "отключки" и "остановочка",
лучше бы, дура, лежала себе пластом,
Но без него белый день тебе тёмной полночью.
А потом.....


*3*
...смотришь в глаза, холодные и бесстрастные.
Белый халат, тихий голос, глухое: - ...мать!
Ты понимаешь - боролась напрасно.
Напрасно, но
всё же его успела поцеловать,
нежно запомнить до самой мельчайшей чёрточки,
каждую ноту запаха... Ну, чин-чин!
Ты с ним была наивная по-девчоночьи,
это, быть может, и стоило бы лечить,
чем-то подобным, безумным, и чтобы глаза в глаза,
чтобы вот так же нервы свивало в жгут.
Ты бы поплакала, детка, 
с таким диагнозом,
как ни крути, 
чаще дохнут, 
а не живут...

----------


## Римма

Шинхис

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/12/6254

----------


## Римма

Андрей Белянин

http://www.skiminok.ru/Poeziya1.asp

***

"Вар-ва-ры!" - в хрип переходит крик,
Фыркает кровь из груди часового.
Всадник к растрепанной гриве приник,
Вслед ему - грохот тяжелого слова:
"Варвары!"... Вздрогнул седой Ватикан,
Тяжесть мечей и задумчивых взглядов
Боли не знают, не чувствуют ран,
Не понимают, что значит: преграда.
Город ли, крепость, стена ли, скала,
Что бы ни стало - едино разрушат!
И византийских церквей купола
Молят спасти христианские души.
Но и сам бог что-то бледен с лица:
Страх - как комок обнажившихся нервов,
И под доспехами стынут сердца
Старых и опытных легионеров.
Мутное небо знаменья творит:
Тучи в движении пепельно-пенном.
"Варвары!" Посуху плыли ладьи
К окаменевшим от ужаса стенам.
...Быль или небыль о предках гласит -
Ждет лишь потомков пытливого взгляда,
Как Святослава порубанный щит
На неприступных вратах Цареграда.

***

НАБРОСОК ТУШЬЮ

По белой бумаге, глянцем лощеной,
Вожу, как японец, кисточкой черной.
И вот проявляются черною тушью
Людские движенья, костюмы и - души.
Исправить нельзя: есть закон непреложный,
Что тушью набросок стереть невозможно,
Исправить нельзя и украсить в охоту:
Как сделал, так сделал - не переработать.
И движутся люди, под кисточкой тая,
Такие, как есть, а не так, как мечтают.
И черная тушь растекается смело
В сражении вечном меж черным и белым.

----------


## Римма

Егор Летов

Миллиарды синих птиц,
И нечитанных страниц.
К тебе...
На небо...
Где ты их сможешь отпустить
На волю…..

Миллиарды вещих слов,
И беззвучных голосов,
К тебе…
В твой город…
Где ты им сможешь подарить 
Cвободу

Миллиарды спелых строк
И не пойманных дорог,
К тебе…
Под ноги
Чтоб ты сумел их приручить
Навеки,
Чтоб не кончался горизонт
Повсюду.
Ведь ты их сможешь приручить
Навеки...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Римма, слушай а ведь ты действительно находишь хорошие стихи...Этот стих Летова вообще удивил, как то на него не похоже.

----------


## Римма

Иван, спасибо тебе!  :Smile: 
я сама только сегодня откопала это... тексты с альбома Гр Об "Зачем снятся сны"... и кажется влюбилась. Такие светлые песни. Энергетика та же - мощная, где-то отчаянная, но уже не темная... Влюбилась бесповоротно  :Smile: 

***

А из светлых песен Гр Об... обожаю "Радуга над миром", "Крепчаем", "Про зерна, факел и песок"...

***

Егор Летов

Сияние

Спят леса и селения
Небеса и сомнения
         Но сиянье обрушится вниз
            Станет твоей судьбой

Спят планеты и яблоки
Спят тревоги и радуги

       Но сиянье обрушится вниз
       Станет твоей душой

Спят зверьки и растения
Небеса и сомнения

       Но сиянье обрушится вниз
       Станет твоей землёй
       Но сиянье обрушится вниз
       Станет самим тобой.

***

Егор Летов

Осень

Хватит веселиться, хватит горевать
Можно расходиться, можно забывать
Кто бы что ни сделал, кем бы кто ни стал,
Никто не проиграл.

Верные пожитки на своих местах
Скверные улыбки тлеют на устах
Тяжким коромыслом вечная ничья
Никто не проиграл.


       На крылечке по утрам
             Блюдце с молоком 
               Камешки и песни в пустоту

Что бы я ни сеял, о чём бы я ни пел
Во что бы я не верил, чего б я ни хотел
Куда бы я ни падал, с кем ни воевал
Никто не проиграл.
Никто не проиграл.
Никто не проиграл.
Никто не проиграл.

       Под ракитовым кустом
       Осень круглый год
       Сумерки и мысли ни о чём
       Камешки и песни в пустоту
       Сумерки и мысли ни о чём
       Камушки и песни в пустоту.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Скачал недавно все альбомы Гражданской Обороны."Зачем снятся сны" не слушал еще, но обязательно прослушаю...

----------


## Римма

Ага. Что-то такое в них есть - Егор Летов, Янка Дягилева - живое, пронзительно настоящее...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Ага. Что-то такое в них есть - Егор Летов, Янка Дягилева - живое, пронзительно настоящее...


 А ты слышала Непомнящего, недавно для себя открыл.Очень сильные, пронзительные песни.

----------


## Римма

Нет, к сожалению. А что ты можешь посоветовать из него?
А ты Олега Медведева не слышал? Долгое время влюблена в его песни  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Одна из моих любимых у Непомнящего
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbE6LdyPzRA
Олега Медведева не слышал, попробую порыться в интернете авось понравится )

----------


## Римма

Слушай... действительно... цепляет. Сильно. Очень.

Олег Медведев:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HLYJ...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5g9K...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyy9Y...eature=related

Из него любимые: Вальс гемоглобин, Карлсоны, Солнце, Герой, Страна лимонных корочек, Форнит, ...

http://mirpesen.com/ru/oleg-medvedev...emoglobin.html

Ты можешь жить вскользь, ты можешь жить влет, на касты всех людей деля,
Мол, "этот вот - крут, а этот вот - нет, а этот, мол - так, ни то и ни се."
Но я увидел вальс в твоих глазах - и нет опаснее свидетеля,
Надежнее свидетеля, чем я, который видел вальс в глазах твоих и понял все.

(с)

----------


## Римма

Олег Медведев

Солнце

Он в мире первом смотрел телевизор, читал Кастанеду, сушил носки,
И пес одиночества рвал его горло тупыми клыками хмельной тоски.
А в мире втором мотыльки и звезды хрустели, как сахар под сапогом,
И смысла не было, не было — ни в том, ни в другом.

А в мире третьем он стиснул зубы, подался в сталкеры мертвых зон,
Сдирал дымящийся полушубок, пройдя сквозь огненный горизонт,
Ввалившись в прокуренное зимовье, рычал из спутанной бороды,
Что смысла не было, бля, не было, туды-растуды.

И только Солнце снова будило его, дыша в висок,
Шептало: “Вставай, ведь такова твоя функция
Во всех попутных мирах, где горит мое колесо,
До поры, пока не вытек бензин!”

Потом подчинялся иным законам, узнавши, как, и узнавши, где,
Становился легким и незнакомым, трехпалым листиком на воде,
Слетал, планируя на поверхность, и было пофиг, куда снесет,
И смысла не было, не было, не было — и все.

А небо скрипело, кричало: “Где ты?! Идешь ко дну ли, бредешь ли вброд?”
Неадекватный клинок победы был злым и кислым, как электрод,
Когда, посвящая Атланта в лорды, ложился на каменное плечо,
А смысла не было, не было, не было ни в чем.


Эй вы, подземные виноделы, залейте в череп бокал вина,
Эпоха кончилась, просвистела — кому хана, кому мать родна,
Края пергаментной Ойкумены свернулись в трубочку на огне,
А смысла не было, не было ни в ней, ни извне.

Гадал он: “Да что ж это в самом деле? Неужто и вправду порвалась нить?
Неужто мои батарейки сели, неужто нечем их заменить?
Неужто осталось стоять у дороги и удивляться, как идиот,
Что смысла не было, не было, а поезд идет.”

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Не плохо, скачаю себе его с интернета.А что еще может посоветуешь интересного?Забавно раньше слушал в основном такой себе заумный андеграунд вроде Кинг Кримсон и Тома Вейтса, а сейчас как то подсел на русских исполнителей-текст уже стал важнее чем музыка.

----------


## Римма

Хммм... я люблю как зарубежку, так и русских, из русских это в основном барды или авторская песня.

Не знаю, насколько тебе интересны будут те или иные исполнители - плохо пока знаю твой вкус ,но вот, выбирай из списка:

Екатерина Болдырева - Я хрупкий маленький урод, Если б можно было знать, Акела, Арканар, Посвящается талантам, ...

Мельница - ну ты ее наверное слышал... не мог не слышать. Оборотень, Богиня Иштар, ...

группа Коридор (должно понравиться) :  Хой-да, В открытое небо, Молодой волк, Там на горе, О будущем, Волчье Солнышко, ...

группа Бек-хан: Дождь... и другие

Кошка Сашка - практически все

Канцлер Ги - песни о тамплиерах

это пока первое, что вспомнилось

А вообще: вот:
http://vkontakte.ru/id33360375#/audio?id=33360375

там не все, но обычно любимое

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Екатерина Болдырева-Маргарита, знакомые мотивы Веня Дркин тоже нравится )))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPZPEgQ11DI

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Зацепило
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGjhWUsoaFE

----------


## Римма

Лилит...
ого себе
интересная интерпретация стихотворения Цветаевой...
действительно сильная вещь

это ж надо так сделать

хороший у тебя вкус

----------


## Римма

Мария Семенова

(из цикла книг о Волкодаве)

***

Ты - все за книгой, в чистом и высоком, 
 А я привык тереться меж людьми. 
 Тебя тревожат глупость и жестокость, 
 А я - мне что! Меня поди пройми. 

 Различье наше - в чем-то самом главном. 
 Я хмур и зол. Ты - светоч доброты. 
 Тебе не стать, как я, а мне подавно, 
 Мой славный друг, не сделаться, как ты. 

 Твою ученость превзойду едва ли, 
 А дело к драке - тут меня держись. 
 И может статься, боги не дремали, 
 Таких несхожих выпуская в жизнь?..

----------


## Римма

Мария Семенова

***

Волкодав

Одинокая птица над полем кружит,
Догоревшее солнце уходит с небес.
Если шкура сера и клыки, как ножи –
Не чести меня волком, стремящимся в лес. 

Лопоухий щенок любит вкус молока,
А не крови, бегущей из порванных жил.
Если вздыблена шерсть, если страшен оскал
Расспроси-ка сначала меня, как я жил. 

Я в кромешной ночи, как в трясине тонул
Забывая, каков над землей небосвод.
Там я собственной крови с избытком хлебнул
До чужой лишь потом докатился черед. 

Я в капкане сидел и в силки попадал, 
Но к ярму привыкать не хотел и не мог.
И ошейника нет, чтобы я не сломал,
И цепи, чтобы мой задержала рывок. 

Не бывает на свете тропы без конца, 
И следов, что навеки ушли в темноту.
И еще не бывало, чтоб я стервеца
Не настиг на тропе и не взял на лету. 

Я бояться забыл голубого клинка,
И стрелы с тетивы за четыре шага.
Я боюсь одного – умереть до прыжка,
Не услышав, как лопнет хребет у врага. 

Вот бы где-нибудь в доме горел огонек,
Вот бы кто-нибудь ждал меня там вдалеке.
Я бы спрятал клыки и улегся у ног,
Я бы нежно притронулся к детской щеке. 

Я бы верно служил; и хранил, и берег.
Просто так – за любовь улыбнувшихся мне.
Но не ждут; и по-прежнему путь одинок,
И охота завыть, вскинув морду к луне.

----------


## Римма

Мария Семенова

***

 Я когда-нибудь стану героем, как ты. 
 Пусть не сразу, но все-таки я научусь. 
 Ты велел не бояться ночной темноты. 
 Это глупо - бояться. И я не боюсь. 
 Если встретится недруг в далеком пути 
 Или яростный зверь на тропинке лесной -
 Попрошу их с дороги моей отойти! 
 Я не ведаю страха, пока ты со мной. 
 Я от грозного ветра не спрячу лицо 
 И в суде не смолчу, где безвинных винят. 
 Это очень легко - быть лихим храбрецом, 
 Если ты за спиною стоишь у меня. 
 Только даром судьба ничего не дает... 
 Не проси - не допросишься вечных наград. 
 Я не знаю когда, но однажды уйдет 
 И оставит меня мой защитник, мой брат. 
 Кто тогда поспешит на отчаянный зов? 
 Но у края, в кольце занесенных мечей, 
 Если дрогнет душа, я почувствую вновь 
 Побратима ладонь у себя на плече. 
 И такой же мальчонка прижмется к ногам, 
 Как теперешний я, слабосилен и мал, 
 И впервые не станет бояться врага, 
 Потому что героя малец повстречал.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Евгений Евтушенко. 

 МАШЕНЬКЕ 

 Не словами — глазами меня пристыдила, 
 догадавшись, что я примирился со смертью 
 почти, 
 и глазами ты к жизни меня присудила, 
 будто выдернув из крематорийной, 
 нежно запевшей печи. 
 Смерть, когда ей сдаемся, — 
 предательство нами любимых 
 и предательство нами детей, 
 в ком от предков неведомых нить. 
 Позволительно думать о смерти, 
 как лишь об одной из слабинок, 
 той, которую сможем 
 когда-нибудь и отменить. 
 Ощущаю губами, 
 как жилка на горле твоем 
 чуть пульсирует властно под кожею, 
 и не хочется верить, 
 что в жизни всему есть конец, 
 есть итог. 
 Нет в истории точки. 
 Есть лишь запятая, похожая 
 на такой одинокий 
 на девичьей шее твоей завиток. 

 25 апреля 2011 года 

 (ЗдОрово, да?)

----------


## Сахасрара

> Евгений Евтушенко. 
> 
>  25 апреля 2011 года 
> 
>  (ЗдОрово, да?)


 25 апреля 2011?? Понравилось. Размер стиха понравился, структура, ритм..ну или как там..я вообще-то не любитель поэзии. Разве что в виде песен)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> 25 апреля 2011?? Понравилось. Размер стиха понравился, структура, ритм..ну или как там..я вообще-то не любитель поэзии. Разве что в виде песен)


 Да, это из блога Евгения Евтушенко, и это действительно 25 апреля этого года))

----------


## Римма

Бином

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/23/5112

***

...возможно, потому и хорошо,
что так бездомно, коротко и мало,
как болевой предсмертный краткий шок
в момент слиянья плоти и металла.

----------


## Римма

Индульгенция

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/09/28/9152

***

- Я по тебе скучаю... - шёпот Москвы всё тише.
Что твой берлинский ветер ночью тебе поёт?
Крепкий горячий кофе, томные капли с крыши,
А прикрываешь веки - чудится дикий мёд
Губ твоих, слишком близко, чтоб избежать цунами.
Нежность неизлечима, неистребима, не...
Нежность. Всего лишь волны. Нежно-о-ость... Такое пламя,
Что не оставит пепла - выжжет других во мне.
- Я по тебе скучаю... - мало ли преступлений,
Нам не одно простится, в завтра, или вчера.
...нежно пройдусь ладонью вверх от твоих коленей, 
и повторю губами каждый изгиб бедра.

----------


## Римма

Индульгенция

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/09/29/1226

***

Закрываю глаза.
Как ты думаешь, что будет дальше?
Есть ли разница? Слово - не птица, не стоит ловить.
Споры, истины... Ты - моя нота, что спета без фальши,
Нота "ля", нота "ню", безупречная нота любви.
Нас бесспорно распнут, или как-то иначе линчуют,
докопавшись до сути, невечной, как всё под луной.
Закрываю глаза. Жарким лбом припадаю к плечу и
всё шепчу тебе: - Слышишь, спасайся, не гибни со мной.
Просто выживи, это пройдёт, как весна и простуда,
станет жар нестерпимым, и выжжет всё это к утру.
Закрываю глаза.
Тишина.
Ожидание чуда.


Это ты мне сказала, что я никогда не умру.

----------


## Римма

Галина Стрелкова

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/05/19/8769

***

Не имея возможность коснуться руками,
/Твое небо мои не впускает печали/.
Я люблю твое имя его облаками...
И скучаю...

Дождь,  как чья-то слеза,  упадет на ресницы.
Только то,  что утрачено,  разве восполнишь.
Если ты до сих пор продолжаешь мне сниться,
Значит,  помнишь...

Я касаюсь твоей фотографии взглядом.
Я привыкла с тобой говорить без ответов.
Знаешь,  я тебя чувствую.  Значит, ты рядом.
Просто где-то...

Я все та же: наивна,  немного беспечна...
Иногда отдыхаю...,   любуясь прекрасным.
И когда - нибудь тоже приду в твою Вечность
С тихим:  "Здравствуй..."

----------


## Римма

Борис Панкин

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/01/16/1774

***

Кого она возьмёт в свой оборот,
тому не совладать с пространством. Вот он
последний направляет свой полёт
к студёным звёздам.

Что от него осталось на земле?
Жена и сын? На чёрный день заначка?
Кто горевал о нём, его жалел?
Собака? Дом, пустой, как эта пачка

от «Космоса»? Не горечь, так печаль
в пространстве тлеет, словно сигарета.
Ты там, приятель, сильно не скучай.
Увидимся. В Валгалле или где там.

----------


## Римма

Янка Дягилева

http://www.gr-oborona.ru/pub/ruspole/1056908829.html

***

Порой умирают боги — и права нет больше верить 
Порой заметает дороги, крестом забивают двери 
И сохнут ключи в пустыне, а взрыв потрясает сушу, 
Когда умирает богиня, когда оставляет души 
Огонь пожирает стены и храмы становятся прахом 
И движутся манекены, не ведая больше страха 
Шагают полки по иконам бессмысленным ровным клином 
Теперь больше верят погонам и ампулам с героином 
Терновый венец завянет, всяк будет себе хозяин 
Фольклором народным станет убивший Авеля Каин 
Погаснет огонь в лампадах, умолкнут священные гимны 
Не будет ни рая, ни ада, когда наши боги погибнут 
Так иди и твори, что надо, не бойся, никто не накажет 
Теперь ничего не свято... 

1985

***

Пропустите в мир, стаи волчьи ! 
Уступите путь, своры гончие ! 
Разойдись стена черной полночью- 
Или дай мне стать лютой сволочью 
То ли зверем стать с серой шкурою 
То ли омутом с тиной бурою, 
Голодать ли ? жрать ? 
Быть ли умною, быть ли дурою ? 
Может, на метлу — и до города, 
Где мосты из камня и залота 
Помереть ли там 
Может, с холоду 
Может, с голоду... 

1986

***

Наполнилось до краешка ведерко лунной патокой 
Полярные подсолнухи под прозрачною радугой 
Сияньем южным вылились на узловатой привязи 
На загрубевшей простыни окаменевшей гордости 
Сквозь узенькое горлышко из ледяной соломинки 
Вытягиваем бережно последние глотки 
По ситцевому берегу на каблуках отчаяния 
По свежему преданию на выгруженных саночках 
По теплому загару источившимся ножом 
Вершат дороги странники чужого обещания 
Изъезженных параметров прочитанной любви 
Гремучие серебряным аккордом украшения 
Разубдят обитателей заброшенных палат 
Взорвется откровением случайное обьятие 
Сорвет со стен разводы отсыревших потолков 
Отпетой ветром скорости внезапным раскаянием 
Простуженные сумерки прольются ожиданием 
На страны, зачумленные болотной красотой 
Наивные созвездия за медицинской ширмою 
Накроет покрывалом мой безвременный уход. 

1987

----------


## Римма

Янка Дягилева

***

ХОЛОДИЛЬНИК (сказка-картинка) 

В холодном зале мы смотрим кино. 
Ледяной экран из толстого белого инея замораживает наши разноцветные глаза. 
Мои были теплые, темные, когда я пришла в этот кинотеатр. 
Теперь они сверкают яркой зеленью и нестерпимо блестят 
под пушистыми снежными ресницами. 
Мы смотрим разные цветные картинки одну за другой, 
и чем больше застывают наши глаза, тем они интересней и красочней. 
Заходят новые люди, от них идет пар и мы кричим на них и машем руками, 
потому как под их теплыми тусклыми взглядами 
изображение теряет отчетливость и краски, 
но их глаза быстро покрываются льдом и все встает на свои места. 
Вот только один ворвался однажды и уставился на экран обжигающими лучами. 
Он чуть было все не испортил, он постоянно отогревал лицо 
маленькой зажигалкой, 
и от этого мы все едва не лишились нашей забавы. 
Пришлось связать ему руки и поставить перед глазами огромную льдинку, 
которая таяла все медленней, 
а он все тише кричал, что еще немножко — и растает иней, 
и мы выйдем на улицу и отогреемся на солнце... 
Теперь он сидит в первом ряду и показывает нам самые яркие и красивые картинки. 

1987

----------


## Kali-Ma

Это стихи Михаила Анищенко. Мне понравились. Шелехметь - село под Самарой. 

 В старом доме, в Шелехмети, 
 Где я мучился вчера, 
 Отведу дыханье смерти, 
 Встану с грустного одра. 

 Закурю и выпью водку, 
 И друзьями сбитый гроб 
 Переделаю на лодку, 
 Плыть и радоваться чтоб. 

 Поплыву над пеной рынка, 
 Сделав мачту из весла. 
 Вместо паруса — простынка, 
 На которой ты спала. 

 Поплыву без слез и гнева, 
 И наполнит свет зари 
 Простынь белую, как небо, 
 С красным солнышком внутри.

----------


## Kali-Ma

В плену у тьмы 
 Стенает зверь, 
 Мерцает око… 
 Как беспробудно одиноко 
 В глуши потерь! 

 Как мог открыть я в дом печальный, 
 нагретый ладаном свечей, из чувств 
 врата? 
 Как мог впустить я, путник дальний, 
 пустынный холод, стон врага 
 и руку обронить 
 в любви мерцающе-печальной? 

 Где птица бьётся 
 в бездонных искрах глаз 
 и в ожидании 
 уверенно 
 скучает смерть… 

 Я не жалею, и смеётся 
 пустынный зверь 
 над неизбывностью желаний. 

 Пусть прольётся 
 вся кровь земли, 
 где я, в миг схватки с нереальным 
 забуду… 
 помня о любви.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Лорка.
ГАЗЕЛЛА О НЕЖДАННОЙ ЛЮБВИ

 Не разгадал никто еще, как сладко
 дурманит это миртовое лоно.
 Не знал никто, что белыми зубами
 птенца любви ты мучишь затаенно.

 Смотрели сны персидские лошадки
 на лунном камне век твоих атласных,
 когда тебя, соперницу метели,
 четыре ночи обвивал я в ласках.

 Как семена прозрачные, взлетали
 над гипсовым жасмином эти веки.
 Искал я в сердце мраморные буквы,
 чтобы из них сложить тебе - навеки,

 навеки: сад тоски моей предсмертной,
 твой силуэт, навек неразличимый,
 и кровь твоя, пригубленная мною,
 и губы твои в час моей кончины.

----------


## Nord

Лорка мне напомнил вот это...


алло алло ваш сотрудник на проводе
ваш сотрудник снова вышел на связь
он живёт в маленьком лунном городе
на берегу океана Зелёных Глаз

ваш сотрудник немножко болен ангиной
он пьёт полезный но горький бром
вместе с белкой по имени Валентина
с таким мягким пушистым хвостом

вы так смешно говорите - пельмени с грибами...
кислородный ужин...трамвайный дождь...
а вы знаете что нас называют - рабами?
и это уже давно не совсем ложь

алло алло ваш сотрудник на проводе
ваш сотрудник снова вышел на связь
вы когда-то мне были настолько дороги
что владельцы ломбардов молились за вас

все контрабандисты и скупщики золота
передавали вам через меня привет
я хотел чтобы вы были вечно молоды
что бы вам было минус пятнадцать лет

у вашего сотрудника мокрый кашель
хвост Валентины живой и горячий шарф
а вы знаете что нас упрекают в фальши?
что нам кажется чёрным - сиянье ламп?

алло алло ваш сотрудник на проводе
ваш сотрудник снова вышел на связь
он отказывается умирать в этом лунном городе
вдалеке от ваших прекрасных глаз

----------


## Kali-Ma

Норд, а чье это? очень удивительное

----------


## Nord

Kali-Ma, теперь уж и не помню - когда-то где-то видел... Лорка у меня в памяти рядом с этим стихом - было время когда и я был на проводе : )


Я боюсь потерять это светлое чудо,
что в глазах твоих влажных застыло в молчанье,
я боюсь этой ночи, в которой не буду
прикасаться лицом к твоей розе дыханья.

Я боюсь, что ветвей моих мертвая груда
устилать этот берег таинственный станет;
я носить не хочу за собою повсюду
те плоды, где укроются черви страданья.

Если клад мой заветный взяла ты с собою,
если ты моя боль, что пощады не просит,
если даже совсем ничего я не стою, -

пусть последний мой колос утрата не скосит
и пусть будет поток твой усыпан листвою,
что роняет моя уходящая осень.

----------


## Римма

Лелит

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/06/13/5409

***

Так легки шаги ночью по карнизу,
Я хочу узнать, как бывает после.
Если кто-то там зажигает звезды,
Значит - это нужно кому-то снизу.
Тонкий мир рассыпался на детали,
На куски пластмассы, стекла и стали.
Мы с тобой видали такие дали,
О которых многие не мечтали.
Отпусти, и я растворюсь как воздух,
Стану легкой рябью морского бриза.
Если - это нужно кому-то снизу,
Значит кто-то там зажигает звезды.
В межсезонье время - как паутина,
Ловит нас и ждет, что случится дальше.
Если все, что было когда-то нашим,
Раскидали нитями серпантина,
Значит - это нужно кому-то снизу,
Если кто-то там зажигает звезды.
Я хочу узнать, как бывает поздно,
Как легки шаги ночью по карнизу.

----------


## Nord

поздно - это когда кто-то умер или на грани 
смерти, почти убит или неизлечимо ранен. 
звезды - точки, что начертили черти, 
"Пионер" посылает позывной "верьте": 
тот, теряясь в пространстве твоей вселенной, 
не достигает земли, молчаливый пеленг - 
(пять световых до станции) - не застает радиста, 
что трансформирует свист "Пионера" в подобие твиста. 

поздно - это когда воздух вязкий и голос глуше, 
снег покрывает тебя, кровать, одеяло, подушки, 
когда больше не ощущаешь двенадцатый позвонок, 
на стук некому открыть дверь, ответить на телефонный звонок, 
когда кукушка молчит, и как ее не проси, 
она ни разу не прокукует, время, зажатое в горсти, 
проходит сквозь пальцы, слово "до" не предполагает "после", 
и на черном теле доски мел не оставляет след. 

поздно - это вовсе не лучше, чем никогда, 
скорее, хуже; когда вопрос "нет" или "да" - 
уже не задается вслух, и из онемевших губ 
вместо крика: "Харон, я тут!", раздаются грубые 
нечленораздельные звуки.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Когда то мир светился изнутри
И в каждой тени солнце, святость в свете,
И Бог спускался с утренней зари
Что бы растаять в освященном лете,

А мы как дети верили ему
Идя по небу млечными путями
Мы отдавали солнцу и огню
Свои сердца чтоб стали те углями.

Но в зеркалах лишь отраженный свет,
Вот кто то больно отсекает крылья
Оставив в небе лишь прозрачный след
Мы падаем сами мешаясь с пылью

----------


## Ivan Govnov

и еще хлам:

Больную душу солнышком пытали
Водили хороводы иглы вокруг вен.
Небу плакались и руки подымали
Умирая у сырых,холодных стен.

От молитв оставшись только стоны
Гулко падали в колодца пустоты.
Мертвые деревья тянут кроны,
А корнями прорастают в сны...

Не спасен и кое как распят
Он о нас уже забыл давно.
Все дороги выложены в ад,
Все вершины сбросят нас на дно.

----------


## Nord

В этом городе ливни льют сутками
И любовь умирает причинами, 
Ты меня выжигай дорогими мужчинами, 
...я тебя проститутками.

День прошел по примеру многих,
И опять на исходе дня
Я сижу, подводя итоги,
А итоги подводят меня.

Убей меня. Нежно и без церемоний.
Разрежь по живому; до самой разлуки.
Ведь гвозди в ладони - не так уж и больно,
Когда их вбивают любимые руки.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> В этом городе ливни льют сутками
> И любовь умирает причинами, 
> Ты меня выжигай дорогими мужчинами, 
> ...я тебя проститутками.
> 
> День прошел по примеру многих,
> И опять на исходе дня
> Я сижу, подводя итоги,
> А итоги подводят меня.
> ...


 Хороший стих, особенно последние две строчки зацепили...

----------


## Рогоносец

Теоретический выход в окно на асфальт перед домом, 
Пустой пролёт - по бычкам и осколкам до двери на волю, 
Аккорд минорный, до края наполненный тихою болью, 
Бессильный крик сквозь ряды фонарей в переулке знакомом. 
Мне снятся жёлтые стены тюрьмы для лишённых рассудка, 
Мне снятся тесные стены могил для кричавших о Боге. 
Бездушный смех через тонкие губы сплетает остроги, 
Когда от собственных мыслей о смерти становится жутко. 
Я - своевременный общий конец от начала вселенной, 
В моих зрачках поселились секреты древнейших преданий, 
Я буду эхом всех бед, революций, всех войн и восстаний, 
Но разрешите мне шаг из окна, чтобы выйти из плена. 
Теоретический выход в окно не имеет возврата, 
Как жаль, что жизнь вне него будет вновь перманентно кошмарной... 
А у тебя разве нету в кармане, на всякий пожарный, 
Билета в собственный рай с до сих пор не поставленной датой?

----------


## Римма

Ясвена - "Игры"

http://www.jasvena.com/text/47

(текст песни)

***

Одному - милый дом, 
Другому – тюрьма, 
Одному нужен мир, 
Другому  война, 
Между этих светил
Рвётся-мечется след. 
Нам всегда нужен мир, 
Где его уже нет. 

Одному нужен лёд, 
Другому весна, 
Завтра кто-то уйдёт, 
А кто-то без сна, 
Словно пёс по следам, 
Рыщет-ищет ответ. 
Ты всегда нужен там, 
Где тебя уже нет.

Перемешаны грех 
И святая вода. 
Для кого-то успех, 
Кому-то - беда, 
С параллельных путей 
Не сойти никогда. 
Игры взрослых детей, 
Без вины без суда.

----------


## Римма

Хосе Горостиза: 

 … Это беспрестанное неотвратимое умирание, 
 Эта живая смерть, 
 Которая убивает Тебя, о Боже, 
 В Твоих совершенных творениях, 
 В розах, кристаллах, 
 В неукротимых звездах 
 И в сгорающем теле, 
 Что полыхает, подобно костру, 
 Зажженному песней; 
 В мечте, красоте, поражающей глаз. 
 …И Ты, ты сам 
 Возможно, умер миллионы вечностей тому назад, 
 А мы и не знаем об этом. 
 Мы — Твои останки, частицы, золы, 
 Не знаем о том, 
 Что Ты, подобно 
 Звезде, прячущейся за своим светом, 
 Доходящим до нас 
 Пустым светом без звезды, 
 Скрываешь Свою бесконечную катастрофу.

----------


## Римма

Елена Касьян 

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/01/17/3423 

*** 

Где в песне ветра – отрицанье смерти, 
 Уже душа прозрачна и легка, 
 Ещё стоишь, как продолженье тверди, 
 Но прямо сквозь тебя течёт река. 

 Ещё сшиваешь мир с изнанкой слова, 
 Не ожидая ничего взамен, 
 Ещё не отнят у всего живого, 
 Уже разъят на космос и на тлен. 

 Уже разъят на жизнь и на иное 
 И разделён на музыку и тишь, 
 Где каждый звук отточен и отстроен, 
 Где ты вот-вот с Господних уст слетишь.

----------


## Римма

Допустим, мы - индукционный ток, 
 Вибрация бессмыслицы в эфире, 
 Фантомный разум в иллюзорном мире, 
 Сон мотылька, в котором умер Бог. 

 (Борис Панкин) 

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/01/08/6381

----------


## Римма

Мое. Из последнего. немного по-детски, кажется, но...


***

Легенда о...

 В стае людской всегда был я чуть в стороне,
 Речи их и дела были все не по мне.
 В племени жизнь текла, я молча ждал чудес,
 Что-то звало меня в темный промокший лес.

 В джунглях скользить легко, я забывал слова,
 Жизнь свою средь людей я вспоминал едва.
 Часто мне снились сны, как я крадусь в кустах –
 Пестрый тигриный мех, темный огонь в глазах.

 Так я решил уйти, племя должно понять –
 Место мое не здесь, и отпустить меня.
 Только шаман сказал, не поднимая век:
 «Тот, кто решил уйти, больше не человек»

 И поднялась толпа, хлынула как прилив,
 Глянул в упор шаман, взглядом испепелив.
 Камни в меня летят – эх, далеко зашло…
 Только со мной в тот миг что-то произошло.

 «Брат мой, иди ко мне, знаю, услышишь ты.
 Был ты в сыром лесу, видел мои следы
 И на стволах мой знак шрамами от когтей,
 Дух мой впусти в себя, племя покинь людей».

 Тело скрутила боль, миг, и уже на мне
 Желтый тигриный мех с метками на спине.
 Дикая моя суть пряталась до поры,
 Стойбище огласил грозный тигриный рык.

 И подались назад, выдохнув дружно: «Ааааххх…» -
 Ненависть с лиц в толпе смыл  суеверный страх.
 И обведя людей, что находились здесь,
 Взглядом звериных глаз, в темный я прыгнул лес.

 «Брат мой, я очень рад, что я пришел к тебе».
 Отзвуком песен стал, тенью седых легенд.
  Суть моя навсегда вместе со мной теперь.
 Тенью в ночной тиши хищно крадется зверь.



 21 июня 2011 г.

----------


## Nord

Тебе говорили, Алиса, что это будет не просто...
Смотри, ты уже не знаешь, какого ты точно роста,
да и на чувство влюбленности не существует ГОСТа,
поэтому не разберешь – то ли апрель по венам,
то ли и впрямь пора уже думать о сокровенном,
гадая на старых книгах, готовиться к переменам,
которые ведь не замедлят, ибо не черепаха
и не Ахилл гоняются, но сила любви и страха,
и то, что не прозвучало, быстрее чем 2-3 Маха,
а строчки, рожденные ночью, плевали на скорость света.
Чего ты искала, Алиса, совета или сонета?
Автор, Алиса, часто – часть своего сюжета,
и чтобы остаться вместе, нужно бежать. И что же
дальше – никто не помнит. Правда, мороз по коже?
Я голос в твоей голове. Мы этим с тобой похожи.

----------


## Римма

О. Nord, а чье это - про Алису??? Очень уж хорошо. зацепило. знаю похожее... автор - К., одна женщина В Контакте:


Корвалолом пахнет моё зазеркалье.
Королева смеётся и режет вены.
Белый рыцарь крадёт цианистый калий 
И бесславно наносит себя на стены.
Чёрный рыцарь ведёт меня в чёрном танго - 
Раскалённые Угли волнуют стопы.
Небо облачно. Ветер горит октаном;
И валет эмигрировал автостопом.
Мир дрожит. В щель паркета слетают пешки.
"Я - Алиса, Алиса.." - шепчу в ладошку
И глотаю остатки грибА поспешно,
И поглубже вдыхаю цветные крошки.
Я - Алиса, ты слышишь? Мой город умер,
Я едва Е 4 прошла по стёклам.
Посмотри на меня, ты, греховно-умный,
Нереально далёкий, бесстыдно тёплый, -
Посмотри на меня! Я больна бессмертьем.
Этот мир зазеркалья сколочен наспех
Молдованами. Вот, у меня есть сметы,
Есть расписка "под ключ", вот бульдозер, насыпь..
Всё трещит и шатается. Я нагая.
В окна тычется Кролик и хочет секса..
Я - Алиса! Мой мозг из золы и гари.
Я - Алиса. И я потеряла сердце.
Есть ли место на свете, где просто тихо?
Где на дереве нет говорящих кошек??
Я мечтала стать психом и стала психом.
Я - Алиса. И я не могу так больше.

----------


## fuсka rolla

эх, выложу ка Я мой любимый стих. не знаю, правда, здесь-ли нужно это делать....
но уж очень хорош он. 
Друг мой, друг мой,
Я очень и очень болен.
Сам не знаю, откуда взялась эта боль.
То ли ветер свистит
Над пустым и безлюдным полем,
То ль, как рощу в сентябрь,
Осыпает мозги алкоголь.

Голова моя машет ушами,
Как крыльями птица.
Ей на шее ноги
Маячить больше невмочь.
Черный человек
На кровать ко мне садится,
Черный человек
Спать не дает мне всю ночь.

Черный человек
Водит пальцем по мерзкой книге
И, гнусавя надо мной,
Как над усопшим монах,
Читает мне жизнь
Какого-то прохвоста и забулдыги,
Нагоняя на душу тоску и страх.

"Слушай, слушай,-
Бормочет он мне,-
В книге много прекраснейших
Мыслей и планов.
Этот человек
Проживал в стране
Самых отвратительных
Громил и шарлатанов.

В декабре в той стране
Снег до дьявола чист,
И метели заводят
Веселые прялки.
Был человек тот авантюрист,
Но самой высокой
И лучшей марки.

Был он изящен,
К тому ж поэт,
Хоть с небольшой,
Но ухватистой силою,
И какую-то женщину,
Сорока с лишним лет,
Называл скверной девочкой
И своею милою.

Счастье,- говорил он,-
Есть ловкость ума и рук.
Все неловкие души
За несчастных всегда известны.
Это ничего,
Что много мук
Приносят изломанные
И лживые жесты.

В грозы, в бури,
В житейскую стынь,
При тяжелых утратах
И когда тебе грустно,
Казаться улыбчивым и простым -
Самое высшее в мире искусство".

"Черный человек!
Ты не смеешь этого!
Ты ведь не на службе
Живешь водолазовой.
Что мне до жизни
Скандального поэта.
Пожалуйста, другим
Читай и рассказывай".

Черный человек
Глядит на меня в упор.
И глаза покрываются
Голубой блевотой,-
Словно хочет сказать мне,
Что я жулик и вор,
Так бесстыдно и нагло
Обокравший кого-то.
. . . . . . . . . . .

Друг мой, друг мой,
Я очень и очень болен.
Сам не знаю, откуда взялась эта боль.
То ли ветер свистит
Над пустым и безлюдным полем,
То ль, как рощу в сентябрь,
Осыпает мозги алкоголь.

Ночь морозная.
Тих покой перекрестка.
Я один у окошка,
Ни гостя, ни друга не жду.
Вся равнина покрыта
Сыпучей и мягкой известкой,
И деревья, как всадники,
Съехались в нашем саду.

Где-то плачет
Ночная зловещая птица.
Деревянные всадники
Сеют копытливый стук.
Вот опять этот черный
На кресло мое садится,
Приподняв свой цилиндр
И откинув небрежно сюртук.

"Слушай, слушай! -
Хрипит он, смотря мне в лицо,
Сам все ближе
И ближе клонится.-
Я не видел, чтоб кто-нибудь
Из подлецов
Так ненужно и глупо
Страдал бессонницей.

Ах, положим, ошибся!
Ведь нынче луна.
Что же нужно еще
Напоенному дремой мирику?
Может, с толстыми ляжками
Тайно придет "она",
И ты будешь читать
Свою дохлую томную лирику?

Ах, люблю я поэтов!
Забавный народ.
В них всегда нахожу я
Историю, сердцу знакомую,-
Как прыщавой курсистке
Длинноволосый урод
Говорит о мирах,
Половой истекая истомою.

Не знаю, не помню,
В одном селе,
Может, в Калуге,
А может, в Рязани,
Жил мальчик
В простой крестьянской семье,
Желтоволосый,
С голубыми глазами...

И вот стал он взрослым,
К тому ж поэт,
Хоть с небольшой,
Но ухватистой силою,
И какую-то женщину,
Сорока с лишним лет,
Называл скверной девочкой
И своею милою"

"Черный человек!
Ты прескверный гость.
Это слава давно
Про тебя разносится".
Я взбешен, разъярен,
И летит моя трость
Прямо к морде его,
В переносицу...
. . . . . . . . . . 

...Месяц умер,
Синеет в окошко рассвет.
Ах ты, ночь!
Что ты, ночь, наковеркала?
Я в цилиндре стою.
Никого со мной нет.
Я один...
И разбитое зеркало...

----------


## Рогоносец

Ага, мне тоже нравится.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

А мне этот стих про Алису нравится, к сожалению автора не знаю.
"Гуляет Алиса по шахматным клеткам.
Она в зазеркалье.
спасибо таблеткам...
Скажи мне Алиса, мы все тут безумны?
И то, что ты видишь, все в гранях разумных?
То, что ты красишь цветочный букет?
И то, что играешь ежами в крикет?
И то что палач твой - пиковый валет?
И то, что тебе не сносить головы?
Ты к чаю тогда. Не успеешь. Увы.
Но откусишь гриба...
И твой разум затмится.
Может все это, всего навсего снится?
Вот кролик бежит, по тунелю бездолья
У самой королевы будет застолье.
Там пудинг расскажет, что он с ананасом.
И даст тебе знать. Лсд не опасно.
Алиса. Пойми.
Там, где кот без улыбки.
Мир скучен и прост.
Как забор без калитки..."

----------


## Римма

О. Иван, а я его читала)))

Fucka Rolla - есенинский Черный Человек хорош))

----------


## fuсka rolla

вообще это переделанная песня из алисы в стране чудес (книга) ....может из "дневника наркоманки"? там девочку тоже Алиса звали...

----------


## Римма

эххх... товарищи, напоследок кину наверное хорошее чужое стихо

***

Константин Невский

Чайки

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/01/22/4239

***

Никогда не говорите с самоубийцами по-китайски. Вот
По-японски можно. По-китайски – ни в коем случае.
Возможно, придётся каждое слово, каждый символ вытаскивать,
Чтобы найти среди них, наконец-то, самые лучшие.
Возможно, придётся ворваться белыми чайками,
Их мягкими перьями, словно снегом, всю комнату выстелить,
Чтобы успеть поместиться в секунду между молчанием
И выстрелом.

----------


## Римма

Не стихи, но очень нравится.
Пелевин - "Гость на празднике Бон" (вообще это про харакири, кому интересно, полная версия здесь:

http://fictionbook.ru/author/pelevin...ne.html?page=1

***


Всю жизнь я пытался понять, что такое красота. Она была всюду – в цветке и облаке, в нарисованном кистью знаке, в юных лицах, проплывающих мимо в толпе, и в бесстрашии готового умереть воина. Она казалась мне самой важной из тайн мира.

Каждый раз она обманывала меня, притворяясь чем-то новым. Но затем я узнавал ее, как хорошо знакомую мелодию, сыгранную на другом инструменте. Я чувствовал, что за совершенством в изгибе крыла, меча и ресницы стоит один и тот же невыразимый принцип. Но я не понимал, в чем он. Когда я думал об этом, мой ум начинал бесцельно блуждать или тупо замирал. А если мне удавалось удержать в себе этот вопрос, красота, вместо того чтобы стать понятной, исчезала, и я оказывался словно бы перед черным зеркалом водоема, на поверхности которого секунду назад сверкало солнце.

Я не сумел бы внятно объяснить другому человеку, что такое красота, и сомневался, что на это будет способен кто-то еще. Определения, которые я встречал в книгах по философии и искусству, можно было не брать в расчет. Их громоздкие и неловкие конструкции были полностью лишены того качества, которое они пытались определить, что было для меня ясным свидетельством их никчемности. Но я хорошо знал, что слова, неспособные объяснить красоту, могут удерживать ее и даже создавать.

Я вижу на красном ворсе ковра несколько раскатившихся монет – совсем рядом. Они чуть расплываются в моих глазах, из-за чего их блеск кажется мягким и успокаивающим. Но в нем все равно присутствует холодок опасности, которым веет от металла даже в самых мирных инкарнациях.

Прямая угроза, исходящая от обнаженной стали, всегда казалась мне ничтожной по сравнению с потаенным ужасом повседневности. Именно от него люди издавна прятали в книгах то лучшее, что им удавалось добыть в скудных каменоломнях своих душ. Так же зарывали когда-то в землю монеты во время смуты. Разница в том, что беспорядки, при которых надо прятать деньги, случаются в мире редко, а бесконечная катастрофа красоты, от которой ее пытаются сохранить в книгах, происходит в нем постоянно. Эта катастрофа и есть жизнь. И уберечь на самом деле нельзя ничего – так же можно пытаться спасти приговоренного к смерти, делая его фотографии перед казнью.

----------


## Nord

Римма, не знаю чьё. Видел где-то не у автора даже - в куче иного-прочего.

----------


## Nord

У меня девушка есть. Год с ней встречаюсь. Ни о чём. 
Я сначала думал, придираюсь. А потом кинул смс на номер совместимости. 
И пришёл ответ “Ни о чём.” Три раза. 
Утром яйца варила - бутылку Джек Дэниелса выпила. 
Говорит: “—Нервничаю, когда готовлю.” 
Хотите яйца за 6500? 
Говорит: “—Ты храпишь.” Я то хоть во сне. 
А она в метро может. Недавно ехали, она захрапела — люди Тургеневскую проехали. 
Я говорю: 
—У тебя кто-нибудь до меня был? 
—Да. 
—Сколько? 
—Семь. 
—Ты же говорила два. 
—Так год прошёл. 
Говорит: 
“—Давай в прятки играть. Я прячусь.” Я говорю: “—Давай.” 
Первую неделю я сам искал. Через 2 недели милиция в Ростове нашла. 
За баком сидела, смеялась. 
Ночью попить захотелось, на кухню иду — стоит, фарш крутит. 
Я говорю: “—Ты чё?”, а она мне “—Тьфу, бл*дь, разбудил!” 
Устроилась недавно на скотобойню, бухгалтером. 
Я говорю: “—Зачем тебе это?” 
Она говорит: “—Мы пока с тобой принтер не купили, можно у меня на работе распечатывать.” 
Недавно скидывает смс: “Нам надо расстаться, у меня есть парень.” 
Я скидываю: “Всмысле?” Она отвечает: “Это не тебе.” 
Говорит: 
“—Хочешь познакомлю со своей родной сестрой?” 
Я говорю: “—Хочу, а у тебя есть?” 
Она: “—Так хочешь или нет? Родители ещё живы.” 
Говорит: “—Я служила во вьетнаме.” 
Я говорю: “—Не верю.” 
Она говорит: 
“—А откуда у меня тогда в голове подробные карты авиаударов по сайгону?” 
Ни о чём. 
Устал. Бросить её хочу, с первого дня. Повода не даёт, сучка.

----------


## Nord

Каменский приходит в негодность
после двухсотого переноса
сопли сами текут из носа
кишечник дает роковые сбои
колени никуда не годятся
волосы на голове секутся
наверное, что-то с мозгом

от частых перемещений между мирами
распадаются нейронные связи
чай вдруг кажется кислым, а копченая рыба горькой
но временно обостряется зрение
пилот с восхищением наблюдает покрытые снегом
неопавшие клены
кивает головой сам себе раз по сорок

перечисляет:
Тина, Наташа, Джулкэ, Диаса, Хамя
Найко, Татьяна, Джулия, Мески, Стагана-Ааззи
кто?
сестры
и братья?
любимые?
матери?
имена дорогие разбросаны во множественных пространствах
маркированных буквами, цифрами – так банально
целые пространства наполненные людьми и машинами
маркируются лишь как обычная буква, номер

и ты с сердцем полным жалости
с именем ненастоящим Камис
с чужим контрольным сигналом, с позывными «Стрёмер»
как снабженный ордером представитель власти
проходишь сквозь человеческие дома
пронизываешь своими квантами закрытые двери, стены
учиняешь невидимый как бы обыск
вмешиваешься в чье-то горе
наблюдаешь чужие страсти

а тут ничего нигде уже лишнего не осталось
ни гелия-3, никакого полезного газа
ни органических полиметаллов
ни даже элементарного мела
жизнь вокруг неожиданно постарела
что-то еще пытается, молится человек, а на сердце пусто
и внутреннее все окончательно омертвело
включаешь сетевизор, а там одна глупость
и никакого уже искусства

поэтому
это тело
подолгу разглядывает обои
с удовольствием рассматривает пыльные на стекле разводы
забывает с утра помыться
оставляет открытой воду
внезапно начинает искать специальную щеточку
говорит себе: что-то такое необходимо почистить
и не находит

целыми днями ходит
по комнатам
целыми днями дома
день в гостиной
день у окна на кухне
потому что поздняя осень
а он не знает где что лежит, как ему одеться

недавно заказал себе пиццу
естественно, очень плохая пицца

говорит себе: что такая за пицца теперь

не жуется

как-то совсем
не естся

----------


## Рогоносец

Клинки не верят нам и ждут надежных рук,
Злодейских, может быть, но воинской закваски.
А мы, мечтатели, замкнув порочный круг,
Уходим горестно в несбыточные сказки.

Клинки не верят нам, а руки наши ждут
И опускаются, отвергнуты с позором,
Мы слишком медлили - и нам ли брать редут
Затерянным в толпе лгунам и фантазерам!

Клинки, заискритесь! Нет рыцарской руки -
Пускай плебейские вас стиснут перед боем!
Отсалютуйте нам, засосанным в пески
Напрасных вымыслов, отринутым изгоям!

Избавьте от химер хоть наш последний час!
Бесславно жили мы и до смерти устали.
Клинки, откликнитесь! Быть может, и для вас
Жизнь ярче молнии блеснет на кромке стали.

Смерть, я любил тебя, я долго тебя звал
И все искал тебя по тягостным дорогам.
В награду тяготам, на краткий мой привал
Победоносная, приди и стань залогом!

----------


## Рогоносец

Лишь Смерть утешит нас и к жизни вновь пробудит,
Лишь Смерть - надежда тем, кто наг и нищи сир,
Лишь Смерть до вечера руководить нас будет
И в нашу грудь вольет свой сладкий эликсир!

В холодном инее и в снежном урагане
На горизонте мрак лишь твой прорежет свет,
Смерть - ты гостиница, что нам сдана заране,
Где всех усталых ждет и ложе и обед!

Ты - Ангел: чудный дар экстазов, сновидений
Ты в магнетических перстах ко всем несешь,
Ты оправляешь одр нагим, как добрый гений;

Святая житница, ты всех равно оберешь;
Отчизна древняя и портик ты чудесный,
Ведущий бедняка туда, в простор небесный!

----------


## Римма

> У меня девушка есть. Год с ней встречаюсь. Ни о чём.


 Гениальная вещь =))) правда. здорово поднял настроение)))

----------


## Римма

Тьмою - болью - кровью - памятью...
                        Видеть не хочешь - а кто тебя спрашивает ?
                        Эту горькую темную плату
                        Кто-то взимает, как дань павшим.

                        Болью плачу за возможность видеть,
                        Кровью плачу за уменье слышать,
                        Тьму и Память - как ненавидеть ?
                        Память и Тьму - а что же ближе ?

                        Черных одежд не снять раз одевшим,
                        В ночь навсегда однажды ушедшим,
                        Песен о Свете хвалебных не певшим,
                        Ставшим от Памяти Тьмы - сумасшедшими.

                                        Тайэре.

----------


## Римма

Арвен Мифриэль

http://eressea.ru/library/library/p_arven.shtml

Пожелание


Тебе - бессмертный звездный свет,
Тебе - немеркнущий рассвет,
Тебе - прозрачный воздух дня,
Тебе - дыхание огня,
Тебе - листвы цветной ковер,
Тебе - тропа на склонах гор,
Тебе - простор морской воды
И золотая нить слюды,
Тебе - дорожка от луны
И пенная кайма волны,
Тебе - драконьих крыл размах
И дикий ветер в волосах,
Тебе - эльфийская звезда
И песня, звонче, чем вода,
И сердце, ярче, чем свеча,
И голубая сталь меча,
И конь, послушный воле рук,
И рядом - верный, добрый друг,
Тебе - вся мощь волшебных слов
И память уходящих снов,
Тебе - возможность быть собой
И путь, что приведет домой.
Мне - тьма без края и конца,
Враг, не имеющий лица,
Мне - кораблей сожженных прах,
Мне - путь, затерянный в снегах,
Мне - ветра ледяной порыв,
Строка, не сложенная в стих,
Зима, не ставшая весной,
И тень над мертвою землей,
Мне - свет давно умерших звезд,
Мне - башни сатанинский рост,
Мне - леса темный полукруг,
Мне - боль, что предал лучший друг,
Мне - заунывный волчий вой,
Обрывки крыльев за спиной,
Топор в руке у палача
И яд на лезвии меча,
Мне - жизнь, когда надежды нет,
Мне - тьма, что не впускает свет,
Мне - бездорожья пустота,
Душа, в которой нет креста,
Мне - 9 дьявольских кругов
И, навсегда, твоя любовь.

----------


## Римма

Арвен Мифриэль

http://eressea.ru/library/library/p_arven.shtml

Экскалибур 


Я не стал тем, кем должен был стать,
Вырвав меч из его могилы,
Я поставил в себе печать
Полудикой, стихийной силы.

В этом миге вся жизнь моя,
Мой триумф и моя расплата,
Словно я на мече распят,
Как распят был Господь когда-то.

Горло сжал мне бессильный стон,
Пальцы больше не внемлют стали,
И горящий во мне огонь
Не затушит вода Грааля.

Силы выхватить меч больше нет,
Руки стали мрамором бледным,
Но готов я ворваться в рассвет,
Даже если он будет последним.

----------


## Римма

Арвен Мифриэль

Дракон

Видишь, в небо взвивается стая,
Проследи их незримый полет.
Ты забыл, что душа неземная
В человеческом теле живет.

Поднимись из повальной рутины,
Из бездушных цепей городов,
Выгни мощную, гордую спину,
Пусть вскипает змеиная кровь.

Пусть раскроются ртутные крылья,
Пусть огонь выжжет душу дотла,
Чтобы не было места насилью,
Чтобы умерло детище зла.

Просыпайся, пришло твое время,
И тебя не удержит земля,
Поднимись, чтобы хоть на мгновенье
Стать частицей живого огня.

----------


## Римма

Арвен Мифриэль

Заклятие меча


			"Иногда надо взять в
			руки меч и применить
			его по назначению."
				Джордж Локхард

Заклинаю лунным светом,
Заклинаю дальней далью,
Заклинаю вольным ветром
Этот меч из звездной стали.

Пусть металл огнем зажжется,
Будет лезвие крылатым,
Пусть огонь со льдом сольется,
Сила света с вечным мраком.

Пусть на черной рукоятке,
Камень вспыхнет светом алым,
Вражьей крови – крови сладкой
Жаждет глубина металла.

Будет боль и будет слава,
Будет сила и паденье,
Кровью первой, смертной раны
Меч получит освященье.

Он не ляжет в руки труса
И того, чей путь – насилье,
Тот лишь сможет прикоснуться,
Кто в свои поверит крылья.

Для него в ночи бездонной
Я творю свои заклятья,
Меч – великий дар для война
И великое проклятье.

Меч в руках врага разрушит,
А в иных руках – построит,
Он твою изменит душу,
Навсегда лишив покоя.

Будет мощь в руках струиться –
Ты сольешься с этой сталью,
Чтобы не разъединиться!
Заклинаю, проклинаю,

Заклинаю мирозданьем,
Заклинаю отомщеньем,
Меч свершает созиданье
На осколках разрушенья.

----------


## Римма

Тугой спиралью крутит нас, 
И рты ощерились клыками. 
Опять настал последний час, 
А значит, снова быть волками. 
Я знать не знаю, кем ты был, 
Откуда ты пришел, не знаю. 
У нас один источник сил, 
И мы ведем с тобою стаю. 
Опять нам слышен Белый Зов, 
Опять Безмолвие нас манит. 
И пусть Закон волков суров, 
Но волк на волка не восстанет. 
Желты клыки у стариков, 
Белы клыки у малолеток. 
Надежна память у волков, 
Она хранит узоры клеток. 
И снег блестит, и светом бьет, 
И ветер реквием заводит. 
Но стаю мы ведем вперед, 
Туда, где только волки ходят. 

(с) автор мне неизвестен

----------


## Римма

Мой приют был хрупок, из соломы крыша, 
Захотелось крепче, захотелось выше, 
Расчертили воздух на стекло и камень, 
Ветру было вольно, а теперь – едва ли. 

(...)

Наступает утро, наступает вечер, 
Как же сделать чудо, чтоб для всех на свете
Он взлетел и парил, этот сказочный ветер, 
Разрушая стены, открывая клети.

(Ясвена - Ветер)

----------


## Nord

Ты - девочка для встреч, не для прощаний.
Ты улыбаешься так тонко, но уменья
Остаться соблазнительной сквозь слёзы,
Которым так блистательно владеют
Актрисы из военных кинолент, -
Ты лишена.
Ты плачешь некрасиво.
Я думаю, Создатель испугался,
Что одарил тебя такой улыбкой,
Которой со времен Его Марии
Никто из смертных женщин не владел,
И, испугавшись, Он решил, что плакать
Тебя учить не будет.
Плачь, как хочешь.
Но ты, подумав, выбрала другое:
Не плакать.
Оставаться совершенной.
Перехитрить Того, кто всех хитрей.
Вот почему ты не пришла прощаться.
Я не сержусь.
Я вспоминаю голос.
Неровный почерк.
Волосы.
Привычку
Чуть нервно сдергивать перчатку с пальцев...
И, глядя на вагонное стекло,
Я вижу капли,
Влажные тропинки,
И это плачет за тебя Мария.
Да, эти слезы всех других прекрасней.
Но есть и горше.
Есть.
И эти слезы
Сейчас стекают по моим щекам.

----------


## Римма

Неинтересно

 Стало пластмассовым небо над головой,
 Стала волшебная палочка вдруг железкой.
 Вы извините, но я ухожу домой..
 Нет, не обидел - мне просто неинтересно.

 Просто теперь я не знаю зачем я здесь,
 В этом дурацком платье, в косынке детской..
 Как умудрились вообще мы сюда залезть -
 Мне непонятно.. Мне больше неинтересно.

 Всем хорошо, вон смотри - отовсюду смех..
 Мне несмешно и невесело, хоть ты тресни!
 Мальчик мой, нет, ты по-прежнему лучше всех..
 Я виновата. Мне больше неинтересно.

 Мне говорят: "Дура, дура, смотри - сдалась!"
 Мне говорят: "Мы так славно играли вместе!"
 Мне говорят: "Вы команда, куда без вас?" -
 Мне очень стыдно: мне больше неинтересно.

 Много других детей у нас во дворе,
 Много песочниц, качелей, высоких лестниц..
 Просто есть правило в каждой моей игре:
 Встать и уйти, если больше неинтересно...

(с) Ракель Напрочь 2008г.

----------


## Nord

Северус. Детство. Девятое января.

За стеной отец кричит на маму. 
По обивке кресла скачут тени.
У соседей дочь играет гаммы.
У меня сегодня день рожденья...

Я забился в самый дальний угол.
Я сижу за креслом тише мыши.
Я спокоен. Я не перепуган.
Я не плачу. Я почти не слышен.

За окном метелица играет,
Крутит вихрем белые снежинки.
На столе свеча тихонько тает.
Я вчера опять порвал ботинки...

За стеной отец ударил маму.
Я в углу свернулся по-собачьи.
Надо мной - портрет в тяжёлой раме.
Я спокоен. Я почти не плачу.

Я листаю старенький учебник,
Положив его на доски пола.
Я смогу! Я сильный! Я - волшебник!
Через год меня отправят в школу!

Я учиться буду там усердно.
Я постигну сложные науки.
Голова болит немилосердно
И дрожат обветренные руки...

Вышел вон отец, гремя дверями.
Я достал из тумбочки печенье
И отнёс его за стенку маме.
У меня сегодня день рожденья...

----------


## Nord

Не надо скидок.
Это пустяки -
Не нас уносит, это мы уносим
С собою все,
и только на пески
Каскад тоски
обрушивает осень.

Сожмись в комок, и сразу постарей,
И вырви сердце - за вороньим граем -
В тоску перекосившихся окраин,
В осеннюю усталость пустырей.

Мучительная нежность наших дней
Ударит в грудь,
застрянет в горле комом.
Мне о тебе молчать еще трудней,
Чем расплескать тебя полузнакомым.
И память жжет,
и я схожу с ума -
Как целовала. Что и где сказала.
Моя любовь!
Одни, одни вокзалы.
Один туман -
и мост через туман.
Но будет день:
все встанут на носки,
Чтобы взглянуть в глаза нам
в одночасье.

И не понять - откуда столько счастья?
Откуда столько солнца в эту осень?
Не надо скидок.
Это мы уносим
С собою всё.
А ветер - пустяки.

----------


## Римма

Арвен Мифриэль

 На могиле художников

http://eressea.ru/li...arven. shtml#A18

 ***


 На могиле художников, словно в весеннем саду…
 И покой растекается сладким потоком по венам,
 Я учусь здесь молчать, и в молчаньи ценить красоту,
 Ведь со временем даже она превращается в тленье.

 Для чего я пришла? Чтобы просто признаться себе,
 Что давно интерес потеряла и к душам и к лицам,
 Невозможного нет, но откуда же мысли о тьме?
 Может, нужно забыть? Только проще, конечно, забыться…

 Мой пустой монолог только статуи слышат да сны,
 Как же хочется лечь с ними вместе в пустую могилу!
 Я безумно устала от этой проклятой весны,
 И ее сладкий яд отбирает последние силы.

 Я искала себя. Может здесь, наконец-то, нашла?
 Я бродила без цели, немых тупиков не считая,
 Но чужими путями сыта быть не может душа,
 Ведь на каждом из них мы себя безвозвратно теряем.

 Мягкий шелест травы, будто звук чьих-то легких шагов -
 Это прошлое… что ж, если так, посиди вместе с нами,
 Кто бродил здесь когда-то, но нам не оставил следов?
 Только ветер в листве - полустертые воспоминанья.

 Здесь так много души - в этих черных и старых камнях,
 Чьи-то строки о Боге, о вечности, вот - по-латыни,
 Сколько нежности в робких, написанных кем-то стихах,
 А под ними - совсем уже стертое временем имя…

 На разбитых крестах изваяньем сидит воронье,
 А в листве - птичьи трели - насмешка церковному хору,
 И венок погребальный скользнет по граниту змеей…
 Мне пора уходить.
 ........................Вам пора?
 ............................... ....Почему же так скоро?

 И сжимая цветок чуть дрожащей, горячей рукой,
 Я дарю его статуе - в руки из белого камня.
 До свиданья. Простите, я ваш не нарушу покой,
 Я, быть может, вернусь. Навсегда. А пока, до свиданья…

----------


## Римма

Тимирлан

http://dreamworlds.ru/tvorchestvo/st...-maskarad.html

***

То ли снег, то ли серый пепел
Тихо падал с небес на землю.
Я напрасно искал на небе
Отпечатки твоих сапог.

Только снег закрывал всё небо,
Словно старый и грязный саван.
Превращая свет солнца в сумрак.
И не ночь, и совсем не день.

Почему я тебя не вижу?
Ты поднялась над облаками.
Только так можно видеть солнце.
Только так можно видеть звёзды.

Только так, и никак иначе.
Я с надеждой смотрю на небо.
Я уверен, что ты вернешься,
И научишь меня летать.

----------


## Римма

Елена Евгеньева

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/07/29/7015

***

Желтение ясеня невыносимо
 звенит по заре.

 У каждого века своя Хиросима
 и свой Назарет.

 У каждого слова такая отдача,
 что сине плечо, -
 к нему припадает эпоха то плача,
 то немо. Ещё 
 у каждой молитвы рефрены прощений,
 хвалений и просьб
 свистящей косой по предсердию щемят,
 что, кажется, брось
 в открытое жерло небес хоть трехстрочье -
 разверзнется свет.
 У каждой души за душой между прочим
 есть свой Назарет.

 У каждого шага углы траекторий
 до дальних орбит.
 За каждою сушей такое же море
 ничейной судьбы.
 У каждого моря волна и приливы,
 не веришь? Спроси.
 Над каждой из судеб 
 горит сиротливость
 своих хиросим.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

"Наблюдать, лежа на сетке, белизну потолка –
То же самое, что
Кружить по замкнутым улицам, читать надписи вслух –
То же самое, что
Стебаться весь вечер над телерекламой дерьма –
То же самое, что
Собирать в узком кругу еще на «ноль пять» –
То же самое, что
Звонить всем по списку. По ходу думать, зачем –
То же самое, что
Петь волнительным голосом очередной шедевр –
То же самое, что
Заряжать батарейки старым Пиксис с Гр.Обом –
То же самое, что
Слушать плач Роберта Смита и отвязно страдать -
То же самое, что
Пить. Что-то гнать про Армаггедон в категориях «всех спасти» –
То же самое, что
Вешать лапшой «сны во сне» о любви –
То же самое, что
Черкать рифмы в блокнот, полируя стишки –
То же самое, что
Убивать их - и в клочья преступленья следы.
И лишь два места, где все об ином, – ты и смерть.
Только два места – неизбывная ты, неизбежная смерть.

Я сказал это слово…
Значит, из вас двоих выбирать?
И ничего.
Прошептал это слово…
А после спорол бутерброд. Вкусно.
И ничего.
Повторил это слово…
А после на правый бочок.
И ничего.
Прошептал это слово…
Но коленки дрожали.
И ничего.
Подписал это слово…
Не ангел-хранитель спас - тошнило от страха.
И ничего.
Проорал это слово…
А после сказали такой каламбур! Я смеялся.
И ничего.
Загадал это слово...
Но звездочки падали часто-часто…
И ничего.
Солгал это слово…
А после забыл. Тьфу, склероз…

Значит, биться о стенку с пеной дней на губах -
То же самое, что
Попивать на теплой кухне чаек –
То же самое, что
Бояться теней на красной стене –
То же самое, что
Рисовать цветочки на левой руке –
То же самое, что
Блевать и падать на асфальт или кафель –
То же самое, что
Полагать: «Все к лучшему. Своим чередом, своим чередом», -
То же самое, что
Стараться заснуть, как можно надольше заснуть -
То же самое, что
Обыскивать звезды и выворачивать наизнанку.
И там никого.
И только два долга, что не оплатить, –
Ты и смерть.
Только два долга – бесценная ты
И бесплатная смерть.
Две птицы живые на все небеса:
Ты и смерть.
Только две птицы.
Светлая – ты.
Белая – смерть.
Только две птицы.
Черная – ты.
Белая – смерть."А. Непомнящий

----------


## Nord

Безделушечный мастер работает тонко и трезво.
Совершенство в безделке даётся трудом и трудом.
И бренчит в его ранце не маршальский титул маэстро,
а предметы попроще: палитра, блокнот, метроном.
Безделушечный мастер совсем не безделками занят.
Он творенье своё для проверки выносит на свет.
Проверяет на глаз: не сверкнёт ли восторга слезами.
Проверяет на слух: зазвенит, или, может быть, нет?
Он собой недоволен и правит в работе изъяны:
то акцент переставит, то охры добавит в сурьму,
то бравурное forte заменит на робкое piano...
Вот бессмысленный труд! Он и нужен ему одному.
Но гармонию выверив замысла гибким лекалом,
из властителей мира лишь ей подчинен и не чужд,
он свободен смеяться и видеть великое малым,
и общественный скепсис для личных использовать нужд.
И когда он в отделке безделки достигнет предела,
завершив не разменный на зло и добро сувенир -
пусть останется чёрное чёрным и белое белым.
Что он, в сущности, миру, и что ему, в сущности, мир!
Он работу закончил. Дальнейшее, в общем, известно.
Отодвинут блокнот и уложен в футляр метроном.
И, промыв скипидаром палитру, вздыхает маэстро
и торопится к двери - пока не закрыт гастроном.

----------


## Nord

мне сказали 
что ты меня все еще любишь 

что ты звонишь 
когда меня нету дома 

читаешь мои любимые книги 
чтобы быть внутренне ближе 

ходишь за мной по пятам 
в офисе и магазине 
к знакомым 

говорят, тебя даже видели рядом со мной 
весной 
на гриле 
далеко за городом 
и даже на конференции по недвижимости в Париже 

и это 
несмотря на то 
что мы друг с другом практически не говорили 

и по известным причинам 
я в ближайшем будущем тебя, как мне кажется, не увижу 
хочешь узнать почему? 

потому что на мокрой дороге в Ригу 
тебя разорвало, размазало, разбросало 
и перемешались в единую массу волосы, мясо, кости 
и какое-то даже сало 
и отдельно лежала оскаленная голова 

потому что я был на похоронах 
как положено 
покупал цветы 

потому что ты 
два года уже мертва 

но 

может быть, это все-таки правда 

потому что какой-то странный 
травянистый запах 
бывает в ванной 

ранним утром 
я иногда захожу на кухню 

там 
внезапно 
вымыты все тарелки 
и накурено 
и съедена вся халва...

----------


## Римма

Галина Стрелкова 

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/08/01/7944 

*** 

Здесь был сад. И розово цвел шиповник, окружая озеро сновидений. В нем гуляли Ангелы, я их помню. А теперь здесь прячутся волчьи тени. В темноте клыкастую пасть оскалив, мне рычат, погибелью угрожая. В их глазах - безумство богини Кали. Ее образ озеро отражает. 
 Или это я смотрюсь? И на темной глади не реальность видится, а - иное. Как могли вы, Ангелы, Бога ради, поменять небесное на земное? Только мой вопрос тишина укроет. Ей ни к месту следствие и причина. А богиня Кали желает крови. Только я с волками неразличима. Но ведь были Ангелы. Были. Вижу их следы. Их голос во мне:"Родная". Но не помню кто же теперь мне ближе. Или, может, больше уже не знаю? 

 Здесь был сад... И эхо играло Словом, 
 Что когда - то было в самом Начале. 
 Не хочу ни темного и ни злого. 
 Но, прости... я больше не различаю...

----------


## Nord

Римма, напомнило Герберта Тихи, "Чо Ойю – Милость богов".

Замечательный английский альпинист Франк Смит рассказывал, как однажды на Эвересте он запутался между действительностью, регистрируемой его мозгом, и видениями, вводящими его в заблуждение. Смит знал, что его друг, Эрик Шиптон, вернулся, и он один продолжает путь. Но у него все время было такое чувство, что Шиптон идет сзади. Это придавало ему уверенность и силу, хотя он и знал, что идет один и в то же время, как бы и не знал, так как разум и чувство перепутались на этой высоте.

Смит, кроме того, видел драконов, парящих в небе. Он знал, что драконов не существует, и видение является результатом усталости глаз и воображения. Он закрывал глаза, открывал их снова, но драконы не исчезали.

----------


## Римма

Nord, ого) Жаль, я не читала "Милость богов"... впрочем, все еще впереди!  :Smile: 

Ты так все описал... люблю такие состояния у героев. Когда не знаешь, где правда, а где нет. Довольно интересно... 

Да, и спасибо за хорошие стихи, выложенные тобой здесь.... тобой и всеми, кто сюда заходит и что-то оставляет. Я их читаю и утаскиваю в свою коллекцию понравившееся  :Smile: 

Кстати... кто автор вот этого...?

"мне сказали 
 что ты меня все еще любишь 

 что ты звонишь 
 когда меня нету дома..."

очень прониклась.

Напомнило вот это грустное:

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/04/23/2528

----------


## Римма

Вивиана

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/05/08/511

***

Всюду, на волнах коротких и длинных,
 Белые клочья скупой тишины.
 Город по горло залит формалином -
 Спит и не слышит твоих позывных.

 Ветру навстречу распахнуты двери.
 Дни тяжелы и не ведают дат.
 Город, которому не во что верить.
 Город, которому некого ждать.

 Плесень насквозь изузорила камень.
 Ржавым налетом истерзано все.
 Город, который покинут богами.
 Город, который себя не спасет.

 Гневное солнце насмешливо светит,
 Неторопливо идя на закат.
 Город, который не нужен планете.
 Город, навеки исчезнувший с карт.

 И ни кусочка безумной надежды,
 Чтобы разбавить гнетущую боль.
 Город, который тебя не удержит,
 Но не сумеет расстаться с тобой.

 И темнота - застоявшийся омут.
 И одиночество - пропасть во лжи.
 Сон, до предела похожий на кому,
 Гасит любые попытки ожить.

 Всюду, на волнах коротких и длинных,
 Белые клочья скупой тишины.
 Город по горло залит формалином -
 Спит и не слышит твоих позывных.

----------


## Римма

Вивиана

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/05/10/557

***

Научи меня лгать напрямик, в глаза, словно бисер горстями швырять в толпу. Каждый путь мой, отмеченный черным путь, упирается в очередной вокзал. Каждый путь мой уводит за горизонт обещанием дюжины новых ран. Я - больное дитя сетевых пространств, коренной обитатель горячих зон. Я могу вырываться струной из рук или страх одиночества усмирить. Если ты позовешь - я приду на крик и рассыплюсь на атомы поутру. Я умею бесстыдно рубить сплеча и поддерживать пламя в чужих сердцах. Я бы стерла тоску с твоего лица... Только кто же разделит _мою_ печаль? Я устала заглядывать за края. Я устала сжигать за собой мосты. Новый день начинается с пустоты и кончается жаждой небытия. Мне завещаны ветер и два крыла. Мне проложена встречная полоса. Научи меня лгать напрямик, в глаза... 
 ...или лучше не спрашивай про дела.

----------


## Римма

Вивиана

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/06/12/643

***

Я люблю путешествовать строго на запад,
 Заполночные споры и пражские крыши.
 Я играю на нервах, как маленький Заппа,
 И пишу на манжетах, как некогда Ницше.

 Я ношу только черный и то - наизнанку.
 Не имею привычек и места под солнцем.
 Но цитирую "Фауста", как наркоманка,
 И зову тебя только по имени: Моцарт.

 Я не знаю латыни, не рвусь на иконы,
 Никогда не бывала привязана к дому.
 Я всегда под прицелом, всегда вне закона.
 И не плачу от боли, когда по живому.

 Как ни странно, я искренне верю в приметы.
 И пока ты со мной одним воздухом дышишь,
 Улыбаюсь тебе, как седая Джульетта,
 И курю сигареты без фильтра, как Ницше.

----------


## Прохожий

Потускневших слов мрак…
 И один лишь друг - враг.
 И один лишь враг – смерть, 
 А ведь нужно жить… Нет!
 Отгоревших чувств пепел…
 Даже черный цвет – светел,
 Даже счастья свет – грустен,
 И хотелось бы жить, но … Пусто!
 Отболевших ран шрамы…
 И сейчас не помогут храмы,
 И сейчас лишь вторые роли.
 Нужно как-то жить… Больно!
 Бесполезной игры сюжеты,
 Всем известные – тайны, секреты.
 И до Бога уже так близко…
 Говорят - нужно жить… Низко!
 Риторические вопросы.
 И лишь смотрит черт косо,
 И лишь дьявол давит улыбку.
 Докажи мне, что жизнь – не ошибка!

----------


## Прохожий

Бывает вот таким еще загоняюсь. 
http://www.playcast.ru/view/1623583/...4c0f53a51c32pl

----------


## Kali-Ma

то варит варенье в июле,
Тот жить собирается с мужем,
Уж тот не намерен, конечно,
С любовником тайно бежать.
Иначе зачем тратить сахар,
И так ведь с любовником сладко,
К тому же в дому его тесно
И негде варенье держать.

Кто варит варенье в июле,
Тот жить собирается долго,
Во всяком уж случае зиму
Намерен пере-зимовать.
Иначе зачем ему это,
И ведь не из чувства же долга
Он гробит короткое лето
На то, чтобы пенки снимать.

Кто варит варенье в июле
В чаду на расплавленной кухне,
Уж тот не уедет на Запад
И в Штаты не купит билет,
Тот будет по мертвым сугробам
Ползти на смородинный запах…
Кто варит варенье в России,
Тот знает, что выхода нет.

28.07.2011

Инна Кабыш

----------


## Римма

Noize MC – Давай Приколемся (feat. Чупак 228) 
(текст песни)

Давай приколемся: пройдём по бордюру крыши,
Будем говорить друг другу голосом потише,
О том что будем делать, как придём домой:
Я буду под тобой или ты подо мной.

Давай приколемся: как будто светофора нет,
Пойдём вперёд под колёса на красный свет
Или поедем на автобусе куда-нибудь,
А денег на билет у нас с тобой как будто бы и нет,

Или напьёмся водки и пойдём к твоим родителям,
Или к моим и подтвердим, что ты беременна.
Давай в аптеке купим сотню презервативов
И подарим их всем некрасивым.

Давай приколемся: как будто потеряли память
И что друг друга не понимаем и впервые видим,
А вечером в кино на самый дерьмовый фильм...
Да к чёрту оно всё пошло, к чёрту этот мир!

Давай крикнем в окно то, что мы думаем об этих людях,
Давай рядом проснёмся, а вставать не будем,
Давай угоним тачку и подарим её школьникам.
Давай приколемся, давай приколемся!

Как будто умерли мы в один день,
Напишем на стене кровью какую-нибудь хрень,
Давай не будем говорить друг с другом,
Ты прогонишь моего друга, а я твою подругу.

Давай приколемся хотя бы как-нибудь,
Хотя бы пять минут, и люди не поймут.
Да нахуй пусть идут! Я не держу их тут!
Мне плевать, что обо мне подумают.

А иначе в дурдом упрячут,
Смирительную рубаху напялят и никак иначе.
А пока люди воюют и делают детей,
Давай приколемся!!! (Хей-хей!)

Вся суматоха, мне  похуй,
С тобой мне хорошо, без тебя плохо.
Мы живём как крысы лабораторные,
Подчиняясь чьим-то устоям, законам.

Давай приколемся, мне этого не хватало -
Серость дней достала, забав мало.
Давай приколемся! Сидим ничего не делая.
Займёмся делом! Займёмся делом!

Давай приколемся: найдём иголку в стоге сена,
В тёплой ванне перережем свои вены,
Матами распишем всю Кремлёвскую Стену.
Давай приколемся и станет море по колено.

Давай приколемся: возьмём "баян" и ускоримся,
Откинемся на спину, пеленой сна укроемся.
Давай приколемся: в порнухе снимемся.
Давай приколемся! Давай приколемся!

Как Бонни и Клайд станем грабить банки,
Зимой сядем на велик, летом на санки.
Давай приколемся: проведём ночь на кладбище,
Засадим поле коноплёй, и там устроим пастбище,

Создадим друг друга восковые фигуры,
Я откликнусь на дурака, а ты на дуру,
Посвятим друг другу повести...
Давай приколемся! Давай приколемся!

Давай, подруга, всю в доме перебьём посуду
И пусть соседи по площадке слышат нашу ругань,
Потом друг другу громко скажем, что расстаёмся
Или давай поженимся и сразу разведёмся.

Давай накуримся прямо на крыльце отдела,
Заботясь лишь о том, чтобы фольга не прогорела
И на ментов потом посмотрим крайне удивлённо -
Мол мы не знали, что это противозаконно...

Давай приколемся: в рулетку русскую сыграем,
Но так чтоб не один, а шесть патронов в барабане.
Давай приколемся, на осечку понадеемся,
Вдруг повезёт и мы с тобою всё же не застрелимся.

Давай представим, что у нас есть крылья
И что мы сможем полететь, если поверим сильно,
А взлётной полосой пусть станет крыша небоскрёба,
И пусть о нас напишут в статье про пару долбоёбов,

Взявшихся за руки, чтобы вместе разбиться,
С ума сошедших и себя вообразивших птицами.
Наши с тобой портреты будут во всех газетах,
Мы станем знаменитыми! Жаль, что посмертно...

Журналисты решат, что мы с тобой адепты
Какой-нибудь нелепой секты, похуй на это!
Просто давай приколемся! Весь мир один большой прикол,
Где дураки смеются над делами дураков!

Давай приколемся!!!

----------


## Римма

Автор:

Яркость Оттенков Серого

http://www.stihi.ru/2006/01/20-1918

***

беспременно найду тебя, слышишь,
 в том мире где тушь
 на ресницах дрожит золотой паутиной Арахны,
 где цветы ароматом последних шагов твоих пахнут,
 и следы рассыпаются белым песком наших душ

 я найду тебя, слышишь,
 за серой тумана стеной,
 загустевшей как кровь на израненной вене реки,
 где на лесть расточается пламя, а сны-мотыльки
 обжигаются вновь на доверьи,
 ты будешь со мной

 беспременно найду тебя, слышишь,
 я буду иглой,
 сквозь ушкО пропустившей в себя путеводную нить,
 и ничто не сумеет дороги моей изменить

 я найду тебя в мире, где солнце целуется с мглой

----------


## Римма

Ведь Мы Немы

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/07/17/5565

***

Виноград - в вине. Виноградарь мёртв.
 Всё в сентябрьском дне пахнет словно мёд,
 Даже змей ручной вдоль небесных русл
 Тянет свет речной, пряно-горький мусс.
 Мускус тополей, жёлтый звон дубрав,
 Я вернусь сюда, в ворох мягких трав,
 Их теплом вздохну, спрячу пыль в ладонь,
 Чтоб тебя обняв, стать твоей землёй.
 Всё в сентябрьском дне - света побратим,
 Чтоб тебя обнять, я шепчу - прости,
 Мёртвых мотыльков в камешках не счесть, 
 Мёд, янтарь, листва - это всё, что есть.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

_0508_
Ты мне приснилась в сером

Сиренью что роняет свои листья

Тетрадкой смятой там где умирают

Оставленные нами в клетках числа.

И тень вопила под на виснувшей стеною

Углом распятая незримою рукою.

Моя задачка боль решаю сексом

«Ну что доволен быть в чужих ладонях тестом?

Сыграем в жмурки! я тут за ножами

Как страх что прячется за даже детскими стихами»

Гадаю кровью лечит
Или ранит

А числа ноют стонами из спален

И я оставлен…

Дверь за мной закроют

В углу распнут
На крест дату наколют.

----------


## Римма

Некромант Адриан

http://www.stihi.ru/2011/08/19/4035

***

Дай мне руку – останемся в памяти мира
 Именами и датой – одной на двоих,
 В заколдованном замке растает квартира,
 На темнеющем небе – лазоревый штрих...

 Дай мне время стереться с земного портрета,
 Затеряться в пустых галереях былого,
 А потом поселись в разговоре кларнета,
 Музыкально прощаясь с надежностью крова.

 Дай мне слово по нам не служить панихиды,
 Завещаем свой пепел морскому прибою,
 Погруженные в вечность, как тень Атлантиды,
 Обретая друг друга в заливе покоя...

 Дай мне руку – останемся в памяти мира
 Сочетанием букв на истлевшем конверте,
 Под сверкающей гранью морского сапфира
  Разлученные жизнью – единые в Смерти.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

"Так дымно здесь,
И свет невыносимый,
Что даже рук своих не различить.
Кто хочет жить так, чтобы быть любимым?
Я — жить хочу так, чтобы быть любимым!
Ну, так как ты — вообще не стоит жить.

А я вот все живу, как будто там внутри
Не этот, как его, не будущий Альцгеймер,
Не этой смерти пухнущий комочек,
Не костный мозг
И не подкожный жир,
А так, как будто там какой–то жар цветочный,
Цветочный жар, подтаявший пломбир,

А так, как будто там какой–то ад пчелиный,
Который не залить, не зализать...
Алё, кто хочет знать, как жить, чтоб быть любимым?
Ну чё молчим? Никто не хочет знать?

Вот так и мне не то, чтоб неприятно,
Что лично я так долго шёл на свет,
На этот свет и звук невероятный
К чему–то там, чего на свете нет,

Вот так и мне не то, чтобы противно,
Что тот, любой другой, кто вслед за мною шёл
На этот звук, на этот блеск пчелиный,
На этот отблеск — все ж таки дошёл,

А то, что мне (и по какому праву?),
Так по хозяйски здесь привыкшему стоять,
Впервые кажется, что так стоять не надо.
Вы понимаете, что я хочу сказать?

Огромный куст, сверкающий репейник,
Который даже в джинсы не зашить,
Последний хруст, спадающий ошейник —
Что там еще, с чем это все сравнить?

Так пусть гудящий шар до полного распада
в который раз качнется на краю...
Кто здесь сказал, что здесь стоять не надо?
Я — здесь сказал, что здесь стоять не надо?
Ну да, сказал.. А все еще стою.

Так жить, чтоб быть
Ненужным и свободным,
Ничейным, лишним, рыхлым, как земля.
А кто так сможет жить?
Да кто угодно,
И как угодно, но не я, не я."Дмитрий Воденников

----------


## Римма

Аааааххх...

Иван - 
"Так дымно здесь,
 И свет невыносимый,
 Что даже рук своих не различить..."

обалденное стихо... спасибо тебе за него. очень прониклась. хороший автор. здорово очень.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Римма вот ссылка на его официальный сайт (там есть в разделе мр3 его диск обязательно скачай не пожалеешь.Очень интересные стихи да еще в исполнении автора под такое себе музыкальное сопровождение) 
http://vodennikov.ru/
http://vodennikov.ru/mp3/vtoroj_disk.htm

----------


## Римма

Иван, просто огромное спасибо!!! Стихи... слов нет) сразу потянулась к "Книге рун", думаю со временем все прочитать))) долго искала хорошие стихи. Кажется, у нас по этой части вкусы совпадают... пошла читать)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Рад что тебе тоже понравилось, а ты заметила что в его стихах очень много заимствований, цытат, отсылок к другим поэтам-они как пазлы собранные из чужих призведений, но собранные по новому, не ожидано...

----------


## jokker

Уже не жду..и не надеюсь.. 
 И слов твоих я слышать не хочу. 
 Пройду до озера..- развеюсь, 
 Наедине с собою помолчу.  

 Нахлынут, вдруг, воспоминанья,  
 Родные мне...чужие мне, 
 И не найду себе я оправданья: 
 зачем же так доверился тебе?! 

 Холодная вода - теплей твоих объятий, 
 Она меня сегодня не предаст.. 
 Последний вдох...конец проклятий.. 
 Сегодня вспомнил о тебе в последний раз...

----------


## Nord

Не думаю, не жалуюсь, не спорю.
Не сплю.
Не рвусь
ни к солнцу, ни к луне, ни к морю,
Ни к кораблю.

Не чувствую, как в этих стенах жарко,
Как зелено в саду.
Давно желанного и жданного подарка
Не жду.

Не радует ни утро, ни трамвая
Звенящий бег.
Живу, не видя дня, позабывая
Число и век.

На, кажется, надрезанном канате
Я - маленький плясун.
Я - тень от чьей-то тени. Я - лунатик
Двух темных лун.

----------


## Римма

Цветет и врастает в эфир
Звезды семигранный кристалл,
Чтоб я этот призрачный мир
В подъятых руках осязал.

На пальцах летучий налет —
Пространства святая вода,
И острою льдинкой растет
На длинной ладони звезда.

Но мерно колышет эфир
Созвездия тающих тел,
Чтоб я этот призрачный мир
В руках удержать не сумел.

(Тарковский)

***

Вольта - "Правила игры в камни"
http://www.vvolta.ru/text.html


 я слежу за ней - она не делит себя ни с кем.
 тетради схем отражаются в зеркалах.
 словно правила игры в камни - сны наяву.
 я не доживу. я не доживу...
 зачем тебе сотни ненужных книг?
 слепой старик опять напоил вином.
 эту формулу ее писем трудно решать.
 ей нужно бежать. ей нужно бежать.
 в этом городе всегда страшно, если не видно лиц.
 но очень скоро полетят с башни люди с глазами птиц.
 и в этом домике чужой фальши - пыль и трава.
 а дальше - слова. смешные слова...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Рогоносец, расскажи, что у тебя происходит в жизни и в голове. По-моему, пора уже применять меры какие-то. Что-то не так пошло )

----------


## fuсka rolla

да Я про твой стих) 
уж очень он... хм.... концептуальный )

----------


## Nord

Просто кто-то выжал по полной газ
 и исчез, на ветер подняв листву. Я
 снова слышу, – кто-то не верит в нас.
 И во что тут верить?
 Мы существуем.

Мы не будем прятаться в каземат,
 потому что вместе – неуязвимы.
 Мы настали, как настаёт зима;
 много ли добьёшься, ругая зиму?

Стоит ли расстреливать первый снег?
 Он кружит, он падает вам на плечи!
 Всё равно мы кончимся по весне –
 просто потому, что ничто не вечно.

Но пока мы рядом. Мы прямо здесь.
 Мы растём стремительнее посевов.
 Мы настали, видите? Как п*здец.
 Абсолютный.
 Полный.
 И сразу всем вам.

----------


## Римма

Nord, последний стих обалденный!!! Автор - ?
аж мурашки по коже) спасибо тебе за него)

----------


## Nord

> Nord, последний стих обалденный!!! Автор - ?
> аж мурашки по коже) спасибо тебе за него)


 kaitana. Ведет в сети дневник под этим ником.

----------


## Nord

Сквозь какой-то там тыщу-лохматый год, 
Протоптав тропинку в судьбе, 
Полосатый, как тигр, Корабельный Кот 
Научился сниться тебе.
И ползли по норам ночные крысы твоих невзгод, 
Когда в лунный луч выходил Корабельный Кот.

Он входил в твой сон, разгоняя страх,
Принося уют и покой,
И блестела соль на его усах,
И искрился мех под рукой.
И небесный вагон разгружал восход, и уходил пустым,
Начинался день - улыбался кот и таял как дым.

И, казалось, вот он в толпе идет
И на нем в полоску пальто,
И о том, что он - Корабельный Кот -
Здесь никто не знает, никто.
Не видать лагун голубых в вертикалях его зрачков:
Он молчит потому, что нынче в мире расклад таков.

Если ты крутой - то полный вперед -
В руки флаг и в справку печать.
Ну, а если ты - Корабельный Кот,
То об этом лучше молчать:
Это твой меч, это твой щит и твоя стезя...
От того-то Кот и молчит, что об этом всуе нельзя.

А пока над форпостом бузят ветра,
Выдирают паклю из стен,
Минус сорок пять на дворе с утра,
Флюгерок замерз на шесте.
Ну, а Кот возвращается на корабль провиант от крыс охранять,
Чтоб, когда настанет пора - присниться опять.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Nord, это ты написал? 
Мне редко что нравится, но этот стих хорош. очень!
начало на Бродского похоже "ниоткуда с любовью надцатого мартабря".

----------


## Nord

fuсka rolla, Олег Медведев вроде бы.

----------


## Римма

Да, Олег Медведев рулит))

***

В последнее время резко не совпадаю настроением с этим форумом, поэтому ухожу отсюда.
Может, на время, а может насовсем. Спасибо всем, кто делился интересными мыслями, стихами, песнями))
Кому я нужна: есть аккаунт в контакте, часто там бываю. 
Всем пока  :Smile: 
http://cs4563.vkontakte.ru/u33360375...y_0abc33bd.jpg
http://cs4563.vkontakte.ru/u33360375...y_f98331c9.jpg

----------


## fuсka rolla

кудаааа?! оставайся ка здесь)

Вечер. Развалины геометрии. 
Точка, оставшаяся от угла. 
Вообще: чем дальше, тем беспредметнее. 
Так раздеваются догола. 

Но - останавливаются. И заросли 
скрывают дальнейшее, как печать 
содержанье послания. А казалось бы - 
с лабии и начать... 

Луна, изваянная в Монголии, 
прижимает к бесчувственному стеклу 
прыщавую, лезвиями магнолии 
гладко выбритую скулу. 

Как войску, пригодному больше к булочным 
очередям, чем кричать "ура", 
настоящему, чтоб обернуться будущим, 
требуется вчера. 

Это - комплекс статуи, слиться с теменью 
согласной, внутренности скрепя. 
Человек отличается только степенью 
отчаянья от самого себя.

----------


## Римма

Fuсka, стих суперский))
а что тут делать??
в последнее время только эта тема стихов и держала. ну еще и дневники иногда.

----------


## Римма

P.S.

Виктор Платонович Коркия

http://lib.ru/POEZIQ....txt_Piece40. 02

 ***

 Синяя роза, роза ветров!
 Холод наркоза, железо в крови.
 Бледные тени больничных костров,
 в Летнем саду поцелуй без любви.

 Вечная память тем, кто не спит!
 Белая падаль с темных небес
 падает, падает... Время стоит
 наперекор, наперевес.

 В Зимнем дворце никаких перемен.
 Пара гнедых на Кузнецком мосту.
 Черная "Чайка" уносит Кармен
 ночь коротать на высоком посту.

 Дворник листает английский роман.
 Старый развратник зевает в кино.
 Черные негры идут в ресторан,
 белые негры стучат в домино.

 Пива навалом, а водки - вдвойне.
 Чеки не пахнут, как розовый сад.
 Кто не погиб на афганской войне,
 пьет за троих неизвестных солдат.

 Синяя роза, роза ветров!
 Весело дует подземный сквозняк.
 В тусклых глазах выездных фраеров
 нежно мерцает французский коньяк.

 Дмитрий зарезан. Шлагбаум закрыт.
 Хмурое утро Юрьева дня.
 Русский народ у разбитых корыт
 насмерть стоит, проклиная меня.

 Тысяча лет вылетает в трубу.
 В легких свистит отработанный пар
 Все, что я видел во сне и в гробу,
 запоминает районный радар.

 В мирных окопах вечерней Москвы
 синяя роза - ни свет ни заря.
 Медные всадники без головы
 на легендарной земле Октября...

 1982

----------


## fuсka rolla

советы дельные раздавай о стропах )
советы дельные раздавай о решении проблем)

----------


## Римма

блин, тут стоко проблем, и никому по-настоящему не поможешь) взять ту же Unity 27.
может, в эту тему буду иногда заглядывать)) особо если тут будут подкармливать хорошими стихами))

а если ты еще и свои будешь выкладывать новые, то уж обязательно почитаю. пишешь ты отлично...

----------


## fuсka rolla

последний стих не мой. это Бродский. он мне не весь нравится, а только после 80-го года. )

----------


## Римма

я знаю)) я про твои стихи. про морду трамвая. и другие) если есть еще)))

----------


## Римма

...Выходишь из себя в открытый космос
 во времени, свободном и пустом,
 теряешь голос, обретаешь голос
 и говоришь - не то и не о том.
 Имеет смысл и не имеет смысла.
 Как битое стекло, мерцает снег.
 Один и тот же день меняет числа,
 и в человеке плачет человек.
 Один за всех. Во времени свободном.

 Не видя лиц, не слыша голосов,
 в пространстве мертвом
 телом инородным
 душа летит на непонятный зов.

(Виктор Платонович Коркия)

----------


## Nord

ТУДА:
Не хотела тебе писать, да опять скучаю. Плохо с нервами, пальцы жёлтые, в глотке рык. Знаешь, после того, как ты, я везде таскаю, как собачка какая, верёвки твоей обрывок. Знаешь, после того, как мы - только наши тени мне мерещатся по обоям, по стенам школ. И услужливо, на ночь глядя, рисует темень - камень в темя, в постель метель, золотой укол.

У меня всё в порядке, гладко. Живу как надо. Похудела, почти не пью, засыпаю поздно. Одногруппница вот познакомила с другом брата. Погуляли. Но это, видимо, несерьёзно. Помнишь, Бэб, как мы через овраг в монастырь ходили? "Толстый поп" нас потом прогнал. Ты был сильно датый. Расскажи, как там рай и ад. Тяжелы ли крылья? Ну а Бог, он какой? Он действительно бородатый?

Мне всё кажется, Бэб, что ты смотришь меня, как телек. Пока солнце не сядет...  Ну, что-то у вас там светит? Блин, увидел бы кто, подумал - больная девка. На тот свет сочиняет, и думает, что ответят...

ОТТУДА:
Отвечаю. Ну мне-то тут ничего не светит. Лишь любовь твоя, когда ты обо мне вспоминаешь. Даже если ты это делаешь в туалете. Кстати, Машка, когда ты там лампочку поменяешь? Здесь всё время - всё тот же день, только очень длинный. Так и ходишь с говном в штанах, да с петлёй на шее. Вот встречался с Эженом - он высох, как балерина. Ну в могилке-то, ясное дело, не хорошеют. 

Паренька твоего я видел. Одет недурно. Он же в банке сидит, понятно, там жирно платят. Только ты, когда будешь с ним - обо мне не думай. Тесновато нам будет втроём на одной кровати. Не хотел бы смотреть - смотрю. Такова награда. И под рёбрами режет, как будто бы там живое. Суицидникам, Машка, ни рая тут нет, ни ада. Без конца помираю, а мог бы, мудак, с тобою...

Ты прости, был бухой, тебе розочкой в горло метил. А сейчас так кайфово слушать, как ты там дышишь. Ты живи, как живётся, Машка, не лезь в мой пепел. Ты ж врубаешься, знаю. И кстати - ты классно пишешь.

----------


## faron

Сергей Есенин
ИСПОВЕДЬ САМОУБИЙЦЫ

Простись со мною, мать моя,
Я умираю, гибну я!
Больную скорбь в груди храня,
Ты не оплакивай меня.

Не мог я жить среди людей,
Холодный яд в душе моей.
И то, чем жил и что любил,
Я сам безумно отравил.

Своею гордою душой
Прошел я счастье стороной.
Я видел пролитую кровь
И проклял веру и любовь.

Я выпил кубок свой до дна,
Душа отравою полна.
И вот я гасну в тишине,
Но пред кончиной легче мне.

Я стер с чела печать земли,
Я выше трепетных в пыли.
И пусть живут рабы страстей —
Противна страсть душе моей.

Безумный мир, кошмарный сон,
А жизнь есть песня похорон.
И вот я кончил жизнь мою,
Последний гимн себе пою.

А ты с тревогою больной
Не плачь напрасно
Надо мной.

1912-1913

----------


## Nord

Много счастья и много печалей на свете,
а рассветы прекрасны,
а ночи глухи...
Незаконной любви
незаконные дети,
во грехе родились они —
эти стихи.
Так уж вышло, а я ни о чем не жалею,
трачу, трачу без удержу душу свою...
Мне они всех рожденных когда-то милее,
оттого что я в каждом тебя узнаю.
Я предвижу заране их трудную участь,
дождь и холод у запертых глухо дверей,
я заране их долгой бездомностью мучусь,
я люблю их — кровиночки жизни моей.
Все равно не жалею.
Мне некогда каяться.
Догорай, мое сердце, боли, холодей,—
пусть их больше от нашего счастья останется,
перебьются!
Земля не без добрых людей!

***

Сто часов счастья...
Разве этого мало?
Я его, как песок золотой,
намывала,
собирала любовно, неутомимо,
по крупице, по капле,
по искре, по блестке,
создавала его из тумана и дыма,
принимала в подарок
от каждой звезды и березки...
Сколько дней проводила
за счастьем в погоне
на продрогшем перроне,
в гремящем вагоне,
в час отлета его настигала
на аэродроме,
обнимала его, согревала
в нетопленном доме.
Ворожила над ним, колдовала...
Случалось, бывало,
что из горького горя
я счастье свое добывала.
Это зря говорится,
что надо счастливой родиться.
Нужно только, чтоб сердце
не стыдилось над счастьем трудиться,
чтобы не было сердце
лениво, спесиво,
чтоб за малую малость
оно говорило "спасибо".
Сто часов счастья,
чистейшего, без обмана.
Сто часов счастья!
Разве этого мало?

***

Наверно, это попросту усталость,—
ничто ведь не проходит без следа.
Как ни верти,
а крепко мне досталось
за эти неуютные года.
И эта постоянная бездомность,
и эти пересуды за спиной,
и страшной безнадежности бездонность,
встававшая везде передо мной,
и эти горы голые,
и море
пустынное,
без паруса вдали,
и это равнодушие немое
травы и неба,—
леса и земли...
А может быть, я только что родилась,
как бабочка, что куколкой была?
Еще не высохли, не распрямились
два беспощадно скомканных крыла?
А может, даже к лучшему, не знаю,
те годы пустоты и маеты?
Вдруг полечу еще
и засверкаю,
и на меня порадуешься ты?

***

Я поняла,—
ты не хотел мне зла,
ты даже был
предельно честен где-то,
ты просто оказался из числа
людей, не выходящих из бюджета.
Не обижайся,
я ведь не в укор,
ты и такой
мне бесконечно дорог.
Хорош ты, нет ли,—
это сущий вздор.
Любить так уж любить —
без оговорок.
Я стала невеселая...
Прости!
Пускай тебя раскаянье не гложет.
Сама себя попробую спасти,
никто другой
спасти меня не может.
Забудь меня.
Из памяти сотри.
Была — и нет, и крест поставь
на этом!
А раны заживают изнутри.
А я еще уеду к морю летом.
Я буду слушать, как идет волна,
как в грохот шум ее перерастает,
как, отступая, шелестит она,
как будто книгу вечности
листает.
Не помни лихом.
Не сочти виной,
что я когда-то в жизнь твою вторгалась,
и не печалься —
все мое — со мной.
И не сочувствуй —
я не торговалась!

***

Не знаю - права ли,
не знаю - честна ли,
не помню начала,
не вижу конца...
Я рада,
что не было встреч под часами,
что не целовались с тобой
у крыльца.
Я рада, что было так немо и прямо,
так просто и трудно,
так нежно и зло,
что осенью пахло
тревожно и пряно,
что дымное небо на склоны ползло.
Что сплетница сойка
до хрипу кричала,
на все побережье про нас раззвоня.
Что я ничего тебе
не обещала
и ты ничего не просил
у меня.
И это нисколько меня не печалит,-
прекрасен той первой поры неуют...
Подарков не просят
и не обещают,
подарки приносят
и отдают.

----------


## Nord

…и быть собой,
и думать о других, 
не превращаясь в них,
не преступая грани,
той самой,
за которой
близость ранит,
и вечность
замыкается в круги
заветного языческого ада,
обетов лжи,
желания потерь…

…и те же сны,
и целый мир – награда
за то, что мы 
беспамятны –
теперь.

----------


## Nord

1.

Вдоль по линии судьбы
Я шагаю как по рельсам,
С неизменным интересом
Дни считаю как столбы.

Отвлекаясь на ворон,
Не спеша успеть к финалу,
Продвигаюсь мал помалу
К самой дальней из сторон.

Там, где в дальней стороне
Над рекою ходят кони,
Путь по собственной ладони
Предстоит закончить мне.

2.

Не плачь обо мне – я не стою посеянных слез:
На здешних полях не взойдут плодотворные всходы.
Три раза на дню принимать свое горе всерьез –
Смешнее, чем не принимать перемены погоды,

Она все равно переменится. Выпадет снег
И ляжет внезапным катком под слепые колеса.
И в метре отсюда заплачет капель по весне.
И я соглашусь лишь на эти, ничейные слезы.

----------


## Nord

...Не терплю умных баб когда они рядом.
на расстоянии я более самонадеян
не спеши констатировать свое превосходство над адом,
двигаясь по скользкой дорожке перерождений -

по такой кривой 
судьбу не объедешь -
подумаешь - камень, 
кружево,
тесто...
пока живой -
ты сам себе фетиш,
скопытился - амен.
худшего 
места

не найдешь, чем лимбо -
сиди в ожидании,
кем станешь -
либо 
принцем в Дании,
либо султаншей
- одной из трехсот
в гареме,
либо волчицей-мачехой
этих босот -
Ромула и Рема,
либо медведем,
мечтающим об обеде,
либо медом,
вытекающим из сот,
либо паникой,
охватившей покусанного пчелами
медведя.
нда…
ну, вот,

потом, конечно, по новой, 
по кругу,
хотя обещали,
что по спирали -
выбрали ж повод,
как лохам 
наврали -
вертись в колесе,
ищи пятый угол -
плохо ли? -
вечно при деле,
в движении,
при суете,
при своем интересе...
вечно не те,
не про то,
и не в тему, и
что там еще понаписано в пьесе?

автора!
пусть объяснит эту вычурность
неисповеданных
квантовых прыганий

автора!
кто это мрачно набычился?
прячься за ведами -
выгоним, выкурим!

автора!
хватит держать нас за чайников!
хватит уже обращаться к нам жопою!
хватит юлить!
не молчи!
отвечай или…

автор.
за сцену.
стремительно.
топает.
в великолепном.
извечном.
молчании.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Сначала в бездну свалился стул,
потом - упала кровать,
потом - мой стол. Я его столкнул
сам. Не хочу скрывать.
Потом - учебник "Родная речь",
фото, где вся моя семья.
Потом четыре стены и печь.
Остались пальто и я.
Прощай, дорогая. Сними кольцо,
выпиши вестник мод.
И можешь плюнуть тому в лицо,
кто место мое займет.

И. Бродский

----------


## Black Angel

Мама на даче, ключ на столе, завтрак можно не делать. Скоро каникулы, восемь лет, в августе будет девять. В августе девять, семь на часах, небо легко и плоско, солнце оставило в волосах выцветшие полоски. Сонный обрывок в ладонь зажать, и упустить сквозь пальцы. Витька с десятого этажа снова зовет купаться. Надо спешить со всех ног и глаз - вдруг убегут, оставят. Витька закончил четвертый класс - то есть почти что старый. Шорты с футболкой - простой наряд, яблоко взять на полдник. Витька научит меня нырять, он обещал, я помню. К речке дорога исхожена, выжжена и привычна. Пыльные ноги похожи на мамины рукавички. Нынче такая у нас жара - листья совсем как тряпки. Может быть, будем потом играть, я попрошу, чтоб в прятки. Витька - он добрый, один в один мальчик из Жюля Верна. Я попрошу, чтобы мне водить, мне разрешат, наверно. Вечер начнется, должно стемнеть. День до конца недели. Я поворачиваюсь к стене. Сто, девяносто девять.

Мама на даче. Велосипед. Завтра сдавать экзамен. Солнце облизывает конспект ласковыми глазами. Утро встречать и всю ночь сидеть, ждать наступленья лета. В августе буду уже студент, нынче - ни то, ни это. Хлеб получерствый и сыр с ножа, завтрак со сна невкусен. Витька с десятого этажа нынче на третьем курсе. Знает всех умных профессоров, пишет программы в фирме. Худ, ироничен и чернобров, прямо герой из фильма. Пишет записки моей сестре, дарит цветы с получки, только вот плаваю я быстрей и сочиняю лучше. Просто сестренка светла лицом, я тяжелей и злее, мы забираемся на крыльцо и запускаем змея. Вроде они уезжают в ночь, я провожу на поезд. Речка шуршит, шелестит у ног, нынче она по пояс. Семьдесят восемь, семьдесят семь, плачу спиной к составу. Пусть они прячутся, ну их всех, я их искать не стану.

Мама на даче. Башка гудит. Сонное недеянье. Кошка устроилась на груди, солнце на одеяле. Чашки, ладошки и свитера, кофе, молю, сварите. Кто-нибудь видел меня вчера? Лучше не говорите. Пусть это будет большой секрет маленького разврата, каждый был пьян, невесом, согрет, теплым дыханьем брата, горло охрипло от болтовни, пепел летел с балкона, все друг при друге - и все одни, живы и непокорны. Если мы скинемся по рублю, завтрак придет в наш домик, Господи, как я вас всех люблю, радуга на ладонях. Улица в солнечных кружевах, Витька, помой тарелки. Можно валяться и оживать. Можно пойти на реку. Я вас поймаю и покорю, стричься заставлю, бриться. Носом в изломанную кору. Тридцать четыре, тридцать...

Мама на фотке. Ключи в замке. Восемь часов до лета. Солнце на стенах, на рюкзаке, в стареньких сандалетах. Сонными лапами через сквер, и никуда не деться. Витька в Америке. Я в Москве. Речка в далеком детстве. Яблоко съелось, ушел состав, где-нибудь едет в Ниццу, я начинаю считать со ста, жизнь моя - с единицы. Боремся, плачем с ней в унисон, клоуны на арене. "Двадцать один", - бормочу сквозь сон. "Сорок", - смеется время. Сорок - и первая седина, сорок один - в больницу. Двадцать один - я живу одна, двадцать: глаза-бойницы, ноги в царапинах, бес в ребре, мысли бегут вприсядку, кто-нибудь ждет меня во дворе, кто-нибудь - на десятом. Десять - кончаю четвертый класс, завтрак можно не делать. Надо спешить со всех ног и глаз. В августе будет девять. Восемь - на шее ключи таскать, в солнечном таять гимне...

Три. Два. Один. Я иду искать. Господи, помоги мне.


Изя Райдер

----------


## fuсka rolla

От страсти извозчика и разговорчивой прачки
невзрачный детеныш в результате вытек.
Мальчик - не мусор, не вывезешь на тачке.
Мать поплакала и назвала его: критик.

Отец, в разговорах вспоминая родословные,
любил поспорить о правах материнства.
Такое воспитание, светское и салонное,
оберегало мальчика от уклона в свинство.

Как роется дворником к кухарке сапа,
щебетала мамаша и кальсоны мыла;
от мамаши мальчик унаследовал запах
и способность вникать легко и без мыла.

Когда он вырос приблизительно с полено
и веснушки рассыпались, как рыжики на блюде,
его изящным ударом колена
провели на улицу, чтобы вышел в люди.

Много ль человеку нужно? - Клочок -
небольшие штаны и что-нибудь из хлеба.
Он носом, хорошеньким, как построчный пятачок,
обнюхал приятное газетное небо.
------------------------------------------------------

Адище города окна разбили
на крохотные, сосущие светами адки.
Рыжие дьяволы, вздымались автомобили,
над самым ухом взрывая гудки.

А там, под вывеской, где сельди из Керчи -
сбитый старикашка шарил очки
и заплакал, когда в вечереющем смерче
трамвай с разбега взметнул зрачки.

В дырах небоскребов, где горела руда
и железо поездов громоздило лаз -
крикнул аэроплан и упал туда,
где у раненого солнца вытекал глаз.

И тогда уже - скомкав фонарей одеяла -
ночь излюбилась, похабна и пьяна,
а за солнцами улиц где-то ковыляла
никому не нужная, дряблая луна.
-------------------------------------------

Послушайте!
Ведь, если звезды зажигают -
значит - это кому-нибудь нужно?
Значит - кто-то хочет, чтобы они были?
Значит - кто-то называет эти плевочки
жемчужиной?
И, надрываясь
в метелях полуденной пыли,
врывается к богу,
боится, что опоздал,
плачет,
целует ему жилистую руку,
просит -
чтоб обязательно была звезда!

----------


## Герда

Не торопитесь уходить! Постойте у открытой двери! 
Нельзя же с легкостью забыть тех, кто вас любит, кто вам верит! 
Не торопитесь отвергать, когда вам душу открывают... 
Достаньте мудрости печать, сумейте просто промолчать! 
Вы ведь сумеете, я знаю. Не торопитесь разлюбить, 
Все чувства сразу отвергая, - тепла вам может не хватить, 
Чтоб отчужденья лед растаял. Не торопитесь успевать, 
Найдите миг остановиться! А вдруг получится узнать 
И там, где надо, появиться... Не торопитесь все забыть, 
От вздорной мысли отмахнуться... Как нелегко все возвратить! 
Как нелегко назад вернуться

----------


## Герда

Ты показал, как тихо в моем доме,
В холодном доме у лесной опушки.
Кричать легко, и слезы невесомы,
Взлетают, не стекая на подушку.

Ты показал мне, как жестока правда,
Курсивом выделив, что наизусть я знала,
Что мой драккар покинула команда,
А я одна осталась у штурвала.

Ты показал мне, что за каждым морем
Всегда есть чей-то берег, в каждой стае
Есть войны, мир и краткий мораторий…
Но мой – тот остров, что необитаем.

Ты показал мне, что везде я – варвар,
И мой язык всегда звучит как мертвый,
Что я напрасно претворялась храброй,
Я все равно для всех «другого сорта».

Ты показал, шутя и ненароком:
Непробиваема у мира оболочка.
Ты показал мне, как я одинока…
И прав был…Я навеки одиночка

----------


## Unity

Какая же *Ты* всё-таки Умница & _как красиво пишешь_...
Если Ты захочешь, аз ещё вернусь когда-то... 
«Точка невозвращения» - весной...

----------


## Герда

> Какая же *Ты* всё-таки Умница & _как красиво пишешь_...
> Если Ты захочешь, аз ещё вернусь когда-то... 
> «Точка невозвращения» - весной...


 Я знаю, весной, 28 апреля, ладно?

----------


## Герда

Я вижу, как закат стёкла оконные плавит.
День прожит, а ночь оставит тени снов в углах.
Мне не вернуть назад серую птицу печали,
Всё в прошлом, как быстро тают замки в облаках.

Там все живы, кто любил меня, 
Где восход, как праздник бесконечной жизни.
Там нет счёта рекам и морям,
Но по ним нельзя доплыть домой.

Вновь примирит всё тьма, даже алмазы и пепел.
Друг равен врагу в итоге, а итог один.
Всё в прошлом у меня на этом и прошлом свете.
Их вместе с собой укроет горько-сладкий дым.

Возьми меня с собой пурпурная река,
Прочь увези меня с собой закат.
Тоска о том, что было рвётся через край
Под крики серых птичьих стай.

----------


## Nord

теперь
я все больше курю
чем говорю
вливаю в себя
по два-три виски ежевечерне
а уровень жизни в крови
по-прежнему равен нулю
и я никого не жду,
не терплю, не люблю
не помню в лицо
и не прошу прощенья

все кончено
сердце - испорченный 
метроном
хирурги радеют за срочную пересадку
но я его прячу
под самым амбарным замком
хотя оно ноет во мне
болевым комком 
и мне с ним непросто
точнее - совсем несладко 

внутри не осталось
ни стен, ни дверей, ни сил
обугленный остов в груди
не дает покоя
мне нужно забыть 
тех кто раньше меня любил
но как исключить их
из списка своих светил
и выйти из схватки
не принимая боя

блефуй до последнего
мой ненадежный друг
ты делаешь вид, что жалеешь
а я - что верю
мы сами замкнули себя
в этот чертов круг
добили, забыли и радостно сбыли с рук
теперь удивляемся стенам
за каждой дверью

в 4 a.m.
кончается Jаmеson и ночь
и только у боли
срок годности: до упора
я рада бы
все это стойчески
превозмочь
собрать чемодан
и уехать отсюда прочь
но время велело терпеть
finаl cut нескоро

легко стать ошибкой в системе чужих страстей
сегодня ты в топе
а завтра - в системном сбое
я много курю
и больше не жду новостей
я в жизни встречала
предателей всех мастей
но знаешь мой друг
никто не сравнится
с тобою

(c) Превзойти Всех

----------


## Nord

Я не пишу писем
И это действительно жаль.
Есть в них какой-то свой
Нешлифованный шарм.
Подскочить в час ночи
Как на пожар
И строчить тебе что-то про море
Про чёртов шар.

И писать долго-долго
Пока не устанет рука.
Рисовать на полях
Солнце, сердце
Да облака.

Написать что угодно
Придумать такие слова
Каких нет и в помине
Чтоб ты
Усмехался
Когда
Будешь это читать
С чашкой чая
И жмуря от солнца глаза.

"а ты видел по небу клочками плыла бирюза
а ты знаешь, мне на руку села одна стрекоза"

И вложить свою душу 
В последние строчки письма
Там 
Где с буквы большой
Безглагольное 
просто "Тебя".

Самолётик сложить
Чтобы было письму два крыла.
Как считаешь
а он долетит ли до... 
а?

(с)Виктория Вэн

----------


## Nord

- ты знаешь мысли перелетных птиц?
- я знаю их навязчивые сны.
- о чем они?
- о том, что до весны
не дотянуться, 
не достать,
не крикнуть.
о том, что мы словесностью больны.
а в тишину и ясность
не проникнуть.
о том, что людям не поднять глаза
и не коснуться ветреного неба,
о том, что ни пропеть, ни рассказать,
и целом мире в малой крохе хлеба;

- но почему не все они летят
от зимних будней и январской стужи,
а попусту над парками кружат,
на чердаках ютятся, пьют из лужи? 
и благородных стаи голубей,
и воробьев бесчисленная свара
не ищет свет весеннего пожара,
и вновь предпочитает воровство,
ждет в городах сочельник,
рождество,
спокойно ждут, когда снега растают,
скажи, что держит их,
И почему не улетают?

- не птицы те, кто из руки едят.
но те, кто умирает без полет.
отрекшимся свободы не простят
оставшиеся в рамках небосвода.

их небо – от крыла и до крыла
и от земли – до высшей точки света,
какой бы их свобода не была,
Она не обнуляется за лето.

- прости, но ты ведь тоже на земле,
и свой полет ты предаешь словами.
что для себя ты называешь небесами,
блуждая в городской петле?

- словами предается не полет,
а истина, спрессованная в звуки.
мой город ежедневно выдает
отмеренную порцию разлуки.
И я с ней поступаю как хочу.
разлука с небом – знаешь ли – не шутка.
поверь мне, в межсезонье этих чувств
стирается преемственность рассудка.

- а может выбросить весь бред из головы,
что мы с тобой способны для полета
Работа, сон, сомнения, работа…
вот истина. 

- по мнению молвы.

- но дело не в молве, а в «быть собой»
не в «думаю», а в «чувствую, что надо».
усталость – не отчаянье и боль.
Работа, быт, рутина – не преграда.
для тех, кто небо пробовал на вкус,
для тех, кто знает цену перелетам
и помнит голос неба наизусть
и хочет жаждит, а не ждет чего-то

- во всем права. я убеждать не буду
я знаю, что печаль – напрасный груз.
за год сомнений и часы тревоги
возможно, притупился «неба вкус».

ты для меня пример тех, кто дождался,
кто в своем прошлом не нашел приют.
среди болот, на первый взгляд напрасных
не зря, наверно, птицы гнезда вьют! 

(c) Превзойти Всех

----------


## Nord

Дело о...

Во-первых, это прерогатива типовых и прирученных
Полагать, что за них все время кто-то в ответе,
А дрессировщики 
Комплексами морали и нравственности не парятся,
А пантомимой заполняют пустоты
Между канатоходцем и проститутствующими пуделями.
Во-вторых, основы домохозяйства,
Из-под палки и нерадиво изученные,
Все время напоминают, что даже яйца до полной крутости
Не больше, чем три-четыре минуты варятся.
Это я о скорости, с которой все изменяется.
Сиддхартха бы мне поддакнул, мы с ним на равных.
Даром, что иностранцы друг относительно друга, 
Даром, что он учил расставаться, 
А я умудряюсь все время хороводиться кругом.
Даром, что он на санскрите, а я матом…
В принципе, одна и та же субстанция.
Так вот, 
опаска базарить, потому как потом попросят ответить, 
Это фольклор уголовной прозы.
Ты так уверенно распоряжаешься 
Всем и, например, свободой,
А я так уверенно отражаю
Все и, кроме прочего, стрелы, 
Что эти знакомства по переписке 
останутся в урне бара
«Тем, кому последние тысячу лет за тридцать»,
А мы с тобой, однозначно, пара,
Достойная кисти Ван Гога, который с позавчера без уха, 
И с послезавтра окончательно съедет крышей.
А сегодня (я его уболтала) он нас напишет.
Правда в «Подсолнухах» не берется, говорит, получится шоколадно, 
А вот «В больничном саду в Сен-Реми» - пожалуйста.
Там как раз осталась незанятая скамейка.
Так что в переводе с голландского always welcome.
Знаешь, нас с тобой слишком слышно только вот этим стенам
(вот бы кому подпилила уши) и этим пробкам на магистралях.
Мы давно уже в орденах и медалях
«за доблестное нежеланье сражаться не то, чтоб за счастье, 
но и просто за воздух, который
с того момента, как отрастают крылья, перестает быть бесплатным».
И кроме прочего, 
у тебя в голове такой еще все-таки свежий ветер, 
А у меня такие глаза с поволокой, 
Что я больше не стану загадывать (ладно?), 
Кто в конечном итоге станет истцом или ответчиком
В деле о случайно разбившихся переворотах речи.

----------


## Дина Ячковская

Дрожи, душа, пусть этого ты никогда не делала.
Тебя я хоронить пришла.
И чтоб забыли о тебе, как обо мне когда-то,
Что я – такая девушка жила.
Нет! Крови и жестокости не будет.
Я лишь похороню тебя в сердцах.
Тогда отведаешь, как тяжело, когда тебя не любят,
Когда одна! Совсем одна.
И оправданья, дорогая, бесполезны.
Ты лучше перед смертью попроси,
Чтоб я тебе позволила молиться.
Тогда чего же ждёшь? Молись.
Мы никогда друг друга больше не увидим.
И я со всей ненавистью и злобой
Надеюсь смерть твою мучительной увидеть.
Кляну тебя, плюю слюною в ноги.

----------


## Дина Ячковская

И пусть я знаю, что никто не прочитает 
Мои слова, и грусть уйдёт сама. 
Ну, почему никто не замечает, 
Как в этом городе опять идёт зима? 

Чего молчит прохожий? Почему же 
не улыбнуться, не сказать привет? 
Он взглянет на меня: -Пора заткнуться... 
И я молчу... А что ему в ответ? 

Иду... И мёртвым тянет с улиц. 
Быть может, я иду мимо тебя. 
Заметь меня. И стоит оглянуться, 
Взглянуть на мир полушутя... 

И не идти спокойным шагом к пустоте. 
Не дать сожрать себя голодным тварям, 
Что обитают ночью, в темноте. 
Ведь только мы судьбою правим! 

Но всё ж я знаю, что никто не прочитает 
Мои слова, и грусть убьёт меня... 
Ну, почему никто не замечает, 
Как в нашем городе опять идёт зима...
Ночь на девятое мая 2011 года.

----------


## Дина Ячковская

Осенний парк. Там грустно плачет скрипка. 
Её хозяин - молодой скрипач. 
Сегодня в парке холодно и зыбко. 
Прижмись к его плечу, поплачь. 

Сегодня у него отняли радость, 
А заменили чёрной пустотой. 
Теперь понятно, что такое слабость... 
Ты не всесильный. Ты простой. 

И остаётся только плакать скрипке, 
Пытаясь вздох напрасный объяснить. 
Полжизни за её улыбку... 
Полжизни за её улыбку, 
А дальше можно и не жить.
Десятого числа августа месяца 2011 года.

----------


## Дина Ячковская

Стучись, и дверь когда-нибудь откроют.
Но лишь терпенья нам хватает не всегда.
Под скрежет стен и битых стёкол грохот
Уходит время беспощадно как вода.

И высыхает пламенное сердце.
Его огня хватало на других.
Теперь пустыня там и пепел.
Лишь ненависсть. Нет чувств иных.

Ну, почему моё не умирает?
Дрожит и бьётся из последних сил.
Пускай оно тихонько угасает,
Я всёж дышу, и пепел не остыл.

Я не пойду путём, где все идут.
Меня поманит лес - там тишина.
Я не боюсь пропасть иль утонуть.
Ведь не услышат. Я одна.

И по дороге попадутся черепа.
Их обладатели шли к цели впереди.
И я уже почти мертва,
Лишь умоляю сердце - подожди...

Я не сложу в лесу свои мечты.
Я буду пить где встретится река.
А ты иди вперёд, меня не жди.
Я так устала, отдохну пока.

Запомни - избегай чужих следов.
Тебе ведь с этими людьми не по пути.
А мне не избежать стальных оков.
Душа моя свободная, иди!!!
Двадцать третьего числа декабря месяца 2011 года

----------


## Дина Ячковская

Плыл туман над рекой.
Ты стоял на мосту,
Над тобою светила луна.
Ты искал в небе вечную
Словно звезду
Ту любовь, что с тобой доконца.

Опуская ладонь 
в безмятежность реки
Вера вновь начинала дышать.
Ты дышал вместе с ней,
Не просил пощадить.
Но твой мир начинал угасать.

Этой ночью река
Была рядом с тобой,
А не та, что клялась умереть,
Если ты вдруг полюбишь
нежный облик другой.
Без тебя её песне не петь.

А река будет петь,
Даже если б не ты
захотел опуститься на дно.
Она любит тебя.
Она любит меня.
Ведь кого ей любить - всё равно.

Ты лежишь где-то там,
И не так глубоко,
Как казалось пол-года назад,
Когда ты на мосту
Выбирал этот путь,
Чтобы смелость свою доказать.

Лишь полгода прошло,
А я каждую ночь
Выхожу на тот мост, чтобы ждать.
Тихий шаг или вздох,
Иль ступней мокрых след,
Чтобы душу твою повидать.

И сейчас на мосту
Я сижу и пишу.
До утра ещё много часов.
Я тебя подожду,
Но наступит рассвет,
И уйду под звон колоколов.

Кто я? Что я хочу?
Не узнать никогда.
Но я буду всё так же сидеть
На прозрачном мосту
и смотреть вникуда
и печальную песенку петь.
Двадцатого числа января месяца 2012 года

----------


## Дина Ячковская

Nord, Вы гений. Я много стихов прочла, но Ваш столько сказал...

----------


## Nord

Дина, в этой теме нет ни одного моего стиха : ) Некоторые прямо помечены компирайтами, некоторые - нет, но ни один из них не написан мной. Авторство практически любого можно без труда установить в любом поисковике, я же отношусь столь вольно к копирайтам, потому что ничего себе не присваиваю.

----------


## Nord

Ждём ветра, чтоб наполнить паруса,
Надеемся на небо или фарт,
Но Бога обсуждаем за глаза
И крестимся обычно невпопад.
Жизнь странно не похожа на круиз;
По бухтам ли тоскуют корабли?..
Мы молимся на свой эгоцентризм,
Чтоб только не остаться на мели.
А волны, как флагштоки, высоки -
Соблазн велик: срываем якоря;
О доме ли мечтают моряки?
Настолько ль притягательна земля?..
Препонами всплывают на пути
То рифы, то шторма, то черт морской;
И раны продолжает бередить
Соленая вода, звеня песком.
Кто ждет, кто плачет, кто меняет курс,
Кто слепо доверяет маякам,
А кто-то горечь пробует на вкус,
Не сетуя на жизнь по пустякам.
Нас всех когда-то к берегу прибьёт,
Накроет и сотрет с лица земли.
Вопросов лишь дурак не задает;
По бухтам ли тоскуют корабли?..

----------


## Nord

нет у меня соли
нет соды

соседка заходит
спрашивает о боге
бог вышел за хлебом
в начале прошлого года
и видно что не моисей
сбился с дороги

спроваживаю соседку
ставлю чайник
я долго искала его 
по друзьям и знакомым
но правда проста
случайности не случайны
порядочный бог
просто так
не уйдет из дома

----------


## Nord

неприкаянный май
настойчиво смотрит в глаза
у нас старые счеты. мы держим свое пари.
тот кого я любила, погиб
год тому назад
растворившись в небе,
подобно экзюпери

бог с надменной улыбкой
развел наши с ним пути
подобрал детонатор, провел к нему провода
самолет забирал его. чтобы не отпустить
и исчез. как судачили хроники
навсегда

кто-то тщетно берег меня
всячески тормошил
и тянул руку помощи, и подставлял плечо
я лгала, безотчетно и нагло, по мере сил
но ждала его. долго, упрямо
и горячо

лето било во мне посуду и витражи
кровоточила осень
зима - умножала боль
а весной я проснулась и вспомнила -
мне не жить
а весной я вконец попрощалась
с самой собой

май замкнулся в кольцо, май вернулся 
меня добить
хладнокровно и тихо
вступая в свои права
ничего он не знает. и мне ему
не объяснить
что я вот уже год 
как

безнадежно 
мертва

.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Норд, стихи у тебя хорошие. Единственные стихи, что мне понравились за последний год.

----------


## Nord

- шлю Богу телеграммы 
 «папа со мной все в порядке» /с.

Боже
прости, что обращаюсь к тебе, 
и незначительной своей персоной 
отвлекаю от важных дел; 
ты бы сам мне помог, если б захотел 
но поскольку не рвешься быть первым 
вынуждена просить. 
у меня еще хватит сил, 
не меня «сохрани и спаси».

Я сама себе поводырь 
я найду пути. 
мне ли время твое отнимать, 
чтобы встать и идти 
мне ли ныть и жалеть себя 
я соберусь в кулак 
но в одном помоги мне 
я без тебя 
никак 

помнишь мальчика 
бело/снежного как прибой? 
помнишь, как он спасал меня, 
помнишь, снимал мою боль  
невесомым касаньем 
невидимого крыла. 
он спасал меня долго,
я его – не смогла 

он рассеянный очень 
вечно теряет суть 
не бросай его, отче, 
присмотри за ним как-нибудь.
Что бы он ни придумал, 
куда бы он ни пошел, 
обещай мне, что с ним 
все будет 
хорошо

Ненавижу просить, 
Мой голос нелеп и тих.
Но скажи мне, что ты сбережешь его 
для других. 
Мне так будет спокойнее, 
ибо в пылу дорог 
он отчаянно юн 
и нечаянно 
одинок

Он привык вне контекста, 
с плеча, на свой риск и страх;
в нем намешано детства
и взрослости
в равных долях.
Он чрезмерно отчаян,
тебе ли об этом не знать, 
и поэтому я так прошу
его не оставлять.

И спасибо
за то, что годы тому назад
наши точки сошлись
во всеобщей системе координат.
И за то, что он стал моим сердцем
И – как оказалось – сном.
Я опять за свое,
но
пап… 
позаботься о нем

----------


## Nord

> Норд, стихи у тебя хорошие. Единственные стихи, что мне понравились за последний год.


 Ну, это ж не мои стихи - мое умение иного рода: видеть гениальное : )

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ну, это ж не мои стихи - мое умение иного рода: видеть гениальное : )


 Будем считать, что в лице стихов были похвалены твои умения )

----------


## одинокая странница

Она написала полмира
Из мифа о кровавой тишине
Другую сплела из солнца и неба
Воды в ручейке по весне
Двое сплелись воедино
Не найти не воды не огня
Боль сплелась и сила
Любовь и война
Размылись дороги границы и грани
И были они?
Не понять вот беда
Она рисовала златыми кистями
Луч света и дух
Молодого огня

И колосились колосья
Гнал тихо ветер листву
А на холодном погосте
Тянулся цветик к кресту

----------


## Nord

Колокольчик звенит. Герда бьёт по будильнику и продолжает спать.
Кай придёт разбудить, Кай подарит цветы, насмешит, позовёт гулять.
Он прекрасен, как Бог, как Адонис, придуманный тысячу лет назад.
Герда тает, к нему прикасаясь. Не тают лишь льдинки в его глазах. 

Королева наденет прозрачное платье, коснётся запястья иглой.
Ей так нравятся мальчики. Некоторых она забирает с собой.
Королева играет в опасные игры, но кровь её холодна.
Королеве не нужен никто, и она никогда не бывает одна. 

Под сияньем софитов -- северных звезд -- Королева исполнит роль.
И она совершенна, как может быть Смерть, из которой изъяли Боль.
Принимает Любовь внутривенно, смеётся, пришпоривая коней.
Нет того, с чем не сможешь расстаться, чтоб навечно остаться с ней.

Кай под кайфом. В крови у него героин, а в глазах покой.
Кай поёт под гитару про детские сны, про расставшихся брата с сестрой.
Чувства те же, вот только всё реже встречается солнце в его стишках.
Ради смеха сегодня он выложил ВЕЧНОСТЬ из белого порошка.  

Герда скачет на север, но север не найден, его замела метель.
Колокольчик звенит. Где ж ты, мальчик, зачем ты ложишься в её постель?
Я теряю себя каждый раз, как она твоих нежных касается век...
Подломились колени оленя, и, вскрикнув, Герда упала на снег.

Кай играет свой блюз, Королева пьёт виски со льдом и глядит в окно.
Ей немного наскучил сюжет, но в целом -- ей нравится это кино.
Герда спит. Её боль отступает. Её обступает заснеженный рай.
Что ж -- почти хеппи энд. Только Герде не нужен Бог. Герде нужен Кай.

----------


## Nord

На тряпичных ногах, заплетающийся в словах
Лягушачьей кожей покрытый, больной, как Вакх
Слышу сквозь бред, что ангел в пустыне по нотам Ему поёт
Я плохой человек, но солнце моё встаёт

Сладострастье пристало лицу, не стираю грим
Вопрошаю, кто я внутри, украшаю Рим
Чужеземцам любезно рассыпав себя, с мостовой соскребаю медь
Похмелье всегда приходит скорей, чем смерть

Там, где пролился божественный свет, сегодня лишь грязь и вонь
Солнечный блик на колене Нарцисса не греет мою ладонь
Ангел брезгливо скривился, но ложь размыкает мои уста
Так, кистью хлестнув по холсту, я схожу с креста

Изрытый червями Венеры, любовью изъеденный до кости
Поцелованный солнцем в лоб, чтоб меня спасти
С взглядом, жёлтым, как Тибр, и с зубами, раскрошенными, как мел
Обративший в ангелов всех, кто меня имел.

----------


## одинокая странница

о знакомо знакомо. Вы слухом не стихир? По моему именно на стихи.ру и читала

----------


## Николай79

Jedem das Seine

----------


## одинокая странница

Когда на душе весна и капает дождик. Веселый такой по лужам
А в реале метель и стужа.
А я хочу Прагу весну Куршавель или Тулу
Твои руки на берегу у моря и вечерний кофе
Коричнево-серым, родным и теплым песком на асфальте.
Слова и цветы и мирра.
Мое отражение в луже твоих возможных проэкций.
Текущее тихо , но вольно
В крови адреналина мили. 
И те кому дозволены вина, полгода рядом с тобою
А я здесь Аргентина, Майорка, Испания ,Тула
Твои порторипы жалею. 
Не в сласть свернуться и в норку. Мое обожаемое кредо
Майорка-весна-Майорка

----------


## FFG

Для начала...

*Я скучаю о мире*

Я скучаю о мире, где рухнули страны, 
Где в городах не осталось людей, 
Лишь горы развалин и бритые трупы 
Жаром потухших погребальных огней, 
Я скучаю о мире без боли и денег, 
С обнажённой душой больших городов, 
Там не боялись насмешек и непонимания, 
И каждый живой умереть был готов, 
Я скучаю о мире, где кончились войны, 
Где кончились мысли, и даже вода, 
Но всё снова живёт и дарит надежду 
Разбитая ветром чужая весна.

*В городе
*
Ты остаёшься один в густонаселённом городе, 
 Когда друзья притворяются просто знакомыми, 
 Когда не остаётся улик кроме могил 
 в доказательство того, что ты тоже жил, 
 И когда готов пресмыкаться и нести всякий бред, 
 Ты никому здесь не нужен и тебя будто нет, 
 А утром смеёшься над словом «прорвёмся», 
 Надежда умирает – мы остаёмся.

----------


## xomar

Падать,падать,падать
в бесконечность миров
сбросив с себя тяжесть
телесных оков.

Черной,черной ночью
разбиться об землю,
большой красной кляксой
растечься под ноги людей.

На серой крыше дома,
обдутой ветрами
я вспомню все
что жизнь сделала с нами

Но красные кляксы не могут помнить
не могут любить и теплом наслаждаться
И все это в прошлом,теперь я лепешка,
лепешка под ногами всех этих скучных людей






Как мне жить,надежду утратив,
Без любимых и просто друзей
Как мне быть ,откровенья потратив
Попытавшись улучшить людей

Это не люди,это тени,
Без добра и просто морали
Пусть только не говорят
Что не знали,
что предавать и бросать
Подставлять и гнобить
Не по людски

А может лишь люди
способны на это?
И нет мне ответа...
И нет мне ответа...





Не можешь спать и не можешь думать
Не о чем кроме долбаных слов
И не уснешь пока не напишешь стихов

Редкий снег не укроет землю
Оставит черными нити дорог
По которым в вечность
По которым в вечность
Души людей уходят,спустив курок.

И я словно одержимый
Смотрю снова сонный свой бред
Как мне найти ответ
На вопрос
Почему мы уходим в вечность
Оставив лишь обрывки снов

Обрывки снов как обрывки слов
Что недоскажешь ты в ночи
Но только прошу не кричи
Я знаю что больно но просто помочь не могу...

э



тот форум умирает под вечер.
оживет небось завтра с утра
ну а мне как я понял пора
пора в черную нору сна провалиться
капелькой грез на твоих ресницах

остаться с тобой в этом мире большом,
В этом мире дурном,на разбитой дороге
с эфемерной целью в конце
только что-бы в пути,только что-бы идти
с тобой до конца...


зеркала,зеркала,отражения миров,
но увидеть их все я еще не готов
В паутине судьбы ты потерян,мой друг
И помочь я тебе ничем не могу.

Невозможные судьбы,невозможные люди,
Этот мир что их никогда не забудет
В зеркальном отражении странная жизнь
Глаза что на мгновенье увидели чудо,
Дивного виденья полночного свет
В мире хрустальном которого нет.

----------


## ИСА

> В мире хрустальном которого нет.


 Есть...

----------


## аутоагрессия

Я МЕРТВА
я умерла в душе
и не вернуть прошлое уже
сотру из памяти всю боль 
и не вернётся ко мне любовь
душа моя разорвана на маленькие клочья
я тихо плачу в подушку ночью
я нашла единственный выход
да,я сделала такой вывод...
в руки нож я свой возьму
и вырежу из себя всю тьму
грусные мысли вырву из души
и скажу себе "дыши!"
не будет на щеках горьких слёз
не будет в душе больше грёз
прозрачные ,солёные реки чистые
сменятся на красные моря густые
воткну в себя нож
прорежу лезвием кожу
и выйдет та боль,которая копилась 5 лет
и останется на моей руке кровавый след
про всё,что было, забуду я
вонзается в мою плоть игла
я долгий путь прошла
и уже с ума сошла
ступаю в пропость я ногой
что будет дальше?Головой?
пусть душа моя кричит от боли
на теле будет больше крови
но буду дальше жить
страдать,любить...
я существую для других
а не для себя
пусть они делают мне больно
я дальше буду дратся
ради них резать вены и сражатся!
пусть плюют мне в душу
лучше я повешусь, себя задушу
чем подниму руку и их спокойствие нарушу
фальшивая улыбка на лице
и полное отчаяние в серце
пусть меня убили
пусть меня и не любили
я не буду слёзы пускать
нервные клетки убивать
лишь сделаю надрез..
100-ий порез...

----------


## Black Angel

Я тебя никому не отдам –
часто мама мне в детстве твердила,
я ершился и ныл, что есть силы,
чтоб сбежать поскорее к друзьям.

Я тебя никому не отдам –
тряс отец, как щенка прижимая,
…так бывает, что мам не бывает…
подрастёшь – догадаешься сам.

Я тебя никому не отдам –
и застыла ладонь на коленях
той, что стала моим вдохновеньем
к самым первым и глупым стихам.

Я тебя никому не отдам -
ты как в день нашей свадьбы прошепчешь,
шмыгнешь носом, прижмёшься покрепче,
ночь как жизнь разделив пополам.

Я тебя никому не отдам –
наша дочка мне плюхнет в подушку,
разозлясь, что мои конопушки
разбрелись у неё по щекам.

Жизнь порой посылает к чертям,
но когда мне становится плохо –
есть слова, что мешают мне сдохнуть, -
… я тебя никому не отдам…

Павел Покровский

----------


## Света

Улыбнись мне, моя медсестричка!
Ты же знаешь, что я не спецально...
Я случайно увел в кухне спички...
И обои поджег случайно...

Улыбайся, моя медсестричка!
Нас пожарным уже не спасти.
Мы как в клетке две белые птички-
Ты и я. Не разделены.

Улыбайся! Зачем же ты плачешь?
Мне от этого грустно, родная....
Мы потом побежим играть в мячик-
Ты поверь мне, уж я-то знаю...

Улыбнись мне, моя медсестричка!
Что ж кричишь-то ты так надрывно?
Ну давай, вот последняя спичка-
Мы с тобою облиты бензином!

Что трясет тебя так, медсестричка?
Ты боишься сверху расплаты?
Успокойся, моя истеричка-
Все, огонь добежал до палаты...

----------


## Света

Давайте всем наслаждаться!
Делать страданья узоры!
Ублюдками восхищаться!
Губами ловить капли крови.

Ну что ж в стороне стоите?
Скорей спешите сюда!
И на изнанке событий 
Пусть будет блестеть слеза!

Давайте смотреть на смерть-
Это же так смешно!
Но мы не хотим помереть-
Нам, понимаешь ли, страшно!

Давайте найдем себе жертву!
И будем ее пытать!
Что бы потешить сердце
Обычных ублюдков.Блядь.....

----------


## Nord

кажется, мы выросли, мама, но не прекращаем длиться.
время сглаживает движения, но заостряет лица.
больше мы не порох и мёд, мы брусчатка, дерево и корица.

у красивых детей, что ты знала, мама, - новые красивые дети.
мы их любим фотографировать в нужном свете.
жизнь умнее живущего, вот что ясно по истечении первой трети.

всё, чего я боялся в детстве, теперь нелепее толстяков с укулеле.
даже признаки будущего распада закономерны, на самом деле.
очень страшно не умереть молодым, мама, но как видишь, мы это преодолели.

я один себе джеки чан теперь и один себе санта-клаус.
всё мое занятие - структурировать мрак и хаос.
всё, чему я учусь, мама - мастерство поддержанья пауз.

я не нулевая отметка больше, не дерзкий птенчик, не молодая завязь.
молодая завязь глядит на меня, раззявясь.
у простых, как положено, я вызываю ненависть, сложных - зависть.

что касается женщин, мама, здесь всё от триера до кар-вая:
всякий раз, когда в дом ко мне заявляется броская, деловая, передовая,
мы рыдаем в обнимку голыми, содрогаясь и подвывая.

что до счастья, мама, - оно результат воздействия седатива или токсина.
для меня это чувство, с которым едешь в ночном такси на
пересечение сорок второй с десятой, от кабаташа и до таксима.
редко где еще твоя смертность и заменяемость обнажают себя так сильно.

иногда я кажусь себе полководцем в ссылке, иногда сорным семенем среди злака.
в мире правящей лицевой всё, что занимает меня - изнанка.
барабанщики бытия крутят палочки в воздухе надо мной, ожидая чьего-то знака.

нет, любовь твоя не могла бы спасти меня от чего-либо - не спасла ведь.
на мою долю выпало столько тонн красоты, что должно было так расплавить.
но теперь я сяду к тебе пустой и весь век ее стану славить.

----------


## 6erikov

> А можно мне тоже?
> 
> Как пепел в огромной Вселенной,
> Как прах всех великих Земли
> Исчезну с планеты нетленной,
> Как ветер в безбрежной дали.
> 
> И сам Сатана в путь последний
> Проводит дорогою тьмы.
> ...


 Супер!!! мне нравиться очень копирую себе )

----------


## Nord

Надо было поостеречься.
Надо было предвидеть сбой.
Просто Отче хотел развлечься
И проверить меня тобой.
Я ждала от Него подвоха –
Он решил не терять ни дня.
Что же, бинго. Мне правда плохо.
Он опять обыграл меня.
От тебя так тепло и тесно...
Так усмешка твоя горька...
Бог играет всегда нечестно.
Бог играет наверняка.
Он блефует. Он не смеется.
Он продумывает ходы.
Вот поэтому медью солнце
Заливает твои следы,
Вот поэтому взгляд твой жаден
И дыхание – как прибой.
Ты же знаешь, Он беспощаден.
Он расплавит меня тобой.
Он разъест меня черной сажей
Злых волос твоих, злых ресниц.
Он, наверно, заставит даже
Умолять Его, падать ниц –
И распнет ведь. Не на Голгофе.
Ты – быстрее меня убьешь.
Я зайду к тебе выпить кофе.
И умру
У твоих
Подошв.

----------


## fatum

Вера Полозкова гениальна что и говорить...

----------


## Dida

я сижу одиноко в больнице
И страдаю только тобой
Не пойму от чего в небылицы
Мы играем вместе с судьбой.
Я хочу тебя, вспоминая
 Твою ласку и нежность слов
Ну и то как ты пригревая 
Обнимая мне шепчешь вновь
Я люблю тебя беспощадно 
Только боль разлуки давя 
Мегабайты не пускают меня
Я хотела бы вновь очнуться и увидеть мир без оков
Как крылатый ангел встрепенуться
И любить тебя вместо слов!

----------


## KIMA

Он напишет стишок –
Без ритма, без рифмы –
Про снежок-порошок
И тщетность молитвы.

Про свой мир без оков,
Полный боли и зла,
Воплощение снов...
Ну, а явь умерла.

Принесёт стих «друзьям»
Не оценят они:
«На фиг нам этот хлам?
Лучше «герыч» гони!»

Сайт найдёт он в сети
И оставит стих там.
Скажут: «К чёрту иди,
Если ты – наркоман».

Видя лишь осужденье,
О спасеньи – ни слова.
Он попросит прощенья,
… и уколется снова

----------


## igor00

to Kima:
Чтож здорово Kima!!!!Особенно понравилось:Сайт найдет он в сети,иоставит стих там,Скажут -к черту иди если ты наркоман(написал не подсматривая запомнил!!!!) .

Ты на пути к выздоровлению,кстати знаю людей которые пишут стихи и говорят что они их лечат.Так что продолжай, я серьезно!!

----------


## Dida

ты прощенье проси у господа бога
Знаю мысли людские -
Туда ему и дорога...
Никогда не колись...если хочешь ты выжить...
Ты на сайт загляни может...
Это дорога приведет к просветлению ума...
И ты скажешь потом...
Ей богу, какая чума!?
Озадачила меня в это поверить...
Может бог решил с тобой поиграться 
И на сильность духа проверить!

----------


## Belive

мой знакомый написал 

О Господи как мне выжить в этом месте?
Эти люди желают моей смерти
Они думают мы вместе
я купаюся в ихней лести
Они думают я нашел своё место
Но я страдаю избегаю их мести
Этот мир безумен
Это проклятое место
Где же мне найти свою звезду?
Скажи мне только где и я её найду.
Скажи мне только где...
Я так устал бродить в темноте
Как все это вынеси мне
как простить в мире где нет прощенья 
Бессмысленная борьба приводит к отчаяному поражению
И снова в углу,и снова один
Снятая маска на полу, грех +1
Снова бессонные ночи
Дни становятся короче
Моя душа кричит все громче
Снова муыка в моей голове
не дает мне изменить своей судьбе
Снова все одно и тоже
Проходят дни года и ночи А впрочем
Уже никто не нужен мне
Все в прошлом
Уже привык я к испытаниям
Новый день приносит новые страдания
Изменить мир нельзя об этом даже не мечтаю
Со временем лишился всяких чувств
Ведь счастье временно и лживо ну и пусть
Вечным остаеться только грусть
За окном зима-ерунда
за окном весна-ерунда
Теперь мне на все наплевать
"Эй ты впорядке"-ээ Да!
Живое бездыханное тело просит одного
Того что люди хотели от него.

----------


## Traumerei

Belive,странно, нахожу в этом стихе вас...в мотивах блуждания в темноте и не только.
"У каждого из нас две жизни: одну видят все те, кто нас окружает, другой живем мы."

----------


## corpse in living mask

ух, почитал тут стихи - очень классные. у меня тут свой есть один. но боюсь не тот уровень (

Мы все умрем когда-нибудь
Кто-то сегодня, кто-то завтра
А ты писать мне незабудь
Мне всегда будет приятно

Пиши мне днем, пиши и ночью
Еще живой пока что я
Мы умираем в одиночку
Мы умираем навсегда

----------


## trypo

Бог умер (с) Ницше... 
Ницше умер (с) Бог... 
Бугога (с) Смерть.

----------


## Belive

мой знакомый написал


У МЕНЯ лед в крови
Боль в душе
Не нависть в глазах
Тьма в голове
Я видел ночи полные боли
Дни проведенные в неволе
Я жду лишь когда накроет.
Мне больно но я никогда не плачу.
Я проклят.Лишь шепчу себе-что дальше?
Становлюсь старше
Чем ближе я к воей цели
тем дальше от своей веры.
Ненависть не дает порезать вены
Это закат моей эры
мне конец я слышу голос из-за кулис
это мой последний выход на бис
эти люди смотрят сверху вниз
И просят подарить им жизнь
Господь прошу уничтож моих врагов
я тебя молю.

----------


## No pain no gain

Блуждая под небом холодного мира, 
 душа из другого, лучшего века 
 ищет забытые, странные цели. 
 Но кто может знать, не зря ли все это? 
 Ожившие мысли ей напоминают, 
 что было когда-то... 
 Того уже нет. 
 Ни хлеба, ни зрелищ, 
 ни силы, ни воли, 
 и даже надежды простыл уже след. 
 Замки все крепчают, а ум пропадает 
 в то время, как чувства ослабевают. 
 Годы проходят. Душа так устала! 
 Того, что находишь, всегда будет мало. 
 Глупость выиграла слишком много, 
 а мудрость ушла навсегда. 
 Судьба такова и душа понимает, 
 что мы не мертвы. 
 Мы и не жили никогда.


***

Лето короткое как жизнь. 
И снегом сменится жара. 
Там, где цвели сады когда-то, 
дуют теперь холодные ветра. 
Еще одну печальную секунду 
время выпускает из когтей. 
Чтоб пережить одно мгновенье бури,  
мы отравили всех своих детей. 

Вдохни воздуха в грудь, 
чтоб допеть недопетое. 
Мы не мерзнем теперь, 
лунным светом согретые. 
Мы не видим дерьмо, что лежит впереди, 
ведь у нас полна песен шкатулка в груди.  

И нет проблем, махнем рукой - 
и нету повода быть трезвым. 
Уставшие от времени и места, 
мы будем наслаждаться тишиной!

----------


## Black Angel

Отчего мне так душно? Отчего мне так скучно?
Я совсем остываю к мечте.
Дни мои равномерны, жизнь моя однозвучна,
Я застыл на последней черте.

Только шаг остается; только миг быстрокрылый,
И уйду я от бледных людей.
Для чего же я медлю пред раскрытой могилой?
Не спешу в неизвестность скорей?

Я не прежний веселый, полубог вдохновенный,
Я не гений певучей мечты.
Я угрюмый заложник, я тоскующий пленный,
Я стою у последней черты.

Только миг быстрокрылый, и душа, альбатросом,
Унесется к неведомой мгле.
Я устал приближаться от вопросов к вопросам,
Я жалею, что жил на Земле. 

Константин Бальмонт

----------


## kvakelka

Мой взгляд на суицид.
"Решение.
Жизнь творит чудеса, то удача, то промах,
Взлет - падение в пропасть и снова взлет,
Но бывает упал и подняться не можешь,
На душе только холод, под ногами - лед.
Груз проблем тянет вниз и отчаяние душит,
Опускаются руки и бороться нет сил.
Удивляешься ты: "За что эти муки?
Я их точно не заслужил."
И если стоишь на крыше,
Готовый сделать последний шаг.
Подумай еще раз, слышишь?
Стоит ли вот так все решать.
Шаг. Крик. Удар и точка.
Дело сделано и ничего не вернуть.
Боли нет и душа разорвана в клочья.
Неужели таков верный путь?
Нет, время не лечит, это ж не доктор,
Оно лишь притупляет нашу память,
И когда совсем тяжело внутри,
Подумай, как можно это исправить.
Поверь твои слезы не уйдут с тобою,
Они воскреснут в сердцах Других
И отзовутся душевной болью
Для тех, кто был рад тебя видеть в живых.
Обиды, ошибки - они все в прошлом,
И дальше нужно вперед идти.
Пойми, в мире есть много хорошего,
Оно ждет тебя на другом пути.
Есть масса интересного, не увиденного, непонятого,
Стоит лишь оглянуться по сторонам.
Много тех, кто нуждается в твоей помощи,
Но сейчас ты все решаешь только сам.
Право выбора. Оно ведь есть у каждого.
И никто не посмеет его отнять.
Жизнь и так коротка, ты подумай дважды,
Прежде чем с крыши в пустоту шагать."

----------


## КтоЗдесь

кратко вмешаюсь


капли отвесно падают вниз
нет новостей от ветра
сумерки. дождь. последний из.
сорок прозрачных метров

----------


## Troumn

Лабиринт моих мыслей
Или просто болезнь
Или все вокруг ложь
Или все вокруг жизнь
Иллюзия — ложь…
Ничего не изменишь
Ни войной, ни стихом
Ничего не узнаешь
Все смешалось с водой
Может быть так не нужно
Может быть это грех
Я смотрю тебе в спину
Никого не держу
Ты меня не услышишь
Так зачем я живу?
В странном мире без слез
Без цветов и стихов
Где нет тайн и любви
Где нет сладостных грез
Где пустые слова
Где иллюзия — ложь..
Или я заблудился
В лабиринте судьбы
Или все это грех
Или время — ничто..
Но судьбу не изменишь
Все своим чередом
Так давай будем верить
Что не все в жизни ложь..

Автор неизвестен.

----------


## Лазарус

увидел тему и решил на ходу сочинить свое.

В мире лести и лжи без стыда,
Снова верить заезженным фразам...
Без суждений шагнуть в никуда,
Разрушая себя раз за разом...
Говорить, то что нужно сказать,
Укрываясь за маской улыбки,
И насильно себя раздавать...
Повторяя свои же ошибки...

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Razor Smile, атмосферно.

----------


## Айви

Лишь краткие обрывки и мгновенья
Туманно выплывают в памяти моей.
Вся жизнь прошла пролетным сновиденьем.
В котором был лишь я одним из дикарей.
В глубины недр нырнуть – меня не было.
Одни лишь роли, те которые играл.
Во имя всех играл, но не правдиво,
За что потом я сильно пострадал.
Я искренне считал – живу для высшей цели,
На самом деле – все самообман.
А жил я для того, что б вы поели,
Что б я поел и хорошо поспал.
Вернусь с любовью. Вновь. Не обессудьте.
Пока не разучусь играть – я буду здесь.
А вы, пожалуйста, не позабудьте
Искать и просто быть. Целую. Весь.

----------


## Nek

Презрев замогильный холод,
Я старый был, буду молод,
Испив воды молодильной
В ключах у гниющего омута.

В него войду я не сразу,
Лишь смерив единственным глазом,
Скользну по озёрной тверди
Шатким шагом неверным.

Напившись прошедшими днями,
Наевшись гнилыми пнями,
Сольюсь с отголосками эха,
И воющим ветром над нами.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Nek, сильны музы планеты Бабуин...

----------


## Nek

Оставь за пределами Я свою ношу,
Ты знаешь, что нет в мире слова "хороший"
Есть зло, лабиринты, есть ужас и страх,
И путь, на котором земля будет прах.

Сними кольца с пальцев, сними с шеи крест,
На всех нас не хватит за старостью мест.
Нас смоет волной, запоздалой, огромной,
А следом покатятся старшие волны.

На том повороте меня занесёт,
И мир мой сожмётся до уровня круга.
Я рад, что анафеме тут предал всё
И рад, что мы не узнали друг друга.

----------


## YesOrNot

..

----------


## YesOrNot

..

----------


## YesOrNot

..

----------


## A.Bs

мне бы закрыться, зарыться под всем что не просвечивает
происходящее приводит к маральным увечиям
и вот я уже вечность существую искалеченным
я корчусь от своей же ненависти безчеловечной к человечеству
как от цироза печени
накройте меня тысячей бетонных блоков
ударьте моё тело током
чтоб моя сущность оставалась незамеченной
в лед превратите мою кровь, разбейте до осколков
чтобы она уж точно перестала течь

----------


## A.Bs

а я превращаюсь в человека без эмоций положительных
на меня клали небожители
расскажите мне
как бывает плохо. когда только надежда осталась
а у меня и она сдохла
я крохотный. и мир давит своими масштабами
в моих глазах кто то умер и покрылся мхом
я забился в угол.я не радуюсь и не радую
меня можно сравнить с падалью
ведь я думаю только о плохом
и ползу.но всё равно падаю
ты права была
я боюсь покидать свой дом. 
я боюсь поделиться своим углом.и я сдохну в нём
так и надо мне
я синицу с неба поймал и держу за самое горло
и мне всё равно, если я случайно оторву ей голову
она не журавль, чтобы с ней обращаться нежней
не благородных кровей
мы похожи с ней.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Полное собрание сочинений.  Часть 1.

16 лет.

Хоть лунным светом засияешь
Хоть огнем неба воспылаешь
Того блистательного рая
Ты снова не переиграешь

Подумай: стоит ли пытаться?
Не падай так в своих глазах
Останься лучше мифом сладким
В воспоминаниях и снах

Тех снах что ночью заставляют
С улыбкой глупою в устах
Кусать подушку на кровати
При мысли: это не мечта!

17 лет.
Сердце щемит, сердце ноет
Рвется к небу, но сгорает
Почему не успокоит
Его тот кто все решает?

Вдалеке мерцают звезды
И от этого мне легче
Я нуждаюсь в чем-то остром
Я нуждаюсь в чем-то певчем

Прогоняя муку взглядом
Воскрешаю воскресенье
Идеалы так же рядом
Как весною день осенний


Я думаю что счастье
Куется через разум
Забудь пустые страсти
Оно наступит сразу
Ещё не сломан стержень
В душе огонь остался
Но я разбит и свержен
Поник и растерялся

У тебя есть принципы, ты на них стоишь
Ярким ровным пламенем внутренне горишь
Но если ты пытаешься кого-то поразить
То должен перво-наперво у себя спросить

Что такого сделал я, чтобы так пылать?
Подавал при случае, если мог подать?
Брал хотя по совести должен был не брать?
Поднимал, кого-нибудь кто не мог сам встать?

Получил ответы ли? Нет, не получил?
Или же в грешке, каком душу уличил?
Что ж, мораль, наверное, для себя извлек
Решай теперь: сражаться или течь как прежде тек.


Хочу быть поэтом, безумною птицей
Влетающей в души ко всем будто вор
Самоубийцам дать шанс исцелиться
Понять, наконец, что не узок узор

Мечтаю: когда-нибудь будет удача
Назло сам не зная кому
Я верю, что время недаром потрачу
Сдувая со глаз бахрому

Быть может, кому-то сей ласковый труд
Сослужит чудесную службу
Коль падшим стихи мои душу спасут -
Ни славы, ни лавров не нужно


Выпускник.

Пролетело мгновенье
Поменялись невзгоды
Я взираю с презреньем
На убитые годы

Раньше дружба святое
А теперь на коленях
Ничего уж не стоит
Зря потрачено время

Все высокое вечно
В нашем мире? Ну что ж
Дети верят беспечно
В эту мягкую ложь

Но не мы - мы познали
Хрупкость бешеных грез
И не раз накреняли
Чашу полную слез

Прилетятся ли снова
Те наивность с мечтой?
Мне не надо другого
Буду просто живой

Соберитесь картинки
Изначальной каймой
Вытирая слезинки
Возрождая покой

Задыхаясь от счастья
Полечу и спою:
Никому не подвластен!
Неужели в раю?


Воплотим задумку без накладки
Месть ручьем польется по руке
Хладнокровно наведем порядки
Не забыт никто в моем листке

Суд наш будет до смешного кратким
Заскользит убитый по реке
Больше не останется загадки
О моей судьбе в этом мирке

Жить теперь придется без оглядки
Всю мораль оставить вдалеке
Запах мести не такой уж сладкий
Раз вдохнув, живешь не налегке

Никогда уже не стану гладким
Сердце переплещется в тоске
Буду иногда впадать в припадки
Так что лопнет жила на виске

Ангелы уж вьются не украдкой
Торопясь воздать за тяжкий грех
Сам пошел по лестнице я шаткой
Выбрав путь отмщения за всех

Буря завершит свои раскаты
Станет вдруг погано на душе
Знаю точно – близок час расплаты
В голове как будто полк мышей

Перед смертью умолял и плакал
После воду красил в алый цвет
Дни пройдут я мерзкая собака
Буду разлагаться на песке...
Шлю из Преисподней вам привет!


Когда-то давно был я сильно влюблен
Это время казалось похожим на сон
Золотые картины в уме рисовал
И того что случилось никак не желал

Но меня ожидал, увы, полный провал
Равнодушно погублена наша любовь
Не пылает на сердце, я духом упал
И уже не хочу испытать её вновь

Отрекаюсь от чувства мучениям бой
Все равно никогда я не буду с тобой
Обо мне вспоминаешь уже ты едва
Позабыв про свои не пустые слова


Он ушел не оставив пятна
На моей белоснежной сорочке
Ускакал выпив чарку до дна
Не напишет теперь даже строчки

Я осталась в поселке одна
Как и многие женщины впрочем
Светит ярко воровка Луна
А нас червь одиночества точит

Плачу я меня гложет тоска
Мужской ласки мне хочется очень
К сожалению нет мужика
Он исчез под покровом злой ночи

Ну когда же наступит весна?
Я вино попиваю из бочки
Нам теперь никому не до сна
Жадно смотрит голодная дочка

За окошком бушует пурга
Глаз сломай не увидишь ни точки
Не по вкусу мне эта игра
Коротать одной пьяные ночки


Поэты счастливы? Юнцы!
Скажу вам по секрету
Они незрячие гонцы
Что вечно рвутся к свету

Никто не сможет им помочь
На этом полом шаре
Ведь не родившаяся дочь
Безжалостно ужалит

Нам нет спасенья среди нас
Друг друга понимаем
Мы серый узел битый час
Мертвее заплетаем

Поэт же алчет остроты
Вершины пьедестала
Подобным можешь быть и ты!
Чтобы острее стало

Поэты счастливы? Увы
Узнал я по секрету
Они невзрачные юнцы
Что вечно рвутся к свету


Мы устремляемся к рассвету
Любуясь формой фонаря
Убийца подает карету
При этом тихо говоря:

Хочу жевать я сердце леса
Рукою мня пупок земли
И чтоб рассказывали бесы
Кого метают в короли!


Он капля меда в бочке дегтя
И с этой мыслью примирился
Уже давно сломались когти
А пыл куда-то испарился

Забыл свое предназначенье
Свалил мечтания на полку
Не стал из массы исключеньем
Похож на нитку без иголки

Живет в загнившем захолустье
Небесный путь лишь только снится
Ни в ад, ни в рай его не пустят
Пока душа не возродится


Да ну их: Пушкина Толстого
Пора развеять этот прах
Я покажу вам фокус новый
Я покажу иной размах

Пытаюсь не опять, а снова
Кропить сомнения в умах
Вводя всеобщую основу
Уверен: все в моих руках

Кончина века золотого
Давно не вызывает страх
Наверно сломаны оковы
Во многих значимых местах

Люблю их: Пушкина Толстого
Люблю их незабвенный прах
Но наших грезах фокус новый
Но в наших снах иной размах


Вдруг на миг представил я:
Мы с Германией друзья
Немец верно оценил
Расстановку внешних сил
И направил к нам посла
Чтобы вместе жечь дотла
Путь к союзу проложил
Наша мощь из общих жил
В ту секунду потекла

Никому не пережить
Мы их всех распотрошим
Цель понятна – истребить
Не завидую чужим
Если захотелось жить
Смело к нам переходи
Либо смерть свою найди
И попробуй нас убить
Ну же счастье испытай!
Нашу силу не сломить
Выродкам шакальих стай

Их дорога в рай гладка
Мы подали им опору
А вот нам туда не скоро
Нас несет грехов река
Пожалейте старика
Разве б в рай они попали
Если б мы не истязали
И в тисках не зажимали
Их кровавые бока?

Лепет патриота.

Российская глубокая река
Я сердцем от тебя вдруг стал далек
Мне видятся другие берега
В твоих волнах послышался упрек

К тебе любовь все так же дорога,
Но иностранный бриз меня увлек
Душа уже не видит в нём врага
Летит за ним - безвольный мотылек

Скорее сгинь блудливый ураган!
Преподноси другим гнилой порок!
В моем мозгу раздавлен таракан
Я извлеку из этого урок


Почти каждую темную страшную ночь
Моего невиновного мужа
Вырывали с постели в машину и прочь
На допрос где он якобы нужен

А когда закрывалась скрипучая дверь
Придавив меня к спинке кровати
Паренек старшина изнывающий зверь
Зажимал в своих сладких объятьях

Мило мерзко смеялся и что-то шепча
По-хозяйски одаривал лаской
Понимала я: меркнет морали свеча
Но срывалась во тьму без опаски

Мне до боли понравились цепи судьбы!
Повторяла: конец не наступит!
Пару раз Сатане собирала грибы
Убеждая что он меня губит
Время вовсе не тратя впустую..
Иногда приносила арбузы..

В небесах умилялся Великий Отец
Натворивший деваху такую
Для святых не бывает дешевых сердец
Лишь за это им руку целую

Неизвестный злой герой
Жестоко сжал рукою душу
Он за других стоит горой
Себя ж, без жалости задушит

Не убивайся мой малыш
Мне твой секрет известен
Ты только в том варианте спишь
Когда с малышкой вместе

В обойме кончились патроны
А пистолет ещё стрелял
Уже не мог чинить урона
Но был велик его запал

На предстоящие страданья
Он сам себя благословлял
И не нуждаясь в оправданьях
Перезарядкой управлял

Послушай-ка удача
Прости, но ты блядина
Я ничего не значу
Ни имени, ни чина..


18 лет.

Погибают цветы
Всё имеет свой срок
Но надеемся мы
Отыскать уголок

О боже как бы мне хотелось
Уйти отсюда навсегда
Сбежать туда где меня любят
И ярко прожиты года

Не в силах поменять реальность
Мне остаются лишь мечты
Мне остается только думать
Про стихотворные труды

И я тружусь, тружусь невинно
Покуда мне хватает сил
Об этой силе очень часто
У бога с чертом я просил

Но все напрасно. Покидает
Меня последняя искра
Уходит, чтобы утром ранним
Хандра навеки умерла


Прошли мильоны лет
Мы вышли из глубин
Всё сказанное - бред:
Наш век всего один

Так мило и светло..
Сомнений полон дом
На берег занесло
Мерцающий паром

Скользили по воде
Летали в небесах
Проверенной дуге
Выказывая страх

Кому-то, но не нам
Всегда, но не теперь
Безбожникам-отцам
Давно открыта дверь

Пусть доброго борца
Послушает вдова
А мы уж не ропча
Доделаем дела

Мы все бездушные убийцы
Не отрицай прошу тебя!
Любому гаду дайте жизни
Поубивает нас - любя!

И лишь святые могут думать
Внутри себя не пропускать
Мираж убогий что угрюмо
Плодит на сердце злую рать!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

2.

19 лет.

Натяни подруга вожжи
Я всегда один и тот же
Возлегая на кровати
Я скуляю о пощаде
Я всегда герой безмолвный
Убегаю скоротечно
Дикой жажды преисполнен
Ублажаю свою течку

Я пыталась пожить как ведьма
Всё летала на шабаши
Но у Дьявола был посредник
Напрямую не говорил

Добивалась я этих сеансов
Время пёрло как будто вспять
Мне приказывал убираться
Главный демон еби его мать

Стая демонов бьётся в оргазме
Изливается на небеса
Вспоминаю я день вчерашний
Посещаю душою места
Там где делалось сие блядство
И стыдливо прячу глаза


Я знал что буду Королём
Пусть не вчера - сегодня.
Мне обещали: призовёт
Небесный колокольчик

Казалось юность изломал
Но разобрался в жизни
И стало вдруг за все года
Мучительно не стыдно


Нежный Бог в Его Любви
Освящает цифру три
Нежный Бог в Его Желаньи
Обрекает на страданья
Нежный Бог в Его покоях
Забавляется от боли
Нежно Бог в Его покоях
Наслаждается рабою

Грустный Бог тасует карты
Примеряя чьё-то платье
Грустно Бог тасует карты
Вспоминая о вчерашнем


Мама берегись! Позади фашист!
Встали мы на чистом поле
Под ногой - трава
Крепко держим оборону
Позади - Москва

Взглядом полюшко окинем:
Брат мой - веселись!
Одолели мы вражину
Под ногой - фашист!

Горизонт наш чист...
Родина, проснись...
Мамочка очнись...
Позади фашизм.

Я с этой негою прощаться
Не возжелаю никогда
Мои синеющие пальцы
Лицо святое теребят

Когда уйду у смерти в ранце
Покину чуждые края
Начнёт наверно изучаться
Природа жития меня

И всё ж не станет им понятно
Насколько был я сирота
Ведь не под силу обезьянам
Моё мышление объять


Что за чудо - алкоголь!
Настроенья было ноль!
Умирающие мысли,
Удушающий застой.
Но как только принял "яд"
Небо, звёзды - вуаля!
Всё пылает ало-синим,
Ты горяч и импульсивен
Люди в мире помирились
И вообще всё чик-чирик.


Я навеки тебя примолвил
В это тёплое лета утро
Порезвившись на мягкой койке
Улыбаться с тобою буду

Придаёт мне задора запах
Твоего молодого тела
Вся пропахшая дурнопьяном
В жисть мою ты вернула веру

Хоть виски сединой укрыты,
С прежней силой тоскует сердце:
Всё вокруг не имеет смысла
Кроме сна у твоей коленки

Я в финале порву рубашку
Наконец-то загнала в угол:
Мне бы стоит уже признаться
Дать ответ за большую глупость

Я конечно любил отчизну!
И кресты что взывают к богу.
Папа мой дорогой родитель
Был во всём и всегда хорошим

Золотые истории старых
Возносили порою в небо
И плевать на мирскую правду:
Там в легенде порок уменьшен

Отчего над собой убийство
Совершаю в младые годы?
И пошто угодил в немилость
Детства трогательный набросок?

Ну пожалуй то поиск славы
И обычное любопытство
Бег куда-то и без оглядки
И гордыней поработился

Умоляю отринь презренье
И сомкни наши тёплые руки
С той поры будь моей принцессой
За спиной моей тихо поющей

Я навеки тебя примолвил
В это тёплое лета утро
Восхищаясь тобою голой
Буду милым и очень глупым 


Жаль,  что  стареют  люди
Жаль, что  младенцы  слабы
Жаль,  что   чужая  глупость
Может  кого-то  убить

----------


## Заблудшая

А мне говорят - осень любит дожди и безумцев
//Почти что ирония - родство душ и природы//
Измучена? Что Вы! Я просто танцую
По нервам /по венам/ - вальс последнего года.
И душу на плаху за неба кусочек,
Я вечностью за синеву расплачусь,
Достаточно было поставлено точек,
Последнюю ставить уже не боюсь.
Фигурка из соли в море растает
Один только шаг - и не нужно вопросов,
Она без сомнения теперь уже знает,
Что любит безумцев бездушная осень.

----------


## Заблудшая

Морозом по коже скользнет по привычке,
Погладит холодными пальцами нежно,
Мой преданный верный любимый мучитель -
Я ради него откажусь от надежды.

Обнимет-опутает, выпьет все соки,
А после клубочком свернется внутри.
Он так виртуозно предчувствует сроки,
Чтоб снова лавиной страданий накрыть.

Он циник и деспот, он хуже забвенья,
Любимый сюжет - боль и слезы в глазах,
Он знает все точки, изящно играет на нервах,
Мой верный убийца по имени - Страх.

----------


## _lamer

> Мой верный убийца по имени - Страх.


   а тебе не нужно его воплощение? я мог бы побыть личным маньяком. полтора года назад ситуация была диаметрально противоположной - я всерьёз предлагал одной девушке найти меня, заточить в подвале и издеваться, мучить, кормить баландой..унижать, держать голым там..валяющимся на матрасе. теперь я прогрессировал и могу сам проделать эту экзекуцию. очереди пока нет ко мне, поэтому тебе первой предлагаю, заблудшая. сразу дельный вопрос - а ты в скольких километрах от Пермского края?

----------


## Pechalka

Ламер,ты мазохист! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Заблудшая

По-прошлому.

_А ты знаешь, у меня все по-прежнему
//Доза неба, слов и инета//
Ставлю новый пробел в романе поверженной,
День погаснет так и не спетым куплетом.
Ну и пусть от нас прежних мало осталось,
Умирает в агонии стерва-надежда
Я сдаюсь. Безвозвратно, увы, поломалась
И застряла в безликом, потерянном "между".
А ты просто дышать попроси меня,
Я же верю - еще все возможно
Я все так же..Автостопом от осени к осени,
Только сердце оставлю тебе. Можно?_

----------


## Allona

Есть очень замечательные стихи...
Недаром говорят, что между жизнью и смертью идет самый большой приступ творчества и понимание всего...

Я только один раз в своей жизни написала 2 стихотворения сразу: в психиатрической клинике, посвященные одному знакомому, который пытался покончить жизнь самоубийством, потом опять сбежал...

Кровью мерцают на окнах пятна
Ты заболел - с тобой все понятно...
Спидом, чахоткой, осенней плесенью
А твоя грудь как кровавое месиво

Звезды - на небе
Рыба - на нересте
Только тебе почему-то не лечится

Пятна на окнах мерцают кровью
Словно без боли не снимут оковы
А на руке нацарапано слово
Жизни пропащей шифрованы стоны.

Вечер темнеет,  но ветра не жаль.
Завтра в небесную взглянешь ты даль

Она без тебя ни дня не отыщет
В мареве утреннем пламенем дышит
Дерево Жизни и дерево Смерти -
Знанья печали:
Крик внутренней вести

Мы не зазря в этот миг пропадали:
Северный бурун во сне мы глотали
Южные травы, восточные дали...
Нам не узнать, что так долго искали...

Медленно воздух падает в глотку
Стопка таблеток, пронзительный шорох
Завтра наутро, ты, может, проснешься
Встанешь с постели
Слегка отряхнешься.
Окна открыты и запах твой тонок,
Неба пустыня и звоны часовен

Это мой голос так ласково хнычет
Где бы ты ни был, тебя он отыщет
Будет гонять голубей по бульварам
Будет гореть деревенским пожаром,
Но не залечит тебя никогда.
В озере талая стынет вода

Кровию пятна на окнах мерцают
Только тебя мне сейчас не хватает
Дворник сотрет их, мотор заведется,
Жаль, что увидеть тебя не придется.


=================================



Мы не умрем -
Это мысли печали
Сидя с тобой мы в стакан наливали
Духи надежд, новизны и сомнений
Дали толчок нам к началу видений
Видели ветер, моря виолета,
Отблески дня зажигали в рассвете
Плавали в реках, ловили желанья
Мир создавали игр, слов, оправданий
Верили солнцу, ждали травы
Время волнующей новой звезды.

----------


## Rum

Я не знаю как я смогла на это решиться, наверное, дело в вине.

Темнота, забери мою боль.
Растерзай мою душу.
Что мне яркий слепящий свет?
Он мне больше не нужен.

Там обитель лживых пороков,
Что рисуют себе добродетель.
Забери меня от самого
богатого добром человека - 
Он беден.

Ты не врёшь, о, священная тьма.
Тут повсюду злость и Содом.
Забери меня хоть куда-нибудь.
Это не мой дом.

----------


## Unity

Тысячи на свете Однокрылых
Пополам разорванных чем-то светлячков… 
Много маленьких телец, мрачных и остылых, — 
И лишь только паре удаётся улететь… 
Словно капли ртути, слившись воедино
Маленькие тени, проклятые ампутацией души, 
Тотчас убегают, будучи движимы 
Жаждой боле не обманывать иных… 
Рана расщепления души
С рваными краями… 
Бывшее одним — только и возможно 'сшить'
Ласки & любви светлыми нитями… 
Только как же им узнать именно Свою?.. 
Голосом, — иль в тишине?
В коем её можно отыскать краю?
Обликом или же мышлением?..
Встречей наяву или в Паутине?..
В образе или же в словах, до боли знакомых?..
В славе или во проблем трясине?..
В хижине или в хоромах?..
Существу, кровью истекающему, 
Рану прикрывающему одним сломанным крылом, 
Замирающему, тщетно угасающему, 
Отвечали Двое, ставшие Одним: 
— Себя — в оном потеряешь… 
— Себя — в оной, наконец-то, обретёшь… 
— Что есть счастье — узришь и познаешь… 
— С нею вмести, взявшись за руки, с сей юдоли скорби навсегда уйдёшь…

Скромный ваш знакомый

----------


## Римма

Эти дети - худенькие бледненькие стебельки с удивительно ясными взглядами и задумчивыми глазами, каждый день по коридору звучат шаги медсестёр и врачей: назначения, расписанье. Между капельницами и тихим часом идёт игра: дети в трубках и дренажах, забываясь, играют в мячик, строят башни из кубиков,  теряются в витражах из фантазий, потом возвращаются в настоящее, время делится на периоды "боль" - "не боль". Мир за окнами потрясающе зеленеет, тонкий запах сирени дразняще манит весной, вот бы выйти отсюда и в салки гонять скорее, вот бы солнышко своими ладошками зачерпнуть и умыть бы лицо, задохнувшееся больницей. Каждый верит в хорошее, только неведом путь - кто останется с мамой, кто станет белой птицей...

----------


## Римма

День, что я выберу, выдастся солнечно-ветреным,
солнца потёки омоют с него все дурные приметы, и
медленных птиц я не буду читать иероглифы.
Вдаль по дороге, давно что изучена-пройдена.

Ад - повторенье и ад - нутряное молчание.
Кольцами времени стиснутый, день, ты встречай меня
в блеске вечернем людской единицей растерянной.
День, что я выберу, выйдя из круга рождения.

----------


## Римма

Знать бы
ещё,
где истина
в цепких словах 
паяца;
падать
и щёлкать
мысленно
ребусы,
не бояться -
право ошибки
вечное,
платишь
сам -
честь по
чести.
Знать бы - 
и было б
легче нам,
вот строй -
а вот
груз 200.
Кровью 
твоей
оплачено -
не тереби 
квиточки.
Пишет судьба
незряче нам
жизнь
до последней
точки.

----------


## Римма

Вдох от Сонного Ежонка:
http://www.stihi.ru/2014/12/16/6923

боль
приходит
свежим откровением
каждый раз -
вся в осколках, 
резко отрезвляющая,
нагая.
не сводя
с неё, кровавящей,
ждущих глаз,
отпускай,
её как дым, колечками
выдыхая.
пусть не станет
ни ножом меж рёбрами,
ни петлёй,
ни срывающимся 
из-под ног расшатанным табуретом.
сколько ранит
нас, таких расхристанных,
боже мой,
только тянем
в незаживших ранах 
ладони - 
к лету.

----------


## Nabat

> Вдох от Сонного Ежонка:
> http://www.stihi.ru/2014/12/16/6923
> 
> боль
> приходит
> свежим откровением
> каждый раз -
> вся в осколках, 
> резко отрезвляющая,
> ...


 _Может и занудство, но у рифмы есть свои законы)_

----------


## Римма

Набат, я знаю))

----------


## Apathy

рифма не нужна

----------


## Римма

когда как. бывают классические силлабо-тонические стихи, верлибры, белые стихи, а бывает, что автор забивает и пишется так, как пишется)) как у меня в последнее время. ещё пару своих виршей кинуть, что ли, грр)

----------


## Nord

И, когда к нему, наконец-то, приходит тоска,
поправляет непослушный вихор у виска,
садится на краешек бокового места,
произносит со вздохом: «Не хочу быть резка,
но сейчас, когда за окном наступила мгла,
я, полагаю, вполне уместна;
я, как мне кажется, ни капельки не нагла,
я терпела так долго, как только могла,
тебе, мой хороший, должно быть лестно.

Ты четыре месяца живешь как в раю,
словно не чувствуя, что сидишь на краю,
словно перед тобой — не ледяная бездна,
словно не я тут рядом с тобой стою;
ты глядишь на тот берег, будто уже там —
ты ещё не там, да будет тебе известно;
и когда пойдешь по воздушным своим мостам —
ты, конечно, иди — но учти, что к твоим годам,
о людях судят не по мечтам прелестным,
но по трудам.

Ты пойми — я же не мачеха или злейший враг,
чтобы пальцем тыча в тебя, говорить — дурак!
Просто я вижу, как ты отрываешься от земли — 
от реальности, словно реальность — брак,
что у тебя не линия жизни, но колея —
всех поездов, ждущих тебя вдали,
что так будет вечно, ну коли я 
не приду к тебе, принося итог — в нем одни нули,
и сплошной, беспросветный мрак — 
кто как не я, скажет: «хватит врать, старик!»,
я для тебя как Гала для Дали…
ну, хорошо, как для Вовочки — Лиля Брик,

Знаешь, как я искала, когда из тебя пропала?
Обзвонила все морги, больницы — вот как тебя искала,
занавесила в доме все зеркала;
пошла по знакомым, друзьям — они говорят, не знаем,
по ночам на луну — то воем, то лаем,
трое суток вообще не спала,
но, поверь, что совсем не таю зла я.
Сижу тут с тобой, о будущем говорю,
выйдем в тамбур — за компанию покурю,
поворчу для вида, встречу зарю —
я, как видишь, совсем для тебя не злая —
я, бы даже сказала, что я тебя люблю.

Принимай эту встречу, как первый звонок,
как сердечник — боль, лишь похожую на инсульт;
это лето тебе преподносит хороший урок:
ни из денег, ни из свободы не следует делать культ;
просто жить нужно так, словно играешь клёвую драму —
чтоб зашкаливало кардиограмму — 
чтоб Господь отложил из рук своих пульт,
случайно попав на твою программу».

Я смотрю ей в глаза, головой оперевшись на раму: 

— Слушай, дай я сейчас хоть чуть-чуть посплю?!
Потерпи немного, возвращайся, пожалуйста, к октябрю,
и я с удовольствием с тобою поговорю,
заварю тебе чаю, нарежу сыра Дор Блю,
постелю в гостинной, повеселю, 
зубную щетку тебе куплю;
приходи, в общем, осенью 

— чего уж там —

до весны тебя в себе поселю.

----------


## Nord

Мальчик играет, конечно, в мячик, мальчик от девочек мячик прячет, если найдут эти дуры мячик, бросят в соседский терновый куст. Мальчик ушёл далеко от дома, местность не очень-то и знакома, но по неписанному закону думает мальчик: “Сейчас вернусь”. Мячик цветной и живой почти что, праздник для радостного мальчишки, в первом составе у “Боавишты” или, на крайность, у “Спартака”. Гол – аплодируют все трибуны, гол – и ревёт стадион безумно, уно моменто, всего лишь уно, слава настолько уже близка. Воображенье ему рисует: все вратари перед ним пасуют, он переигрывает вчистую всех Канисаресов на земле. Он – нападающий от рожденья, через защиту промчавшись тенью, сеет в соперниках он смятенье, кубки красуются на столе. Мяч улетает куда-то дальше, через дорогу, пожалуй, даже. В следующий раз-то он не промажет, хитрый кручёный – его секрет. Мальчик бежит за мячом вприпрыжку, не замечая машину, слишком быстро летящую на мальчишку. В этот момент замирает вре...

Мама готовит обед на кухне, рыбе два дня: не сварить – протухнет, после, закончив, устало рухнет, будет смотреть по ТВ кино. Пахнет едой и чуть-чуть духами, пульт управления под руками, что по другой, например, программе, тоже какое-то “Мимино”. Рыба всё варится, время длится, ночью без мужа давно не спится, хочется днём на часок забыться, чтобы ни звука и темнота, только никак, ни секунды больше, нужно успеть на работу, боже, строже к себе – да куда уж строже, слышите, это я вам, куда? Ночью – сиделкой, а днём – на баре, маму любая работа старит, тут о каком уж мечтать загаре, губы накрасить – минута есть. В маму внезапно стреляет током, что-то сынишка гуляет долго, в ней просыпается чувство долга, тяжек, поди, материнский крест. Мама выходит, подъезд свободен, улица тоже пустует вроде, мама кричит, мол, ты где, Володя, быстро темнеет в пустом дворе. Мамы ведь чувствуют, где их дети: что-то не так, это чует сердце, что-то не то, ощущенье смерти. В этот момент застывает вре...

Виктор сегодня почти доволен, утром пришло sms от Оли, Оля свободна: в бистро, в кино ли, это неважно, но мы пойдём. Виктор влюблён, как мальчишка глупый, зеркалу поутру скалит зубы, носит букеты размером с клумбу, ждёт у окна её под дождём. Виктор на съёмной живёт квартире, классно стреляет в соседнем тире, Виктору двадцать, кажись, четыре, молод, подтянут, вполне умён. Вот, на неделе купил машину, планы на отпуск теперь большие, ехать с друзьями в Париж решили, Олю, возможно, с собой возьмём. Радио бьёт танцевальный ритм, Виктор пьёт пиво с довольным видом, надо себя ограничить литром: всё-таки ехать потом домой. Друг говорит: погоди, останься, скоро начнутся такие танцы, Оля заждётся, поеду, братцы. “Оля, - смеются, - о боже мой!” Виктор садится за руль нетрезвым, скорость он любит, признаться честно, медленно ехать – неинтересно, если ты быстр – то ты в игре. Виктор себя ощущает мачо, красный мустанг по дороге скачет, тут выбегает на трассу мальчик. В этот момент замирает вре...

Время застыло и стало магмой, патокой, мёдом и кашей манной, чем-то таким безусловно странным, вязко-текучим, пустым на вкус. Время расселось в удобном кресле, время не знает “когда” и “если”, так как все эти “когда” и “если” пахнут не лучше, чем старый скунс. Если мальчишка не бросит мячик, мячик, естественно, не ускачет, мама, естественно, не заплачет, так, отругает, и это всё. Если водитель не выпьет пива, Оля не будет слегка игрива, сложится паззл вполне красиво: жулик наказан, Малыш спасён. Время не знает, на что решиться, вроде не хочется быть убийцей, только надолго остановиться – это неправильно, сто пудов. Там ведь немного, не больше метра, хуже для паузы нет момента, тут уж какие эксперименты, чуть с поводка – и уже готов.

Здравствуйте, дети. Себя устроив в шкуре любого из трёх героев, пишем об этом красивым строем, на сочинение – полчаса. Пишем, пожалуйста, аккуратно, буквы желательно, чтобы рядно, почерк красиво, легко, нарядно, так, чтобы радовались глаза. Мальчик застыл в двух шагах от смерти, Виктор не видит его – поверьте, маме – бумажка в простом конверте, пишем об этом сквозь “не могу”. Пишем о том, что ни дня покоя, пишем о том, что мы все – изгои.

Если рискнёшь написать другое – я у тебя в долгу.

----------


## Nord

ничего не бойся.
эта осень тоже пройдет, не успеешь и глаз сомкнуть -
город выдохнет туманный тягучий смог.
по-хорошему надо брать себя в руки и просто гнуть,
гнуть свою линию, а не складывать их в замок.

ничего не жди.
рвись наружу/по швам/с петель,
покупай билет на ближайший, учись летать,
закрывай за собой все двери и оставляй 
кофе/чайник/постель
без сожаления – остывать.

ни о чем не жалей.
не оглядывайся, не множь печаль
все, что было – не промах, а лишь урок
не ищи виноватых и не руби с плеча
даже у приговоров со временем истекает срок

ничего не проси.
не смотри с надеждой наверх – никого там нет
если вокруг светло – это Ты излучаешь свет.
если Бог и живет, то лишь у Тебя внутри
это не я
это Он с тобой
говорит.

----------


## Unity

На коем сайте или в коих же черновиках все мы можем отыскать прочие Ваши поэзии?..

----------


## Nord

Я не храню их на сайтах и в дневниках. Это было бы подобно стремлению запереть ветер в бутылку. Единственное годное вместилище для этих стихов - это умы и сердца людей. Так что наиболее полное собрание сочинений вы найдете во множестве людей : )

----------


## Nord

: )

Я уже писал тут как-то, что ни одного своего стиха я тут не опубликовал. Они есть, но их художественная ценность весьма сомнительна, потому я предпочитаю публиковать здесь те стихи, что получились у других : )

...Понимаю, что обязательно последует просьба показать именно то, что писал я, посему, вот:

Я буду тратить золото мыслей без удержу,
Горстями рассыпая алмазы чуда.
Я буду переступать чужие границы,
Не объясняя кто я такой и откуда.

И я не стану просить прощения,
Запредельную наглость обнаруживая,
Мне ангелы будут зло смотреть вслед,
Бессильно сжимая в руках оружие.

И в Аду черти будут меня сторониться,
Избегая встретиться со мной взглядом.
Я пришел - слишком поздно думать.
Я пришел - значит, так было надо.

***

Бездарность - это тысячи слов, из которых верны - единицы
Ты можешь ругаться, можешь кричать, можешь молиться, 
Не важно - эра пройдет или мИнет мгновенье:
Ты можешь идти в любом направленье - важен итог.

Черта, отделяющая всё относительное от результата,
Черта, за которой либо почет, либо расплата.
И имя не важно - у истины имени нет, а названье сгодится любое.
Потому что бездарность - это нечто такое, что каждый поймет.

***

Оттолкни мой гроб от берега на свободу вольных волн,
Оттолкни мой гроб уверенно - я вернусь, я буду твой.
Не спеши слезами плакаться... и при жизни не любил.
Жив - люби, люби и радуйся. Умер - долго не грусти.
Оттолкни мой гроб с улыбкою, как прощают смертный грех,
Только сердце не отталкивай - сердце я оставлю здесь.

***

Я не убегаю, не бросаю вызов - 
Каждому приходит время отплывать.
У причала ветер с волнами играет,
На рассвете будет парусом играть

Пыльные дороги я оставлю лету,
Сердце просит в море путь мой проложить.
Я бы оставался, да зовет свобода - 
Без свободы сердце не желает жить.

Корабли уходят - могут не вернуться,
Я не стану слишком много обещать.
Приходите в гавань, отпустите с миром, 
Я вас не забуду - буду вспоминать.

***

Я на мели, старик. Последний свой обол
Я пропил по пути на переправу.
Нет ничего, что дать тебе в награду.
Тебе придется подождать души иной.
А я... похоже, что придется вплавь.
Не утону же - что теперь бояться?
Над чем еще в Аиде посмеяться
Как не над уязвимостью своей.
Прощай, Харон! Гляди же веселей!
Что привело к забвению - предай забвению,
Как лодку старую пускают по течению
И судно новое задумывают вновь.

----------


## Nord

У меня, глубоко в душе, направо от сердца,
Откровенно-зеленые расположились сверчки.
И стрекочут себе беззаботные песенки детства,
Иногда смотрят в мир, любопытствуя, через зрачки.

Утомляют своей болтовней, распоясались, право!
Колобродят по-свойски по самым укромным углам.
Иногда налетают на сердце своей беспардонной оравой,
Сердце млеет, и долго баюкает этот бедлам.

Вдруг затихнут... Затянут печальные песни.
Все сожмется внутри. И потянет туманом с полей.
И на сто миль окрест, не найдется нигде, хоть ты тресни,
Ни покоя в душе, но, что странно, не станет больней.

Все стрекочут, царапают сердце, порой умирают,
Откровенно-зеленые, наглые эти сверчки.
Их становится меньше, и я, так бывает, скучаю,
По тому, как они, за меня зажимают свои кулачки.

----------


## Nord

в такие ночи сходят с ума или пишут бывшим,
кричат в подушку так, что никто не слышит.
именно в эти минуты-часы Всевышний
находит чуть поважней дела…

в такие ночи ломают судьбы и антресоли
и, онемев от внезапно разросшейся в сердце боли,
плачут так долго, что в воздухе пахнет солью.

и мир вращается как юла.

----------


## Nord

Наверно, это попросту усталость, –
ничто ведь не проходит без следа.
Как ни верти, а крепко мне досталось
за эти неуютные года.
И эта постоянная бездомность,
и эти пересуды за спиной,
и страшной безнадёжности бездонность,
встававшая везде передо мной,
и эти горы голые, и море
пустынное, без паруса вдали,
и это равнодушие немое
травы и неба, леса и земли...
А может быть, я только что родилась,
как бабочка, что куколкой была?
Ещё не высохли, не распрямились
два беспощадно скомканных крыла?
А может, даже к лучшему, не знаю,
те годы пустоты и маеты?
Вдруг полечу ещё и засверкаю,
и на меня порадуешься ты?

----------


## Nord

сломалась любимая кукла наследника Тутти,
свалилась замертво с жесточайшей температурой;
раньше ты изучала одиночество в институте,
теперь поступила в аспирантуру.

оказалось, когда говорят "не сворачивай с трассы",
стоит прислушиваться и задумываться всерьёз;
Элли, опомнись, ты уже не в Канзасе,
и с тобой разговаривает твой пёс.

запомни: не пей со Шляпником, он хронический алкоголик,
обходи стороной Чёрную Королеву, она одержима;
и не надо лгать, что тебя завёл сюда Белый Кролик,
ты сама хотела столкнуться с непостижимым.

и не надо лгать, что ты совсем из другой истории,
твой Гудвин не отзовётся — стоит ли так кричать?
и посмотри на глубокие норы по обе стороны
дороги из жёлтого кирпича.

----------


## Nord

так не пойдет. упрется и не пойдет. будет стоять упрямо и обреченно, смотреть, как в цветах твоих
созревает мед, как этот мед собирают чужие пчелы. наступит осень, зима, а потом весна. 
после весны придет неизбежно лето. лето выгорит в осень, и в общем, мораль ясна: 
каждый из нас уже проходил сквозь это. так не пойдет – ведь некуда так идти. 
так понимает - разумней остановится. пчелы жужжат, и этот живой мотив подхватывают 
кузнечики или птицы. так остается в безмолвии. сквозь кусты виден обрыв, стволы низкорослых сосен…
так налегке возвращается в монастырь. солнце заходит в восемь.

в девять темно, на улице ни души. души уходят лесом, но путь неведом.

так не пойдет, потому что он так решил.

станешь большим – придешь к нему за ответом.

----------


## Nord

давным-давно
когда любительскую колбасу делали профессионалы
а в верхних эшелонах власти целовались взасос
звёздной июньской ночью
ко мне на Патриках подошёл мужик
- сыграем в подкидного дурака?
я был слишком пьян чтобы заметить
что глаза у него разного цвета
а сзади из-под пиджака торчит хвост
и поинтересовался размером ставки
- играть будем на желание…
в молодости человек способен на поступки
и я согласился
мне не забыть выражение его лица
когда отбившись
я бросил на лавку
козырную трефовую даму
крыть которую ему было нечем
он сплюнул сквозь зубы
- загадывай…
- хочу знать чего хотят женщины…
оказалось что нечистая сила
совершенно не умеет достойно проигрывать
да
с той ночи я абсолютно точно знаю
чего хотят женщины
и в целом
и каждая в отдельности
но
я никак не могу вспомнить
чего когда-то хотел сам
каждый раз попадая на Патрики
я сажусь на ту же лавку
и пытаюсь убедить себя
что загадал правильное желание
с каждым годом мне всё интереснее
что загадал бы он

----------


## Nord

А ты не отпускай -
крадись за мною следом
опавшею листвой,
напевами дождей
Лей душу через край,
срывайся пьяным бредом -
сейчас мне голос твой
и ближе, и нужней...

Я всё же обернусь:
хоть тенью бестелесной
непрожитой любви
наполню каждый шаг
Запомню наизусть
слова неспетых песен -
им вторят журавли,
прощальный круг верша

Что было - не умрёт,
дав времени и мукам
в тугую вязь былин
мечты переплести,
Но просто свой черёд
и встречам, и разлукам
а то, что клином клин -
пожалуйста, прости...

----------


## NEET

Быть рекой – ни за что не цепляться,
Полноводные воды нести,
Орошать, омывать и смеяться,
Изменяться в излуках в пути.

Быть рекой – это не покоряться, 
А преграды собою сносить,
С полнотою души разливаться, 
Чтобы жажду собой утолить.

Быть бездомной, но Домом манящим -
Ты себя в этом Доме обрёл...
Быть свободной, счастливой, летящей,
Как парящий над миром орёл.

Быть рекою – скользить так бесшумно,
К облакам развернувшись лицом...
А порой своевольно, безумно
Клокотать и реветь – напролом!

Быть рекой – это не возвращаться
К прежним далям и берегам,
К горизонту душой устремляться…
Только надо ли всё это Вам?

----------


## NEET

Петя, это придется перетерпеть:
под лопатку прививка, привычка спать допоздна,
незрячее утро, запах горячей пыли, проводы детства, не зря – 
потерпи это. Некуда деться, мелкий порез на пальце.
Хватай того, кто рядом. Вернее – 
хватайся.

Петр, не бойся, не держи руку на пульсе, суйся в атаку – ступай
на разрыв, изломом. Формула перемен –
солдатская форма, брось эти формочки на песке.
Раны твои пропадут, по приютам пойдут
искать, кому бы погреть не задетый бок,
у кого полежать на виске.
Терпи, это Бог
с препятствиями.

----------


## qwe

Если ты ищешь друга среди людей, 
Помни: они расхваливают свои товары. 
Если ты хочешь быть счастливым среди людей, 
Помни: они расхваливают свои товары. 
Если ты жаждешь жить для блага людей, 
Помни: они расхваливают свои товары. 
Если ты обрушиваешь проклятия на людей, 
Помни: они расхваливают свои товары.

Расхваливают свои товары, 
Расхваливают свои товары.

Если ты желаешь привлечь внимание людей, 
Помоги или помешай им, 
Когда они расхваливают свои товары. 

Стивен Крейн.

----------


## Nord

Говорил мне старый лоцман:
На маяк легко плывется,
Но трудней во все века
Плыть во мрак от маяка.

----------


## NEET

ищи и обрящешь; не факт, что присвоишь и обретёшь;
вот и любуйся издалека, не замышляй грабёж;
сам себя выводи на чистую воду,
неусыпно преследуй ложь.

всё переменчиво: кто тебя заполнил, тот тебя разорил;
были вокруг июли, стали волглые ноябри;
перед невысказанным бессильны
энциклопедии и словари.

главного не опишешь: нет такого пера, нет такой руки;
сколько названий придумано для оттенков нежности и тоски,
но в толковании тишины беспомощны
самые древние языки;

будь же безмолвен, прими молчание, стань его послом:
это сложнее, чем исповедовать слово или число,
но вернее, чем, потеряв под ногами дорогу,
идти напролом.

----------


## Nord

мир детален, но прост
необъятен, но невесом
так вселенная спит
прислонившись к тебе лицом
и, едва нареченный,
бог видит
один
бесконечный
сон

о тебе, человечество


небо смотрит в тебя
и ты, его младший сын,
отложи себя в сторону
спешься
и пронеси
бремя веры
ее артефакты
и крест, и терновый куст
через сонмы пустынь
не стеная, не плача
не размыкая уст
так, покуда земля
не впитает до капли кровь
и пока понукания
выверят в новом ты
человека не сверх
но смирение
и любовь

папа верит в тебя, мой свет, 
несмотря на то, кто ты
в этом своем воплощении

первосвященник или брамин
душегуб, изувер или мать с четырьмя детьми
умирающий в панцире костном
и снова рожденный - беспечная мякоть
без всякой защиты и без брони
принц в седьмом поколении
беженец
нищий
или потомственный дворянин


чья-то боль
чья-то оторопь
топь
или чей-то плот

несгибаемый воин,
поверженный дон-кихот
тот, кто помнит до мелочи
тот, кто забудет все
кто опустит усталые плечи
и тот, кто все вытерпит и снесет

папа любит тебя
и примет
и вознесет

если вера твоя
пробьется и прорастет
новорожденным стеблем
сквозь круговорот
сансары


бог очнется
откроет глаза
и уйдет из зала

как случайный свидетель
за реплику до финала

----------


## Nord

и причала не стало
и космос тебя настиг

разобрать бы себя
как чемодан с вещами 
по строчкам
по полочкам
переложить на стих

только сердце
уже не вмещается
в рамку
в пустынную комнату
в полые плоско
сти

сердцу все твои доводы
мимо ушей и цели

слышишь, море внутри тебя
душит фарватеры
давит на ребра
и берега

мы еще на поверхности
правда, увы, пока

не узнать себя прежним
не выплыть 
не вспомнить наверняка 

и плотины 
былых равнодуший 
не панацея 

мне по прежнему 
есть что сказать тебе

но тишина честнее

----------


## NEET

так бывает: не найти себя в повседневности, хламе и суете;
из зеркала в тесной прихожей смотрит незнакомое существо.
впрочем, жизнь, возможно, прекрасна как раз тем,
что не похожа на вечное Рождество.

посиди в новоявленной пустоте, в мерцающей темноте,
потерпи, пока год развернётся во всей своей красоте,
подожди в тишине вселенское волшебство.

----------


## Nord

Северус. Детство. Девятое января.

За стеной отец кричит на маму. 
По обивке кресла скачут тени.
У соседей дочь играет гаммы.
У меня сегодня день рожденья...

Я забился в самый дальний угол.
Я сижу за креслом тише мыши.
Я спокоен. Я не перепуган.
Я не плачу. Я почти не слышен.

За окном метелица играет,
Крутит вихрем белые снежинки.
На столе свеча тихонько тает.
Я вчера опять порвал ботинки...

За стеной отец ударил маму.
Я в углу свернулся по-собачьи.
Надо мной - портрет в тяжёлой раме.
Я спокоен. Я почти не плачу.

Я листаю старенький учебник,
Положив его на доски пола.
Я смогу! Я сильный! Я - волшебник!
Через год меня отправят в школу!

Я учиться буду там усердно.
Я постигну сложные науки.
Голова болит немилосердно
И дрожат обветренные руки...

Вышел вон отец, гремя дверями.
Я достал из тумбочки печенье
И отнёс его за стенку маме.
У меня сегодня день рожденья...

----------


## Nord

когда ты взрослеешь, ты больше не вечен. приходят сомнения в собственных силах. судьба заблудилась – виновен диспетчер. она к тебе тихо дорогу спросила, махнул не туда – адресат одинокий за чаем вечерним вздыхает о прошлом.

и потенциальный клиент наркологий, и тот, кто мотает по велодорожкам круги за здоровье, считая маньячно белки/углеводы, - равны перед Богом, равны перед шансом просчетов пустячных, что рррраз! – и послужат последним итогом. когда ты взрослеешь, ты веришь в случайность, в нелепые смерти, в болезни невинных.

ты стал одиночкой, ты больше не стайный. все меньше – о книгах, все больше – о винах. когда ты взрослеешь, все злее обиды. ты крутишь и крутишь в уме разговоры, недобрые взгляды и реплики чьи-то, и с близкими глупые, давние ссоры.

когда ты взрослеешь, все меньше резервы прощения, сил, допустимых ошибок. становится милая девочка стервой, а искренний мальчик смеется фальшиво. и вроде любого отбреем-умоем, и вроде циничен, и шутишь так тонко.

а где-то внутри ты паническим воем
исходишь: 
«а можно остаться ребенком?»

----------


## Nord

Пэм надевает смешной мешковатый свитер,
Грубая вязка, с карманами - здесь и здесь.
Старые джинсы, что на коленях вытерты,
Стали тесны. В остальные уже не влезть.

Этот сутулый мальчик на ней не женится.
Ну и не надо: подумаешь! Сам урод!
У Пэм задержка три с половиной месяца.
И она всё надеется: может, ещё пройдёт.

До выпускных экзаменов - уйма времени,
Географичка опять невзлюбила Пэм.
Что-то всё время ноет в области темени,
То ли бейсболка жмёт, то ли груз проблем.

Маме не до неё, мама снова в депрессии,
Прячет в комоде справку, глядит в окно.
В справке написано "фибромиома в прогрессии" -
Пэм почитала тайком, но ей всё равно.

Ей всё вокруг представляется кинематографом,
Ей всё вокруг - одинаковое на вкус.
Этот сутулый мальчик метит в фотографы
И уезжает в какой-то столичный ВУЗ.

Елки не будет. Какие тут, к чёрту, праздники?
Нет даже снега толком, всё дождь и дождь.
Что он там говорил про "такие разные"?
Что он над ней смеялся "чего ревёшь"?

Рано темнеет. Мама заходит в комнату,
Свет включает - на большее нету сил.
И выключает тут же! И думает: "Что это?..
Ну, чёрт побери! Ну кто тебя, Пэм, просил?.."

----------


## Nord

Синее. Боже, ну до чего же синее!
Мертвая зыбь неведомых мне широт.
На горизонте туча с набрякшим выменем
дразнит дождем запекшийся жадный рот.

Скальный обломок – норы, каверны, рытвины.
Левиафаний череп, приют гнилья.
«Здесь был Иуда» кем-то на камне выбито.
Может и был, не знаю. Теперь здесь я.

Двадцать шагов от берега и до берега,
бурые ленты мокнут в воде плащом.
Чайка на грани слуха визжит в истерике –
или не чайка? Впрочем, кому еще?..

Солнце нещадно лупит горячим молотом,
брызжут осколки: кварц, лазурит, слюда.
Сухо и страшно. Мысли в труху размолоты.
Кто я? Не помню. Как я попал сюда?!

Соль на губах – до язв, до кровавых трещинок,
вяжущий вкус на кончике языка:
Слово. А в нем – рождение, запах женщины,
сладкая млечность, солнце, гора, река,

пыль, и жара, и скалы, и крики чаячьи,
мертвая бездна, блеклая синь вверху…

…Мир, потянувшись, сбросит с себя нечаянно
данное наспех имя, как шелуху.

----------


## Nord

Кай говорит, извините, я страшно устал и пальцы заледенели,
эта чёртова вечность не складывается, хоть ты тресни,
может, хватит уже, ну правда, на самом деле,
Вам самой уже наверно неинтересно.
Если Вы не против, конечно, то я пойду?..
Королева говорит, собирайся, я подожду.

Кай говорит, спасибо, мне ужасно жаль от Вас уходить так рано,
я бы ещё посидел, но скоро метро закроют -
не подумайте только, что такси мне не по карману,
но за такие траты Герда меня уроет.
Нет, она хорошая, и даже если ругается, то любя.
Королева говорит, возьми трубку, это тебя.

Кай говорит, привет, милая, а откуда у тебя этот номер?
Нет, ну что ты, это совсем не то, что ты думаешь, нет-нет-нет.
Ты же прекрасно знаешь, никто мне не нужен, кроме...
я скоро буду, если вдруг соберёшься спать, оставь в коридоре свет.
Да, конечно, я постараюсь не шуметь и не наследить.
Королева говорит, чёрт, я ужасно хочу курить.

Кай говорит, мне так стыдно, не знаю, куда мне деться,
я и подумать не мог, что она сюда позвонит.
Кай говорит, я сейчас уйду, только скажите, как вытащить эту ледяную штуку из сердца,
я уже несколько дней никак не могу согреться,
щупаю пульс, но что-то он не стучит.
Может быть я и смог бы к ней притерпеться,
правда, подумаешь, льдышка в груди торчит.
Королева говорит, Кай, пожалуйста, замолчи.

----------


## NEET

Ты казался себе измучен, хоть сам – извечен. Думал, что обесточен, но взгляд твой – сияющий, касания – электрически. 
Так что случайся, происходи.
Заведи собаку, или цветок на окно поставь, наведи порядок в карманах сумок, распечатай фотографии, маме перезвони. 

Почему ты думаешь, что можешь так вот запросто задекларировать свою слабость фразой: «Я слаб, я много не умею, а то, что умею – сто лет никому не надо» и с тебя ничего не спросят?

Так птица хвастается, мол, смотри, я умею уже ходить так ловко, не задевая потолков крыльями, чашки со столов не сбрасывая 
- Разве этого ты хотела, - спрашиваю, - аккуратно ходить, не проливая чай? 

А она молчит, ну в самом деле не станет же рассказывать, как свой внутренний компас променяла на часы, что никогда не опаздывают. Как вместо родниковой воды кофе пьет. Как не поет больше по утрам песен – новости слушает. 

Делай уже хоть что-то, ты сам, скажи, не устал от своей тоски? Носки носи разноцветные, кота в рюкзаке, солнечных зайцев в карманах. Приручи дракона, или ангела, или тень свою научи красиво скользить по льду. 

Ощущай себя цельным, живым, простым
Осязаемым, как металл, или как цветы.

Неизбежным, будто начало мира.

----------


## Nord

Пришли и сказали: 
"Сын твой, за тридцать сиклей 
или динариев... 
Точно не знаем, но умер. 
То ли его на крест, то ли сам - на осину..." 

А в доме мал-мала меньше, кручусь до сумерек, 
до упаду. Муж бездельник 
и пьяница - должен всему Кариоту, 
вечно без денег, 
всегда без работы... 
Одна надежа - на сына, 
на старшего - вырос и умным, 
и сильным. 
И вот, то ли его на крест, то ли - сам на осину... 
А ведь говорила: 
"Cыночек, милый, 
куда же ты с этим нищим? 
Что тебе - дома мало? 
Места под крышей? 
Пусть даже прохудившейся - 
ну так починим..." 

Сказали: "Даже не знаем, где схоронили..." 

Маленький был - рыжий, забавный, 
проныра. 
Упал с обрыва - ножку поранил, 
плакал - "Mама, так больно!" 
А я шутила - "До свадьбы залечим..." 
И вот - то ли его на крест, то ли... 
Нечем....нечем.... 
нечем дышать... 
Жизнь свою в щепки кроша, 
ты и не думал о маме, мальчик. 
Вой по-собачьи, 
псиной 
скули над непутевым сыном... 
То ли на крест его, то ли сам - на осину. 

А может, все это сплетня? 
Вернется через неделю, 
смеясь: "Мама, это все глупые сказки 
на Пасху. 
Ты к старости стала 
доверчива да плаксива. 
Какие осины под Ершалаимом? - 
Оливы..."

----------


## Nord

Он пришёл за тобой, и теперь не ной,
и не спрашивай - кто, мол, откуда здесь.
Он пришёл не с миром и не с войной,
не любить тебя нежно такой, как есть,
не кататься к морю, не вить гнездо -
в глубине тебя отыскать тайник.
Он пришёл за тобой - так иди, не стой,
это твой отчаянный проводник.

Он не станет тратить себя на лесть,
реверансы, манеры и прочий хлам.
Он пришёл показать тебе, кто ты есть -
чтобы ты не пряталась по углам,
чтобы в сердце кинжалом вошла весна
и засела по самую рукоять.
А зачем ему это - кто может знать;
он пришёл, сумеешь ли устоять?

Он посмотрит из-под прикрытых век,
улыбнется - вот, мол, моя рука.
Ты куда-то полезешь за ним наверх
по звенящим лестницам в облака.
Рядом с ним задача твоя проста,
рядом с ним открываются все пути.
Скажет "прыгай" - прыгнешь за ним с моста;
но он так в тебя верит, что ты взлетишь.

----------


## Nord

> Это ты написал?


 Вот ответ: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post156420

----------


## Nord

У кого не бывало на сердце по сто камней, черных дней у кого не бывало в его судьбе? И звенит тишина, и становится ночь темней, и трясется рука, наливающая себе. И в моменты особых битв-с-собой, утрат, когда горло горит... да, в общем-то, всё горит, когда думаешь – как не откинуться до утра, 
Он приходит и рядом садится, и говорит, и тихонько так гладит, гладит по волосам:
- Ну, давай помогу.
- Погоди, - говорю. — Я сам. В первый раз ли мой поезд катится под уклон? У тебя там молитв неотвеченных миллион. У меня все в порядке: есть водка , а вот стакан, не хватало Тебя беспокоить по пустякам. Там, гляди, у людей – наводнения, спид и рак. 
Он тогда говорит: – И в кого ты такой дурак? И в кого ты, скажи Мне, упрямый всегда такой?
И берет Он стакан мой пробитой Своей рукой, выпивает так просто, как будто там – молоко, и опять говорит: - А ты думаешь, Мне легко – каждый раз тебя видеть над бездною, на краю, где ты «сам» заливаешь мазутом печаль свою? 
Он сидит в темноте и плачет – как наяву. И ответа не ждет. И я рядом с Ним реву.

----------


## Nord

Это как проснуться в пустой палате,
повыдирать из себя все трубки, иголки, датчики,
Выбежать во двор, в чьих-нибудь бахилах на босу ногу;
Что они сделают, эти чертовы неудачники,
С обреченным тобой, подыхающим понемногу;

И стоять, и дышать, и думать – вот, я живой еще,
Утро пахнет морозом, и пар изо рта, и мне бы
Хоть бы день; а уже тишина начинает сигналить воюще,
Уже сердце растет, как сказочное чудовище,
Небо едет вниз по дуге, и ты падаешь возле неба.

Твою душу легонько сталкивают корабликом
Вдоль по вечной реке, и весь мир обретает краски
И рельеф; а ты сам навсегда лежишь почерневшим яблоком,
Поздним августом, на ступенечке
У терраски.

----------


## Nord

Сегодня в стельку пьяный Арлекин
Напялит разноцветные обноски
И выползет на грязные подмостки,
Ругаясь в бога-душу-мать, один.

Сегодня Коломбина умерла
И, опустив на окна ситец шторки,
Пьеро-дурак повесился в гримерке,
А касса все билеты продала…

----------


## Nord

Ты - девочка для встреч, не для прощаний.
Ты улыбаешься так тонко, но уменья
Остаться соблазнительной сквозь слёзы,
Которым так блистательно владеют
Актрисы из военных кинолент, -
Ты лишена.
Ты плачешь некрасиво.
Я думаю, Создатель испугался,
Что одарил тебя такой улыбкой,
Которой со времен Его Марии
Никто из смертных женщин не владел,
И, испугавшись, Он решил, что плакать
Тебя учить не будет.
Плачь, как хочешь.
Но ты, подумав, выбрала другое:
Не плакать.
Оставаться совершенной.
Перехитрить Того, кто всех хитрей.
Вот почему ты не пришла прощаться.
Я не сержусь.
Я вспоминаю голос.
Неровный почерк.
Волосы.
Привычку
Чуть нервно сдергивать перчатку с пальцев...
И, глядя на вагонное стекло,
Я вижу капли,
Влажные тропинки,
И это плачет за тебя Мария.
Да, эти слезы всех других прекрасней.
Но есть и горше.
Есть.
И эти слезы
Сейчас стекают по моим щекам.

----------


## Nord

Что со мной? Вероятно, программный сбой:
мне безвыходно хочется быть с тобой,
шутить тебе шутки, крутить – неважно какое – кинцо,
и смотреть, смотреть без конца в лицо.
И не думать, что ты – далеко, ну, а я – в аду:
напеваю здесь морны, мадиньи, фаду,
заново обживаю лучшую творческую среду;
засыпаю под утро, в памяти тщательно перебрав
все наши встречи – не предполагается переправ;
любовь – это ключ без права на передачу,
купюра, с которой никто не находит сдачи,
и никак, никогда иначе.
С чем сравнить этот рой безмолвных истерик,
это тихое горе,
всю эту боль?
Ну, представь огромное море,
и я – берег,
и шумными волнами бьется в меня прибой:
мне хочется быть с тобой.
мне хочется быть с тобой.
мне хочется быть с тобой.
И ты ходишь с этим внутри, и веселый делаешь вид,
мол, когда-нибудь всё пройдет, когда-нибудь отболит;
и шутишь шутки другим, и крутишь другим кинцо –
и не знаешь, в чьё же смотреть лицо.

----------


## Nord

Ну и до лирической троицы:

Лис устал ждать чужих никогда не взрослеющих принцев, 
он открыл магазин, там торгуют вином и корицей, 
Лис читает стихи, он объездил, наверно, полмира… 
И уже ничего, не зовет, не болит - отпустило. 
Да, из всех горожан Лис, пожалуй, достойнейший житель, 
с ним любая красотка мечтала бы жить – или выпить. 
Наш Лис знает секрет, и поэтому самый везучий – 
его больше НИ-КТО, НИ-КОГ-ДА, НИ ЗА ЧТО не приручит.

----------


## NEET

это не боль. 
тебя просто забыли.
встань.
не лелей к себе глупую жалость.
что было важным, покажется пылью,
стёртой однажды с клинка у кинжала. 
вслед за предательством
будут счастливые
новые
светлые
люди и встречи.
даже моря
существуют приливами.
это не боль. 
боль лекарствами лечат.

просто шагай, улыбаясь,
к весне,
зайчиком солнечным
прыгай по лужам.
многим бывало 
вдвойне и втройне
злее,
больнее,
несчастнее,
хуже.
выдохни. 
трезво вокруг посмотри.
сколько препятствий
мы перебороли!
всё, что сейчас происходит внутри – 
это биение собственной воли.

это пульсация крови в висках,
запах сандала, жасмина и мирта.
слабость
и сердце сжимающий страх
будут отныне [я верю] забыты.
жизнь – 
кинолента нарезок случайных. 
встань. 
наслаждайся любым эпизодом.
это не боль вперемешку с печалью.
это свобода
свобода
свобода

----------


## Nord

Я как terra incognita, новое государство – сам себя отыщи, завоюй, разделяй и властвуй, мне не выданы номер, герб, президент и паспорт, я последний уцелевший абориген. Я заложник всех колоний и резерваций, приучивший сердце больше не разбиваться, но природа продолжает сопротивляться, оживляя какой-то необъяснимый ген. Он мешает дышать, он, как вирус, идет по венам, подчиняя, стирая, делая чьим-то пленным, бьется током – неожиданно, как антенна, если ты ее надежно не заземлишь. Я спасаюсь горячим кофе, закрытой дверью, мантрой: «я не люблю, не хочу, не могу, не верю»…

Ты приходишь спазмом в левое подреберье, получаешь вид на жительство.

И болишь.

***

Я чувствую миг, когда можно в тебя войти, когда ты во сне открываешь свои поля, а ты пребываешь во мне, как монах в пути по горным отрогам - к буддийским монастырям, я чувствую миг, когда нужно тебя спасать, стоять за плечом и видеть на шаг вперед, а ты просто смотришь молча в мои глаза, но сердце однажды вспомнит все и поймет. В физическом мире законы просты, как ноль, и так же бессмысленны там, где живет душа. Я чувствую время, в котором мы есть - одно, и нет ничего, что может ему мешать. Мое надпространство - в тебе, как гора Кайлас - порталом к другим измерениям и мирам...

Монах повторяет мелодию древних фраз, идет на вершину и тихо заходит в храм.

***

У темной кромки, у самого края тела, где начинается аура – первый слой – ты проявляешься сутью, как ты хотела – нежной, неопытной, трепетной и незлой, ты остаешься в пульсации и движенье – еле заметный, неуловимый ритм, и оголенным проводом напряженье вдоль позвоночника вытянуто внутри… знаешь, в пустыне ночью так видят змеи – чувствуют кожей бьющееся тепло… я никого так явственно не умею.. мне ни о ком не пишется так светло... а за спиной - на фоне стены – неслышно тень отделяется облаком от тебя... я научилась записывать, как ты дышишь – это силлабо-тоника, говорят, это война ударных и безударных, выдохи пауз - не замедляя темп, это слова играют, а мне казалось – я выбиваю свой бесконечный степ... я не умею словами, не верю взглядам, я кинестетик, хилер и телепат, я проникаю в подкорку, когда ты рядом – интуитивно, образно, наугад, там нахожу ладонью больные точки, делаю светлыми коды чужих программ... и если мы вдруг остаемся в пустыне ночью, то манна небесная утром дается нам... любовь – это космос, у космоса – нет предела, он бесконечен, вечен, необъясним…

У темной кромки, у самого края тела тени сливаются, делая нас одним.

***

Слишком яростно, слишком ясно начинаешь по ней скучать. Неслучайная сопричастность обостряется по ночам. Мысли множатся на виденья, поворачиваются вспять. Продолжение совпадений, не дающих спокойно спать. Это карма. Духовный голод по запретности общих тем. Ночь за ночью огромный город перемешивает людей. Люди встретились. Стрелки встали. Не смотри туда, не смотри. Там змея начинает танец, поднимается изнутри, позвоночник послушной флейтой отвечает на этот зов…

Слишком жаркое нынче лето. Время – спицами в колесо. Слишком яростно, слишком ясно. Ты услышан – считай, спасен.

Неслучайная сопричастность, как всегда, объясняет все.

Просветление – лишь сноровка вырываться из круга дней. Бодхисаттва, татуировкой проступающий на спине.

***

Я лежала, вдыхая искусственный воздух, замирая от боли, вжимаясь в подушку. Мой крылатый Хирург без ножа и наркоза мне вчера, наконец, ампутировал душу. И когда моя кровь вымывала из тканей имена, поцелуи, дыхание, шепот…

Я тебя метастазами прятала в память.

И молилась о том, чтобы Он не нашел их.

***

И казалось, что править миром давно привык, перебрал имена, истории, голоса… А теперь вот сидишь у ног ее, как старик возле собственной смерти. Не знаешь, что ей сказать, только смотришь влюбленно – не верится, что пришла, ты такая красивая, Господи, ты ко мне… И целуешь ей руки, и кожа ее бела, и пронзительно синие вены текут под ней. И она тебя греет,  и плечи твои дрожат, и последнее слово тянется, будто стон.

И ударной волною идет из тебя душа,

как блудница и мытарь,

спешащие

за

Христом.

***

Если хочешь родиться – прежде всего, умри. И пришел огонь и выжег меня внутри, не оставил даже выгоревших руин, не оставил запаха гари, полосок дыма. Я чиста и пуста, как холодный античный храм, я открыта всем столетиям и ветрам, Герострат отрекся трижды – и до утра эту чашу проносили – и снова мимо. А рассвет на небо вылил такую синь, что о большем нынче можно и не просить, жаль, не всем хватило совести и осин - и не всем хватило мужества верить вместе... У меня, ты знаешь, выдался новый день: солнце – тихий голубь, дремлющий на воде, если будешь меня искать – не найдешь нигде. Ты не будешь меня искать. Безо всяких «если».

...И табличка «закрыто» висит на дверях в Эдем, там осталось наше прошлое и «Je t'aime» - поищи его транскрипцию перед тем, как собрать реквизит и достойно уйти со сцены. У меня над домом – птицы и облака, я спокойна, невесома и далека, я свободна – и не спрашивай даже, как.

Слава Богу, ты не знаешь Его расценок.

----------


## Nord

И он делается незыблемым, как штатив,
И сосредоточенным, как удав,
Когда приезжает, ее никак не предупредив,
Уезжает, ее ни разу не повидав.
Она чувствует, что он в городе - встроен чип.
Смотрит в рот телефону - ну, кто из нас смельчак.
И все дни до его отъезда она молчит.
И все дни до его отъезда они молчат.
Она думает - вдруг их где-то пересечет.
Примеряет улыбку, реплику и наряд.
И он тоже, не отдавая себе отчет.
А из поезда пишет: "В купе все лампочки не горят".
И она отвечает:
"Чёрт".

***

И тогда она становится устойчивой как раскрученная юла,
но зачем-то — по инерции? — докрашивает ресницы; 
«Он уехал , — она это вдруг отчетливо поняла, —
не случится встречи, в лучшем случае — будет сниться».
Пока город дождем по окнам отчаянно барабанит,
провожая его — счастливого, одинокого;
она не звонит и не пишет (он пригрозил — забанит),
лишь вызывающе смотрит на телефон — мол, кто кого?
И когда у него забирают билет, спрашивают про постель и чай,
он ей пишет: "Я весь промок" — вот и весь отчёт;
и она отвечает ему, как будто бы невзначай:
"Тушь попалась отличная:
не течёт".

----------


## NEET

Генри Дэвид Торо - Независимость

Не государственным указам
Своей свободой я обязан.

За власть цепляются цари,
Свои владенья ширя,
А я - свободен изнутри,
В своем духовном мире.

Что бесконечней, чем моя мечта?
Что защищеннее, чем нагота?
Что полновластней вдохновенья?
Пред ним - бессильны притесненья!

Чем власть заманит - или устрашит -
Того, кто с мирозданьем слит?
Тиранов время сточит,
А выслушает - лишь того,
Кто лишнего не хочет.

Держись всегда особняком,
Особняков не строя,
Не будь холопом и льстецом,
Польстят - считай: пустое.

Расшиты роскошью ковры -
Но к людям не добры.
Невольно подлости полна
Любая честная война.

Но не твое сраженье
За самоотделенье.

Ту жизнь, которую вести
Желаю, я веду,
И в искушенье не ввести
Меня в земном аду.

----------


## Nord

И мира нет — и нет нигде врагов;
Страшусь — надеюсь, стыну и пылаю;
В пыли влачусь — и в небесах витаю;
Всем в мире чужд — и мир обнять готов.

У ней в плену неволи я не знаю;
Мной не хотят владеть, а гнёт суров;
Амур не губит и не рвёт оков;
И жизни нет конца и мукам — краю.

Я зряч — без глаз; нем — вопли испускаю;
И жажду гибели — спасти молю;
Себе постыл — и всех других люблю;
Страданьем — жив; со смехом я — рыдаю;

И смерть и жизнь — с тоскою прокляты;
И этому виной, о донна, — ты!

----------


## Nord

О том, как тщетно всякое слово и всякое колдовство 
На фоне этого, и другого, и вообще всего, 
О том, насколько среди Гоморры, на чертовом колесе, 
Глядится мразью любой, который занят не тем, что все, 
О том, какая я немочь, нечисть, как страшно мне умирать 
И как легко меня изувечить, да жалко руки марать, 
О том, как призрачно мое право на воду и каравай, 
Когда в окрестностях так кроваво, - мне не напоминай.

Я видел мир в эпоху распада, любовь в эпоху тщеты, 
Я все это знаю лучше, чем надо, и точно лучше, чем ты, 
Поскольку в мире твоих красилен, давилен, сетей, тенет 
Я слишком часто бывал бессилен, а ты, я думаю, нет.

Поэтому не говори под руку, не шли мне дурных вестей, 
Не сочиняй мне новую муку, чтобы в сравненьи с ней 
Я понял вновь, что моя работа - чушь, бессмыслица, хлам; 
Когда разбегаюсь для взлета, не бей меня по ногам. 
Не тычь меня носом в мои болезни и в жалоб моих мокреть. 
Я сам таков, что не всякой бездне по силам в меня смотреть. 
Ни в наших днях, ни в ночах Белграда, ни в той, ни в этой стране 
Нет и не будет такого ада, которого нет во мне.

----------


## Nord

Всё бегаем, всё не ведаем, что мы ищем;
Потянешься к тыщам – хватишь по голове.
Свобода же в том, чтоб стать абсолютно нищим –
Без преданной острой финки за голенищем,
Двух граммов под днищем,
Козыря в рукаве.

Все ржут, щеря зуб акулий, зрачок шакалий –
Родители намекали, кем ты не стал.
Свобода же в том, чтоб выпасть из вертикалей,
Понтов и регалий, офисных зазеркалий,
Чтоб самый асфальт и был тебе пьедестал.

Плюемся люголем, лечимся алкоголем,
Наркотики колем, ****скую жизнь браня.
Свобода же в том, чтоб стать абсолютно голым,
Как голем,
Без линз, колец, водолазок с горлом, -
И кожа твоя была тебе как броня.

----------


## Nord

Каменский приходит в негодность
после двухсотого переноса
сопли сами текут из носа
кишечник дает роковые сбои
колени никуда не годятся
волосы на голове секутся
наверное, что-то с мозгом

от частых перемещений между мирами
распадаются нейронные связи
чай вдруг кажется кислым, а копченая рыба горькой
но временно обостряется зрение
пилот с восхищением наблюдает покрытые снегом
неопавшие клены
кивает головой сам себе раз по сорок

перечисляет:
Тина, Наташа, Джулкэ, Диаса, Хамя
Найко, Татьяна, Джулия, Мески, Стагана-Ааззи
кто?
сестры
и братья?
любимые?
матери?
имена дорогие разбросаны во множественных пространствах
маркированных буквами, цифрами - так банально
целые пространства наполненные людьми и машинами
маркируются лишь как обычная буква, номер

и ты с сердцем полным жалости
с именем ненастоящим Камис
с чужим контрольным сигналом, с позывными «Стрёмер»
как снабженный ордером представитель власти
проходишь сквозь человеческие дома
пронизываешь своими квантами закрытые двери, стены
учиняешь невидимый как бы обыск
вмешиваешься в чье-то горе
наблюдаешь чужие страсти

а тут ничего нигде уже лишнего не осталось
ни гелия-3, никакого полезного газа
ни органических полиметаллов
ни даже элементарного мела
жизнь вокруг неожиданно постарела
что-то еще пытается, молится человек, а на сердце пусто
и внутреннее все окончательно омертвело
включаешь сетевизор, а там одна глупость
и никакого уже искусства

поэтому
это тело
подолгу разглядывает обои
с удовольствием рассматривает пыльные на стекле разводы
забывает с утра помыться
оставляет открытой воду
внезапно начинает искать специальную щеточку
говорит себе: что-то такое необходимо почистить
и не находит

целыми днями ходит
по комнатам
целыми днями дома
день в гостиной
день у окна на кухне
потому что поздняя осень
а он не знает где что лежит, как ему одеться

недавно заказал себе пиццу
естественно, очень плохая пицца

говорит себе: что такая за пицца теперь

не жуется

как-то совсем
не естся

----------


## Nord

Так сказать - как бы в цикл, хотя и писали люди совершенно разные. А это где-то в дневниках тут уже было, кажись у *Traumerei*.

Лучше тебе не знать из каких глубин
добывают энергию те, кто отчаянно нелюбим,
кто всегда одинок словно Белый Бим
Черное ухо;
как челюскинец среди льдин -
на пределе слуха -
сквозь шумной толпы прибой
различить пытается хоть малейший сбой
в том как ровно, спокойно, глухо
бьется сердце в чужой груди.

Лучше тебе не знать из каких веществ
обретают счастье, когда тех существ,
чье тепло столь необходимо,
нету рядом; как даже за барной стойкой
одиночество неубиваемо настолько,
настолько цело и невредимо,
что совсем без разницы сколько
и что ты пьешь -
ни за что на свете вкуса не разберешь, 
абсолютно все оказывается едино;
и не важно по какому пути пойдешь, 
одиночество будет необходимо,
в смысле - никак его не обойдешь.

Лучше тебе не знать из каких ночей
выживают те, кто давно ничей;
как из тусклых звезд, скупо мерцающих над столицей,
выгребают тепло себе по крупицам,
чтоб хоть как-то дожить до утра;
лучше не знать как им порой не спится,
тем, кто умеет читать по лицам -
по любимым лицам! -
предстоящий прогноз утрат.
Тем, кто действительно будет рад, 
если получится ошибиться.

Лучше тебе не знать тишины, говорить, не снижая тона, 
лишь бы не слышать в толпе повсеместного стона:
чем я ему так нехороша?
чем я ей столь не угоден?
Громкость - самая забористая анаша,
лучшая из иллюзий, что ты свободен;
и ещё – научись беседовать о погоде, 
способ всегда прокатывает, хоть и не нов, 
чтоб любой разговор вести не спеша, 
лишь бы не знать из каких притонов - самых безрадостных снов -
по утрам вытаскивается душа.

Лучше тебе не видеть всех этих затертых пленок,
поцарапанных фотографий -
потому что зрачок острее чем бритва;
лучше не знать механизм человеческих шестеренок,
у которых нарушен трафик,
у которых не жизнь, а сплошная битва -
и никто не метит попасть в ветераны:
потому что их не спасет ни одна молитва,
никакой доктор Хаус не вылечит эти раны. 

Лучше тебе не знать ничего о них, кроме
факта, что те, кто всегда живут на изломе,
отлично владеют собой и не смотрятся лживо,
если хохочут, будто закадровым смехом в ситкоме;
что те, кто всегда веселы, и ярко сияют, и выглядят живо –
на деле
давно
пребывают
в коме.

----------


## Nord

И это:

На самом-то деле у меня все о'кей, ребята,
Просто дорожки размыты морским прибоем,
Просто меня, как личность, стерли когда-то
Одной короткою фразой «я не с тобою».

И я с тех пор никого никак не ревную,
Никого не держу и мне ничего не нужно,
Я не ищу никакую «душу родную»,
Нечеловеческой верности, вечной дружбы…
Я идеальный слушатель для несчастных,
В три часа ночи, в Сети, на холодной улице,
Я утешала людей — и похожих и разных,
А они говорили мне «боже, какая ж ты умница!».
Все очень просто, друзья мои, выньте душу,
Будьте для всех чужими, по жизни прохожими,
Всей добротой и любовью ходите наружу…
Вам все еще хочется быть на меня похожими?

На самом-то деле, у меня все о'кей, ребята,
Все хорошо, зеркала прямы, я — предельно искренна
Я живу как хочу, я делаю то, что надо,
И стараюсь не думать о том, что это бессмысленно.

----------


## Nord

Сегодня - сказочки : )

Садись, слушай...

Говорят, на свете живёт дракон, говорят, страшней его не найти, мол, он враг человеческий испокон, искушает людей, сбивает с пути. Говорят, что кожа его - гранит, говорят, в глаза ему не смотри - мол, завертит, закрутит, заворожит, заморозит каждого изнутри.

У дракона шкура темна, сера, а ещё он быстрее любой змеи. Пролетают мимо века, ветра, он - почти скалою во тьме стоит.

Есть принцесса, дворец её далеко, косы рыжие, порванные штаны. Она знает, что где-то живёт дракон (выдох пламенный, зубищи жестяны). Королеве нужен хороший зять, и король на дочку опять сердит, но принцесса мечтает однажды взять и дракона
самостоятельно победить.

Горизонт серебрян, необозрим, поднимаются горы в неровный ряд.
То ли это мы легенды творим,
то ли это легенды тебя творят.

Песня сложится за твоей спиной, золотое солнце войдёт в зенит, и принцесса едет на смертный бой, и копьё о щит жестяной звенит. И влетает, как рыжая стрекоза (правда, что ль, он пламя рождает ртом?)...
Но они замирают глаза в глаза,
и становится сказка вдруг не о том.

***

Всех, кто сегодня счастлив - боже благослови,
где-то в душе рассказчика мерзко скребутся черти.

Понимаешь. Любая сказка - она всегда о любви,
даже если кажется, что о смерти.

Просто законы - справедливы, хотя и злы.
Тот, кто горяч - никогда не сможет согреться.
Это неправда, что драконы умирают от старости или стрелы.
Они умирают от любви,
что не помещается в сердце.

***

Входит ночь во дворец, темноглаза, тепла, боса,
затихают шаги, умолкают все голоса,
и в свои покои идёт королева,
и никто не хочет попадаться ей на глаза.

Да, она не любит празднества и балы.
Молчалива, спокойна. Идёт. Прямее стрелы.
Её косы рыжи и руки её теплы.
Говорят, что она смотрела в глаза дракону
и осталась жива, величайшей из дев прослыв.

Может, кто-то ещё б добавил чего, но кто же будет так глуп?
Королева раздевается у зеркала и всматривается вглубь.

И отчётливо видит, как белая кожа становится чешуёй,
такой, что не пробьёт ни одно копьё,
как в чертах лица проступает - уже не вполне своё.
Как становится неуязвимым и нелюдским -
потому что любивший дракона
сам становится им.

И она сползает по стенке, нищим завидуя и калекам,
шепчет: "Господи боже,
как я устала быть человеком".

----------


## Nord

Юзек просыпается среди ночи, хватает её за руку, тяжело дышит:
«Мне привиделось страшное, я так за тебя испугался…»
Магда спит, как младенец, улыбается во сне, не слышит.
Он целует её в плечо, идёт на кухню, щёлкает зажигалкой.

Потом возвращается, смотрит, а постель совершенно пустая,
- Что за чёрт? – думает Юзек. – Куда она могла деться?..
«Магда умерла, Магды давно уже нет», – вдруг вспоминает,
И так и стоит в дверях, поражённый, с бьющимся сердцем…

Магде жарко, и что-то давит на грудь, она садится в постели.
- Юзек, я открою окно, ладно? - шепчет ему на ушко,
Гладит по голове, касается пальцами нежно, еле-еле,
Идёт на кухню, пьёт воду, возвращается с кружкой.

- Хочешь пить? – а никого уже нет, никто уже не отвечает.
«Он же умер давно!» - Магда на пол садится и воет белугой.
Пятый год их оградки шиповник и плющ увивает.
А они до сих пор всё снятся и снятся друг другу.

----------


## Nord

Есть такие "страшилки на ночь", что их лучше рассказывать по утрам : )

Там нет ничего, обернёшься – и ты пропал.
Там темень такая, что снега не различить.
И детские вещи оттуда несут в подвал, 
когда уже больше некому передарить.
Уже отобрали бумагу и карандаш,
и пустошь уже такая, что не смотри,
и если кто шевельнётся, так то не наш,
а наши давно уснули у нас внутри.
И зайца забрали уже, и велосипед,
и бабку, и дедку, и всех четырёх собак,
и свет погасили, и даже тебя там нет.
А ты всё стоишь и пялишься в этот мрак.
Там нет ничего, и не выкормить даже моль.
Кого-то прибрало время, кого-то сны…
- Вон тот, у стены, на корточках – это мой.
- Тебе показалась, там нет никакой стены.

----------


## Nord

...Но заканчивать в этаком мраке и безнадеге всё-таки совестно - как-никак сказочки же : ) Закончим этим:

когда почти все закончилось,
он сидит у костра.
дорога железная рядом 
заброшена и стара.
он сидит у костра,
и ветер на диво тих.
когда почти все закончилось,
он вспоминает их.

они, как обычно, рядом.
один за правым плечом,
второй за левым.
от этого горячо
где-то между лопаток.
тлеют угли. 
темно еще.

дело к пяти.
обстоятельство таково:
они никуда не денутся
от него.
ведь обещали – 
в жизни и в смерти – 
так.
бросить в огонь на память стальной пятак.
ну извини, если что не так.

когда почти все закончилось,
он их чует спиной.
глотает из фляги – в ней ветер, горький, чумной, шальной.
веток бросает в костер.
под такой луной
они вспоминаются остро особо,
как будто каждый живой.

он говорит им:
вот скоро, 
скоро уже совсем
кончится все – и счастье настанет всем,
мы воевали за счастье – вот оно, напрокат.
каждому
по вагону тушенки
и самокат.

он говорит: все будет,
но если по-чесноку,
то одного никак забыть не могу,
помните, было лето,
август,
вода,
прилив.
мы хотели зажечь костер тогда,
но не зажгли.

он говорит: ни о чем не жалею,
но если вернуться в тогда,
там, где вино, и смех, и темна вода,
если б вернуться в прошлое,
если б я мог,
я бы его зажег.

он говорит: если кончится,
непременно зажгу костер,
за вас за двоих и за всех
братьев, отцов, сестер,
пусть он горит до неба
тысячу лет,
пусть освещает дорогу мне
в этой мгле,
в этой, меня обступающей вязкой мгле.

ибо же тьма лежит вокруг и во мне,
ибо же я один в тишине, тишине.

дело к рассвету.
углей чернеет медь,
неразличимо
начинает светлеть.

----------


## Nord

За пятнадцать минут до начала сюжета
Автор медлит. А может не стоит, не надо?
Они встретятся, чтоб закружиться на лето,
И сломают любовь под обвал листопада.
Он уже у порога, она - у порога,
Автор, что же ты медлишь, над чем ты смеёшься? 
В голове - странный зуд - и куски диалога: 
"-Ты уходишь? - Да нет, это ты остаешься."
Можно всё передумать: причину отказа,
Или мелочь какую - и встречи не будет.
И не будет разлуки, не будет рассказа,
Но зато и не будет двух сломанных судеб.
И не будет полёта, не будет сверхновой...
Он спокоен. Она - абсолютно спокойна.
Инженер человеческих душ, мастер слова, 
Неужели они ничего не достойны?
Неужели они так и канут, и сгинут
Не оставив кругов на поверхности Леты?
Автор хмурит чело. И листок отодвинут
За пятнадцать минут до начала сюжета...

----------


## Nord

Жить - зачем? 
Умирать - к чему? 
Тянется нить - 
Ни конца, ни начал. 
Скоро рассвет. 
Крыши домов 
Солнце лижет 
Привычным движеньем. 
Звуки дрожат, 
Готовы рассыпаться блеском. 
Стать плеском или песком,Или, возможно, и тем и другим.Путник усталый, 
Смеясь, собирает осколкиПрожитых жизней 
И бегло читает по нимСтрочки счастливых минут,Запятые - бессонные ночиИ между строк - многоточья несказанных слов.Из многоточий он делаетновое Слово, Холит, лелеет, вставляет в молитвы богам. Когда же дозреет, его отпускает на волюИ неподвластно оно ни перу,ни дождю,ни ветрам. Только найдется какое-то глупое сердце,Впустит в себя, и Слово отыщет свой кров. Дрова запылают в камине, согревая беспечно вино.Трубка раскурена. И часам не по силам мгновенья. Слово врастает, становится сутьюи сердце поет, Сердце звенит и ликует, томимо огнем.Но пламя уйдет, оставляя осколки и угли. Ветер рассеет золу, дождь смоет следы. И усмехнется невесело путник усталый, промолвив:Была ли то жизнь? А если была, где же смерть?Нет ни конца, ни начал, лишь искрятся осколки. Звуки дрожат, став плеском или песком.Привычным движеньем солнце скользит по крышам домов. Скоро рассвет. 
И тянется нить 
Эпизодом немого кино.

----------


## Nord

Тебе говорили, Алиса, что это будет не просто...
Смотри, ты уже не знаешь, какого ты точно роста,
да и на чувство влюбленности не существует ГОСТа,
поэтому не разберешь – то ли апрель по венам,
то ли и впрямь пора уже думать о сокровенном,
гадая на старых книгах, готовиться к переменам,
которые ведь не замедлят, ибо не черепаха
и не Ахилл гоняются, но сила любви и страха,
и то, что не прозвучало, быстрее чем 2-3 Маха,
а строчки, рожденные ночью, плевали на скорость света.
Чего ты искала, Алиса, совета или сонета?
Автор, Алиса, часто – часть своего сюжета,
и чтобы остаться вместе, нужно бежать. И что же
дальше – никто не помнит. Правда, мороз по коже?
Я голос в твоей голове. Мы этим с тобой похожи.

----------


## Nord

а ты напиши, что настанет однажды август -
не смогут его удержать ни кербер, ни аргус,
он вырвется к нам, убежит, он ведь очень смелый,
такой бесшабашный... но даже не в этом дело,
а в том, что ведь эта смелость его - заразна,
и все, что было нельзя, станет можно. сразу.

а ты напиши, что мы сядем, наверно, в поезд -
из тех, знаешь, "сел и поехал", не беспокоясь
о пункте прибытия: скорый, без пересадок,
он точно домчит, куда пассажирам надо.
я буду смешной и не-наблюдающей-за-часами,
краснеющей-соприкоснувшись-рукавами...

а ты напиши, что нас встретит, конечно, море -
звенящим, отчаянно-радостным ре-мажором,
литаврами волн, фанфарами свежего ветра,
и станет возможным все, что было запретно:
смотреть в глаза, держаться за руки, словно дети,
дышать друг другом, забыв обо всем на свете.

я знаю, что так не бывает. прости, я знаю.
наказана самым прекрасным из наказаний,
напрасно пытаюсь жить в приснившемся мире,
возникшем из ниоткуда, на "три-четыре"...
он скоро растает - химеры ведь эфемерны.

но ты напиши.
не бойся, я не поверю.

----------


## Nord

Это когда вдруг накатывает такое
чувство усталости – пульс истончается в нить,
я, словно это оставит меня в покое,
пытаюсь отрезать, отставить, отъединить

все формы связи и стать автономным малым,
спрятаться в панцире самой мелкой из величин;
кровопускание текстом – видишь? блестяще-алым –
как в лаве расплавить важнейшую из причин.

Во мне без тебя совсем никакого толка,
мне всё вокруг без тебя мало;
в карцере рта замыкаю слова, и только
в трубку дышать тяжело, различив «алло?».

Знаешь, забавно – мне нужно не «быть-с-тобою»,
достаточно просто «побыть-с-тобой»,
чтобы гудки в телефоне в режиме прибоя
вдруг оборвались выстрелом. всё: «отбой».

Это когда слова начинаешь править –
внутренне себя уговаривая не дурить -
и застываешь, раздумывая: «отправить?»,
но выбираешь, конечно же, «удалить».

----------


## Nord

скажи, любезный мой дружок,
как по-испански "сапожок"? 
смотри, как мне к лицу твой орден 
четвертой степени ожог. 
смотри, как я смеюсь в ответ - 
второй такой под солнцем нет;
когда оно к чертям погаснет, 
я для тебя добуду свет. 
я у открытого огня 
на поражение меня 
согрею зябнущие руки, 
чтобы теплей тебя обнять, 
чтобы теплей тебя укутать 
и никому не отдавать. 
я буду для тебя жива, 
я буду кобра и сова, 
смотри, какие самоцветы 
я достаю из рукава. 
я для тебя пойду за край, 
смотри, вот два билета в рай, 
а хочешь - так возьми их оба, 
но, ради бога, не теряй. 
и даже если ты остыл, 
смотри - 
мне нужен только ты. 
и только мне одной под силу 
спасти тебя от слепоты.

----------


## Nord

хватит пить кофе глотками нервными.
самые близкие - уходят первыми.
как эта фраза тебе не нравится...
самые лучшие - не возвращаются.

хватит бить стёкла, звонить без устали.
если предательство - то искусное.
если случайно столкнётесь взглядами,
ты себя спросишь: "оно мне надо ли?"

хватит снотворного, боли, ярости.
самые близкие - так безжалостны.
хватит лелеять свою бессонницу.
самые лучшие - слишком помнятся...

----------


## Nord

И последнее, согласно сюжету.

Ну все уже: шепоток, белый шум, пустяк.
Едва уловимый, тлеющий, невесомый.
Звонка его ждешь не всем существом, а так
Одной предательской хромосомой.

Скучаешь, но глуше, вывернув звук к нулю.
Как с краю игла слегка шипит по винилу.
Все выдохнула, распутала, извинила,
Но ручку берешь, расписываешь уныло –
И там,
На изнанке чека
«люблюлюблю».

----------


## Nord

Утром мать и отец
идут в детский сад.

Как раз поспел урожай - на ветвях висят
тяжелые пухлые дети с розовыми боками,
в рубашках из свежих листьев,
с крепкими черенками,
нежные, полупрозрачные - косточки видно насквозь,
бери и срывай, коли нашел своего.

Мать говорит,
иные берут по пять,
нашего снова нет, сколько можно ждать?
Я бы его любила,
кормила, купала, ласкала.
Поищи нам, отец, кого-нибудь среди палых.

Паданцы прячутся у корней, пугливые, как зверьки,
у них помяты бока, поломаны черенки,
их собирают в корзины и выставляют на вход,
вдруг кто-нибудь возьмёт.

Хмурый отец садится возле корзин,
думает: хоть бы сын...

Мать и отец возвращаются шумной улицей.
Он то хохочет, то вдруг начинает хмуриться.
Осеннее солнце гладит бурые крыши.
У неё в подоле шевелится, хнычет, дышит

и пахнет яблоками.

----------


## Nord

1984
Восемьдесят четвертый. Розовый первоклассник
С восхищением смотрит на тонкие пальцы
Смуглой соседки по парте, девочки Ани Зальцман.
Девочка Аня Зальцман щурится, когда злится 
(Розовый первоклассник Сережа чем-то похож на пупса),
Волосы девочки Ани немного вьются,
Но самое в ней невозможное – это ресницы, 
Когда она смотрит вправо.

               Петя Смирнов. Отличник.
               Мальчик с лицом, достойным кистей фламандцев,
               Как говорит его мама. Этакий херувимчик
               Мальчик Петя Смирнов: после уроков – танцы
               (Доктор сказал, помогает исправить осанку),
               Тихая ненависть к старшей сестре Оксанке,
               Тайная зависть к девичьим платьям коричневым.
               Звездочка с Ильичем украшает лацкан
               Синего пиджака. Ильичево личико
               Напоминает Петю. Думает Аня Зальцман
               Как выйдет за Петю замуж, 
                                    станет с ним целоваться 
               И спать укладывать кукол Розу и Лилечку.

Восемьдесят четвертый сходит на нет. Декабрь
Оставляет в памяти минимум светлых пятен – 
Сумерки, сумерки. В школе выдали табель
Оценок за четверть. Папа Беловой Кати
Остался оценками дочери очень доволен,
Крайне доволен. (Так и сказал: "Покатит…"),
Чего не скажешь о маме Смирновой Оли,
(Что непонятно: вроде бы, те же тройки…)
Двадцать четвертого в школе был новогодний
Бал, где Оля Смирнова была Снежинкой,
В белом, ажурном, Олиной мамой сшитом
Платье. Оле нравилось это платье,
И стройные ножки в белом тугом капроне,
И вкус мандарина, и запах хвои еловой,
И то, что Олина мама гордиться Олей,
И воздух в натопленном классе, сухой и горький,
И новые туфли, и зависть Кати Беловой.


             Восемьдесят четвертый. Первоклассница Катя
             С восхищением смотрит на новые белые туфли
             Лучшей своей подруги Оли Смирновой.
             Девочка Катя не любит декабрь и Новый
             Год. У людей все новое, а у Кати –
                                      обноски, да рухлядь,
             Тройки за четверть, да запах еловой хвои.
             Елкой пахло, когда хоронили маму,
             Катину маму, и папа плакал на кухне,
             И бабушка приезжала из Нарьян-Мара       
             И все повторяла что-то про землю пухом.
             Папа был  очень пьян, а какой-то папин приятель
             Рассказывал анекдот. Возразить ему было нечем.
             Катя с тех пор не любит людных мероприятий,
             Поминки ли это, новогодний ли вечер.

Восемьдесят четвертый. Следует, кстати, заметить,
Оля и Петя Смирновы – однофамильцы,
Правда, в классе их дразнят «жених и невеста»,
Что давно не смущает ни Олю, ни Петю.
Аня Зальцман себе не находит места,
Пожирает обоих глазами, как говорится.
И по пути на урок музыкальной литературы,
Скрипку, портфель и ноты сложив на окне подъезда,
Царапает по штукатурке: «Оля Смирнова – дура».
Что говорить, тяжело еврейское детство.

             Восемьдесят четвертый. Минимум светлых пятен.
             Никто не встречает Олю после продленки.
             (Месяц декабрь тем еще неприятен,
             Что мама ходит на курсы шитья и кройки),
             И Оля идет одна в белой кроличьей шубке.
             И по пути домой глядит, как катаются с горки
             Кучеров и Попов, неразлучны, как Лелек и Болек.
             Кучеров и Попов обзывают ее Снегуркой,
             Но Олю это не обижает нисколько.
             Даже немного льстит. И белый намокший кролик
             Топорщится на плечах с апломбом достойным норки
             И мнит себя как минимум чернобуркой.
             А Оля, прочтя в подъезде обидную надпись: «Оля
             Смирнова…» (и дальше по тексту),
                                   плачет, как после двойки,
             И трет носовым платком то щеки, то штукатурку.

Восемьдесят четвертый.  Садится солнце.
Снег под ногами густой и вязкий каша
В школьной столовке. На улице сыро и скользко.
Катю Белову  с месяц мучает кашель,
И думает девочка Катя, что смерть - это только для взрослых.
Как пиво, губная помада, как спички, как папиросы,
Как то, что делают ночью папа и тетя Наташа.
И стоя на крыше соседней многоэтажки,
Первоклассница Катя сама себе кажется старше,
Ближе к маме и чуточку выше ростом.
И прыгнуть девочке Кате совсем не страшно,
И просто…

----------


## Nord

Среди других играющих детей
Она напоминает лягушонка.
Заправлена в трусы худая рубашонка,
Колечки рыжеватые кудрей
Рассыпаны, рот длинен, зубки кривы,
Черты лица остры и некрасивы.
Двум мальчуганам, сверстникам её,
Отцы купили по велосипеду.
Сегодня мальчики, не торопясь к обеду,
Гоняют по двору, забывши про неё,
Она ж за ними бегает по следу.
Чужая радость так же, как своя,
Томит её и вон из сердца рвётся,
И девочка ликует и смеётся,
Охваченная счастьем бытия.

Ни тени зависти, ни умысла худого
Ещё не знает это существо.
Ей всё на свете так безмерно ново,
Так живо всё, что для иных мертво!
И не хочу я думать, наблюдая,
Что будет день, когда она, рыдая,
Увидит с ужасом, что посреди подруг
Она всего лишь бедная дурнушка!
Мне верить хочется, что сердце не игрушка,
Сломать его едва ли можно вдруг!
Мне верить хочется, что чистый этот пламень,
Который в глубине её горит,
Всю боль свою один переболит
И перетопит самый тяжкий камень!
И пусть черты её нехороши
И нечем ей прельстить воображенье,-
Младенческая грация души
Уже сквозит в любом её движенье.
А если это так, то что есть красота
И почему её обожествляют люди?
Сосуд она, в котором пустота,
Или огонь, мерцающий в сосуде?

----------


## Nord

мысль о тебе, как драгоценный камень
из головы достану, поставлю на низкий стол
и, как стеклянным куполом под руками,
накрою молчанием, возьму в безъязыкий колокол

мысль о тебе, горечь косточки апельсина
жертвенность таянья свеч, маятники тоски
не названная словами, невыносима
огонь, дно ладоней и лотоса лепестки

мысль о тебе, что больше мной не оправлена -
любимый цветок ювелира не станет пить -
смотрю на нее - и становятся равноправными
свобода любить тебя
свобода тебя не любить

----------


## Nord

Случайно выскользнуть из рук
И разлететься на осколки,
И каждым что-то отразить.
А в безнадежности полета
Отчетливое удивленье - 
Ужели было так ненужным, 
Чтоб так небережно хранили…
Потом валяться под ногами,
Мучительно пытаясь вспомнить…
Но не уметь собраться целым и тихо плакать.

----------


## Nord

Встречать знакомых, что-то говорить,
Пусть невпопад, но все же улыбаться,
Мне удается оставаться жить,
Или казаться.

Немного страшно не успеть заснуть,
Но все же дьявол с полустанка ночи
Пока не смеет в гости заглянуть
Или не хочет.

----------


## Nord

Всё напрасно, не работает ничего.
Не работают техники, ни инструкции,
ни алгоритмы, ни внешний императив.
Гарантия вышла.
В проёме пустых у стен —
космический свист.
Кто видел влюблённых людей, знает:
они неподсудны, не спят,
не нуждаются в пище,
не замечают стен,
входят в закрытые комнаты.

К человеку приходит Король небес:
— Привет, человек.
По всем человеческим меркам ты труп.
По Закону ты труп.
— По Закону?
— Да, это Мой Закон. Помнишь,
что там написано? «Будь хорош».
Ты и этого не умеешь,
а Я тебе говорю: будь безупречен.
Как видишь, ты труп.
— Что же делать?!
— Держись за Меня
ничего не бойся,
умрём вместе.
В огонь пойдём вместе.
На Суд не пойдём.
В конце все спасутся.
— Но какие гарантии?!
— Без гарантий.
— Знамение хотя бы?
— Знамение? Хорошо. Покажу,
как в закрытую комнату входит труп,
а выходят влюблённые боги,
и ослепительный, но не слепящий свет.
И будет с тебя.
— Что я должен?…
— Ничего, всё бесплатно.

Здесь человек расслаивается:
внешний — пуст и подсуден;
под лязг шестерён Закона
и хруст человеческих мерок
огромный точильный шар земной
стирает его в порошок.
Где же внутренний?
Цепляется за Короля
побелевшими паче снега перстами.
Проходят долиною смертной тени.
Очень страшно, техники не работают.
— Да, — повторяют ему в сотый раз, — бесплатно;
нет, — говорят, — никаких гарантий.

----------


## Nord

прочитай и выучи наизусть:
тьма имеет предел, и любая грусть
преодолима, если построить мост;
боль исчерпаема, горе имеет дно,
если осмелиться встать в полный рост,
дотянуться до счастья, ибо оно
досягаемо, и рецепт его крайне прост.

запиши и бумагу затем сожги:
люди - концентрические круги,
у всех одинакова сердцевина.
память - вбитый в темя дюймовый гвоздь,
научись прощать, он выйдет наполовину.
обиды и скорбь созревают в тугую гроздь,
выжми до капли, получишь терпкие вина.

взрослей, но и не думай стареть,
смерть существует, но это всего лишь смерть,
дань закону контраста.
не стоит пытаться нумеровать страницы,
ибо время тебе неподвластно.
в твоих силах помнить слова, имена и лица,
рушить стены и презирать границы,
любить, покуда сердце не задымится,
и знать, что всё это не напрасно.

----------


## Nord

запомни.. а лучше выучи как пароль:
грусть имеет предел, и любая боль 
преодолима, лишь оттолкнись от дна. 
счастье случается, вера в него нужна!
и не старайся зря подобрать ключи
к сердцу тому, что рядом с твоим молчит.
сильные плачут, слабые только врут.
помни, на каждый пряник всегда есть кнут. 
вместо «тянуть резину» - руби с плеча, 
о близких и нужных людях умей молчать. 
друг может выстрелить в спину, а враг спасти, 
если ты сделал выбор - тебе нести 
время не лечит, если не хочешь сам -
даже у Бога оставлен любовью шрам. 
знай, что у каждого страха есть стоп-рычаг!
мысли - твоя тюрьма, но и твой очаг. 
пустое дается легче, но суть одна: 
за важные в жизни вещи горька цена. 
не верь в бесконечность завтра, живи «сейчас», 
да будет любая правда тебе в запас.
ответы ищи в тишине, оставляя шум…

и это последнее….что для тебя пишу…

----------


## Nord

Утром идёшь одна по пустому городу.
Ветер лютует так,
…………………что нельзя дышать.
Глянешь наверх…. а в небе плывут дредноуты.
Крестишься внутренне и ускоряешь шаг.
В сторону….в сторону…
прочь от чужого берега!
Призраки прошлого смотрят с небес в упор.
Я хладнокровна.
У корабля истерика -
страх поражения / пофиг, что он линкор /
…………….
Хочешь, сдавайся,
хочешь, прессуй размерами
/ крупные склянки проще идут ко дну /
Мне остаётся справиться с ветром / с нервами /
вырвав в боях нахально свою Весну.
Вновь подставляю губы любой метафоре -
колюще-режущей,
………..как ошалевший снег,
тот, что запасся загодя эпитафией
в глупой попытке высечь меня при всех.
……………….
Нет настроенья за борт цепляться крючьями
/ в прошлом осталось право на ближний бой /
Если пальну в ответку,
то лишь по случаю…
Враг пошумит и сдуется сам собой.
С первой капелью, с первым смешным подснежником
светлое воинство тихо развеет ночь.
Шансы не равные -
……………………/ я ведь такая нежная /
Нежность смертельна. Нежность не превозмочь.

----------


## Nord

и чем дольше молчишь, тем больше в тебе густого
неподдельного света, звонкой искрящейся правды.
и не то чтобы слова ничего не стоят,
просто слов не надо.

смотри: кирпичное крошево рыжим окрасило мох под мостом,
женщина в болтливых браслетах ест на веранде вишню,
кошка жмётся к асфальту беременным животом;
ничего лишнего.

чем дольше молчишь, тем смешнее, сомнительнее дар речи,
обретаемый так нелепо, нечаянно, трудно, поздно.
извлекающий звуки всё время рискует обжечься
о воздух.

----------


## Nord

Унялся, отшушукав, листопад, 
И дерева прозрачные стоят: 
Вздыхая неприметно на ветру, 
Алея обнаженно поутру, 
В туманном зыбком мареве лугов 
Вплывая в синий сумрачный покров, 
Улавливая звезды по ночам, 
Внимая соломоновым речам 
Реки, что воды медленно струит, 
Шлифуя трав береговой нефрит 
И вдаль уносит шалую листву, 
Удерживая долго на плаву 
Все то, что летом билось в вышине, 
Кипело, пело, наяву, во сне… 
И вот уплыло, сгинуло в ночи, 
Легло на дно отрезами парчи…

Былая отлетела суета, 
Остались судьбы, 
да в ветвях звезда.

----------


## Nord

Я тебе говорю, солдаты мои неустанны
палки бьют тебе в грудь, словно в гонг, даже если я сплю
после сходит лавина, собой пеленая раны 
после боя твои, пока я тебя люблю

и я вижу, как океан 
подступает смиренно к твоим ногам
как нехоженым снегом лежит пред тобой Сибирь
как слоны тяжело опускаются на колено
как служанка с утра натирает в твой чай имбирь
спящий принц Гаутама

тысячекратным эхом
возвратится ко мне в пустоту направленный зов
назовем мы любовью это
хотя это не //

я тебе говорю
красота всех речей иссякнет
бисер ссыплется с тканей, и ветры его склюют
моих песен не станет
но боги мои неустанны

так сумеешь проснуться ли
пока я тебя люблю?

----------


## Nord

Если кому не спится, так это Насте.
Настя лежит в постели, и смотрит в угол.
В этом углу живут все её напасти,
Страх разрывает сердце её на части.
Насте почти шесть лет, и бояться глупо.

Глупо бояться, но кто-то в углу дышит,
Мучает кукол и душит цветных зайцев,
Страх подбирается к Насте всё ближе, ближе,
И языком ледяным вдоль лопаток лижет.
Настя сжимает простынь – белеют пальцы.

Выхода нет, и куклам ужасно больно –
Настя кричит: «Мама! Спаси кукол!»
Мама вбегает и видит всю эту бойню.
И говорит: «Ну хватит! С меня довольно!»
И до утра ставит Настю в тот самый угол.

Настя идёт через сквер в ночной рубахе,
С полным пакетом игрушек, убитых ночью.
И высыпает на землю у мусорных баков,
И с удивленьем глядят дворовые собаки,
Как она топчет их, топчет, и топчет, и топчет!..

----------


## Nord

ты ей снишься, ну, раз в полгода. ухмыляешься и молчишь.

а она тебе про погоду, гороскопы, луну и тишь, про пустые стишочки, стройки, голозадую ребятню, как случаются неустойки, как же тяжко тут одному. как же тяжко тут... дальше - залпом. про себя, про тебя, с тобой.

ты молчишь. и себя ей жалко, как же жалко-то, Боже мой. как же жалко ушедших вёсен, тишина, между тем, густа, как туман у поникших сосен, не сошедших с ее холста.

ты ей снишься всегда беззвучно - не дотронуться, не прогнать. сразу томно ей, сразу кучно нападает сомнений рать.

может стоило? может? может?

ты молчишь. ты приснился ведь. и мурашкой сквозной по коже, не согнать ее, не стерпеть, пробираешься под рубашку, взгляд холодный и руки лед,

было б весело только страшно, что вот это все не пройдет - эти сны о тебе, а память? память глупая, точен лик, профиль ясный твой спамит-спамит, не дает тебя смазать в миг.

раз - движение! и свобода... пусть заполнит до донца тьма.

ты ей снишься, ну, раз в полгода.
оттого она
и жива.

----------


## Nord

эта горечь, без которой вроде бы никуда,
потому что ты больше думаешь, чем живёшь;
это временно, хоть и кажется, что навсегда,
запомни, навсегда — в принципе — ложь.

говоришь о главном, плачешь о небольшом,
но согласись, это не больше, чем блажь;
завтра встретишь своё хорошо,
если сейчас его не предашь.

будто тебе действительно важен ответ,
будто действительно сможешь сойти с ума;
всё ослепительно просто: вот в тебе свет,
вот в тебе тьма.

тёплыми кольцами разворачиваясь внутри,
трётся в тебе небывалое, ты ведь ему тесна;
значит, только и делай, что будь, смотри,
слушай,
запоминай.

----------


## Nord

чем занимаюсь? работаю на вещи и на бензин,
коплю на квартиру,
куплю, когда стукнет триста,
гуляю по паркам,
не вылажу из розовых мокасин,
ищу себе спортстмена -
авантюриста.
чем занимаюсь?
пытаюсь бороться с ленью -
деремся подушками,
смотрим вдвоем кино,
согласились потихой двигаться к просветленью -
пора б давно.

чем занимаюсь?
пью воду, мешаю с соком.
выжимаю апельсины, читаю спам,
иногда болтаю с кем-то о сверхвысоком,
иногда читаю запросто по губам.
иногда болею тяжко,
под сердцем ранки.
часто стираю вещи, хожу в одном.
мечтаю о скатерте-сомобранке,
сапогах-скороходах,
сплошной дурдом.

иногда встречаюсь с мальчишками,
и мужчинками.
ходим по театрам,
сбегаем от суеты,
они берут пирожные с начинками,
я с ними болтаю о радости
пустоты.

чем занимаюсь?
живу себе, значит, просто.
слушаю, как спорит сердце и голова.
живу бессмысленно,
замолкаю в начале тоста.
едва нахожу в оправданье себе слова.
занимаюсь всем от
"спорим, я угадала",
до "люблю проводить так время,
чем ни о чем",
добавляю в запах кедра чуть-чуть сандала,
внутренний стержень
заменяю сквозным лучом.

а когда никто не видит, сижу, как в коме,
молчу, и стисну зубы
рукой у рта.

я хочу полюбить кого-нибудь, так, чтоб кроме
этих чувств
не чувствовать
ни черта.

----------


## Veronika



----------


## Nord

Листы летят, летят издалека, из вянущих садов небесных словно; и падают, с последним взмахом, сонно. 
И по ночам из звёзд уединённо летит Земля, темна и нелегка. Мы падаем. Ладони гаснет взмах.
И видишь, — так во всём. И тем не менее. Есть Тот, кто это долгое падение так нежно держит на своих руках.

----------


## Nord

как открывается вдруг горная гряда,
разгадка, скважина; все доводы поправ, ты
возник и оказался больше правды - 
необходимый, словно был всегда.

ты область, где кончаются слова.
ты детство, что впотьмах навстречу вышло:
клеёнка, салки, давленая вишня,
щекотка, манка, мятая трава.

стоишь, бесспорен, заспан и влюблён,
и смотришь так, что радостно и страшно - 
как жить под взглядом, где такая яшма,
крапива, малахит, кукушкин лён.

я не умею этой прямоты
и точной нежности, пугающей у зрячих,
и я сую тебе в ладони - прячь их -
пакеты, страхи, глупости, цветы;

привет! ты пахнешь берегом реки,
подлунным, летним, в молодой осоке;
условия, экзамены и сроки
друг другу ставят только дураки,
а мы четыре жадные руки, нашедшие назначенные строки.

----------


## Римма

из свежего...

***

Желание смерти - это самое интимное, чем одно человеческое существо может поделиться с другим.
Самое тайное и интимное. Апофеоз бытия. Долго вызреваемая тикающая бомба в складках подсознания, которую ты старался не трогать и которая наконец запущена в ход. Восторг и искренность.
(Скажи... Скажи как есть. - Я не знаю)
это будет третий перелом. третий и последний. заключительный.
как ни странно, сейчас легко. ты знаешь, что будет дальше. и к чему это приведёт.
(тиканье)
и отчаянье только внешний слой, под которым...
(это даже ближе, чем секс)
секс и смерть. оргазм. растворение в собственном я...
(Скажи как есть... - Я не знаю...)
долго вынашиваемое. толчками пинающееся в живот. вышедшее из-под контроля. теперь...
(а у тебя нет сил, чтобы справиться на этот раз...)
быть живым - это здорово. есть силы и желание просыпаться, видеть и переносить этот мир
(где тебе так остро нет места...)
уметь жить. хотеть жить.
не сейчас...
и тогда любая банальность станет тем, за что цепляешься... и соскальзываешь... безнадёжно
(Я не знаю...)
у тебя не хватит голоса даже чтобы попросить помочь или...
(не знаю...)
не хватит голоса.
сорваться...

***

Последний лист

и придут к тебе капли, звенящие как капель, размывая рисунки, гербарий, листву в саду... это будет последним. ноябрь сменил апрель. и всё выше ползет столбом серебристым ртуть. это жар. лихорадка. выходит твоё окно на кирпичную стену, где бьётся последний лист. а ты бредишь, и серо-землисто ползет кино, и болезнь в твоих лёгких танцует финальный твист. как же глупо вот так отчаянно догорать - без надежды - поймут, откликнутся и спасут... там ноябрь. а здесь удушье, жара, жара...  лист последний - застывшей стойкостью на весу...

----------


## Римма

Ты говоришь, и слова до того разумны... К ним бы прислушаться (вой и надрывность ветра)... Я замираю. Меня обнимает сумрак. Кажется, что я им догола раздета. Камни не знают мастера, что тесал их. Глупые камни. Строгая четкость линий. Так говори о несбывшемся, несказанном, верь в это сам, оттого никогда не ври мне. Люди нелепы - фиалками на морозе, ранясь о жизнь, год за годом всё выгорают. Жизнь поимеет - находят другую позу... но камасутре не видно конца и края. Ты уберегся. Маслом истек цветочным и сохранил нежнейший душистый запах. Я же из тех, кто видит тебя воочию, рыцарь в дубленой шкуре и крепких латах. Пей мою тьму заповедную, пей, не бойся... Кряжистым станешь, гордым и незнакомым. Я обрасту чешуей и совьюсь здесь в кольца... И вот тогда придешь ты убить дракона...

----------


## Римма

Отпусти меня, Добрый Отче,
то, что даровал, то и отнял.
Нет твоих живописней вотчин
и прекрасней твоих полотен.

Отпусти меня... Нет угла мне.
Просто молча стою у края.
Пусть исполнится сон мой давний
и закат в крови догорает.

----------


## Римма

чужой стиш:

В голове поселилась звенящая тишина,
я ждала, цепенея, когда она запоет...

В моих землях война. В моих землях давно война, оставляющая пепелище и мертвый скот - разливается красным по линии живота, предрассветными каплями пачкая мне бедро, где созвездия родинок пятнами птичьих стай не взлетают под тяжестью крыльев, впитавших кровь. Я баюкаю руку как маленькое дитя, я спою этой боли, и, может быть, боль уснет, мои земли горели. Они и сейчас горят, там где билось тепло поселяется жгучий лед. Я ведь знала, что скоро опустится ураган грозовыми обрывками, тучами гематом на заснеженной шее; расходятся берега на равнинах предплечья, зашитые ровным швом, я предчувствую море. И море меня сметет 
бесконечным потоком воды воспаленных глаз.

Это время разбитых ковчегов, где Ной умрет.
Никого не спасай, боже...
только не в этот раз.

© Coнный Ежонок

----------


## Римма

чужое:



На твоём берегу - 
жизнестроительные работы.
На моём - 
боевой редут.

Как я могу 
позволить себе
вести за собой кого-то,
если не знаю, куда иду?

На твоём берегу - 
сплошные пятница да суббота.
На моём - круглый год среда.
Сверкают копья. Набатным шагом идёт когорта
на города.

На твоём берегу 
в садах наспеет плодов запретных.
На моём все сады сгорят.

Но я прикрою тебя.
Я белая пешка-смертник.
Мне в первый ряд.

(с) Сергеев | Поэт

----------


## Римма

чужое:

Расскажи мне сказку о том, что я все смогу, что однажды ночью, стоя на берегу, руку твою сжимая в своей ладони, я увижу, что мир не рушится и не тонет, что не рвутся цепи, не падают якоря… Расскажи мне сказку, правды не говоря, расскажи мне сказку сильнее того, что есть… Не бывает чудес иных, кроме тех чудес, что мы сами себе напишем и создадим...

Расскажи мне, что я остался здесь не один.


© Copyright: Кот Басё

----------


## Римма

И время будет идти по кругу, считая бусины старых четок, и разлучая людей друг с другом, готовить встречи для разлученных, и время будет стирать жестоко – освобождая для новых место, не слыша просьбы, не помня сроков, пусть слишком больно – но очень честно. И время – будет. Однажды просто случится нашим – бери и веруй. Мы называемся миром взрослых, где каждый день измеряем мерой знакомой боли, привычной силы, что заставляет крутиться глобус. А жить не так уж невыносимо. Сложнее –выжить, но ты попробуй. Ведь все, что было – цепочка фактов, на ней – иконка твоих историй, где гравировкой увидишь завтра все то, о чем ты сегодня споришь, где сам однажды случишься – ликом, нечетким контуром, силуэтом, и время просто сотрет улики – и ты начнешь забывать об этом. И ты начнешь находить простые, святые радости – в тихих буднях – улыбки, песни, слова, цветы…и однажды ты наконец забудешь. Мы все проходим свои мытарства – и очищаемся свежим воском. Приходит время – бери и царствуй, ложись на землю, смотри на звезды, держи оставшихся –к сердцу ближе, не бойся боль отпускать по ветру. Когда ты будешь просить – услышат, и это станет тебе ответом. И наконец-то протянут руку, и ты увидишь в окне открытом, как время тихо идет по кругу и шепчет четкам свою молитву.

(с) Кот Басе

----------


## Римма

У темной кромки, у самого края тела, где начинается аура – первый слой – ты проявляешься сутью, как ты хотела – нежной, неопытной, трепетной и незлой, ты остаешься в пульсации и движенье – еле заметный, неуловимый ритм, и оголенным проводом напряженье вдоль позвоночника вытянуто внутри… знаешь, в пустыне ночью так видят змеи – чувствуют кожей бьющееся тепло… я никого так явственно не умею.. мне ни о ком не пишется так светло... а за спиной - на фоне стены – неслышно тень отделяется облаком от тебя... я научилась записывать, как ты дышишь – это силлабо-тоника, говорят, это война ударных и безударных, выдохи пауз - не замедляя темп, это слова играют, а мне казалось – я выбиваю свой бесконечный степ... я не умею словами, не верю взглядам, я кинестетик, хилер и телепат, я проникаю в подкорку, когда ты рядом – интуитивно, образно, наугад, там нахожу ладонью больные точки, делаю светлыми коды чужих программ... и если мы вдруг остаемся в пустыне ночью, то манна небесная утром дается нам... любовь – это космос, у космоса – нет предела, он бесконечен, вечен, необъясним…
У темной кромки, у самого края тела тени сливаются, делая нас одним.

(с) Кот Басе

----------


## Римма

Я хочу тебе сниться – без нелепых предлогов, без замков и паролей, без звонков и советов, я хочу проникать в твои сны понемногу, сквозь закрытые веки согревающим светом, растворяющим звуком, осторожным касаньем, поцелуем и вдохом, отпечатками пальцев… Я хочу заходить к тебе в сон, воскресая, наполняясь тобой, и в тебе оставаться, прорастать, принимать твои теплые соки, распускаться цветком, раздвигая границы ощутимого мира… Ты не знаешь, насколько я люблю тебя.

Нет. Я хочу тебе сниться.

(с) Кот Басё

----------


## Римма

Сквер преломлен в реке – золотом спит на дне. Осень в моей руке. Я отражаюсь в ней. Мимо мостов, дорог, мимо кирпичных стен ветер несет листок на голубом холсте. В призрачной дымке бел город семи холмов. Мне бы кричать тебе, но не хватает слов, мне бы тебя искать, но не откроешь дверь… 
Как ты была близка. Как далеко теперь.

Сквер преломлен в реке – словно в стекле лучи. Я продолжаюсь: с кем? Осень моя молчит. Солнечный зайчик спит где-то внутри меня. Осень, столица, сплин. Листья. Разлука. Я. Время на вкус горчит, ветер играет джаз. Сколько у нас причин? Сколько причин – для нас? Воздух во мне дрожит – с сердцем моим един.
Где ты сейчас, скажи? Где мне тебя найти?

Сквер преломлен в реке – калейдоскоп разбит. Осень в моей руке. Ты – у меня внутри. Зеркало – как порог. Переступить  его…  Город семи дорог – и колокольный звон, и вереница птиц, тающих там, где свет. Я не могу уйти – выхода больше нет. Сквер сентябрит. Река ртутью ползет к нулю. Осень горит в руках.

Как я тебя люблю...

(с) Кот Басё

----------


## Римма

Мы в тебя верили, думали, ты всесилен,  агнцев на заклание приносили, ослепляли зрячих во имя твоей любви, мы хотели чуда, кричали: «Яви, яви!».  Что же ты нес свой крест, а потом споткнулся, что же ты от чад своих отвернулся, почему копье входит в плоть твою человечью, и спастись тебе некуда и оправдаться нечем? Это не потому ли, что ты совсем ничего не можешь, ты пришел в наш город, назвал себя сыном божьим,  собирал нас по вечерам, говорил нам притчи,  да  только у нас в почете один обычай. Кто приходит к нам ночью, того мы узнаем днем. Если хочешь быть богом – мы первым тебя распнем, повиси на кресте, расскажи нам про чудеса, разве истинный бог не умеет себя спасать? Ты хотел научить нас, как  в мире прожить со всеми. Среди нас есть сборщики податей, фарисеи, блудницы, что приходят просить прощенья, есть предатель, прокуратор, первосвященник…  Имя нам легион, так скажи на милость, где твоя божья сущность, господня сила? Почему ты не сходишь с креста,  не творишь чудес? Почему умираешь здесь?

Что ответит Он тем, кто не ждет от Него ответа? Он смотрит на город, вдыхает порывы ветра, становится вдруг бесплотен и невредим. Приветствует тьму,  идущую не за ним.


© Copyright: Кот Басё

----------


## Римма

Знаешь, папа, так тихо в рощице.
Ни зверей кругом, ни людей.
Мне совсем умирать не хочется,
даже ради твоих идей.
Ну не звали б меня учителем -
был бы плотник, пастух, рыбак...
Папа!
Можно не так...мучительно?
Или лучше - совсем никак?
Да скрутил бы ты в небе дулю им,
откровением для властей.
Ты ж меня не спросил - хочу ли я
жизнь заканчивать на кресте.
Милосердия мне бы, толику -
нож под сердце, в кувшине яд,
как представлю - в печенках колики
и озноб с головы до пят,
и душа, словно заяц, мечется -
перепугана и проста.
Извини...я - сын человеческий
от рождения до креста.
С чем сравню эту жизнь? Да с ветошью -
руки вытер и сжег в печи...
А Иуда два дня не ест уже
и неделю уже - молчит.
Плохо, папа, ты это выдумал,
хоть на выдумку и мастак.
Может, ты их простишь? Без выкупа?
Просто так?...


© Copyright: Геннадий Нейман

----------


## Римма

Я прорасту в асфальте и песке,
Ладонями - к разбегу дождевому,
Фонарному осколку неживому,
Забытому у осени в виске.

Я прорасту сквозь тихую траву.
И будут листья падать мимо, мимо...
И все дороги вечера - до Рима,
А все дороги утра - в синеву.

Меня не тронут мертвые слова,
Лишь по губам скользнет чужая мера.
Осенний свет без ласки и размера
Погладит всех детей по головам.

Я прорасту не зло, не вопреки,
А как дыхание сквозь губы века,
Как из доски непрошенная ветка
И как из кисти глупые мазки.

(с) Инна Ф.

----------


## Римма

Я как terra incognita, новое государство – сам себя отыщи, завоюй, разделяй и властвуй, мне не выданы номер, герб, президент и паспорт, я последний уцелевший абориген. Я заложник всех колоний и резерваций, приучивший сердце больше не разбиваться, но природа продолжает сопротивляться, оживляя какой-то необъяснимый ген. Он мешает дышать, он, как вирус, идет по венам, подчиняя, стирая, делая чьим-то пленным, бьется током – неожиданно, как антенна, если ты ее надежно не заземлишь. Я спасаюсь горячим кофе, закрытой дверью, мантрой: «я не люблю, не хочу, не могу, не верю»…

Ты приходишь спазмом в левое подреберье, получаешь вид на жительство.

И болишь.

© Кот Басё

***




.


Девушка, дайте пробирку, добавьте лед, позовите самого старого астронавта. Моя кровь отрицательна, время ее не пьет, в ней вода морская - соль, темнота и йод, пусть попробует - ни капли земного завтра. Подтвердите: не печатью - случайный жест, больше нам об этом знать ничего не надо. Оставайтесь здесь на страже, на этаже, вам верховный врач во сне намекнул уже: подобрали идеального кандидата. 

Небо треснуло над городом, как плита, сердце громкое, но ЦУП говорит по-русски. 

Ходит слух, туда никто еще не летал. 

Не железная воля, это другой металл.

Созданный выдерживать перегрузки.

(с) Кот Басё

----------


## Римма

Я как terra incognita, новое государство – сам себя отыщи, завоюй, разделяй и властвуй, мне не выданы номер, герб, президент и паспорт, я последний уцелевший абориген. Я заложник всех колоний и резерваций, приучивший сердце больше не разбиваться, но природа продолжает сопротивляться, оживляя какой-то необъяснимый ген. Он мешает дышать, он, как вирус, идет по венам, подчиняя, стирая, делая чьим-то пленным, бьется током – неожиданно, как антенна, если ты ее надежно не заземлишь. Я спасаюсь горячим кофе, закрытой дверью, мантрой: «я не люблю, не хочу, не могу, не верю»…

Ты приходишь спазмом в левое подреберье, получаешь вид на жительство.

И болишь.

© Кот Басё

----------


## Римма

Родилась – нетронутая новь.
подросла – изрезанная ширь.
Господи, зачем ты дал любовь
Острую такую, что не сшить,

Перед  ней броня -  воздушный шелк,
Для нее ни  крепостей -  ни пут,
и душа, как раненый живот.
Господи, укрыть бы чем – нибудь.

Но стою, до слов обнажена.
Кровоточит - это ли печаль.
Господи, спасибо, что жива.
Господи, не надо прекращать.


© Copyright: Кесслер Оксана,

----------


## NEET

нимфы учатся молиться

ноябрьский город, скоропостижно осиротевший:
не оступись, не споткнись, не сгинь.
она смотрит через стекло на улицу запотевшую,
думает: завтра надену зимние сапоги.

так смотрят вперёд через узкую-узкую прорезь
пулемёта, так магазинами автомата
измеряют время; так русалочка отдаёт свой голос
за самого неперспективного кандидата.

и корчится сердце, злится, клокочет жалобно,
от мятого сердца остался худой лоскут.
гамлет, гамлет, слышишь, не выходи на палубу,
там тебя розенкранц с гильденстерном ждут.

потому что мёртвые не уходят, в этом весь смысл их,
но ты с ними заодно, потому отринь
свой глупый страх – ныне и присно
и вовеки веков, аминь.

но сколько бы вечных истин нечаянно ни открыли мы,
сколько бы ни говорили по существу,
слова, слова, слова стрекозиными крыльями
падают на выжженную траву.

© Ксения Желудова

----------


## Римма

ммм, хорошее

----------


## Римма

Стоит человек. Незначим и нераздут. 
Человек стоит, а слёзы его идут. 
По котам идут, по скотам идут, по грязи. 
Человек становится человеком в этой связи. 
Собирает себя. По веточкам, по дровам. 
Слёзы идут по трупам и головам, 
По еле выжившим, по матери без дитя. 
Тело без боли – не тело, а так, культя. 
Стоит человек. Внутри человека Бог, 
Тепло и огонь. Он спичечный коробок. 
Внутри человека мир, если полистать. 
В плачущих Бог обретает суть, набирает стать...

(с) Кирилл Табишев

----------


## Римма

Извлечена, похожая на звук 
Нерастворимых звёздных пелотонов 
Мелодия переплетенья рук 
Земного мира падших фараонов, 
Ведомых переплавленным лучом... 
Я струны 
предпоследние 
расстрою, 
Чтоб ты ушла с единственным ключом, 
Чтоб азимут поставить с высотою. 
И наши судьбы будут предъявлять 
Неясный алгоритм своих апломбов 
На ржавом пульте С-125 
В обросших плавниками катакомбах.

© Красноглиняный Голем

----------


## Римма

Ты в города изломанный ландшафт 
Заходишь вместе с близнецом сиамским 
И мёртвые разрезы, урны шахт 
Затапливаешь сном артезианским. 
Избыток кислорода проглоти, 
Пока его источники робеют. 
И берег закольцуется в груди 
Как самый дальний бесконечный берег. 
И ты увидишь кольцевой закат 
Растянутый на башнях нарочитых, 
И письмена ошибочных симкарт 
Застрянут в искривлённых микрочипах. 
И охвативший зеркало озноб 
Из амальгамы выцедит полоний, 
Когда твоё последнее письмо 
В эфир запустит леса глаз вороний. 


© Красноглиняный Голем

----------


## Римма

люби, говорю, люби, говорю, не кусь, 
спиной шерстяной прижимайся ко мне, люби, 
так ночь наступает, а я в любовь облекусь, 
и буду гладить, и спрячусь в ее глуби. 

а он отвечает кусь, говорит я есть, 
я, может быть, не любовь, а благая весть, 
я, может, вообще не чтобы я сам любить, 
а чтобы вот так среди ночи с тобой говорить. 

я есть, говорит, посмотри, я совсем другой, 
и нос у меня непохожий на твой, и шерсть, 
живот мой роскошен, как поле поздней весной, 
и розов мой рот, и уши остры, я есть. 

я есть, я радость небесная, я другой, 
так гладь мое горло и уши мои тереби, 
учись понимать язык полуночный мой, 
люби, говорит, люби, говорит, люби. 

(с) Лемерт

----------


## Римма

Мой друг скарификатор рисует на людях шрамами, обучает их мастерству добровольной боли. Просит уважать ее суть, доверяться, не быть упрямыми, не топить ее в шутке, в панике, в алкоголе. Он преподаёт ее как науку, язык и таинство, он знаком со всеми ее законами и чертами. И кровавые раны под его пальцами заплетаются дивными узорами, знаками и цветами. 

Я живу при ашраме, я учусь миру, трезвости, монотонности, пресности, дисциплине. Ум воспитывать нужно ровно, как и надрез вести вдоль по трепетной и нагой человечьей глине. Я хочу уметь принимать свою боль без ужаса, наблюдать ее как один из процессов в теле. Я надеюсь, что мне однажды достанет мужества отказать ей в ее огромности, власти, цели. 

Потому что болью налито всё, и довольно страшною - из нее не свить ни стишка, ни бегства, ни куклы вуду; сколько ни иду, никак ее не откашляю, сколько ни реву, никак ее не избуду. Кроме боли, нет никакого иного опыта, ею задано все, она требует подчиниться. И поэтому я встаю на заре без ропота, я служу и молюсь, я прилежная ученица. 

Вырежи на мне птицу, серебряного пера, от рожденья правую, не боящуюся ни шторма, ни голода, ни обвала. Вырежи и залей самой жгучей своей растравою, чтоб поглубже въедалась, помедленней заживала. Пусть она будет, Господи, мне наградою, пусть в ней вечно таится искомая мною сила. Пусть бы из холодного ада, куда я падаю, за минуту до мрака она меня выносила. 

(с) Вера Полозкова

----------


## Римма

БУРЛАКИ НА НЕБЕ 

Замолчи свой гибельный отсчет, 
Я и без него себя прерву. 
За веревку, рвущую плечо, 
Я тяну погоду над Москву. 

Наползает в сполохах огня 
Облако на дымные круги. 
Это непохоже на меня - 
Рваться, чтобы радовать других. 

Я себе едина правота 
В этой груде будущих руин. 
Что не сможет смыть моя вода, 
То подпалят молнии мои. 

Я себе оплот, форпост, броня, 
Дольче вита и феличита. 
Но покамест спрячься за меня, 
Спрячься за и прекрати считать 

Дни до окончания жары, 
Ночи до начала холодов. 
Облако прорвется, как нарыв 
От ремня во всю мою ладонь. 

Вот - вода тягучая, как воск, 
Долгая, как тысяча ночей. 
Если весь я ради ничего, 
Будь моим единственным зачем.

(c) Алексей Колесниченко

----------


## Римма

Наша осень играет дурочку, сентябрится, издевается, снимается, издаётся, 
заполняет собою улицы и таблицы, то готовится к наступлению, то сдаётся 
первой кровью замочных скважин, густой и ржавой, заливается беспризорностью по канистрам, 
вызывает недоумение и пожарных, чтобы выступить и под занавес поклониться.
Мы наёмники нашей осени. По команде мы повязаны вдохновением и шарфами. 
Занимая за нами очередь в автомате, обделённые неслучайностью, вы попали 
под раздачу копыт и крыльев, рогов и нимбов – обязательной атрибутики суицида. 
Каждый смертный имеет право родиться мимо, просто в осень и без привязки к часам и цифрам. 
Каждый смертный, включая фары и самых буйных, если функции сохранения задолбали, 
безусловно, имеет право влюбиться в пулю и поймать её на излёте, зажав зубами.


(c) Sterva

----------


## Римма

Но ещё не проиграно!

пресытившись тьмой человеческих антологий,
нас сортируют уставшие, злые боги...
невидимым маркером ставят на избранных метки.
город на пятничный холст расплескал неон,
я в его чреве – испуганный эмбрион
в ожиданьи стальной кюретки.

как объяснить это?
словно течешь водой – 
восхитительно-бесхребетный и молодой,
повторяешь собой изгибы чужого русла...
льнешь доверчивой глиной к теплым его рукам,
он лениво процедит – "упрямый... живи пока."
и вдохнет в тебя новый день... одуряюще-тусклый.

пусть твердят – "он воскреснет... и расточатся врази..."
мы с тобой поколение "pepsi" и эвтаназий,
обживаем свой комфортабельный, тихий ад.
посмотри – Мессалина с Иудой играют в покер,
неуёмный Фагот разливает всем "Johnnie Walker",
Достоевский и Гоголь спорят – кто виноват?

поверь, что безумие – просто выход за грань...
милосердная пуля, взрывающая гортань.

но еще не проиграно! пепел зажав в горсти,
любящих помни... распявших тебя – прости.
выключаем реальность и видим в синхронном сне – 

как Земля-колыбель качается в темноте...
завтра у нас не будет запретных тем.

хмарь ледяного солнца... горячий снег...


© Copyright: Даша Якутия

----------


## Кайлиана

> И еще одна:
> 
> Январь. За окнами ночь и стужа.
> Поить какао и гнать в постель.
> И сказку читать непременно нужно!
> Ты входишь, слегка прикрываешь дверь.
> 
> Садишься устало на край кровати,
> В руках сжимая огромный том.
> ...


 
Все понимаю, но копирайты указывайте, пожалуйста, когда берете стихи.

----------


## Nord

*Кайлиана*, а чего вы боитесь? Что не узнают о вас? Так кому понравилось - сам вас сыщет, или я подскажу. Себе же я ничего не приписываю - уж не раз повторил тут.

...Что вы с этими копирайтами, словно вам пять копеек с миллиона не сдали... Вам таланта мало?

----------


## Кайлиана

> *Кайлиана*, а чего вы боитесь? Что не узнают о вас? Так кому понравилось - сам вас сыщет, или я подскажу. Себе же я ничего не приписываю - уж не раз повторил тут.
> 
> ...Что вы с этими копирайтами, словно вам пять копеек с миллиона не сдали... Вам таланта мало?


 Отнюдь, я ничего не боюсь, тем более не ищу славы. Но увы, так уж сложились обстоятельства, что для меня это - дело принципа.
И, на самом деле, моей просьбы, как автора, достаточно для того, чтобы этот самый копирайт указать и не пытаться устраивать со мной разбирательства, что абсолютно бессмысленно.

----------


## Осень2016

http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/adisia

Норд, человека тоже можно понять.

Кайлиана, я лично всегда смотрю - чьи стихи. Спасибо Вам за Ваши чудесные произведения. С другой стороны, если бы эти стихи не были размещены на этом форуме - я бы никогда не узнала про них и про Вас. ))

----------


## Nord

> Отнюдь, я ничего не боюсь, тем более не ищу славы. Но увы, так уж сложились обстоятельства, что для меня это - дело принципа.
> И, на самом деле, моей просьбы, как автора, достаточно для того, чтобы этот самый копирайт указать и не пытаться устраивать со мной разбирательства, что абсолютно бессмысленно.


 Я удалил ваш стих, *Кайлиана*. А то вдруг он кому-нибудь без копирайта бы понравился. 

Еще тут ваши стихи я где-то постил?

----------


## Кайлиана

> Я удалил ваш стих, *Кайлиана*. А то вдруг он кому-нибудь без копирайта бы понравился. 
> 
> Еще тут ваши стихи я где-то постил?


 Благодарю Вас. Нет, вроде, нет.

----------


## Кайлиана

Спасибо. ) 
Я не против размещения стихов где угодно. Просто прошу указывать авторство. )

----------


## NEET

Появляются, плывут и исчезают
Облака в пространстве моего ума.
Кто же тот, который наблюдает?
Где живет он?
Где его страна?
Чем он дышит?
Может всем на свете?
Лишь соприкасается со мной
Легкий, как дыханье ветер,
Лунный свет и ледяной покой..
Покажись! Мой внутренний Свидетель!
Расскажи, как жизнь за жизнью ты
Наблюдал поэзию страданья,
Беспристрастно, словно с высоты.
Видел бесконечность воплощенья:
Смех и слезы; радость и печаль..
Ждал лишь одного - Объединения,
Созерцая голубую даль..
Ты же ведаешь, что время иллюзорно.
Нет былого, будущего нет..
Бесконечность проявляется безмолвно - 
Тайный Звук, затем Лучи и Свет..
Стань со мной единым с этим Звуком,
Светом и Лучами обогрей,
Пусть пространство все в себя вбирает - 
Небо, землю, глубину морей..
Нету больше ничего иного - 
Тайный звук ВСЕ растворил в себе,
Свет - как мощный взрыв Сверхновой..
Каждый луч, как память о тебе.

----------


## Nord

Хвала отчаявшимся. Если бы не мы,
То кто бы здесь работал на контрасте.
Пока живые избегают тьмы,
Дерутся, задыхаются от страсти,
Рожают новых и берут взаймы,
Мы городские сумрачные власти.
Любимые наместники зимы.

Хвала отчаянью. Оно имеет ген
И от отца передается к сыну.
Как ни пытались вывести вакцину –
То нитроглицерин, то гексоген.
В больницах собирают образцы, ну
И кто здоров и хвалит медицину -
Приезжий.
Кто умрет - абориген.

Хвала отчалившим. Счастливого пути.
Погрузочный зашкаливает счетчик
На корабле – ко дну бы не пойти,
У океана слабый позвоночник.
В Ковчег не допускают одиночек,
И мы друг к другу в гости к десяти
Приходим с тортиком.
Нас некому спасти.

Хвала Отчизне. Что бы без нее
Мы знали о наркотиках и винах,
О холоде, дорогах, херувимах,
Родителях и ценах на сырье.

Отчаянье, плоди неуязвимых.
Мы доблестное воинство твое.

----------


## Nord

меня нельзя обвинить в постоянстве,
но я люблю тебя
больше, чем себе может позволить человек

в этот век
в этом просторе
в этом пространстве

ты - чистейшая нота,
услышанная мной, в детстве,
в церковном хоре.

ты - суббота,
когда просыпаешься
и у тебя только одно дело - море.

я не буду что-то доказывать,
я же не пастор, чтобы кричать "поверьте, поверьте" ,
но встретив тебя,
я начал бояться смерти.

----------


## Freezer2007

Влагу вина, излей, на дно бокала,

Смотри на солнце, сквозь его слезу,

Судьба, что душу ягоды украла,

Монах, кто помогал взрастить лозу.

Вложили жизнь в бочонок дивной влаги,

Здесь яркий цвет и первородный блеск.

Сей цвет не люди создали, а маги,

И словно слышишь спелых ягод треск.

Вдохни.… Сей аромат чарует разум,

Он как наркотик сковывает ум.

Мотивы слышно песен, старых дум,

То слад… то прян… то в чувствах древний шум,

Горчинки, что веками созревала.

«Коснись губами к ягодной росе»

Испить глоток…Нас влага искушала.

Сей вкус прекрасен, сладок... но не все…

все тайны нам вино не рассказало,

Лишь солнце, сквозь бокал, окрасив ало.

----------


## Тальчик

Я так понимаю, здесь свои стихи можно выкладывать? 
Ну тогда поделюсь своими.


Как из потухшего кинозала,
Словно осенние, желтые листья,
Будто дождавшиеся финала,
Люди уходят из нашей жизни.

Кто-то тихо, а кто-то - шумно,
Кто-то намусоривши изрядно,
Легкой походкой или в раздумьях
И большинство не придет обратно.

Бывает, хочется в след им крикнуть:
"Вернись! Мне холодно, душно, страшно!"
Но если вдуматься, если вникнуть,
В принципе, это не так уж важно.

Зажгутся огни в кинозале - и в жизни,
И множество новых людей войдет.
Не стоит жалеть об опавших листьях, 
Весною дерево расцветет.

----------


## Тальчик

Иногда наши шрамы и раны
Не дают нам больше терпеть.
Люди строят разные планы,
Он планирует свою смерть.

Он как все на работу ходит,
Погрязает, как все, в делах,
Только ночи душа проводит
В лабиринтах и зеркалах.

Он пленен в своем темном замке,
Ему черный - любимый цвет,
Ему жизнь - лишь замки и рамки
И обратной дороги нет.

Не находит причин смеяться,
И обиды не улеглись.
Людям хочется подниматься,
Ему хочется падать вниз.

Ничего не будет как прежде,
Сердце - камень, душа - базальт.
Его горести и надежды
Оросят городской асфальт.

----------


## Тальчик

Девочка, дочь очередного пропащего поколения,
С каких пор ты стала видеть в смерти освобождение?
Когда перестала ждать от судьбы приятных сюрпризов?
Какой был день, когда ты впервые подумала зачем тебе жизнь?

В каждом углу, отовсюду смотрит опасность.
Видишь, как ты сегодня потеряна и несчастна?
Как бы ты ни улыбалась, ни красилась, одевалась стильно,
Перед смертью ты слаба, отчаянна и бессильна.

Так часто кажется, что все потеряло смысл,
Как же сложно гнать от себя эту мысль,
Зашей себе рот, зажмурься, закрой кулаками уши,
Обними коленки, спрячься в углу, и надейся, что станет лучше.

----------


## Тальчик

Кого-то влечет наука,
Искусство, мир, красота,
Меня же, - странная штука! - 
Влечет к себе темнота.

Каждый чего-то хочет - 
Карьера, богатство, брак,
А я коротаю ночи
Вглядываясь во-мрак.

Оттуда тянутся руки,
Смеется беззубый рот,
А я, от тоски и скуки,
Все вглядываюсь вперед.

Во рту становится сухо,
В груди прорастает ком,
И кто-то сжимает руку
Каменным кулаком.

Из бездны доносятся звуки
Твердящие "никогда...",
Твердят мне раскинуть руки
И сделать шаг в никуда.

Ничто не будет как прежде,
Исчезнут тоска и грусть
Но знаете, есть надежда
Я здесь, я пока держусь.

----------


## Тальчик

Не пытайся меня понять
У тебя ничего не выйдет.
Мне давно уже наплевать,
Если хочешь меня обидеть.

Ты решил я умна? Добра?
Тебе лгали, теперь я злая!
Может, теплой была вчера,
А сегодня я замерзаю.

Где там нож для моей спины?
Не вонзай, ему будет тесно!
Сохрани его для стены,
Чтоб на память себе повесить.

Потому что ты другом БЫЛ,
А сегодня ты - просто призрак.
В моей жизни полно могил
Для друзей предыдущих жизней.

И оттуда их не поднять
Да они бы и сами не встали.
Не пытайся меня понять - 
Тебя ждет разочарованье.

----------


## Тальчик

Почитала стихи которые до меня выкладывали и аж стыдно стало, что свои выложила)) Пишут же люди! Это ж ничего себе!

----------


## Человек из будущего

Навеяно этой веткой ))

*-Зомби-*
_В моём теле нет живого места,
в моём теле пули из огня,
в моём теле ранены все органы,
Вырваны и сердце и душа.
Я ходячий зомби, манекен из плоти,
мною управляет кукловод,
собираю души по дороге,
отправляю тем, кто управляет мной.
Где моя серебрянная пуля?
Где осиновый мой кол?
Где мой духовный учитель?
Кто убьёт того, кто управляет мной?
И тогда вернёмся мы на небо,
и тогда мы обретём покой,
и тогда к Отцу Небесному
возвратимся из ада мы домой._


-*Человек накопительное*-
_Человек существо накопительное,
копит знания, блага, злость,
копит горе, обиды и ненависть,
копит всю пережитую боль,
только радость оставит мимо он,
только счастье упустит вновь,
даже мысли хорошие, светлые
не возьмёт он на долго с собой..._


- *Мой мир* -
_Мой мир как клетка, я в поиске ключа 
Мой мир как скрипка без смычка 
Мой мир как солнце без дождя 
Мой мир машина без руля )) 
Мой мир корабль на песке 
Мой мир дорога на воде 
Мой мир футбол без вратаря 
Мой мир источник без ручья 
Мой мир высотка без лифта 
Мой мир кино, но я слепой )) 
Мой мир музыка, но я глухой 
Мой мир добро, но в нём я злой )) 
Мой мир удача, но не со мной 
Мой мир художник без холста 
Мой мир всадник без коня 
Мой мир огонь, но нет огня 
Мой мир мечта, но без меня )))_
©Leo Rick

----------


## Человек из будущего

- *А я мечтал* -

_А я мечтал что стану ближе к небу, 
А я мечтал что струны запоют, 
А я мечтал что люди за спиною, 
С ножами за мной не побегут, 

И где-то я мечтал о счастье, 
Что видел только я во сне, 
Моя печаль разбудит во мне краски, 
И ими разукрашу вашу грусть. 

О чем еще мечтать я мог бы, 
О том, что мне бы снегом стать, 
О том, что снегом падать легче, 
Чем смерть увидеть в пропасти сейчас, 

И может быть я что-то потеряю, 
А может быть кого-то я найду, 
Того, Кто звёзды укрывает, 
Того, Кто открывает млечный путь. 

Мои мечты обыденные мысли, 
Построить крепость на земле, 
Чтоб рядом золотые горы, 
Сверкали так, чтоб убивали грусть. 

Но эта грусть не лечится деньгами, 
Не лечится словами и мечтой, 
Сестра моя родная ты со мною, 
С тобой я эту песенку пою..._
©Leo Rick

----------


## Человек из будущего

-*Королевский шут*-

_Сегодня королевский бал,
Король к гостям шута позвал,
Шут долго корчил рожи всем,
Смешил до слёз и был в узде,
И ржал как конь,
И был как слон,
И как козёл бодался,
Король в тот вечер был доволен,
И дал  шуту три дня свободы,
И звонкий кошелёк монет,
Чтобы украсить его смех.
Одевшись не по-шутовски,
Шут вышел погулять в народ,
Увидев нищих и больных,
Глухих, слепых, калек кривых,
Беднейший люд ремесленный, и жизнь ту изнутри,
Шут призадумался,
И смех его пропал,
Он вспоминал как в десять лет,
Отец придворным короля,
За грош серебряный продал, определив его удел,
И добрая была душа шута,
Хоть и кривил он ей всегда,
Отдал все деньги королевской почести,
Голодным, нищим и другим сиротам,
И вот явился шут через три дня,
К назначенному сроку в замок,
Король спросил – Как плут наш отдохнул?
Но взгляд шута холодной мимикой застыл,
Без смеха и веселья, король даже опешил,
Что шут ты мой не весел?
Невесело там мой король, 
Там люд беззубый и хромой, беднейший и голодный,
Король услышав сей ответ, был возмущен до злости,
И приказал побить шута и запереть в темнице.
Неделя там уже прошла,
Король опять шута позвал,
Что шут ты мой не весел?
Невесело там мой король, 
Там люд беззубый и хромой, беднейший и голодный,
Король был не утешен,
И приказал побить шута, и запереть в темнице,
Прошли недели две,
Король шута к себе позвал
Что шут ты мой не весел?
Невесело там мой король, 
Там люд беззубый и хромой, беднейший и голодный,
Король был в ярости и злости,
И приказал побить шута,
Да так, чтобы трещали кости,
Чтобы спина не зажила, 
И месяц чтоб побыл в темнице.
Король был долго без шута,
И долго не смеялся,
Тот шут смешил его всегда, король себе признался,
Настало время, срок прошел
Король шута опять позвал,
Что шут ты мой не весел?
Но шут голодный и хромой,
Беззубый, бедный и слепой,
Ответ свой молвил как и прежде:
Невесело там мой король, 
Там люд беззубый и хромой, беднейший и голодный,
Шут досказал и умер.
Король был зол как прежде, никто его не тешил,
Ведь шут тот был любимым чудным смехом короля,
И вот прошло не мало лет,
Король забыл что значит смех,
Никто его так не смешил,
И сердце превращалось в лёд,
Он был жесток, суров и горд,
Пока в один прекрасный день,
Увидел ласточку в окне,
Душа шута теплилась в ней,
Король заплакал от тоски.
Поняв, что жизнь его пуста,
Раздал пол царства, всех щадя,
Порядки новые завёл, народ его уже зацвёл,
Придворных всех он распустил,
И жить по новому велел,
Стал справедливым королём, 
И помнил, что сказал тот шут…_
©Leo Rick

----------


## culexus

Пора понимать и не спорить.
Со стуком часов и сердец.
Любую из вечных историй
Ждет самый обычный конец.

Судьба, как никто, обнимает
До хруста, до выпуклых вен.
Но, все же, когда отнимает,
То что-нибудь дарит взамен.

Кого-нибудь вместо кого-то.
И хочешь того или нет,
У жизни такая работа -
Вести человека на свет.

Пора принимать без протеста
Одну из бессменных систем:
Всему свое время и место.
А самое главное – всем.

----------


## culexus

Гул затих. Я вышел на подмостки.
Прислонясь к дверному косяку,
Я ловлю в далеком отголоске,
Что случится на моем веку.

На меня наставлен сумрак ночи
Тысячью биноклей на оси.
Если только можно, Aвва Oтче,
Чашу эту мимо пронеси.

Я люблю Твой замысел упрямый
И играть согласен эту роль.
Но сейчас идет другая драма,
И на этот раз меня уволь.

Но продуман распорядок действий,
И неотвратим конец пути.
Я один, все тонет в фарисействе.
Жизнь прожить — не поле перейти.

----------


## Unity

Ваше авторское творчество, господин *culexus*?

----------


## culexus

> Ваше авторское творчество, господин *culexus*?


 
Не-а. Первое - какая-то девушка написала, я не помню имени, а второе - Пастернак.

----------


## culexus

> Ваше авторское творчество, господин *culexus*?


 
Ня. Чуть больше года назад написал : )

***

И вот - тысячу лет спустя -
Я стучусь в твои двери, как сумасшедший,
Как сорвавшийся с цепи зверь дикий -
Открой же! Открой! - Это я!

А ты - спросонок, а ты там за дверью тепла и нежна...
Ты никак не поймешь - с чего это дверь дрожит под ударами чужака..?
Ты ничего не помнишь - ты не помнишь даже самой себя.

Я шепчу тебе: помнишь как мы расстались? -
Ни "Прощай", ни "Прости". Ни хотя бы "*** отсоси!"
Ты кричишь из-за двери: Вы - больной!
Ну конечно же я больной - к доктору не ходи!

...Если бы я не был болен...
У меня внутри черте что.
И с головой непорядок.
Я пришел, чтобы выблевать это всё.

Я бы и не приходил. Может быть.
Но из меня не хочет оно выходить...
Когда столько всего, что есть сказать -
Нет никакого смысла что-либо говорить.

Остается только рвать на себе. И крушить
И я рву... и оно капает прямо на грязный подъездный пол.
Я и сам стекаю вниз по двери спиной.

И не жду ничего.

И тут ты всё вспоминаешь.
Нас. То. Это. Себя.
Дергаешь дверь и открываешь
Глаза.

***

Это первое стихотворение, которое написалось само. Я писал в своей жизни нестолько стишков ранее, но в основном - выстреливала какая-то фраза, рифма, мысль сильно заряженные эмоционально, а остальное уже дописывалось, додумывалось и выстраивалось вокруг. А этот стих...

Я притопал на работу и с утра на меня навалилось какое-то стремное, тягучее чувство... Я попытался отвязаться от него, ковырялся в коде - но в голове, да и вообще - во внутри было паршиво, до тошноты, я не мог сосредоточиться на работе... Я было попробовал потаскаться в интернете, чтобы отвлечься, включил музыку - но и музыка как наждаком по стеклу... И самое главное - я не мог понять с чего мне так хреново? Внутри что-то бродило, словно я чем-то отравился, и хотелось уже просто отвязаться от этого всего....

Наконец я сел, открыл блокнот - и всё это стихотворение выплеснулось: целиком, за несколько минут и совершенно в том виде, в каком оно тут - без правок.

Странное чувство : ) Какого-то больного вдохновения, причем рассудочно от меня совершенно не зависевшего - я не намеревался ничего писать, и не знал сам - о чем напишу, да и предпосылок, переживаний, связанных со строками стиха - не имел... В общем - вот : )

А стиш, наверное, корявенький - как обычно у меня. Но есть в нем какое-то болезненное очарование, и то, что стоит за ним - та самая странная муза, принудившая написать меня это стихотворение : )

----------


## Holly Alto

culexus, браво

----------


## tempo

Так и вспомнилась Учитель русской литературы с еврейским именем, еврейским отчеством и еврейским выговором   :Smile: 
Этот стих я читал на экзамене по литературе...

----------


## culexus

> culexus, браво


 Тащем-то в этом случае ей-богу браво не мне : ) Оно само сложилось, а я так - только записывал.

----------


## culexus

В этой жизни у всех очень много проблем:
Те замёрзли, а эти вспотели.
Иннокентий во всем видел маленький член,
В чем попало, не только на теле.
.
В огурцах и в грибах, и в помаде для губ,
И в скульптурах: в Геракле, в Давиде.
[Усечённая призма, цилиндр и куб, -
Даже куб был слегка членовиден!]
.
Видия тачку: на тюнинге, шины -Мишлен,
Ламбо-двери, не тачка, а зайка,-
Он твердил: «У хозяина маленький член!»
Даже если хозяин - хозяйка.
.
Про мужчин с бородой, а таких миллион,
Говорил: «Маскируются гниды!»
Даже в членах союза писателей он
Видел то, почему знамениты.
.
Иннокентий вставлял этот символ везде,
Хоть ни разу его не просили:
В комментарии к фото о новой звезде,
К новостям о проблемах в России,
.
В обсуждения фильмов, дизайнов, реформ,
Космонавтики, санкций, франшизы,-
И, не видя других измерений и форм,
Он шагал с этим членом по жизни...
.
В нашем мире у всех очень много проблем,
Эти склонны к войне, те - к запою,
.
Но когда ты во всем видишь маленький член,
.
Это связано только с тобою!

***

От ран сердечных не спасает йод -
Царапины внутри, а не на коже.
Одна даёт, другая не даёт,
И в прочем - абсолютно не похожи.
.
Как сочное жаркое и бульон -
Ту жаришь, эта мучает диетой.
В одну влюблён, в другую не влюблён,
И трудно выбрать между той и этой.
.
В которую влюблён, она - огонь,
Наркотик, с дуру пущенный по вене,
Она своей точенною ногой 
Растопчет даже без прикосновений.
.
Вторая первой уступает всем -
Не может улыбнуться так же мило,
Но согласилась на БДСМ 
И все сама для этого купила.
.
Для первой - сумки, розы и духи
Без обязательств - это главный принцип,
Ты должен смирно ждать ее руки
На случай, если не прискачут принцы.
.
Вторая говорит, что ей близка
Свободная любовь - ну врёт, короче,
И тайно вводит  женские войска,
В твою квартиру под покровом ночи:
.
То трусики забудет, то пальто,
Кастрюльку, сковородку, что-то к чаю...
Весь день ты честно думаешь о той,
А ночью память словно отключают.
.
Ты даже раздобрел за эти дни -
Тебе идёт. Насытишься и стонешь:
«Ах, можно было б их соединить -
БДСМ и сладкую истому».
.
То рвешься в небо, то идешь ко дну,
Боишься даже думать о расплате...
.
Наступит день, ты выберешь одну -
.
И ошибёшься, при любом раскладе.

***

Шампанского закажи нам,
А то тяжело дышать,
Тело это машина,
В которой сидит душа.
Сначала водить опасно,
И бабушка не велит,
Но ты получаешь паспорт,
Как дедовы Жигули.
В судьбе твоей подростковой 
Случается перелом -
Ты в этой машине скован,
Ведь ты не Ален Делон,
На улице дразнят странно,
Родня говорит - не верь:
"Ты едешь не в рестораны,
А в правильный универ!"
.
Ты едешь, куда деваться,
Пусть дразнят - не в первый раз,
Но лет в девятнадцать - двадцать
Твой кузов меняет класс,
И форму, и руль, и фары -
Теперь это новый Форд,
И ты выбираешь пару,
Чтоб ей предложить комфорт
Ночной придорожной страсти
Своих лошадиных сил,
Но ты не король на трассе,
А так, эконом-такси.
Ты в форме, оперативно
Решаешь, звонишь, спешишь,
И вот, ты уже в спортивной
Машине. Каков престиж!
.
Ты модный, ты эпатажный,
В тебе молодой мотор,
Пока не хватает стажа,
Но чувствуется задор.
Ты принц, у тебя невеста,
В корсете, в чулках, в фате.
И вдруг - не хватает места
Для няньки и двух детей.
.
И вновь - переходный возраст,
И вновь ты - не эталон,
И снова метаморфозы
Растет на глазах салон,
Меняются габариты,
Не выехать из ворот,
Ходовка слегка разбита,
Вписаться бы в поворот.
Как было легко на Порше,
Но эта пора ушла - 
Сначала меняешь поршень,
Потом промываешь шланг...
И ты бы купил новее,
Но тут же не магазин.
Смеется зубная фея:
"Давай, не буксуй, вези!"
.
Вдруг - лампочка на панели,
И глохнет мотор в груди.
И лучик в конце тоннеля -
Приехали,
.
выходи.
.
Выходит душа наружу
И хлопает дверцей. Хлоп.
Теперь ей уже не нужно
Телесное барахло.
Сломалась внутри пружина
И снова ты окрылен.
.
Шампанского закажи нам,
Сегодня - не за рулем.

----------


## culexus

В общем сбаламутил меня *June* - решил я просветиться насчет энтого _схизиса_, забил в поисковик... и тут понеслось : ) Часа три - сначала читал, потом на видосы канала Медфильм наткнулся - и залип... : )))

Видосы - из девяностых, все пациенты очень культурно общаются, с правильной речью - аж заслушаться можно. Даже чел у которого дебильность.
...и, короче, среди прочего один пациент с шизофренией зачитал кусочек своего стиха - я искал-искал, авторства нету. На Есенина похоже, проникновенное. В общем, вот:

А бывает капнет словно слезы дождь.
Милые дождинки вам мне не помочь.
Ветерок играя шелестит листвой.
На душе печально нет тебя со мной.
Белая березка, красный цвет рябин.
Для чего мне это если я один...

----------


## culexus

как открывается вдруг горная гряда,
разгадка, скважина; все доводы поправ, ты
возник и оказался больше правды - 
необходимый, словно был всегда. 

ты область, где кончаются слова.
ты детство, что впотьмах навстречу вышло:
клеёнка, салки, давленая вишня,
щекотка, манка, мятая трава.  

стоишь, бесспорен, заспан и влюблён,
и смотришь так, что радостно и страшно - 
как жить под взглядом, где такая яшма,
крапива, малахит, кукушкин лён.

я не умею этой прямоты
и точной нежности, пугающей у зрячих,
и я сую тебе в ладони - прячь их -
пакеты, страхи, глупости, цветы;

привет! ты пахнешь берегом реки,
подлунным, летним, в молодой осоке;
условия, экзамены и сроки
друг другу ставят только дураки,
а мы четыре жадные руки,
нашедшие назначенные строки.

----------


## culexus

В такие ночи сходят с ума или пишут бывшим,
Кричат в подушку так, что никто не слышит.
Именно в эти минуты-часы Всевышний
Находит чуть поважней дела

В такие ночи ломают судьбы и антресоли
И, онемев от внезапно разросшейся в сердце боли,
Плачут так долго, что в воздухе пахнет солью.
И мир вращается как юла.

----------


## culexus

Тебя хоть там любят? Скажи мне, не мучай!
Тебя хоть там любят? Запомни, послушай,
На всякий пожарный, на экстренный случай,
Чтоб не было трудно, я вытрясла душу!

Чтоб больше не думать и больше не помнить,
Чтоб снова тревогой тебя не изранить,
Я вытрясла душу в унынии комнат.
О Господи, дай мне короткую память!

Тебя хоть там любят? Лелеют? Целуют?
Тебя обнимают? Ты счастлив? Ты весел?
Нет-нет, не печалюсь, нет-нет, не тоскую:
Я вытрясла душу в унынии кресел!

Не холодно хоть? Не грустишь? Не измучен?
Зима, говорят, будет нынче суровой!
На всякий пожарный, на экстренный случай,
Я вытрясла душу в унынии слова,

Чтоб больше не выглядеть слабой и скучной.
Но помни: родных не бросают, не губят!
Ну что же молчишь ты? Скажи мне, не мучай:

Тебя хоть там любят?
Тебя хоть там любят?..

----------


## culexus

теперь
я все больше курю
чем говорю
вливаю в себя
по два-три виски ежевечерне
а уровень жизни в крови
по-прежнему равен нулю
и я никого не жду,
не терплю, не люблю
не помню в лицо
и не прошу прощенья

все кончено
сердце - испорченный
метроном
хирурги радеют за срочную пересадку
но я его прячу
под самым амбарным замком
хотя оно ноет во мне
болевым комком
и мне с ним непросто
точнее - совсем несладко

внутри не осталось
ни стен, ни дверей, ни сил
обугленный остов в груди
не дает покоя
мне нужно забыть
тех кто раньше меня любил
но как исключить их
из списка своих светил
и выйти из схватки
не принимая боя

блефуй до последнего
мой ненадежный друг
ты делаешь вид, что жалеешь
а я - что верю
мы сами замкнули себя
в этот чертов круг
добили, забыли и радостно сбыли с рук
теперь удивляемся стенам
за каждой дверью

в 4 a.m.
кончается Jаmеson и ночь
и только у боли
срок годности: до упора
я рада бы
все это стоически
превозмочь
собрать чемодан
и уехать отсюда прочь
но время велело терпеть
finаl cut нескоро

легко стать ошибкой в системе чужих страстей
сегодня ты в топе
а завтра - в системном сбое
я много курю
и больше не жду новостей
я в жизни встречала
предателей всех мастей
но знаешь мой друг
никто не сравнится
с тобою

----------


## culexus

Ну и для троицы, хотя уже, кажется, здесь было...

Ты - девочка для встреч, не для прощаний.
Ты улыбаешься так тонко, но уменья
Остаться соблазнительной сквозь слёзы,
Которым так блистательно владеют
Актрисы из военных кинолент, - 
Ты лишена.
Ты плачешь некрасиво.
Я думаю, Создатель испугался,
Что одарил тебя такой улыбкой,
Которой со времен Его Марии
Никто из смертных женщин не владел,
И, испугавшись, Он решил, что плакать
Тебя учить не будет.
Плачь, как хочешь.
Но ты, подумав, выбрала другое:
Не плакать.
Оставаться совершенной.
Перехитрить Того, кто всех хитрей.

Вот почему ты не пришла прощаться.
Я не сержусь.
Я вспоминаю голос.
Неровный почерк.
Волосы.
Привычку
Чуть нервно сдергивать перчатку с пальцев...
И, глядя на вагонное стекло,
Я вижу капли,
Влажные тропинки,
И это плачет за тебя Мария.
Да, эти слезы всех других прекрасней.
Но есть и горше.
Есть.
И эти слезы
Сейчас стекают по моим щекам.

----------


## culexus

Что тебе рассказать? Не город, а богадельня.
Всякий носит себя, кудахтая и кривясь.
Спорит ежеутренне, запивает еженедельно,
Наживает долги за свет, интернет и связь.
Моя нежность к тебе живет от тебя отдельно,
И не думаю, что мне стоит знакомить вас.

В моих девочках испаряется спесь и придурь,
Появляется чувство сытости и вины.
Мои мальчики пьют, воюют и делят прибыль –
А всё были мальчишки, выдумщики, вруны;
Мое сердце решает, где ему жить, и выбор,
Как всегда, не в пользу твоей страны.

Мне досталась модель оптического девайса,
Что вживляешь в зрачок – и видишь, что впереди.
Я душа молодого выскочки-самозванца,
Что приходит на суд нагая, с дырой в груди,
«нет, не надо все снова, Господи, Господиии».
Бог дает ей другое тело – мол, одевайся,
Подбирай свои сопли и уходи.

----------


## culexus

Дорогие пассажиры наш социальный лифт ко взлету готов
Держитесь покрепче за что попало а то мы не отвечаем
В пути стюардессы угостят вас элитным морковным чаем
Наш полет будет проходить на высоте десять тысяч понтов

Мы будем пролетать над городами насрать на названия
Там живут жалкие людишки им не достался сюда билет
Прослушайте правила безопасного отделения мух от котлет
И при падении звезд безопасного загадывания желания

С вами говорит командир корабля повелитель моря и суши
Изгоняющий зло ссаными тряпками машущий поганой метлой
После божественной речи вам зальют уши кипящей смолой
Дабы ничто впредь не осквернило ваши слышавшие бога уши

----------

